#ubuntuone 2009-09-14
<hyperair> hello. how do i link my computer to my ubuntuone account?
<hyperair> it doesn't seem to be connecting, nor does it appear to launch the webpage to add my computer
<jan____> ohaI? anyone in?
<jan____> the couchdb dev team needs a ubuntu one team member
<thisfred> mornings all
<aquarius> hi thisfred
<aquarius> I was talking to jan____ and jasondavies about what we need for per-db auth
<thisfred> right
<aquarius> thisfred, conversation at http://paste.ubuntu.com/270847/
<thisfred> aquarius: thanks!
<thisfred> daily reboot time, brb
 * hyperair grumbles about ubuntuone not allowing me to add my computer to my account
<verterok> hyperair: hi, what version do you have installed?
<hyperair> verterok: 0.94.0-0ubuntu1
<verterok> hyperair: it's fixed in the nigthly ppa..(I think  in the beta too ppa). and hopefuly the new version (0.95) is going to be uploaded to karmic today/tomorrow
<hyperair> i see
<hyperair> that's cool =)
<hyperair> thanks for the info
<facundobatista> question: which is the final user way (ie: not using 'kill') of turning off the ubuntuone-client?
<Chipaca> facundobatista: right click on the applet, quit
<Chipaca> facundobatista: what, no applet?
<facundobatista> Chipaca, I don't see the applet because it hides
<Chipaca> dbus-send --print-reply --session --dest=com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon --type=method_call / com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.SyncDaemon.quit
<Chipaca> :-P
<facundobatista> Chipaca, uglier than "kill"
<Chipaca> 20× uglier
<CardinalFang> Hej hej.
<aquarius> hey CardinalFang
<verterok> facundobatista: Nautilus --> Disconnect, then Applet --> right click --> quit :)
<dobey> hrmm
<facundobatista> verterok, thanks!
<aquarius> CardinalFang, read your email. depressed by it
<CardinalFang> <marvin-thr-robot-voice>I do that.  Sorry.</>
<CardinalFang> aquarius, I think we're all here.  You said you wanted to talk about something.
<aquarius> no thisfred :(
<aquarius> he rebooted and never came back
<dobey> that doesn't seem a very marvin-ish thing to say
<CardinalFang> Ah, he disappeared.
<aquarius> what I wanted to talk about was: is your prophecy of doom right, and if it is, what does this mean for our freeze exception?
<aquarius> I am worried that it *is* right, which is why I'm depressed about it.
<CardinalFang> thisfred must've installed the bad kernel.
<dobey> bad kernel?
 * CardinalFang shakes fist at 2.6.31.10.21 .
<dobey> like it failed to pop and he broke a tooth?
<aquarius> er! there is a bad kernel?
<aquarius> I'm not upgrading, then :)
<CardinalFang> I don't know it it broke anyone else.  I do not want to start a scare.
<dobey> too late
<dobey> aquarius is scared
<aquarius> damn, I was planning to upgrade again today to make pulseaudio not be rubbish
<CardinalFang> I couldn't boot with it.  I fell back to  2.6.28-15 .
<dobey> (and i just finished an update, thanks a lot, jerk!)
<aquarius> I've been scared since I started running karmic. :)
<dobey> .28?
<dobey> you went back to a jaunty kernel?
<dobey> wow
<CardinalFang> It was my previous.
<CardinalFang> At worst, you'll have to pick the other from the boot menu.
<dobey> aquarius: unfortunately, i don't think upgrading makes pulseaudio not be rubbish :(
<aquarius> bah. One day it will.
<aquarius> it was good a couple of days ago
<aquarius> and now it's really crashy
<dobey> at least if it's crashing it doesn't keep resetting your volume levels
<dobey> i think i'll try rebooting and see what happens
<aquarius> you would think. but no.
<urbanape_> aquarius, I made some absolutely killer progress on Bindwood on Friday.
<urbanape_> A substantial chunk has been rewritten/reorganized
<aquarius> CardinalFang, so what are your thoughts on what slipping auth means for our freeze exception?
<aquarius> urbanape_, yay! excellent!
<urbanape_> we were getting bit by some very subtle behavior.
<aquarius> mm?
<urbanape> for instance, when we first add a bookmark, we annotate it with a uuid.
<urbanape> that uuid annotation causes an immediate notification for onItemChanged, which then goes to look up that bookmark in Couch, and it can't find it, because it hadn't been saved there yet.
<aquarius> heh. so we're not properly prepared for being re-entrant
<urbanape> realtively harmless, but those are the kinds of subtleties we were missing.
<urbanape> we are now.
<aquarius> winner!
<urbanape> I've got a little more to finish up before this branch is ready. when it is, it should properly handle the real flow of bookmark creation, completely sync bookmarks as expected, and keep network traffic to a minimum.
<urbanape> doesn't yet handle structure.
<aquarius> cool
<urbanape> but it should close out a few of the blocker bugs
 * CardinalFang casts spell of Summon Thisfred.
<aquarius> looks like the spell was a fizzle
<dobey> ok, there is something wrong other than the kernel with the latest updates :(
<dobey> all i got was a black screen for X with 5 different kernel versions
<dobey> i am quite unhappy with this
 * aquarius elects to not upgrade
<aquarius> yay thisfred!
<aquarius> problem after rebooting, huh?
<thisfred> whew
<thisfred> yeah, I'm in 2x2 pixel mode, but I finally got one machine working
<thisfred> lesson learned: never upgrade both at the same time
<CardinalFang> Dang.
<dobey> aquarius: the interesting problem is... can i manage to somehow get the system updated again, since I can't access X, and the keyboard seems to not let me switch VTs :-/
<aquarius> dobey, ssh from another machine?
<dobey> aquarius: maybe
<thisfred> ah, same problem huh.
<dobey> at least my new laptop requires me to not run karmic, so i do have a working machine :)
 * aquarius grins
<thisfred> the interesting thing is that fresh karmic installs don't give you the recovery boot option. fail.
<aquarius> right, CardinalFang, thisfred, we need to decide what we're doing. is skype a bridge too far, thisfred?
<thisfred> let me try, sound seems to be working
<dobey> hrmm
<thisfred> aquarius: I'm on skype
<dobey> this is not good :(
<thisfred> does anyone know if there's a key to interrupt the boot sequence to be able to choose kernels/recovery on karmic?
<aquarius> CardinalFang, skype?
<CardinalFang> yesplease.
<aquarius> CardinalFang, what's yhour skype id?
<aquarius> there are, like, a million chad millers ;)
<CardinalFang> aquarius, I find three of you.  Which?
<aquarius> kryogenix
 * thisfred == thisfred
<thisfred> there are advantages to having no imagination. if you don't care about privacy that is ;)
<dobey> thisfred: the grub menu has kernel and then kernel (recovery) for all the kernel versions here...
<thisfred> dobey: it does on my machine that I upgraded from jaunty. Fresh karmic installs don't show the grub menu at all
<thisfred> boot speed being the golden calf
<dobey> eh
<dobey> grub takes 10s to load, just by itself
<dobey> even if it were skipping the menu
<dobey> though I only have the menu showing on my machines that i have dual booting really
<aquarius> statik, ping.
<statik> hi aquarius
<aquarius> statik, can we pull you into a skype discussion?
<dobey> nice
<dobey> update-manager crashes on my other laptop
<dobey> and then tells me i can't report the problem because i have some outdated packages installed
<statik> aquarius, sure thing
<jblount_> MEETING BEGINS
<jblount_> I'm on a call, so forgive the lack of witty banter, say "me" to get us started.
<urbanape> me
<teknico> on a call too
<CardinalFang> me
<vds> me
<statik> me
<dobey> people are slow today eh
<dobey> me i guess
<urbanape> DONE: Made huge strides on Bindwood, gutting, rewriting, and reorganizing quite a lot of code in an effort to close out bug # 404193 and bug # 396186
<urbanape> TODO: Finish up and promote it for merge.
<urbanape> BLOCK: None, thank the maker.
<urbanape> CardinalFang, the comfy chair!
<CardinalFang> sorry!  come back to me.
<CardinalFang> on a call.
<CardinalFang> aquarius, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cmiller/desktopcouch/oauth-http301-fix/revision/46
<statik> vds is next i think
<vds> DONE: managed to solve logs issues #405368, started a branch to fix a couple of issues with FX, lowercase pwd #416050 and a method that returns too much information #418061
<vds> TODO: finish the mentioned branch
<vds> BLOCKED: no
<vds> statik all yours
<statik> DONE: unexpected problems with python-setuptools and python-zope.schema; both fixed today but friday was tough (i lost the bug numbers though)
<statik> TODO: Redo fixes for bug #402736 and bug #424023. Probably offline for some of the day to do some planning work.
<statik> BLCK: Nope. https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone/+bugs?field.tag=ubuntuone-karmic  has a lot of bugs though!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 402736 in lazr-js "Buttons seem not hooked up to js in IE8" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/402736
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 424023 in desktopcouch "Crash dump on 'couchdb' invocation" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/424023
<statik> dobey, your turn
<statik> CardinalFang, just paste whenever you can
<dobey> ☺ DONE: Reviews, Fixed #397331 branch for review comments,
<dobey> ☹ TODO: Finish complicated rollout, Release 0.95.0, Fix #397005 BLCK: None.
<dobey> weird
<dobey> others
<dobey> it's your turn
<statik> i guess we need teknico and jblount, when they are able
<statik> and aquarius
<statik> MEETING ENDS
<statik> hang in there everyone :) hopefully tomorrow everyone will be awake
<dobey> i'm awake
<dobey> my desktop just isn't... it's sleeping with the fishes
<dobey> (well, win xp works fine, but not so great for developing linux apps)
<statik> i'm so proud of myself, i did a backup over the weekend just in case
<dobey> hopefully my tarmac branch works right
<dobey> and rockstar lands it
<statik> i saw your note about it, sounds pretty cool
<dobey> then we can branch client/protocol to stable branches, and set up a 'stable daily' ppa
 * gafton hates kernel crashes
<statik> using bzr-builder?
<dobey> no?
<aquarius> CardinalFang, thisfred, http://paste.ubuntu.com/270943/
<dobey> i don't knwo what that is/does
<statik> it's the nightly builds tool james_w wrote
<dobey> ok, will have to look at it in 3 years when i have some time i guess :)
<statik> maybe rmcbride can do it
<_marx_> gafton: nc.res.rr.com! me too
 * rmcbride looks at backscroll and curses his broken sound hardware
<rmcbride> statik: I will see what I can do. Haven't had the opportunity to do much with bzr-builder. this seems like a good time. I think a good first step would be converting my nightlies workflow to use bzr-builder instead
<teknico> better late than never:
<aquarius> thisfred, http://paste.ubuntu.com/270960/
<teknico> DONE: implemented adding contacts (#406315), talked with markgsaye about it
<teknico> TODO: contacts web ui (#399664): talk with jblount again, implement editing contacts (#406315)
<teknico> BLOCK: none
<aquarius> ⚀ DONE:  not as much as I thought
<aquarius> ⚁ TODO: get dc-records-oauth tested and merged into trunk (bug #415375); fix UnknownLoginError and make it be known (bug #376087); test android phone sync; turn on oauth for desktopcouch by default (bug #416413)
<aquarius> ⚂ BLOCKED: oauth in couch not working for querystrings, possibly; checking with jasondavies
<aquarius> ⚃ BUG COUNT:https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~sil/+assignedbugs?field.tag=ubuntuone-karmic - 2
<ubottu> Bug 415375 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/415375 is private
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 376087 in ubuntuone-client "UnknownLoginError during request for OAuth token" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/376087
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 416413 in desktopcouch "Create login details on initial desktopcouch setup" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/416413
<thisfred> aquarius: no luck at all, 800x600 it is
<thisfred> aquarius: skype me in if the call is still ongoing
<dobey> nice
<dobey> so my other laptop still boots after upgrading karmic
<dobey> but my panel and everything in it is invisible
<dobey> i only  see the shadow
<dobey> nice :/
<aquarius> CardinalFang, lp:~sil/desktopcouch/oauth-parameters-inserted
<CardinalFang> Excellent5!
<aquarius> thisfred, PYTHONPATH=. python -c "from couchdb import Server; from desktopcouch.records.server import CouchDatabase; d=CouchDatabase('blogdb', uri='http://localhost:5984', server_class=Server)"
<dobey> rmcbride: are you using browser mode in nautilus?
<dobey> lunch.
<rmcbride> dobey: I try to avoid using nautilus as a browser unless there's something specific I need to replicate
<aquarius> CardinalFang, how ar eyou getting on?
<aquarius> I need to get going
<aquarius> but if there's anything I can do briefly before I go, say the word
<CardinalFang> aquarius, Good.  See if there's anything wrong with  https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~cmiller/desktopcouch/trunk-0.4
<CardinalFang> aquarius, Just pushed
<aquarius> all the tests pass. Victory is ours.
<aquarius> well, except the one that we know is broken :)
<aquarius> that branch looks good to me.
<aquarius> good work, that man
<aquarius> 0.4!!!
 * aquarius dances
<CardinalFang> aquarius, One sec.
<CardinalFang> An aside, I'm not using oauth when talking to ubuntu one couchdb.  What key should that be?
<aquarius> that's the key that's in the keyring
<aquarius> which filesharing puts there.
<CardinalFang> Rgr.  Thanks.
<aquarius> that should already be being got, I think
<aquarius> replication_services/ubuntuone.py gets it,
<aquarius> super. Right, I'm going. Back tomorrow.
 * aquarius feels way more happy about the state of DC now. :)
<verterok> dobey: I'm getting ImportError: cannot import name oauth, and have the latest python-oauth installed
<CardinalFang> thisfred, I think I'm up to date on  lp:~cmiller/desktopcouch/trunk-0.4
<thisfred> CardinalFang: awesome: I just proposed a pretty trivial branch too
<thisfred> CardinalFang: which makes the server "library" code independent of anything desktop once more
<thisfred> CardinalFang: eh, so was that a todo for me? Can I help test that?
<CardinalFang> thisfred, please do.
<thisfred> CardinalFang: ok, will do
<DhulKarnain> hello everyone
<DhulKarnain> i have a question. is ubuntuone supported on jaunty 9.04 amd64?
<DhulKarnain> i'm wondering cause i have a problem i reported and have seen couple of others have. namely i didn't get the Add my Computer screen after the installation and initial run of Ubuntu One, even after a couple of reboots. I don't see a way to add my computer to the list. i followed all the instructions on the installation page.
<thisfred> CardinalFang: tests pass except for that create contacts one. Since it's a unit test for a functional test that we're not using, (which creates random users), I'm ok with explicitly skipping that one until we have more time. (I can't immediately see why it's failing with a 401, once I re-add the missing import of xdg-cache to the test)
 * thisfred now does actual code review
<thisfred> CardinalFang: it will conflict with my branch, since you're adding stuff to server.py. I think some of it could go into server_base.py as well.
<dobey> DhulKarnain: it's a known issue and we're working on a fix right now
<DhulKarnain> thank you. just wanted to know i'm not the only one and its being worked on. cheers
<thisfred> CardinalFang: OAuthCapableHttp and OAuthAuthentication, I think
<thisfred> CardinalFang:  but not OAuthCapableServer
<CardinalFang> Rawk.  Xorg[5214]: segfault at 247598f7 ip 01c1a16d sp bf90b4e8 error 6 in libGLcore.so.185.18.36...
<dobey> rawk is for the birds
<dobey> rmcbride: 'browser' mode doesn't mean 'web browser' for nautilus... it means the giant ugly window with toolbars where you can open the same folder in multiple windnows, as opposed to spatial mode which only has one window per folder
<CardinalFang> thisfred, Do you want me to merge your server_base into my trunk proposal?
<thisfred> CardinalFang: it'll be a little bit more work maybe, but yes I think this would be good to get in asap too
<CardinalFang> thisfred, did you forget to add "server.py"?
<thisfred> yes
<thisfred> yes I did
<thisfred> sorry
<CardinalFang> :)
<thisfred> CardinalFang: pushed!
<CardinalFang> thisfred, Okay, I'm looking.
<CardinalFang> thisfred, The tests fail, I note.
<thisfred> CardinalFang: hmm, they passed here, except for the 401s which I thought were fixed by yours
<CardinalFang> thisfred, where do we hook to  OAuthCapableServer  ?  Shouldn't it be in  CouchDatabaseBase.__init__(server_class= )  ?
<thisfred> CardinalFang: ah, yes, that part was still missing when I branched
<thisfred> so that should happen in server.py, not server_base, did I mess that up?
<thisfred> CardinalFang: ah, no, ok: so in your version, it would have server=OAuthCapableServer in server.py, that's right
<CardinalFang> thisfred, Yeah, but that became server_base, and you made a new server.  I'm on it.
<CardinalFang> thisfred, so, line changed in server_base, and server_class is never passed via __init__ in server.
<CardinalFang> Testing, and uploading in 1 min.
<CardinalFang> thisfred, there's still one "desktopcouch" reference in server_base, if you care.
<thisfred> CardinalFang: yes I care, sry was on the phone
<thisfred> CardinalFang: so I should rereview or not pushed yet?
<CardinalFang> thisfred, review.  It's all in ~cmiller trunk-0.4  .    desktopcouch.local_files.get_oauth_tokens() in server_base.py  It may be in a class you know about.
 * thisfred rereviews
<thisfred> CardinalFang: ah, now gnome keyring and gtk are in server_base, they are exactly what the split was trying to push out. They don't seem to be used either. And yeah,I meant to say: OAuthCapableServer needs to be in server.py, the rest is fine in server_base.py I believe
<thisfred> but all the tests pass :)
<trothigar> dobey, hiya, I'm still having massive ubuntuone problems, is there any way i can clear out my online stuff and start from scratch?
<dobey> what problems?
<trothigar> my files aren't displayed on the web. Also I'm having trouble syncing using karmic.
<trothigar> dobey, ^
<dobey> have you filed a bug?
<trothigar> dobey, good point I haven't, though it would be rather generic, "ubuntuone fails to sync files" i guess apport would help
<dobey> trothigar: ubuntu-bug ubuntuone-client please
<dobey> trothigar: and you'll probably need to attach ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log by hand (and replace any filename occurrances in it you don't want others to see, first)
<thisfred> CardinalFang: any word on that branch? I sort of need it to test the server side OAuth stuff with.
<thisfred> CardinalFang: IOW: what can I do to help ;)
<CardinalFang> thisfred, I was just about to ask if you're happy with the trunk-0.4 candidate.
<thisfred> CardinalFang: as per ^^^, not unless you fixed those things
<CardinalFang> I haven't moved it.
<CardinalFang> Okay, I'll try.
<thisfred> CardinalFang: the move is simple enough right? Just capable server  and those imports
<thisfred> nothing should break
<dobey> famous last words
<CardinalFang> thisfred, Okay.  Review, plz.
<thisfred> CardinalFang: aye aye!
<thisfred> CardinalFang: server_base still imports gtk and gnomekeyring
<thisfred> CardinalFang: and unused time
<CardinalFang> I have three orange blobs in my new notification bar, all next to each other, ominously glowing.
<thisfred> CardinalFang: hmm, maybe launchpad is slow
<CardinalFang> With black exclamation marks.
<thisfred> because OAuthCapableServer also hasn't moved yet... :)
<CardinalFang> With that much glowing stuff all together, I worry about fission running out of control.
<_marx_> any reason to think testing from a virtual machine shouldn't work?
<dobey> _marx_: aside from the issues where it won't work outside of a vm, not really, no
<_marx_> thx; web browser bit is working but not adding that machine
<_marx_> jaunty as host karmic as guest
<dobey> working in what way? you get the "add this computer" page to come up?
<_marx_> from FF i can log in and see the files but the "add this computer" page does not come up
 * _marx_ going to double check w/actual karmic installation
<thisfred> CardinalFang: PERFECTION!
<dobey> _marx_: ok
<thisfred> CardinalFang: except for one unused import in base: Resource...
<dobey> _marx_: you're using what version?
<_marx_> jaunty ppa from last night; karmic vm hasn't been updated today
<dobey> well the karmic one is what i presume you're saying doesn't work?
<_marx_> yes
<dobey> _marx_: and what is the package version there?
<_marx_> karmic?
<dobey> yes
<_marx_> bah, copy paste from vm no worky
<_marx_> 0.94.0
<dobey> ok
<dobey> 0.95.0 will be coming shortly and fixes that issue
<_marx_> good to know I'll hold off on a bug report
<urbanape> rmcbride, not quite ready to rock and roll with Bindwood.
<rmcbride> urbanape: ah
<rmcbride> urbanape: I do have it installed on two machines, was just investigating why they don't seem to match. I'll wait on you to say "ready"
<urbanape> yeah, the patient is still getting stitched up on the operating table.
<urbanape> I'm going back in every so often to retrieve a clamp.
<urbanape> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0JrxXRU1GOE
<dobey> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0qlrBEHtJWw
<jonnich90_> what do I do if a browser window never opens asking me if I want to add my computer?
<_marx_> jonnich90_: jaunty or karmic?
<jonnich90_> jaunty
<_marx_> hum don't know on that one; earlier i was told adding isn't working on karmic
<dobey> jonnich90_: similar issues, update will be available soon
<_marx_> worked fine for me setting up the first one on jaunty
<jonnich90_> ok
<jonnich90_> this may come as a very dumb question, but how are you two replying to me? lol
 * _marx_ using xchat, is that what you mean?
<dobey> _marx_: setting up when?
<_marx_> last night
<_marx_> currently can't add a second machine from karmic; haven't tried adding a second machine from jaunty
<dobey> _marx_: had that machine been previously configured?
<_marx_> no, I installed last night, added this machine, put two files up
<jonnich90_> I mean...I'm just typing in channel.  How would I reply to a certain user?  Would I just type "username:" before my message?
<_marx_> this am I added an entire directory
<_marx_> jonnich90_: tab completion
<jonnich90_> _marx_: ohhhhh
<_marx_> in xchat type the first few characters then hit tab
<_marx_> most irc clients do that
<jonnich90_> xchat looks a little "scary" to me lol.  I've been using ubuntu for about a year
<jonnich90_> still not completely comfortable with using the terminal
 * _marx_ been using it since 5.04, debian unstable before that
<_marx_> 'bout 10 years of linux joy
<jonnich90_> _marx_: I was just shown it last year at college...and I really like it
<dobey> heh
<dobey> good ole slackware 95
 * _marx_ once bought a boxed set of slackware 7 at bestbuy
<_marx_> these days no more boxed sets of anything on retail shelves
<dobey> just the 20 different versions of windows, and osx
<jonnich> for some reason I thought xchat was terminal based?
<_marx_> ah but my LoCo has placed cds in Borders stores and AFEES
<dobey> jonnich: nah, bitchx is, and irssi, and ircii, and some others
<jonnich> dobey, xchat would be preferred by most?
<jonnich> dobey, just asking cuz I dont normally use IRC
<dobey> i don't know about that
<_marx_> yeah, terminal based ones can be run in screen and then accessed anywhere via ssh
<dobey> which is what i do
<_marx_> and i will if i get that elusive it job
<dobey> but irc proxies give similar results as well
<jonnich> so which programs do you use?
<_marx_> yeah a novell bud was just telling me about one he uses
<dobey> i'm using irssi+screen
<dobey> yeah a lot of people use bip
 * _marx_ ponders packaging bitchx; it isn't in repos now
#ubuntuone 2009-09-15
<jonnich> every time I think I understand a little more about ubuntu/linux in general...something opens up and I feel like I know nothing
 * _marx_ chuckles
<_marx_> that's "a good thing"
<_marx_> yesterday was the first time I'd tried ubuntuone
<dobey> haha
<dobey> sounds like every other day for me :)
<jonnich> I just tried it today, but it doesnt work for me
<jonnich> sounded like a cool idea
<_marx_> jonnich: "apt-cache show screen"
<_marx_> screen is like a window manager for terminal apps
<_marx_> which is a lame description...
<jonnich> how would I use that with irssi?
<jonnich> I can look at the website...
<jonnich> I'm using xchat at the moment
<_marx_> xchat is my fav of the gui clients
<_marx_> empathy and pidgin don't cut it to me
<jonnich> empathy doesnt seem that great to me and its now the standard for karmic
<jonnich> I could be missing something tho
<_marx_> gtalk video chat works in empathy
<dobey> empathy might be ok if i could use it
<_marx_> why can't you use it?
<dobey> well when i tried the other day, it crashed
<dobey> and kept crashing
<dobey> and it didn't seem to  combine buddies correctly
<dobey> and i don
<dobey> err
<dobey> i don't have time to deal with it
<jonnich> pidgin seems to have more features...
<dobey> heh
<dobey> pidgin-facebookchat in karmic broke the world for me too
 * _marx_ has had empathy crash but not repeatedly
<dobey> i still haven't gone and cleaned up that mess yet
<dobey> _marx_: it was having a probleme with one of my msn accounts
<dobey> and it just kept crashing for the same thing
<_marx_> ah dobey someone, can't recall who, in nc loco team was working on msn for empathy
<dobey> perhaps
<dobey> don't know
<dobey> don't have time to mess with it :)
<_marx_> roger that
 * _marx_ wanders away to pay attention to wife
<_marx_> she has a job interview tomorrow
<jonnich> how does that status thingy work?
<dobey> how do you mean?
<jonnich> when marx said "wanders away to pay attention to wife"
<jonnich> it wasnt displayed as a regular message
<jonnich> but more like a status
<lamalex> /me
<dobey> oh no that was an action
<lamalex> jonnich: ^
 * jonnich oh ok
<lamalex> or /action
<jonnich> thanks
<jonnich> guess I'm just the from the generation stuck on "status" messages
<_marx_> jonnich: you do "/me some text" universal on all irc clients
<jonnich> _marx_, thankyou
<_marx_> jonnich: np, pass it on, little things like that are what makes linux strong(er)
<dobey> using /away is more like a'status' message
<jonnich> sdkjsd
<Bloxxy> Hi; when I installed the client just now, it said that when I launch it, it should open a page going to the window to setup a computer; it did not. It just launched the client, and now I have no idea how to fix it
<fixxxer_> Hi
<fixxxer_> I am a tester for Ubuntu one
<fixxxer_> I am having some issue
<fixxxer_> Is someone here?
<fixxxer_> Helloooo!!!
<fixxxer_> someone here?
<fixxxer_> I am not able to add a new computer to my account
<fixxxer_> I just installed ubuntuone on another computer. The initial one was installed on my laptop.
<fixxxer_> it doesnot show me an option "Add Computer"
<fixxxer_> even when I click on the client in the notification area
<fixxxer_> I have tried to restart the computer as well
<fixxxer_> is anyone here? its awfully quiet here
<fixxxer_>  Hi
<fixxxer_>  I am a tester for Ubuntu one
<fixxxer_>  I am having some issue
<fixxxer_>  Is someone here?
<fixxxer_> I am not able to add a new computer to my account
<fixxxer_>  I just installed ubuntuone on another computer. The initial one was installed on my laptop.
<fixxxer_>  it doesnot show me an option "Add Computer"
<fixxxer_>  even when I click on the client in the notification area
<fixxxer_>  I have tried to restart the computer as well
<fixxxer_> :(
<JanC> fixxxer_: stay around for some time, people will read your questions later
<JanC> duh
<ziroday> Hi! When starting U1 for the first time no web page opens up offering to Add the computer to my account. I'm running Jaunty and I've set my default browser to firefox-3.5, any ideas why this is happening?
<ziroday> That and when running ubuntuone-client-applet I get http://pastebin.com/m45e792f4
<aquarius> thisfred, hey
<aquarius> where did you and CardinalFang get to last night?
<thisfred> aquarius: the eagle has landed
<thisfred> aquarius: 0.4 is merged and working, with the bits that I needed split out for the server split out
<aquarius> man, you guys rock.
<aquarius> so 0.4 is ready for packaging?
<aquarius> is there anything that's (a) not in 0.4 and (b) needed for karmic?
<thisfred> aquarius: mostly the Cardinal, I would say :)
<aquarius> (does 0.4 have the turn-on-oauth-all-the-time thing in?)
<thisfred> aquarius: that I'm not sure of, CardinalFang?
<thisfred> I think we have almost if not complete feature completeness
<thisfred> aquarius: I have a branch which does authentication on the cloud, which was surprisingly easy (after stealing your code wholesale)
<thisfred> now I have to make API to add users there
<aquarius> it ought to be easy. If it ain't easy we're Doing It Wrong
<aquarius> adding users might be harder :P
<thisfred> which is a little bit tricky, but should be doable tdoay
<aquarius> are you adding users to .ini or to the _users db?
<thisfred> aquarius: to the _user db, and then
<thisfred> you can PUT values directly into the ini over http
<thisfred> so that takes care of the credentials
<aquarius> superb
<thisfred> And I think I can just reuse the OAuthCapableRequest stuff for that
<aquarius> hope so; that'd why I built it that way!
<thisfred> which is why we love you so much :)
<aquarius> well, hopefully the FangMeister can give us an update once it's some sort of sane time there :)
<aquarius> thisfred, did you see that the couch team are freezing and releasing 0.10? is everything we need in it now? I think it is
<thisfred> aquarius: yeah, no known snafus
<aquarius> win
<thisfred> aquarius: per db auth will be in 0.11 obviously, but that's server
<aquarius> *nod*
<thisfred> also, all_docs_by_seq is going away, maybe as early as 0.11
<thisfred> but we don't use it in desktopcouch
<aquarius> *nod* I saw that one
<aquarius> dobey, ping?
<marjolein> Hi, just joined ubuntu one and
<marjolein> I am having trouble getting my computer registered.
<marjolein> I end up with the following python error: AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'key'
<marjolein> Full error: http://pastebin.com/m6a582942
<urbanape> morning, folks.
<urbanape> Anyone have a clue as to why I can see my bookmarks in the display view, but when I click on an individual item, I get "The document could not be retrieved: missing"
<urbanape> If I open up the actual bookmarks.couch file, I can even see the contents (among all the binary soup)
<aquarius> erm
<aquarius> you've tried refreshing a few times, I imagine?
<urbanape> I have
<urbanape> the overview shows I have 16 records in that database, which is correct, 15 bookmarks and the view.
<urbanape> totaling 64KB
<marjolein> Could anyone help me with the following bug? ubuntu one doesn't even work: http://pastebin.com/m6a582942
<dobey> aquarius: pang
<aquarius> dobey, ah, no worries, I was goig to ask how I actually test the oauthdesktop stuff so I can fix the UnknownLoginError, but I think I've worked it out now
<dobey> ah ok
<dobey> marjolein: what version of the ubuntuone-client package do you have?
<marjolein> dobey: 0.94 r203
<dobey> marjolein: ok. there will be a new version in the PPA shortly which should work. that version doesn't support OAuth 1.0a which is deployed on the server now, and would result in a failure like you're seeing. oauth-login.log should have more info about your specific failure
<marjolein> dobey: Is there an ETA on shortly? (Is it hours or days?)
<CardinalFang> aquarius, yes, oauth on.  I need testing for the packages.
<dobey> marjolein: today.
<dobey> so hours
<marjolein> ok perfect!
<marjolein> Keep the good work coming!
<rodrigo_> jcastro: around?
<dobey> thanks
<jcastro> rodrigo_: yessir
<vds> MEETING BEGINS say "me" to get us started!
<teknico> me
<vds> me
<rodrigo_> jcastro: the other day a guy came home to fix my washing machine, and we talked about ubuntu (he's an ubuntu user). so the other day he came again, and he told me some of his ubuntu friends wanted to create a local community here (in Navarra, a region in Spain), so what should I do?
<CardinalFang> me
<aquarius> me
<rodrigo_> jcastro: oh, meeting now, let's talk after it
<rodrigo_> me
<jblount_> me
<dobey> me
<teknico> let's go
<teknico> DONE: implemented editing contacts (#406315), talked with markgsaye about the contacts schema and handling
<teknico> TODO: fix bugs, add tests and docs for adding/editing contacts (#406315), improving the contacts web ui with jblount (#399664)
<teknico> BLOCK: none
<teknico> next: vds
<vds> DONE:still working on the branch to fix #416050  #418061 and #428029
<vds> TODO: finish the mentioned branch, investigate problem with multiple email address
<vds> BLOCKED: no
<vds> CardinalFang all yours
<CardinalFang> DONE: Wrung hands until desktopcouch auth worked.  Prepared 0.4 release.  Made packages.
<CardinalFang> TODO: Test packages; installing virtual env now.  Get upload to Ubuntu ready.  Talk someone into making desktopcouch-tools default in Karmic.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: None.
<CardinalFang> The Rock Star, aquarius.
<aquarius> ⚀ DONE:  get dc-records-oauth tested and merged into trunk (bug #415375); work out why oauth wasn't working and fix it; turn on oauth for desktopcouch by default (bug #416413)
<aquarius> ⚁ TODO:  fix UnknownLoginError and make it be known (bug #376087); test android phone sync
<aquarius> ⚂ BLOCKED:
<aquarius> ⚃ BUG COUNT:https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~sil/+assignedbugs?field.tag=ubuntuone-karmic - 2
<aquarius> rodrigo_ in da haaaaaaause
<ubottu> Bug 415375 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/415375 is private
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 416413 in desktopcouch "Create login details on initial desktopcouch setup" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/416413
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 376087 in ubuntuone-client "UnknownLoginError during request for OAuth token" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/376087
<rodrigo_> • DONE: Vacation. Dealt with huge amount of unread mail. Tomboy <-> one.u.c syncing. Discussed events/tasks record format on dc mailing list
<rodrigo_> • TODO: Start upstream discussion for adding social services accounts config to about-me. Talk to Ara about writing mago tests for evo-couchdb. Propose couchdb-glib/evo-couchdb for GNOME 2.29. Store UUIDs for postal addresses. Conflict resolver tool in pair tool. Look at becoming a MOTU (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers). openSUSE/Fedora packaging with aquarius. More tomboy syncing fixes. Notes web UI
<rodrigo_> • BLOCKED: no
<rodrigo_> jblount go!
<jblount> DONE: Fixed dev, landed tabs in pqm, chat with teknico and SteveA about contacts web ui
<jblount> TODO: Do work! I need to do another branch that moves the rest of the nav to the tabs, work more on bug #402837
<ubottu> Bug 402837 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/402837 is private
<jblount> BLOCKED: Nope
<jblount> dobey: tag
<dobey> ☺ DONE: Fixed #397005, Successful rollout, 0.95.0 released/proposed
<dobey> ☹ TODO: Expense receipts, Schedule time off, #374890, #375066, #376787 BLCK: None.
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> bad irssi
<teknico> urbanape?
<dobey> did he say me?
<teknico> no, he didn't
<jblount> Yeah, I'm not certain he's around.
<teknico> vds, close this?
<vds> EOM
<vds> thank you all!
<rodrigo_> jcastro: so, what should I do then? Get in contact with the .es loco?
<teknico> jblount, ok, you can now stop pretending not to look at my TODO ;-)
<urbanape> me
<urbanape> woops
<vds> urbanape: np, just go :)
<urbanape> DONE: Checked in and pushed a branch that fixes bug #404193, bug #408282, bug #406839, and bug #396186.
<urbanape> TODO: Figure out why I can't access individual records in Couch.
<urbanape> BLOCK: None, thank the maker.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 404193 in bindwood "bookmark records only partially added" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/404193
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 408282 in bindwood "Handle multiple firefox profiles" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/408282
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 406839 in bindwood "Update record_type to http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Specifications/desktopcouch/bookmark" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/406839
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 396186 in bindwood "Correctly observe Firefox bookmark manipulation events" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/396186
<urbanape> rmcbride, it's not quite ready for testing, I think, because I'm still getting weird Couch behavior after the records show up there.
<urbanape> I don't know why, even though I can see the bookmarks in the display view, I can't access them individually.
<rmcbride> hmm
<jcastro> rodrigo_: yeah, there's a list, one sec
<jcastro> rodrigo_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SpanishTeam
<rodrigo_> cool thanks
<jcastro> rodrigo_: and you might want to encourage them to start with a global jam: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam
<jcastro> rodrigo_: that would get them a bunch of experience working with everyone in ubuntu already and it's very low-barrier
<rodrigo_> jcastro: great
<urbanape> restarting my desktopcouch doesn't seem to alleviate the problem, either.
<urbanape> blowing away the couch database and re-starting FF to prime the bookmarks db does the same thing.
<marjolein> by the way did I just read that you guys are working on an Android client or something?
 * urbanape stabs the Firefox error console. Stab stab stab stab.
 * dobey is feeling stabby too
<urbanape> hmm, manually creating a new record in Couch seems to have jiggled things into a state where I can visit the different bookmarks, now.
<lucio_> inheritance is overrated
<urbanape> nevertheless, still waiting for that rich uncle to kick the bucket.
<urbanape> grumble grumble
<dobey> heh
<orpras> I am getting an error I would like help with, it is regarding ubuntuone, do I post it here?
<dobey> orpras: you may sure
<aquarius> I'm off, because I need to tidy my house ready for it being valued tomorrow for sale...
<aquarius> ttfn, all
<thisfred> CardinalFang: I have a new and approved branch of dc. It's a minimal fix, but my server branch depends on it.
<thisfred> CardinalFang: also you're not in the other IRC channel anymore
<kenvandine> statik, any status on splitting couchdb's initscript out?
<CardinalFang> thisfred, is there something else to do in fix-create-contacts ?  0.4 has that disabled, yes?
<CardinalFang> The test, I mean.
<thisfred> CardinalFang: I'm not sure what you mean by todo: that fix is needed to make the server code work at all. I think we can reenable the test too, since it seems to work. I did not disable it myself in 0.4.
<thisfred> server == cloud_server
<thisfred> CardinalFang: ah I see, it was not disabled, but made to pass always
<thisfred> I can make it work probably
<CardinalFang> Yeah, line 63.
<thisfred> CardinalFang: I just reenabled it, and it works now
<thisfred> I had to fix the script anyway
<CardinalFang> thisfred, wonderful.  Thank you.
<urbanape> rmcbride, you aboot?
<thisfred> CardinalFang: pushing
<rmcbride> urbanape: yea
<urbanape> I just pushed lp:~urbanape/bindwood/complete-sync and I believe it's in a good state for testing.
<rmcbride> urbanape: cool. I'll have a look
<urbanape> Hmm, dangit. I was just about to say I'd tried most of the interactions, but one at least still gives me trouble (creating a new bookmark from scratch -> "New Bookmark")
<urbanape> but I've tried other stuff: Bookmark this Page, creating new documents in Couch, updating bookmarks in Firefox, updating records in Couch, deleting bookmarks in Firefox, marking documents as deleted in Couch.
<urbanape> ah, I see why.
<urbanape> bleah. A maze of twisty little passages, all alike.
 * CardinalFang sometimes types "thijsfred" and has to fix it.
<CardinalFang> thisfred, I don't see your push yet.  I'll land it as soon as it shows up.
<thisfred> CardinalFang: that's because I forgot to save and committed and pushed nothing... Good news is that when I saved, the tests *did* actually pass ;)
<thisfred> pushed for realz now
<CardinalFang> Woot.
<urbanape> rmcbride, fixed it and pushed a new revision to the same url.
<urbanape> *whew*
<rmcbride> urbanape: cool. Pulling/rebuilding
<rmcbride> urbanape: any tips on how to use? It always seems to install fine but I never know what to do after. Just install on two machines on my account and see if the book marks sync?
<CardinalFang> thisfred, you needed a commit message in your merge proposal, which becomes the commit message when tarmac merges&commits your branch.  I added one.
<CardinalFang> rodrigo_, ^  you should add one to  notes-record-type .
<thisfred> CardinalFang: oh yes, I keep forgetting that,sry
<thisfred> and thanks
<thisfred> it should just take the latest commit message on the branch. Then it would always read "oops forgot to bzr add" or something similar for me ;)
<urbanape> rmcbride, sorry, stepped away for a sec
<urbanape> yeah, if you want to see lots and lots of debugging info on javascript error console, you can start firefox from the command line with: $ BINDWOOD_DEBUG=1 firefox &
<urbanape> it looks for that environment variable to determine whether or not to spew out stuff.
<urbanape> Now, I don't think desktopcouch is syncing with the Cloud, yet, so you'd need to manually get the two machines' desktop couch instances to replicate to one another.
<urbanape> the way I've tried this before is:
<urbanape> set it all up on one machine first to see that it's working.
<urbanape> on the second machine, trash all my FF bookmarks and get the Couch there to replicate from the first one.
<urbanape> that will seed it with all the bookmarks.
<toros> hi
<urbanape> Then, Bindwood will be pulling from that Couch (assuming it all got set up properly there, too)
<urbanape> and you should see all your bookmarks come back to life.
<urbanape> (albeit in probably a different order)
<urbanape> that's still to come.
<urbanape> hi, toros
<toros> just a quick question: will ubuntu one compatible with xubuntu?
<toros> I've just tried installing ubuntu one on xubuntu, but it doesn't seem to work at the moment
<urbanape> Our hope is that it will be compatible with any of the various *buntu and derivatives.
<joshuahoover> toros: i've had it working on xubuntu but we don't officially support xubuntu
<toros> joshuahoover: ohhh... what's the trick? ;)
<joshuahoover> toros: i haven't tested it recently...let me update my test install here and see how it goes...i'll post here once i have some news for you
<toros> thank you
<joshuahoover> toros: taking a little bit...getting all the latest updates :)
<urbanape> rmcbride, I've got to run a little errand. I should be back in an hour or so
<rmcbride> urbanape: OK
<urbanape> well, maybe a bit more.
<urbanape> in fact, actually, I'll take my lappy with.
<joshuahoover> toros: ok, i have all the latest xubuntu 9.04 updates and the latest ubuntu one client...rebooted and copied a file into on of my ~/Ubuntu One folders...i got a notification the file was updating and then another to tell me all files were updated....so far, it looks like things are working
<toros> joshuahoover: maybe I'm just stuck with adding my computer...
<dobey> everyone is stuck adding their computer right now
<toros> ohhh
<joshuahoover> toros: yeah, dobey is right...sorry, i thought you were past that point
<dobey> if you already have a valid access token though, it should work ok
<joshuahoover> toros: so you never were prompted to add your computer before?
<dobey> and fixes for the "adding my computer" problems will be available very soon
<toros> joshuahoover: no, it's a new xubuntu installation
<toros> and it's not very important, I'm just testing Xubuntu Karmic
<joshuahoover> toros: i see...well, unfortunately, you're going to have to wait for us to get the fix out before you'll be able to get past that point...but it should work ok for you, though i haven't tested with xubuntu 9.10 so far
<toros> joshuahoover: okay, no problem. It's just one of my test virtual system and I was just curious... :)
<willytax> hey...need help, can someone help me?
<willytax> I failed to register my pc the first time (when the browser page pops up)
<willytax> and now I can't get that page again!
<joshuahoover> hi willytax
<joshuahoover> willytax: we're actually in the process of getting a fix out right now
<willytax> a fix for this problem?
<joshuahoover> willytax: yes
<willytax> ok, so guess I've to wait
<willytax> thanks!
<joshuahoover> willytax: the issue you're having is affecting everyone needing to finish the install process...my apologies for the hassles
<dobey> yeah, sorry 'bout that
<willytax> and There isn't a way to get the page again? (i.e. delete some config files etc..) I tried to find some config file in my home dir, but nothig
<dobey> willytax: no, it's a software problem :)
<willytax> Ok
<dobey> willytax: update will be available soon to fix the problem though
<willytax> thanks for the answer anyway!
<willytax> ok, I'll wait for the update, thanks!
<willytax> bye bye
<urbanape> rmcbride, back. Did you have a chance to try it out?
<rmcbride> urbanape: I did indeed. I had several interesting errors, however now that I look at the console they've scrolled out of history and I'll have to recreate them
<rmcbride> urbanape: I'm testing the updated client package right now on teh other machine, so I'll try to keep which machine is doing what straight :)
<rmcbride> Bindwood: Problem saving updated bookmark to Couch:  message: 'Bindwood.couch is undefined', reason: 'undefined', description: 'undefined', error: 'undefined'
<rmcbride> urbanape: mostly ending in messages like this ^
<urbanape> erm?
<urbanape> weird.
<urbanape> looking
<urbanape> So, that happens when a bookmark changes, and is trying to propagate it back to Couch.
<rmcbride> Looks like, yea
<urbanape> I've updated the code so that there's one shared CouchDB instance
<urbanape> (Bindwood.couch)
<urbanape> why it would be undefined at that point, I can't say.
<rmcbride> hmm
<urbanape> I've been trying to unearth an old firefox extension that writes the JS Error log out to an actual file.
<urbanape> Frankly, I want to kick Firefox' Error console in the teeth.
<urbanape_> rmcbride, other than those, did it seem to work properly?
<rmcbride> urbanape: those were the only types of issues I saw yes
<urbanape_> rmcbride, k. I'm going to go ahead and propose the branch
<urbanape_> I'd like for aquarius to take a look, but he's long gone by now.
<rmcbride> urbanape_: sounds good
<rmcbride> urbanape_: I'm pretty much EOD now. Broken PPA Buildd's == no updated client release today
<urbanape_> yup
<urbanape_> I'll see about setting up another instance locally and try to get them to talk to each other.
<urbanape_> should be fun
<rmcbride> Indeed. If I wasn't working on testing the client so much today I'd have worked a bit more on that scenario. I think I understand what I saw in the logs in context of how things are goign to work though
<urbanape> I'd like to know how your Bindwood.couch got set to undefined.
<urbanape> I don't see how that happens in the code.
<urbanape> I also hate that you can't select multiple lines in the Firefox error console.
<urbanape> makes it about useless to share logs.
<rmcbride> yea
#ubuntuone 2009-09-16
<ziroday> Hi! When starting U1 for the first time no web page opens up offering to Add the computer to my account. I'm running Jaunty and I've set my default browser to firefox-3.5, any ideas why this is happening?
<ziroday> That and when running ubuntuone-client-applet I get http://pastebin.com/m45e792f4
<aquarius> ziroday, I think that there's a new release of Ubuntu One coming out very shortly which fixes that problem
<ziroday> aquarius: awesome, shall sit tight then
<thisfred> morning!
<aquarius> hey thisfred_
<thisfred_> aquarius: hi!
<aquarius> statik, did you see chad's email about getting stuff into karmic?
<aquarius> thisfred_, how did you guys get on yesterday? I had to leave pretty early
<statik> aquarius, i did. i was out sick yesterday, sorry about that. i've got to take my kid to school and then go directly into a conf call, but i will respond to it today with some suggestions for how to make that go more smoothly next time. if it were me i would have refused to upload a new release with no ubuntu targeted bugs during the freeze also.
<thisfred_> aquarius: yeah so there's that. On the upside we do have a candidate that we think is ready
<aquarius> thisfred_, yep, I gathered that -- there seem to be a couple of branches, all of which think they are the prospective 0.4 release?
<aquarius> trunk-0.4, actual trunk itself, and one called trunk/karmic or something similar?
<statik> aquarius, from the comments on the merge proposal it looks like desktopcouch0.4 will go in after alpha6 tomorrow
<aquarius> statik, ah, good. I was a bit confused because chad's mail made it look like it wouldn't go in at all, which was concerning
<statik> i think monday would have been fine, but uploading during the freeze is tougher
<statik> kenvandine, just saw your question from yesterday about splitting out the initscript from couchdb (i was out sick). status is notevenstarted, i will be working on it today
<aquarius> yeah. we were aiming for monday :(
<thisfred_> aquarius: I have no idea which is the superplusgood one, we'll have to await the Cardinal
<kenvandine> statik, thx!
<aquarius> statik, feeling beetter today?
<jblount> aquarius: yo! Do you know off hand if html5 <input> 's can get id/type/class attributes?
<aquarius> jblount?
<jblount> aquarius: I'm trying to turn our html validation back on, but it fails on this.
<aquarius> don't understand the question
<aquarius> is your question: are id, class, and type attributes valid on input in HTML5? If it is, the answer is: yes. Any element can have id or class, and type is valid on input
<jblount> aquarius: When I try to validate a page with html5lib, it fails saying that <input> can't have id, type, & class attributes. This seems obviously wrong to me. Here's the pasted error msg: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/272073/
<aquarius> it is wrong
<jblount> aquarius: That's what I thought, so you'e understood and answered my question. Must be a problem with html5lib... will investigate.
<aquarius> chuck the page through http://html5.validator.nu/
<jblount> aquarius: Yeah, it rocks there.
<aquarius> since that uses he latest html5lib, afaik
<aquarius> then, html5lib fail
<aquarius> :-)
<aquarius> surely it would have complained about it before, though? I can't believe we never had any <input> elements. What's changed?
<jblount> aquarius: I've had validation skipping for months, because of a similar problem. (unexplained, obviously broken validation)
<jblount> I'll try it against newer versions and see what the problem is. Thanks for the double check :)
 * aquarius looks baffledly at the ubuntuone checkout
<aquarius> why is lib/ubuntuone/oauthdesktop/* not versioned, according to bzr?
<verterok> aquarius: it's in the ubuntuone-client branch
<aquarius> verterok, ah, so this is what happened when it all got split up?
<verterok> aquarius: yeap
<dobey> pay attention to the symlinks
<gourgi> i just noticed "Notes" in the web interface but i cannot create any note. do they work or not yet?
<rodrigo_> gourgi: they are stored in the db, but there's a bug when showing them
<rodrigo_> gourgi: working on it right now, so hopefully would be fixed soon
<gourgi> rodrigo thanks for quick response. keep working ;)
<rodrigo_> :)
<jblount> MEETING BEGINS!
<jblount> Oh, you choose few, you hackers and developers, engineers and fixers. I've been wondering what you've been working on. If you'd like to share, type "me" and hit enter in your IRC client. DONE / TODO / BLOCKED is the format.
<vds> me
<rodrigo_> me
<teknico> me
<jblount> me
<dobey> meh
<statik> me
<urbanape> me
<vds> DONE:landed branch to fix #416050  #418061 and #428029, discussed with mark and jdo about sms integration started a branch to close #381398
<vds> TODO: finish the mentioned branch, move to the new house!
<vds> BLOCKED: no
<vds> rodrigo_ all yours
<rodrigo_> • DONE: Tomboy <-> one.u.c syncing fixes
<rodrigo_> • TODO: Start upstream discussion for adding social services accounts config to about-me. Talk to Ara about writing mago tests for evo-couchdb. Propose couchdb-glib/evo-couchdb for GNOME 2.29. Store UUIDs for postal addresses. Conflict resolver tool in pair tool. Look at becoming a MOTU (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers). openSUSE/Fedora packaging with aquarius. More tomboy syncing fixes. Notes web UI
<rodrigo_> • BLOCKED: no
<rodrigo_> teknico: vai
<teknico> DONE: implemented algorithm for displaying contact names (#427883), added some tests for adding/editing contacts (#406315), improved the contacts web ui layout (thanks jblount!) (#399664)
<teknico> TODO: fix more bugs, add more tests and docs for adding/editing contacts (#406315)
<teknico> BLOCK: none
<teknico> next: jblount
<jblount> DONE: Sorted css problem for teknico, some work on #402837
<jblount> TODO: #402837, #320413, look into getting html validation working again
<jblount> BLOCKED: Nope
<jblount> dobey: tag
<dobey> ☺ DONE: Found and fixed #430115 and #430109, 0.95.1 client release, web server rollout
<dobey> ☹ TODO: Receipts, #374890, #375066, #376787
<dobey> ☹ BLCK: None. Milestones in LP are complex, confusing, and not set right and it makes monkeys ☹.
<dobey> statik: your roll
<dobey> hellooooo. mcflyyyy... anyone home
<urbanape> DONE: Submitted two Bindwood branches: lp:~urbanape/bindwood/complete-sync and lp:~urbanape/bindwood/deleted-view
<urbanape> TODO: Keep plugging away at Bindwood issues. I have an idea for further reducing the amount of work we're doing. Pack for next week. Lex is home sick, so Amber's with him this morning. I'll be with him this afternoon.
<urbanape> BLOCK: None
<urbanape> statik, whenever you're ready
<statik> sorry! DONE: out sick TODO: talk to everyone about bugs and help where i can BLOCKED: no
<statik> this IRC thing is very distracting
<thisfred_> CardinalFang: aquarius: the couchdb.one.ubuntu https url or what it turned out to be is in desktopcouch now right?
<rodrigo_> statik: we got your 'out sick' mail from yesterday a couple of hours ago :)
<CardinalFang> thisfred_, yes.  I get it from the web API.
<thisfred_> CardinalFang: awesome
<rodrigo_> statik: hope you're ok now though :)
<statik> rodrigo_, thanks!
<dobey> statik: what are you using for IRC?
<urbanape> carrier pigeon, by the looks of things
<dobey> passenger pidgeon! passenger pigeons' been extinct since 1914!
<CardinalFang> DONE: Fixed a bug in packaging d-c.  Futile trashing at virtualbox for pure machine test.
<CardinalFang> TODO: Make d-c compact its databases occasionally, Bug#427905.  Try to get d-c- released.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: Ubuntu frozen.  Other red tape?
<CardinalFang> aquarius, What is the interaction between replication and compacting databases?  Is there any?
<urbanape> extinct would explain it, too.
<statik> dobey, xchat  + bip
<dobey> xchat is probably why it's distracting :)
 * aquarius returns, sorry
<aquarius> damn, I missed the meeting
<aquarius> ⚀ DONE:  bug #415375, bug #416413, merged into DC trunk
<aquarius> ⚁ TODO:  fix UnknownLoginError and make it be known (bug #376087); test android phone sync
<aquarius> ⚂ BLOCKED:
<aquarius> ⚃ BUG COUNT:https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~sil/+assignedbugs?field.tag=ubuntuone-karmic - 2
<ubottu> Bug 415375 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/415375 is private
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 416413 in desktopcouch "Create login details on initial desktopcouch setup" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/416413
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 376087 in ubuntuone-client "UnknownLoginError during request for OAuth token" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/376087
<aquarius> thisfred_, erm, I'm not sure if the couch.one.ubuntu.com url is in trunk or not; which exactly is the most up-to-date branch is a question iI have for CardinalFang :)
<aquarius> CardinalFang, interaction between replication and compaction: none, as far as I'm aware. COmpaction needs doing after writes happen; replication causes writes. I don[t think one triggers the other
<CardinalFang> Right.  I wonder if reading from a remote, uncompact source will create local records we do not want.
* rmcbride changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: File Sharing for Ubuntu | https://ubuntuone.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Current Beta Client Revno is 213, Protocol Revno is 71 | Release 0.95.0 (protocol) 0.95.1 (client)
<CardinalFang> aquarius, we should be using trunk again.
<aquarius> CardinalFang, so everything that will be in the 0.4 release is now in trunk?
<CardinalFang> aquarius, Yes.
<aquarius> CardinalFang, superb
<CardinalFang> I even tagged my local branch before pushing, but the tag got lost somewhere between me and trunk.  I was going to ask statik about that.
<urbanape> okay, good news and weird news.
<urbanape> good news is we don't need to *only* support the 'default' profile. It's really easy, in fact, to segregate them, so I've made a new branch to do so. Weird news is that we only handle the top-level elements in any of our bookmarks folders, no sub-items. Yet. This will be handled by an upcoming branch.
<CardinalFang> afk 10 min
<joshuahoover1> rmcbride: have you seen this error when trying to apt-get install ubuntuone-client on jaunty (with the release today)? ubuntuone-client: Depends: python-ubuntuone-client (= 0.95.0+r213-0ubuntu1~ppa2~jaunty) but it is not going to be installed
<VK7HSE> joshuahoover1: I can confirm that issue ...
<joshuahoover1> VK7HSE: ok, well, it's not just me :)
<joshuahoover1> VK7HSE: which is both reassuring and a little worrisome all at the same time ;)
<VK7HSE> unfortunately!
<joshuahoover1> appears i have the same problem on my xubuntu 9.04 test setup...hmmm
<joshuahoover1> i'm seeing a (bad) pattern here
<VK7HSE> I have the 3 packages for U1 awaiting upgrade...
<VK7HSE> here is the list of the packages that have conflict ...  http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/927280/Screenshot-Synaptic%20Package%20Manager%20.png
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> joshuahoover1: what does "apt-get install python-ubuntuone-client" say?
<VK7HSE> dobey: I'm just installing some stuff in synaptic, as soon as it has finished I'll pastebin the output...
<dobey> oh
<dobey> i have a feeling i know what the problem is
<dobey> now that my brain clicks into gear
<VK7HSE> dobey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/272242/
<dobey> yep
<dobey> as i thought
<VK7HSE> I have both beta & nightlies (ppa)
<dobey> yeah. it was a brain malfunction on my part
<VK7HSE> he he! well we all have those! :D
<VK7HSE> dobey: here's the output for the other two... (may not be needed!)  ...  http://paste.ubuntu.com/272245/
<dobey> not needed
<VK7HSE> ;)
<dobey> i do need to fix my bluetooth keyboard though
<dobey> my fingers aren't small enough to type reasonably well on my laptop's keyboard
<VK7HSE> ahh phat phingers!  ... funny I suffer the same! ...:P
<dobey> no
<dobey> 6 inch laptop
<VK7HSE> Gahh !
<VK7HSE> although its slow... I use a pen on my Eee !!!
<dobey> i haven't gotten touch screen set up on my laptop yet
<dobey> and even if i did, i wouldn't want to type using a pen :)
<VK7HSE> too true! ..
<VK7HSE> time to get some kip... (UTC +10)  Yawn!
<dobey> my bt keyboard had a slight alkaline malfunction though
<VK7HSE> strange battery flattery never seems to go down too well !!
<dobey> i think the batteries got unhappy about being in an airplane for 12 hours
<dobey> joshuahoover1: will ping you when fix is published
<dobey> aquarius: why'd you use apport to report a feature request? :P
<aquarius> 'cos I read a thing which said that the actual bug report pages in launchpad now redirect to a page explaining how to use ubuntu-bug
<aquarius> although I didn't check whether it actually *does*, yet :)
<dobey> i don't think so
<dobey> since ubuntu-bug doesn't work for things that aren't packaged in ubuntu
<dobey> (well, not normally, our stuff has some magic)
<aquarius> ah. I may have misinterpreted it, then.
<aquarius> anyway, it felt somewhat silly while I was doing it, I admit it
<dobey> heh
<aquarius> especially since ubuntu-bug doesn't actually work for me and I have to use apport-cli; the gtk one dies when it tries to fire up firefox
<aquarius> need to report a bug about that, heh
<dobey> life has felt a bit like trying to debug "multiple segfaults" issues in gdb, as of late
<rmcbride> joshuahoover1: dobey: I was afk there at lunch. reading backlog now
<dobey> rmcbride: no worries. problem fixed-ish
<rmcbride> dobey: yea I see what happened
<rmcbride> dobey: I rebuilt jaunty this morning but I didn't fix all of the python-oauth deps apparently
<dobey> no, it's my fault
<dobey> i totally forgot that 2~foo < 2
<rmcbride> dobey: yea that's why I rebuilt I had a MANUALDEPWAIT fail last night. I jsut didn't fix it thoroughly enough and tossed the clients over the wall
<rmcbride> missed the second occurrance
<dobey> oh you did local builds on jaunty too?
<rmcbride> dobey: only just got my pbuilder-jaunty set up.
<rmcbride> dobey: otherwise I would have caught this last night :/
<dobey> this particular issue isn't an issue on karmic
<rmcbride> dobey: I know
<rmcbride> it's down to the ~blah in the python-oauth dep
<rmcbride> but a jaunty pbuilder would have caught it
<rmcbride> strange that I didn't get an error from the buildd on nightlies
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> no it's not
<rmcbride> since it happily went MANUALDEPWAIT when the first instance wasn't fixed
<rmcbride> dobey: ORLY
<dobey> hrmm, actually i don't know
<dobey> it looks like the 'backports' version has the ~jaunty1 also
<dobey> which really doesn't make any sense to me
<dobey> but w/e, is fixed now
<dobey> just waiting for build/publish, then i will push to nightlies/beta
<rmcbride> dobey: I already have a fix pushed
<rmcbride> dobey: I'll race you :)
<dobey> eh?
<dobey> pushed to where?
<rmcbride> dobey: nightlies
<rmcbride> dobey: I fixed it in my build treee and rebuilt ppa3
<rmcbride> rebuilt AS ppa3
<dobey> how did you fix it?
<rmcbride> dobey: I had spotted the problem this morning but only fixed it in one place. My fix worked in the place where I fixed it, but python-ubuntuone-client didn't get the benefit of me actually looking at it.
<rmcbride> dobey: I changed teh version string to match that which was available in the beta/nightly PPA
<rmcbride> for jaunty only
<rmcbride> dobey: I had intended to discuss a more permanent fix with you but you're pretty busy
<rmcbride> the version strign in the dep line that is
<dobey> well i just bumped the package version of python-oauth to 0ubuntu2.1~jaunty1 :)
<rmcbride> dobey: that would work too, I suppose
<rmcbride> dobey: should still work with my string change, although mine isn't needed I suppose :)
<rmcbride> dobey: so I've fixed it in the client  package, you've fixed it in the python-oauth version, and either method would correct the problem
<dobey> eh
<dobey> of course, i found YET MORE BUGS in python-oauth in the past 2 days
<rmcbride> thats UNPOSSIBLE
<dobey> and the new +archive pages are annoyingly annoying :-/
<rmcbride> Yes they are
<dobey> rmcbride: looks like i won the race :)
<dobey> joshuahoover1: apt-get update should fix your dep issues :)
<joshuahoover1> dobey: very good :)
<dobey> man, launchpad JS really kills firefox
<rmcbride> dobey: heh
<rmcbride> dobey: I should use that trick. Build in my own PPA instead of nightlies. Live and learn I guess
<dobey> rmcbride: i built it in the devel ppa
<rmcbride> dobey: ah
<dobey> i don't see why it matters though
<rmcbride> joshuahoover1: confirm the fix if you would, and I won't bother copying the new nightlies to Beta, since they won't be needed
<joshuahoover1> rmcbride: doing it right now
<rmcbride> dobey: Yea I probably just started my builds after the rush. they're still pending 10 min
<joshuahoover1> rmcbride: that did it :)
<rmcbride> joshuahoover1: awesome
<dobey> later!
<_marx_> hm, 0.95 is in jaunty but not karmic
<dobey> _marx_: it's in karmic in as much as it is in jaunty
<dobey> _marx_: the upload for karmic proper just missed the alpha6 freeze though, so it will be uploaded after the release, i think
<_marx_> ok, working with fresh vbox install of yesterdays daily, just did update/dist-upgrade and it's not there so waiting until 0:01 UTC i suppose
#ubuntuone 2009-09-17
<emmanuel_lap> Hi. I've deleted all the computers on my ubuntu one account. And now I'm not able to re-add one of them. Launching the ubuntuone-client-applet doesn't launch the "Add computer" web page.
<emmanuel_lap> Is there a mean to completly clean the previous ubuntuone settings on this computer.
<emmanuel_lap> ?
* aquarius changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: File Sharing for Ubuntu | https://ubuntuone.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Current Beta Client Revno is 213, Protocol Revno is 71 | Release 0.95.0 (protocol) 0.95.1 (client) - Help contact: aquarius
<aquarius> emmanuel_lap, ping?
<emmanuel_lap> aquarius, Im' here.
<aquarius> emmanuel_lap, you asked how to clear the ubuntu one settings from your computer?
<emmanuel_lap> yes.
<aquarius> emmanuel_lap, go to Applications > Accessories > Passwords and Encryption Keys
<emmanuel_lap> ok
<aquarius> then under Passwords: login, find "UbuntuOne token for (something)"
<aquarius> you might have two of these, or might just have one
<emmanuel_lap> I don't have such passwords.
<aquarius> oh! really? then you don't have any Ubuntu One information saved
<emmanuel_lap> The issue is, if I try to launch ubuntone-clent-applet, it shows the icon in the notification area, then crash.
<aquarius> ah, it crashes? OK, can you pastebin the last batch of lines from $HOME/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log ?
<aquarius> we'll have a look in all the logs and see what's going on :)
<emmanuel_lap> http://pastebin.com/m4abd120d
<aquarius> ok, the syncdaemon thinks it's connected :)
<aquarius> last batch of lines from oauth-login.log in the same folder?
 * Ng wonders how the tomboy sync stuff works with pre-existing tomboy setups
<Ng> do I need to nuke everything to get it using couch?
<emmanuel_lap> http://pastebin.com/m5c8b8097
<rodrigo_> Ng: no, it will sync your notes to one.ubuntu.com
<rodrigo_> Ng: although right now it's not working because of a couple of bugs I'm working on
<Ng> rodrigo_: ok cool :)
<rodrigo_> Ng: should be working soon
<Ng> rodrigo_: yeah I did notice that there's an auth backtrace from the tomboy preferences UI when selecting syncing ;)
<Ng> rodrigo_: so tomboy will never store notes in couch and we sync via their web sync support?
<rodrigo_> yeah
<Ng> hrm, that's almost a bit of a shame
<rodrigo_> for next ubuntu/gnome cycle, we might want to change it to store stuff locally in couch
<Ng> then I could just not run tomboy and still have my notes available through couch ;)
<rodrigo_> but was a lot of work for this cycle
<Ng> sure
<rodrigo_> well, your notes will be synced locally by desktopcouch, so the notes will be inyour local couch
<rodrigo_> just that tomboy will not use that local couch, but go through the server
<rodrigo_> but yes, for next cycle we'll make it use the local couch, it's much better
<aquarius> emmanuel_lap, hey
<aquarius> emmanuel_lap, right, yes, you have a known problem
<aquarius> emmanuel_lap, I know the file storage team have been working on this -- have you upgraded to the latest version of Ubuntu One?
<aquarius> Ng, yeah, writing a tomboy plugin to use a different storage backend required rewiring about half of tomboy, iirc :)
<Ng> hehe
<Ng> I think you can be forgiven for not going that ;)
<Ng> I just need to poke at my session to figure out why tomboy doesn't start automagically
<aquarius> they want that rewiring to be done, and so do we, it just wasn't doable for karmic, and they already have the sync UI
<aquarius> and writing a server which implements the tomboy sync API was trivial (by which I mean "actually quite fiddly but rodrigo is doing it rather than me" :))
<aquarius> emmanuel_lap, I think the problem you're seeing is due to the change in domain name. This is fixed in ubuntuone-client 0.95.1 (or 0.95.0+r213 if you're running from the beta PPA). The 0.95.1 package will show up in Karmic in the next couple of days (as it /just/ missed the alpha6 freeze).
<aquarius> emmanuel_lap, i.e., you are suffering from https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/426622
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 426622 in ubuntuone-client "Unsupported Redirection in OAuth transaction" [High,Fix committed]
<emmanuel_lap> aquarius, Ok. Thanks a lot.
<dobey> rodrigo_: ping. what bugs does your script deal with?
<rodrigo_> dobey: which script?
<dobey> rodrigo_: the script you said you had for viewing bugs via lp api
<rodrigo_> dobey: ah, not working yet, but it will show the bugs for the projects you add to the config, as with branches
<dobey> rodrigo_: does it get all the bugs "assigned to me" for example?
<dobey> oh ok
<rodrigo_> dobey: it could, yes
<rodrigo_> dobey: although I was planning to show all bugs for the projects, and maybe with the assignee in 1 column, so you can just order by that
<dobey> well, apparently getting that list of bugs is non-trivial
<dobey> there's no API for it
<rodrigo_> oh
<rodrigo_> iirc, there was a project.bugs collection, right?
<dobey> yes you can get the list of bugs for each project easily
<aquarius> CardinalFang, ping?
<CardinalFang> aquarius, j0!
<aquarius> heh
<CardinalFang> vds, j0!
<rodrigo_> dobey: ah, you mean the ones assigned to you?
<rodrigo_> dobey: the bugs collection has all info about bugs, included the assignee, right?
<aquarius> by my reading, if I want to explicitly add Ubuntu One as a paired service for desktopcouch (i.e., I don't want to go through the pairing tool), then I should just be able to import put_static_paired_service from pair/couchdb_io and then pass it the oauth data that I want to use and a service name of "ubuntuone", yes?
<aquarius> CardinalFang, ^^
<dobey> rodrigo_: yes, but i don't want to have to loop through all bugs in every single project, just to figure out which bugs are mine
<dobey> nor do i want to loop through all bugs in launchpad
<CardinalFang> aquarius, You shouldn't need the oauth data, just the service name.  The module for that service should look up oauh when the replicator starts.
<rodrigo_> dobey: right
<aquarius> rly?
<dobey> would take forever and a day to figure out which ones are assigned to me :)
<aquarius> that's pretty dramatically easy then :)
<CardinalFang> Sorry.  I'm usually a low-drama sort of person.
<aquarius> don't construe this as a request to make it harder. :)
<dobey> CardinalFang: you should try some DramaFlakes for your breakfast cereal then
<aquarius> dobey, I'm looking to add a bit of code to the u1fs stuff so that, when it first sets you up with filesharing, it also pairs your desktopcouch with ubuntu one. At the moment, I think the best place to add that code is in oauthdesktop/auth.py, but I'd appreciate your opinion on that
<dobey> aquarius: i'm not really sure what all of that entails exactly
<dobey> aquarius: wouldn't that introduce some sort of weird circular dependency?
<CardinalFang> aquarius, Hrm, my couchdb records do have oauth data.  It may be a bug.
<CardinalFang> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/272857/
<aquarius> dobey, circular? shouldn't do, I don't think?
<dobey> well i don't know how the pairing tool in desktopcouch works
<aquarius> CardinalFang, doesn't the replication daemon write that data back to the record after it's got it the first time
<aquarius> dobey, ah, it doesn't actually use the pairing tool, this; think of the code to do the pairing here as one line with no side-effects at all. Where should that line go?
<dobey> aquarius: does the pairing tool not call the stuff to have oauthdesktop get the token?
<dobey> aquarius: and it doesn't introduce a dependency on desktopcouch?
<aquarius> dobey, nope, not if you pair with a cloud service -- it fetches the oauth data the first time it actually replicates.
<aquarius> it will introduce a dependency on desktopcouch, but I'll make it optional, i.e., if you don't have desktopcouch, it won't do it.
<dobey> hmm, ok
<CardinalFang> aquarius, no, it doesn't update the record.
<dobey> aquarius: i suspect that should probably go in ubuntuone-client-applet then, inside the method in AppletMain that handles the NewCredentials signal
<dobey> perhaps?
<aquarius> dobey, aha, good answer.
<jblount> MEETING BEGINS
<aquarius> this is why I'm asking you rather than just doing it ;)
<CardinalFang> aquarius, I didn't want to make assumptions about what a service requires.
<CardinalFang> me
<aquarius> me
<dobey> aquarius: well, depends on how failed OAuth affects the pairing i guess
<jblount> me
<vds> me
<dobey> me
<rodrigo_> me
<teknico> me
<urbanape> me
<aquarius> dobey, if oauth fails we don't pair. :)
<dobey> aquarius: i mean, if the token is revoked on the server by the user or something, and authentication fails, what happens?
<dobey> aquarius: in the applet we handle the error and attempt to get a new token
<dobey> aquarius: do we need to unpair/repair or something?
<aquarius> dobey, you mean if oauth fails at some random point *after* the pairing has been successfully set up?
<dobey> yes
<aquarius> dobey, at the moment, I don't think we handle that, but we obviously need to
<aquarius> actually, no, we do handle it
<dobey> aquarius: also, NewCredentials is fired every time the applet starts, since it gets fired if the token is already in the keyring
<urbanape> can this wait until after the standup?
<dobey> aquarius: so not sure if we want to auto-pair all the time with that
<aquarius> oops, yes, standup :)
<jblount> statik ?
<CardinalFang> statik is on vacation.
<CardinalFang> DONE: commented replication code and cleaned up some, after vds bugged me.  Updated couchdb Ubuntu package to be two packages, "couchdb" and "couchdb-bin".  Got most of cmpacting-daemon written.
<CardinalFang> TODO: finish compacting daemon.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: Nein
<CardinalFang> This is the dawning of the age of aquarius.
<aquarius> ⚀ DONE:  tiny branch to fix problem in desktopcouch-pair; be on Face Duty
<aquarius> ⚁ TODO:  fix UnknownLoginError and make it be known (bug #376087); make starting up filesharing also add desktopcouch pairing (bug #430782)
<aquarius> ⚂ BLOCKED:
<aquarius> ⚃ BUG COUNT:https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~sil/+assignedbugs?field.tag=ubuntuone-karmic - 2
<aquarius> however, in all the world there is only one jblount
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 376087 in ubuntuone-client "UnknownLoginError during request for OAuth token" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/376087
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 430782 in ubuntuone-client "First signup for Ubuntu One file sharing should also set up desktop couch pairing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/430782
<jblount> DONE: Worked on #320413, did some diagnosis on html5lib to try to sort problems with it, bit more front end talk with teknico
<jblount> TODO: Restore setup, continue on #320413, avoid touching the dist-upgrade button for a little while
<jblount> BLOCKED: Nope
<jblount> Oy! vds !
<vds> DONE:suspended the branch to close #381398 started to investigate quota on couchdb for lucio, talked about replication with CardinalFangs and aquarius,
<vds> TODO: fix development machine in troubles after last karmic update, continue to investigate quota
<vds> BLOCKED: only by virtualbox
<vds> dobey all yours
<dobey> ☺ DONE: Lots of bug triage, Fixed #423034
<dobey> ☹ TODO: #374890, #375066, #376787
<dobey> ☹ BLCK: None.
<dobey> rodrigo_: se habla
<rodrigo_> • DONE: Tomboy <-> one.u.c syncing. UUIDs for postal addresses and IM addresses fields in evo-couchdb
<rodrigo_> • TODO: Start upstream discussion for adding social services accounts config to about-me. Talk to Ara about writing mago tests for evo-couchdb. Propose couchdb-glib/evo-couchdb for GNOME 2.29. Store UUIDs for postal addresses. Conflict resolver tool in pair tool. Look at becoming a MOTU (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers). openSUSE/Fedora packaging with aquarius. More tomboy syncing fixes. Notes web UI
<rodrigo_> • BLOCKED: no
<rodrigo_> go teknico go!
<teknico> DONE: discussed the contacts web ui layout with jblount, fixed some problems with the branch for the displaying contact names algorithm (#427883), added more tests for adding/editing contacts (#406315)
<teknico> TODO: fix more bugs and add more tests and docs for adding/editing contacts (#406315)
<teknico> BLOCK: none
<teknico> next: urbanape
<urbanape> DONE: Submitted yet another Bindwood branch. This one recursively reads bookmarks folders, ensuring that we get every last bookmark into Couch. Still doesn't try to preserve structure or order.
<urbanape> TODO: Lex is home from school again today, so I'll be in and out. Need to drag more information out of Firefox devs about profiles. My assumptions were a little wrong when dealing with profiles chosen via CLI (i.e., `firefox -P profilename`) vs. the Profile Manager (i.e., `firefox --profilemanager`).
<urbanape> BLOCK: None
<jblount> MEETING ENDS (I think)
<teknico> BABY YOU CAN DRIVE MY CAR
<dobey> and statik isn't on holiday today... tomorrow yes
<dobey> (according to ze calendar)
<aquarius> rodrigo_, tomboy-u1 sync works?
<rodrigo_> aquarius: I'm about to submit my branch, and won't know until it is in the server, so I've added some logging
<rodrigo_> aquarius: locally it works, as always
<aquarius> rawk
<aquarius> hope it works. ;)
<rodrigo_> yes, me too :)
<aquarius> has a version of tomboy that works hit karmic
<aquarius> ?
<urbanape> aquarius, if you've got any cycles today, I'd appreciate your input on the latest Bindwood stuff.
<urbanape> lucio out today?
<jblount> urbanape: He was having connection problems earlier, maybe continued?
<urbanape> jblount, thx
<aquarius> urbanape, I'm not sure if I will have today, but if I can I will, and if not, if you write some stuff up in an email I should have time tomorrow moring
<rodrigo_> aquarius: yes, the version in karmic should work with a locally running server, and, hopefully, with the production server when my branch lands
<aquarius> I shall start using it the *day* the production server works ;-)
<dobey> ok
<rodrigo_> aquarius: yes :)
<urbanape> aquarius, rock. With the exception of the --profilemanager/-P stupidity, it's feeling pretty solid, I think.
<aquarius> dobey, my inclination is to have the code in NewCredentials, and have it not add a record if one already exists
<aquarius> dobey, actually, hm. that means if you explicitly unpair, we'll just merrily add it back.
<dobey> yeah
<aquarius> dobey, can client-applet tell the difference between "this is the first time we've tried this" and "it isn't"? It can't, can it; that's how we designed the auth stuff
<dobey> kind of like the gtk+/nautilus bookmark we add right now
<aquarius> so maybe it should go in oauthdesktop/auth.py
<dobey> no, it can't
<dobey> aquarius: well, even if you do it in store_token, it's going to add it back if you explicitly unpair, and oauth fails, and you have to get a new token
 * aquarius grumbles. why is nothing ever easy?
<urbanape> if it was easy, anyone could do it.
<aquarius> yeah, but then I'd be able to do it. :)
<urbanape> job security, mate
<urbanape> ha
<dobey> aquarius: you'd need some way to query desktopcouch to see if it was explicitly unpaired
<aquarius> which I can actually do, thinking about it, because explicitly unpaired records are not deleted, they're marked as explicitly unpaired.
<aquarius> so that'd work
<dobey> well there you go then
<aquarius> yep.
<aquarius> winner.
 * aquarius grumbles at dobey for "if self.connect == 2" magicnumberness :)
<dobey> aquarius: yes, well. python doesn't have enums.
 * CardinalFang high-fives dobey.
<dobey> heh :)
<aquarius> dobey, yeah, it's that I can't see what those numbers mean anywhere, so I don't know whether I should do the desktopcouch stuff *before* it bails when self.connect==2, or after
 * CardinalFang ponders enums.
<dobey> well if it bails, presumably before. :)
<dobey> aquarius: 2 == startup offline, 1 == conenct if previously connected, 0 == always connect
<aquarius> ah, ok, useful. cool
<CardinalFang> How about class attributes/properties being enum names, with a constructor that assigns values.  STATES = Enum("offline", "connect_if_prev", "always")  .  Assign values automatically.  Later, test STATES.offline .
 * CardinalFang is off-topic.
<dobey> CardinalFang: i think there is a PEP for implementing enums in python somewhere
<CardinalFang> Probably dozens.
<dobey> but i want enums like in C
<dobey> which i guess is pretty easy to do in python
<CardinalFang> Poked into the global namespace?
<dobey> class _EnumClass(object): self.foo = blah; EnumTYpe = EnumClass(); if foo == EnumType.foo: blah blah blah
<urbanape> heck, even just class variables
<urbanape> who's my guinea pig who had multiple profiles and reported probs with Bindwood?
<verterok> urbanape: me?
<CardinalFang> dobey, make it a property so it's read-only.
<urbanape> verterok, cool. do you use the profile manager to choose which profile to run, or do you use -P on the command line?
<verterok> urbanape: usually profile manager
<dobey> CardinalFang: yes, that was just normal irc bs-code :)
<CardinalFang> Rgr.
<urbanape> verterok, gotcha. So, now I'm properly handling profiles, except there's some funkiness in how firefox recognizes the selected profile. It only gets set (and persists!) when you use profile manager.
<urbanape> if you start up with -P, it continues to use whatever the last selected profile was in the profile manager.
<urbanape> which (I think) is dumb.
<verterok> indeed
<urbanape> so, I've got to run around 1:30 (Eastern) to hit an appointment with an Apple Store Genius.
<urbanape> verterok, so, I'm trying to track down a knowledgeable FF dev who can get me pointed at some solution that handles either case.
<urbanape> *sometime and somewhere* between launching FF and Bindwood, something gets set that establishes what the current profile is.
<CardinalFang> I think you're allowed to put scare-quotes around "Genius".
<urbanape> s/allowed/supposed/
<urbanape> need to downgrade the EFI firmware for my MBP.
<urbanape> I get horrible periods where there is zero disk activity, and the whole machine just pauses, sometimes up to 30s. Very interruptive.
<dobey> i get that, but it's firefox eating all my cpu when it happens
<urbanape> gonna shut down VMware, while I backup my hard drive. bbiab
<aquarius> urbanape: you could strace firefox to see where it writes files...
<aquarius> although it will write 1.9 million files, I know
<aquarius> urbanape: looks to me like it writes Default=1 into ~/.mozilla/firefox/profiles.ini
<aquarius> not that you are here to listen to me saying this.
<aquarius> echo, echo, echo.
<CardinalFang> He's dead, Jim.
<aquarius> but not as we know it.
<CardinalFang> I cron this:   find ~/.mozilla/firefox -type f -name \*.sqlite -exec sqlite3 {} 'VACUUM;' \;
<aquarius> I haven't vacuumed my profiles for a while, actually
<CardinalFang> ps -C firefox >/dev/null || find ~/.mozilla/firefox -type f -name \*.sqlite -exec sqlite3 {} 'VACUUM;' \;
<aquarius> dobey, the "parameters['oauth_token'] = token.key / exceptions.AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'key'" error that lots of people are getting -- is that caused by the redirect?
<dobey> aquarius: might be
<dobey> aquarius: there have been a couple other causes as well, but mostly they have been the redirect
<dobey> aquarius: are *you* getting that?
<aquarius> nope. Answering a question in Answers
<dobey> ah
 * aquarius is face
<dobey> oh there is another question of the same thing
<dobey> i'd already answered a similar question :)
<dobey> aquarius: bug 426622 is the redirect bug
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 426622 in ubuntuone-client "Unsupported Redirection in OAuth transaction" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/426622
<aquarius> dobey, yep, have lnked answer to bug
<dobey> coolio
<urbanape> grumpy
 * jblount hands urbanape a cookie
<urbanape> well, the "genius" was unable to help at all, and pleaded impotence.
<urbanape> So, I'm currently debating with myself on booting this image I downloaded off the net to downgrade my EFI firmware.
<jblount> urbanape: That pausing thing happens to me also, are you on snow leopard?
<urbanape> yeah, but this happened at the 1.7 update.
<statik> so there is an annoying bug with bash completion in karmic. it's reported in launchpad, it's reported in bash upstream, and the bash developer/maintainer even very nicely says that the bug has been fixed for the next release of bash. but i can't find hide or hair of a version control system for bash, only tarballs available by ftp of released versions. i feel very motivated to find this fix and backport it to bash 4.0 and fix it for all ub
<statik> untu users before karmic is released, since it bugs me almost every single time i type a command.
<statik> i just can't imagine that a gnu project works without version control somewhere, even if it is cvs
<urbanape> I'm finding a lot of assumptions challenged about the state of things in many places.
<jblount> urbanape: If you get anywhere with it, let me know.
<urbanape> jblount, will do. which mbp do you have?
<jblount> urbanape: newest unibody, 15" middle config (256mb graphics, 4gb ram)
<urbanape> got the SD card slot?
<urbanape> guess so.
<jblount> yepper
<urbanape> I've put the downgrader on an SD card that I'll bring with.
<urbanape> or, if you've got one handy, I can send you the instructions.
<urbanape> I'm gonna try this. Wish me luck. Everyone else reports smooth sailing.
<urbanape> brb
<CardinalFang> Away early.  Toodles.
<jblount> Yeah, link me up if it works. If not, don't tempt me.
<jblount> CardinalFang: adios.
<urbanape> well, that was straightforward.
<urbanape> pretty painless, things seems to be working okay. I expect if I keep using like I have been, I'll either see the lags or I won't.
<jblount> urbanape: Do you have a link for me?
<urbanape> sure thing
<six110> Hi all! excuse me, someone knows how I can't remove folders from Ubuntu one web page?
<urbanape> six110, it's coming. In the meanwhile, you can use the old files UI
<urbanape> if you navigate to /files/old/
<six110> where?
<urbanape> in the web
<urbanape> the current UI is located at /files/
<urbanape> https://one.ubuntu.com/files/old/
<urbanape> that UI isn't being maintained any longer, but as a workaround, you should be able to delete folders there.
<jblount> six110: Actually, http://edge.one.ubuntu.com/files/ works now also, should be rolled out to the full site soon.
<jblount> urbanape: ^^ pfibiger fixed it, it was some class or something that I broked.
<six110> wow, really thanks!
<urbanape> jblount: I don't see how. If I select a folder and click delete, it asks me to confirm deleting 0 files.
<jblount> urbanape: huh, it worked fine for me. Could it be some cached javascript?
<urbanape> I'll see
 * jblount smacks his head
<jblount> I missed the 'folders' bit.
<six110> ... it continue, it doesn't delete the files...
<urbanape> yeah, the folders.
<jblount> six110: urbanape was right, the way to go is http://one.ubuntu.com/files/old/ to delete a folder, or just do it from your desktop :)
<urbanape> six110, sorry, /files/old is the best way to delete folders through the web right now
<six110> I have lots of problem... it doesn't syncronize files/folder with my computer
<six110> if I use the following command: ps x | grep ubuntuon[e] && u1sdtool --current-transfers
<six110> I don't get any errors, and in log files: no problem!
<six110> bah!
<six110> I'm back
#ubuntuone 2009-09-18
<aquarius> CardinalFang, ping?
<aquarius> thisfred, ping
<thisfred> aquarius: pang
<thisfred> ?
<aquarius> currently, CouchDatabase.get_records() explicitly excludes deleted records, which is good
<aquarius> I don't have a way of getting records that *include* deleted ones, though
<aquarius> can you think of a good way of doing this?
<aquarius> i.e., should I add a return_deleted_items=False to that function and have it create *two* views?
<thisfred> aquarius: I'd prefer a new method with that explicitly in the name. Yes it's just syntax, but most people using the API won't care about deleted records, and prefer to think of them as deleted, so not having this extra kw arg makes the API cleaner IMO
<thisfred> we will have to create both views yes, unless we can think of a clever way to collate the two without suffering performance
<aquarius> yeah, but I'm loath to create a whole new method, because that dignifies it. Deleted records are a hack. If we bake a method into the api then we have to support it until the end of time :(
<aquarius> the alternative is that I have some other way of detecting that there used to be a paired server record for a given cloud service, but it's since been removed, which i think CardinalFang was doing, but he's not here so I can't ask him :)
<tchernobog> hallo, i'm a subscriber of the ubuntuone 10GB plan
<tchernobog> is there a way to delete entire directories via web interface?
<aquarius> oo, CardinalFang returns :)
<aquarius> tchernobog, at the moment there isn't, I don't think
<tchernobog> whoops
<tchernobog> and then, how can i do that?
* aquarius changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: File Sharing for Ubuntu | https://ubuntuone.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Current Beta Client Revno is 213, Protocol Revno is 71 | Release 0.95.0 (protocol) 0.95.1 (client)
<aquarius> tchernobog, you can do it on your desktop
<tchernobog> right, but the client seems to have some problems here on karmic
<tchernobog> it doesn't always connect etc.
<aquarius> I believe there's a new version coming out in the next few days which resolves the connection problems
<tchernobog> i've removed the directory, the client says it's connected
<aquarius> dobey will know :)
<tchernobog> but it doesn't delete the dir remotely
<tchernobog> should i open up a bug report for allowing to delete directories via web interface?
<aquarius> yes please, if there isn't one already
<tchernobog> also renaming doesn't work, so i believe it's a missing functionality
<CardinalFang> aquarius, I didn't have a use for records for service pairings after we're finished with them.  Only for peer hosts, we need to keep the record around so we know to update the far end not to point back to us.
<aquarius> ah, ok
<aquarius> the thing I'm trying to resolve is: when you start up ubuntuone-client-applet, it should add the u1 couch pairing
<aquarius> but if they've explicitly gone in and unpaired that because they don't want it, it should not be re-added!
<aquarius> hence me wanting to see if there is a record that's been deleted
<tchernobog> yes there are many bugs about deleting from web
<aquarius> couchdatabase.get_records() helpfully doesn't show deleted records, though :)
<tchernobog> for anyone interested, the bug about deleting from web is 428801
<aquarius> tchernobog, there's a "this also affects me" there you can click
<tchernobog> i've done it, just reporting for the record or anyone else affected
<aquarius> tchernobog, thanks!
<tchernobog> aquarius: thanks to you!
<aquarius> CardinalFang, another question: yesterday you said that I could call put_static_paired_service and not bother supplying any oauth data, because the replication daemon looks up the oauth data when it first starts up. But...I do need to supply that data. Can I supply it with lies?
<thisfred> aquarius: if I unpair with u1, and change my mind, how do I pair again, if you hide the option?
<thisfred> I would just always offer it if it's not paired...
<thisfred> as inoffensively as possible, UI wise
<aquarius> thisfred, ah, two different things. The pairing tool lets you explicitly say "pair with U1" or "unpair with U1 (if you're already paired)"
<aquarius> what I'm doing is: when you start up client-applet, also pair desktopcouch with U1 without giving you the option
<CardinalFang> aquarius, I saw put real data in there, and we should figure out what the replicator should do.
<thisfred> aquarius: aha
<aquarius> CardinalFang, ok
<thisfred> sry
<aquarius> thisfred, what I don't want to happen is: you start up client-applet, it pairs DC with U1, you think "I don't want that" and unpair DC with U1 using the pairing tool, then you start client-applet again and it re-pairs you :)
<thisfred> aquarius: and how about going around the API there? Just doing an on the fly view for that one deleted record? (the db is likely to be minute)
<aquarius> can't do on-the-fly views, though
<aquarius> _temp_view is going away
<thisfred> ah ok, well, then adding a view _design/management/get_deleted_u1_pairing
<aquarius> yeah, that's what I thought I'd need to do :)
<thisfred> right
<thisfred> I would object to putting any of the deleted stuff in the actual API, since version history is going to shake all that up
<thisfred> and we don't want clients relying on stuff that's not gonna work the same anymore
<aquarius> CardinalFang, if the replication daemon looks up the data anyway, is there any need for me to pass real data in? (getting hold of the real data is a bit of a pain, so I'd like to just pass in nulls if I can)
<CardinalFang> aquarius, Well, let's decide.
<aquarius> ok
<CardinalFang> aquarius, Where should it go?  We have only one service module.  Perhaps we're over-planning.
<CardinalFang> Is it both likely that we will have other modules included and that one will have a weird auth idea?
<CardinalFang> (Like 3-legged, perhaps)
<aquarius> I don't think that's massively likely
<aquarius> there's also a separate, slightly unkind issue here, which is that if there's another service module written, it will almost by definition not be written by us. :)
<aquarius> hang on, I've confused myself here. The replication daemon can't look up the oauth data when it starts up, because...how does it get it?
<aquarius> it has to authenticate to get that information
<aquarius> so I must have to create the record with correct oauth keys in, no?
<CardinalFang> aquarius, Yes.  It's the "desktopcouch-service".  That's where replication runs.  It does indeed try to get at the keyring.
<aquarius> so desktopcouch-service reads the keyring to get the oauth keys for ubuntu one? it doesn't care what's actually written in the paired server record?
<CardinalFang> aquarius, I think so.
<aquarius> then I shall pass in an oauth_data dictionary with { "consumer_key": "stored in keyring", ... } I think
<CardinalFang> aquarius, Er, that's evil.
<aquarius> what's your preferred non-evil solution? :)
<CardinalFang> Is  None  legal?
<aquarius> you'd rather have null stored in the record than "stored in keyring"?
<CardinalFang> than a string with a description for some human to read?  Yes.
<aquarius> then we disagree :-)
<aquarius> storing a string makes the record sorta self-documenting
<aquarius> storing null makes people who see the record think: what's the point of storing nulls here? and then they have to rtfs to find out that we look in the keyring for that data
<CardinalFang> aquarius, Just update the API for the function so it doesn't store anything.
<aquarius> ah. the reason I'd rather not do that is that it makes U1 paired-server records different from other paired-server records.
<CardinalFang> I fail to see how you can be okay with passing in a nonsensical value, then.
<aquarius> I'm not really OK with it; really, I think that the oauth data should actually be stored in the record. But this is complicated by how dc-replication is not the only user of that data, hence it being in the keyring
<CardinalFang> aquarius, Okay, let's do the sensible thing, then.  I'll rip out the extra look-up of data from the keyring, which is terrible already, and you pass in valid oauth data.
<aquarius> hm, hang on, now I've thought that up, it's wrong
<aquarius> because you *have* to hit the keyring, in case the oauth credentials have changed :(
<aquarius> damn
<aquarius> so much for my argument
<aquarius> so, you need to hit the keyring for it.
<CardinalFang> Then we have to change what the record structure.
<aquarius> so you want u1 paired-server records to not contain oauth_data at all, yes?
<CardinalFang> Yes.  I want oauth items to be optional.
<aquarius> OK.
<aquarius> right, done that, pushing branch now
<aquarius> and submitted for revierw
<urbanape> good lord, how hard can this be?
 * urbanape rages (but just a little)
<aquarius> urbanape, finding out which profile is currently running?
<CardinalFang> urbanape, You know you're going to find out it's a simple whoami() or something, right?
<aquarius> CardinalFang, am I right in thinking that desktopcouch-tools will be installed by default?
<CardinalFang> aquarius, no.  It's likely it will not.  That's why you're making u1 replication default.  No additional install for user to make all of Ubuntu One work.
<aquarius> oh
<aquarius> so, then, I can't call couchdb_io.py
<aquarius> because they won't have it
<aquarius> I have to duplicate the functionality of it/
<aquarius> ?
<aquarius> that's a bit rubbish.
<CardinalFang> Er, I think it should be in there.  That shouldn't be desktopcouch-tools .
<aquarius> so what is in desktopcouch-tools then?
<aquarius> bin/desktopcouch-pair is, afaik -- but all the pairing tools' *libraries* are in desktopcouch?
<aquarius> i don't know how to work out an answer to this question, because all the packaging stuff doesn't live in the source tree, it lives elsewhere
<CardinalFang> I will have to find out.  This is worrying.
<CardinalFang> It's in a different project.
<urbanape> aquarius, CardinalFang, yes.
<urbanape> I added a comment here: https://code.launchpad.net/~urbanape/bindwood/handle-all-profiles/+merge/11891
<urbanape> the only reliable way to make this work (as it's currently coded) is to use the profile manager exclusively.
<jblount> urbanape: Have you seen any of those weird interface pauses since reverting your laptop?
<joshuahoover> dobey: are there different emblems for files in different sync states? (completely synced, actively synced, etc.) i've only seen the one with the clouds and the up arrow and it appears to stay on the file permanently once it's synced
<CardinalFang> Karmic just ate my machine.  Some kind of interface problem.
<dobey> joshuahoover: there's upload and download currently
<joshuahoover> dobey: have you seen it where the upload stays there after syncing?
<dobey> joshuahoover: not personally, but i think the branch i did yesterday fixes the problem
<dobey> joshuahoover: i found a typo in the code that might cause that
<joshuahoover> dobey: ah, got ya
<urbanape> jblount: nope
<jblount> urbanape: What happens next week when both our machines blow up? ;)
<jblount> MEETING BEGINS
<jblount> me
<rodrigo_> me
<vds> me
<aquarius> me
<CardinalFang> me
<dobey> me
<jblount> DONE: Fixing dev envrionment
<jblount> TODO: Finish fixing, review, packing for London next week
<jblount> BLOCKED: Nope
 * jblount high-fives rodrigo_ 
<rodrigo_> • DONE: Submitted new tomboy fixes branch. Submitted package with patch to create an U1 addressbook in evo-couchdb by default. Submitted branch for IM addresses manipulation in couchdb-glib
<rodrigo_> • TODO: Start upstream discussion for adding social services accounts config to about-me. Talk to Ara about writing mago tests for evo-couchdb. Propose couchdb-glib/evo-couchdb for GNOME 2.29. Store UUIDs for postal addresses. Conflict resolver tool in pair tool. Look at becoming a MOTU (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers). openSUSE/Fedora packaging with aquarius. Notes web UI.
<rodrigo_> • BLOCKED: no
<rodrigo_> vai vds
<vds> DONE:still investigating quota and replication on couchdb, fixed development machine in troubles after last karmic update
<vds> TODO: continue to investigate, on call review
<vds> BLOCKED:
<vds> aquarius: all yours
<aquarius> ⚀ DONE:  tiny branch to fix problem in desktopcouch-pair; allow cloud paired-server records to not contain oauth data
<aquarius> ⚁ TODO:  fix UnknownLoginError and make it be known (bug #376087); make starting up filesharing also add desktopcouch pairing (bug #430782)
<aquarius> ⚂ BLOCKED:
<aquarius> ⚃ BUG COUNT:https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~sil/+assignedbugs?field.tag=ubuntuone-karmic - 2
<aquarius> CardinalFang: you are hereby charged with committing heresy against the Holy Church
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 376087 in ubuntuone-client "UnknownLoginError during request for OAuth token" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/376087
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 430782 in ubuntuone-client "First signup for Ubuntu One file sharing should also set up desktop couch pairing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/430782
<dobey> (ze bots are why i don't put 'bug' in front of the numbers)
<CardinalFang> DONE: packaging work.  some work on compacting and replication
<CardinalFang> TODO: fix same-file error in couchdb{,-bin}.  Dependency problem, maybe?
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: Broken machine.
<aquarius> dobey, clever.
<CardinalFang> dobey, too clever!  Your turn.
<dobey> ☺ DONE: Bug triage, #429482, Started #381012
<dobey> ☹ TODO: Reviews, Finish #381012, #374890
<dobey> ☹ BLCK: None.
<urbanape> me
<urbanape> woops
<aquarius> dobey, flaw with your way is: I have no idea what you're working on ;)
<CardinalFang> Woo!  Maybe my machine works now.
<dobey> aquarius: you have to open the bugs either way
<urbanape> DONE: Tried to wrangle some info out of Firefox devs about profiles
<urbanape> TODO: One last Bindwood branch that will use timestamps to further reduce the amount of network traffic and work when pulling bookmarks.
<urbanape> BLOCK: None
<dobey> aquarius: a lot of times the summary isn't particularly useful anyway :)
<aquarius> urbanape, are you putting ?since on the URLs?
<aquarius> dobey, good point. :)
<urbanape> aquarius, not that I know of
<aquarius> urbanape, ah, I thought that's what you meant by timestamps :)
<urbanape> I was thinking along the lines of "get boomarks that are newer than <last time I polled>"
<urbanape> until we actually have the changes feed working
<aquarius> _changes does work, doesn't it?
<urbanape> as it stands, we still iterate over all bookmarks.
<urbanape> *shrug*?
<aquarius> it had better do ;)
<urbanape> documentation somewhere?
<aquarius> http://jchrisa.net/drl/_design/sofa/_show/post/Simple-Wins
<aquarius> has some stuff about it
 * aquarius is still unskypeable :(
<aquarius> oops
<dobey> CardinalFang, kenvandine: where exactly /is/ the src pkg branch for desktopcouch?
<kenvandine> i don't know for sure... it is the new fangled source package branch stuff
<kenvandine> lp:ubuntu/desktopcouch
<kenvandine> or something
<kenvandine> as well use under the control tower as desktopcouch/spb
<kenvandine> something like that
<dobey> ah ok
<dobey> kenvandine: i guess you need to propose your branch for merging into lp:~ubuntuone-control-tower/ubuntu/karmic/desktopcouch/spb then, rather than lp:desktopcouch
<dobey> though i've no idea why it is stacked on lp:desktopcouch in the first place
<kenvandine> i guess... i don't really know :)
<kenvandine> well
<kenvandine> i pulled from lp:~ubuntuone-control-tower/ubuntu/karmic/desktopcouch/spb th
<dobey> weird
<kenvandine> and it got me lp:desktopcouch
<kenvandine> and when i proposed it... i put in lp:~ubuntuone-control-tower/ubuntu/karmic/desktopcouch/spb
<dobey> lp:desktopcouch doesn't have a debian/ dir... or any of the revisions in your branch :)
<kenvandine> and LP converted it
<kenvandine> so freaking weird
<dobey> kenvandine: you just typed it, or you also clicked the radio button?
<kenvandine> anyway... statik already handled it
<kenvandine> typed it
<kenvandine> copy/paste
<kenvandine> and hit search
<dobey> ah you probaably had the default radio button selected still
<kenvandine> you can just obsolete that merge proposal
<kenvandine> nope
<dobey> well i rejected it
<kenvandine> i did it twice... cause it confused me
<dobey> weird
<kenvandine> and it kept converting it
<kenvandine> so i assume LP was smarter than me :)
<dobey> that sounds like a pretty serious lp bug
<urbanape> finally tracked down the right guy to get the right answer
<aquarius> nice! and the answer is...?
<dobey> 42
<aquarius> call the undocumented function whichSoddingProfileAmI()
<urbanape> *sigh*, no.
<urbanape> best they can offer me is the profile directory.
<urbanape> which is pretty much guaranteed to be different across different machines, even with the same "name"
<urbanape> iX945de.default
<urbanape> f'rex.
<urbanape> the reasoning is thus: Profile Manager is likely to go away in the future, don't put too much stock in it, and besides, there's always the degenerate case of users who just use a random directory as a profile.
<urbanape> without a name.
<CardinalFang> dobey,  lp:ubuntu/desktopcouch
<dobey> i'm guessing you mean lp:ubuntu/karmic/desktopcouch/trunk (which is what i think it actually is for 'official' ubuntu source package branches, no?)
<dobey> but it looks like we have one separate from that which we maintain
<dobey> otherwise i don't think kenvandine would have bothered with the merge proposal
<aquarius> OK, off to pick up my daughter. Back in a few hours
<joshuahoover> dobey: on the blurry icon, i was thinking of the notification icon...my bad
 * CardinalFang thrashes grub.
<dobey> joshuahoover: no worries. i already fixed the notification icon issue
<urbanape> dobey or CardinalFang or Chipaca: can I get one of you to merge lp:~urbanape/bindwood/complete-sync to lp:bindwood via tarmac?
<dobey> does bindwood have some neat testing thing i need to run?
<urbanape> nopers.
<dobey> urbanape: you need to set the commit message
<urbanape> oh, right
<dobey> crikey
<urbanape> done
<dobey> that's a commit novel
<dobey> not into the whole brevity thing?
<CardinalFang> "el duderino"
<urbanape> I changed it
<urbanape> resubmitting deleted-view
<urbanape> and I'm going to yank the other two until this one lands.
<urbanape> no sense in propagating these big dumb diffs.
<CardinalFang> Wow, booting a degraded MD raid could use some work.
<urbanape> woohoo
<urbanape> Okay, I'm done mucking with this branch now. Anyone who wants to test some new Bindwood behavior, please lemme know.
<benoitc> mmm I'm curious about the failover system used by ubuntuone for couchdb
<benoitc> do uyou use nly relication ?
<Chipaca__> ooohh, we have a failover system?
<benoitc> dunno :)
<benoitc> I supposed ubunone had one
<urbanape> @reviewers
 * BlackFate away
<malapetsasc> hi I need a help to ad my computer in ubuntu one cliend the applet dont work and the client cant conect
<_marx_> malapetsasc: jaunty?
<malapetsasc> I have run all the upgrade for carmic
<_marx_> hum well adding machines has worked for me w/jaunty and karmic but there are sync probs
<malapetsasc> the problemme is that cant ab my computer
<malapetsasc> jast run the client and nothing els
<_marx_> can you find the client version? or i should say do you know how to find the client version
<malapetsasc> no i dont know how
<_marx_> ok, "apt-cache show ubuntuone-client" is one way
<malapetsasc> Package: ubuntuone-client
<malapetsasc> Source: ubuntuone-client
<malapetsasc> Priority: optional
<malapetsasc> Section: net
<malapetsasc> Installed-Size: 460
<malapetsasc> Maintainer: Ubuntu MOTU Developers <ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com>
<malapetsasc> Architecture: all
<malapetsasc> Version: 0.95.0+r213-0ubuntu1~ppa2~jaunty
<malapetsasc> Replaces: nautilus-ubuntuone, ubuntuone-oauth-login, ubuntuone-storagefs
<malapetsasc> Depends: python-ubuntuone-client (= 0.95.0+r213-0ubuntu1~ppa2~jaunty), python-configglue, python-apport
<malapetsasc> Conflicts: nautilus-ubuntuone, ubuntuone-oauth-login, ubuntuone-storagefs
<malapetsasc> Filename: pool/main/u/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-client_0.95.0+r213-0ubuntu1~ppa2~jaunty_all.deb
<malapetsasc> Size: 35944
<malapetsasc> MD5sum: d4001baf9e12801aa07b21d24ae20a5f
<malapetsasc> SHA1: e8f3577dd5c9059ef6bc17526ef6b1339a669270
<malapetsasc> Description: Ubuntu One client
<malapetsasc>  Ubuntu One is a suite of on-line services. This package contains the
<malapetsasc>  synchronization daemon for the Ubuntu One file sharing service.
<_marx_> well too much information, only the version line was needed, you are out of date...
<_marx_> so do an update and dist-upgrade
<_marx_> need the commands?
<malapetsasc> yes if you can
<_marx_> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
 * _marx_ version is now 0.95.1
<_marx_> upgraded moments ago
<malapetsasc> thanks i will try with this
<malapetsasc> sudo apt-get -d
<malapetsasc> dont make  upgrage
<malapetsasc> i try to foung the new version in .deb
<malapetsasc> thanks anyway for your time
<dobey> malapetsasc: do you have an ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/oauth-login.log?
<malapetsasc> gedit ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/oauth-login.log?is empty
<dobey> malapetsasc: get rid of the question mark on the end :)
<_marx_> well apt-get -d doesn't do anything
<_marx_> Version: 0.95.0+r213-0ubuntu1~ppa2~jaunty and that's a jaunty version
<malapetsasc> I have reinstall the pakage ubuntuone-client-gnome_0.95.1-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<malapetsasc> but the same probleme
<dobey> malapetsasc: i need to know what's in your ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/oauth-login.log to be able to tell you anything useful :)
<malapetsasc> 2009-09-18 23:38:19,250:250.381946564 UbuntuOne.OAuthDesktop.main Creating a LoginProcessor
<malapetsasc> 2009-09-18 23:38:19,252:252.716064453 UbuntuOne.OAuthDesktop.main Hooking libnotify
<malapetsasc> 2009-09-18 23:38:19,255:255.583047867 UbuntuOne.OAuthDesktop.main Getting configuration
<malapetsasc> 2009-09-18 23:38:19,269:269.762992859 UbuntuOne.OAuthDesktop.main Login D-Bus service starting up
<malapetsasc> 2009-09-18 23:38:19,270:270.42889595 UbuntuOne.Client.Applet Starting Ubuntu One client version 0.95.1
<malapetsasc> 2009-09-18 23:38:20,144:144.663095474 UbuntuOne.OAuthDesktop.main maybe_login() D-Bus message received with realm='https://ubuntuone.com', consumer_key='ubuntuone'
<malapetsasc> 2009-09-18 23:38:20,144:144.906044006 UbuntuOne.OAuthDesktop.main Initiating OAuth login in LoginProcessor
<malapetsasc> 2009-09-18 23:38:20,145:145.028114319 UbuntuOne.OAuthDesktop.main Obtaining OAuth urls
<malapetsasc> 2009-09-18 23:38:20,145:145.140886307 UbuntuOne.OAuthDesktop.main Fetching config URLs for realm='https://ubuntuone.com'
<malapetsasc> 2009-09-18 23:38:20,145:145.335912704 UbuntuOne.OAuthDesktop.main Realm 'https://ubuntuone.com' is not in config
<malapetsasc> 2009-09-18 23:38:20,145:145.623922348 UbuntuOne.OAuthDesktop.main OAuth URLs are: request='https://ubuntuone.com/oauth/request/', userauth='https://ubuntuone.com/oauth/authorize/', access='https://ubuntuone.com/oauth/access/', secret='hammertime'
<malapetsasc> 2009-09-18 23:38:20,496:496.006965637 UbuntuOne.OAuthDesktop.auth auth.AuthorisationClient created with parameters realm='https://ubuntuone.com', request_token_url='https://ubuntuone.com/oauth/request/', user_authorisation_url='https://ubuntuone.com/oauth/authorize/',access_token_url='https://ubuntuone.com/oauth/access/', consumer_key='ubuntuone', callback_parent='<bound method LoginProcessor.got_token of <ubuntuone.oauthdesktop.main.LoginProcess
<malapetsasc> or instance at 0xa5e354c>>'
<malapetsasc> 2009-09-18 23:38:20,496:496.146917343 UbuntuOne.OAuthDesktop.main Calling auth.client.ensure_access_token in thread
<malapetsasc> 2009-09-18 23:38:20,504:504.049062729 UbuntuOne.OAuthDesktop.auth Trying to fetch the token from the keyring
<malapetsasc> 2009-09-18 23:38:20,537:537.916898727 Ubu
<dobey> eep
<dobey> pastebin.ubuntu.com is your friend :)
<dobey> malapetsasc: please pastebin it
<malapetsasc> I have jast a month with ubuntu and linux
<malapetsasc> then I dont know much from all this
<dobey> malapetsasc: go to http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/ and paste the contents of the file in the text area there, and click "Paste!"
<dobey> malapetsasc: then it should give you a new URL, and you can copy/paste just that url in the channel
<dobey> so you won't flood the channel with the log file info :)
<malapetsasc> ok sorry i dont know that
<malapetsasc> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/273803/
<malapetsasc> is it rightnow??
<dobey> thanks
<dobey> it looks like your browser configuration is wrong
<dobey> i don't know greek though
<dobey> Σφάλμα εμφάνισης  url: Αποτυχία εκτέλεσης θυγατρικής διεργασίας "/home/christos/Επιφάνεια" (No such file or directory)
<dobey> that is your problem :)
<dobey> malapetsasc: you didn't get an error dialog with that?
<joshuahoover> dobey: that's one of the few languages you don't read/speak, right? ;)
<dobey> currently, yes :)
 * _marx_ has long ago forgotten his new testement greek
<malapetsasc> the write  that can found  mh desktop
<dobey> malapetsasc: right
<dobey> malapetsasc: if you run gnome-default-applications-properties what does it say for your "Web Browser" being set to?
<_marx_> dobey: his client version isn't current
<dobey> _marx_: eh?
<dobey> _marx_: looks new enough to me
<dobey> _marx_: the problem is that his browser is defined to be something in his home directory, which doesn't exist
<malapetsasc> ok I have fix it and work
<_marx_> well maybe i'm behind
<malapetsasc> in gnome aplication properties I have put firefox by default browsser
<malapetsasc> now its open the page and workig as well
<_marx_> oofta, no his version is the same I have on jaunty
<_marx_> but not karmic
<malapetsasc> thanks gays
 * _marx_ rolls on the floor
<dobey> sure malapetsasc
<dobey> glad it's working for you :)
<malapetsasc>  dobey you know greek??
<malapetsasc> nice to meet you... have a nice day buy :-))
#ubuntuone 2009-09-19
<samile> is there any way to make the client connect using xubuntu?
<Tallken> ?? help
<Tallken> ok, no bot
<Bookman> I have just installed ubuntu one on my laptop and I don't seem to be able to connect.  It always says connecting but never does.
<Bookman> Ok, no worries.  I'll give dropbox a shot.
<urbanape> Howdy, folks! Newark says hello.
<katakaio> Hey everyone - is this the right place for support-related questions?
<rickspencer3> dobey: all the couchgrid tests are failing because of a 401 error
<rickspencer3> am I supposed to do something to fix these?
<rickspencer3> statik: ^
#ubuntuone 2009-09-20
<jdobrien> sigh! to anyone listening, the web server that handles uploads/downloads via the web is currently down.
<ferrueda> hi
<ferrueda> i need some help for ubuntuone
<ferrueda> i need to clean all files at web interface
<facundobatista_> testfoo
#ubuntuone 2010-09-20
<rockhopper> Hi, how can i add a device in my ubuntu one account?
<rockhopper> I can't find the add this device button on one.ubuntu.com/account page
<rockhopper> anyone?
<AJenbo> rockhopper, is it a phone?
<rockhopper> No, Its a netbook!
<AJenbo> then you add it from the netbook it self
<rockhopper> I already got account on ubuntu, when i login, i can't find the add this compter button
<rockhopper> How to do that?
<AJenbo> Open Ubuntu one on it and login, that all you need to do.
<AJenbo> What version of Ubuntu do you have installed on the netbook?
<rockhopper> UNR 10.04
<rockhopper> I don't have a login link it the ubuntu one app
<AJenbo> System-settings-ubuntu one
<AJenbo> manage account
<rockhopper> when i click manage account, a webpage opens
<AJenbo> yes
<AJenbo> log in to it
<rockhopper> But there's no add this device button in that page
<AJenbo> well you don't need to press a add this button
<rockhopper> Yes, I've logged in
<rockhopper> then?
<AJenbo> Some times the login process can mess up, try rebooting and then optning the U1 client again
<AJenbo> I have had computeres where i had to do it 3 times because it failed the frist time.
<AJenbo> *first
<rockhopper> Oh!
<rockhopper> ok brb I'll try rebooting
<AJenbo> The login process should be a lot better in the next version, it will be released in 20 dayes
<rockhopper> ok thanks AJenbo, i got it workind
<mandel_> morning!
<lubuntu_userrrr> Hi. Why the ubuntu_one developers chose the client to depend on erlang, rather than drop such kind of dependency?
<rye> lubuntu_userrrr, erlang is brought by couchdb which is used by desktopcouch to provide contacts and bookmarks synchronization (when servers are brought up again after the team makes sure that it won't stop a) crashing (fixed), b) working oauth at all times (fixed) c) proper SSL connection (hangs now)
<lubuntu_userrrr> rye: 10z for the answer. Erlang is a powerful choice, but wouldn't creating simpler straight-for-the-job solution a) boost the performance as of memory and cpu usage; b) save spce on the livecd; c) make the ubuntu-one client more portable?
<jan____> lubuntu_userrrr: a) sync is hard, reimplementing is not at all trivial b) erlang is very lightweight, we run it on android phones in CPU/RAM/Disk requirements. c) it is very portable already
<lubuntu_userrrr> rye: I am asking such questions because I am making a research for deploying ubuntu into my company (really-really small company) and ubuntu-one seems useful since there are no privacy and trade secrets involved.
<jan____> lubuntu_userrrr: sounds cool, if you have any questions on the CouchDB-related part, I can help
<duanedesign> morning all
<lubuntu_userrrr> jan____: Since natty goals are going to be decided a few months from would it be a lie if I write that desktopcouch (=>couchdb) solution for backing up system and certain programs' settings (mainly interested in firefox and openoffice) is planned for ubuntu-one in 11.04?
<duanedesign> lubuntu_userrrr: their are apps available now that cah do such things. I have an application Stipple which uses plugins to backup application settings to couchdb
<jan____> lubuntu_userrrr: I can't comment on the plans of Ubuntu itself, I just work on CouchDB
<lubuntu_userrrr> jan____: I think about recommending ubuntu_one as a real alternative for backing up non-priovate and non-trade-secrets like information and cutting down the costs for second backup company.
<duanedesign> lubuntu_userrrr: the plugins are trivial to write. Meaning adding new applications are easy to add
<jan____> lubuntu_userrrr: oh yeah, that sounds like a good idea
<duanedesign> lubuntu_userrrr: https://launchpad.net/stipple <--we willl have a deb for it when couch replication gets going again
<lubuntu_userrrr> duanedesign, jan____ : As far az i have read, ubuntu_one plugins for backup purposes are considered relative easy to write (and relatively cheap :-) ), but the support from a company that has good reputation (like Canonical or the Apache foundation for ex.) is considered a definite plus by the management.
<duanedesign> lubuntu_userrrr: writing plugins for Stipple are easy to do.
<duanedesign> lubuntu_userrrr: not that writing an application to take advantage of Ubuntu One and Couch are hard
<lubuntu_userrrr> duanedesign: I am definitely going to propose "Striple" integration as a good alternative.
<jan____> lubuntu_userrrr: sounds sensible
<duanedesign> lubuntu_userrrr: I know Ubuntu has plans for an addition to maverick called OneConf. At the moment though the only concrete plans are syncing list of installed applications. I think at this UDS they might be discussing further additions
<lubuntu_userrrr> duanedesign, jan____ : What is your opinion - are there any possible benefits from ubuntu_one besides the backing up of contacts, documents, system and programs' settings?
<kklimonda> it doesn't brew coffee if that's what you are asking :/
<kklimonda> good morning
<duanedesign> lubuntu_userrrr: the integration with the Ubuntu desktop, I think, is a big plus U1 has that other soltions dont.
<lubuntu_userrrr> :-D
<jan____> yeah, I really wish it'd brew coffee
<duanedesign> +1
<kklimonda> duanedesign:any idea who is responsible for the OneConf?
<duanedesign> yes
<lubuntu_userrrr> If U1 brew coffee and made cakes, I would have married her :-D
<kklimonda> lol
<duanedesign> kklimonda: [d]idrocks is who I have been corresponding with on that project
<kklimonda> ok, I'll ping him when i have time. thanks.
<lubuntu_userrrr> duanedesign: jan____ : 10x for the answers.
<j0nr> hi all. I am displaying some info from a mysql db by querying and echo'ing it into some html. What I intend to do, server side, is use html2fpdf to convert he html page into a downloadable pdf. The way I thought I could tackle this is by wget'ing the html page to get the html code. My problem is that I have a password protection on the pages, so unless I have logged in I just wget the 'you need to log in page'
<duanedesign> hello j0nr
<j0nr> hello duanedesign
<duanedesign> their are --user and --password options for wget
<duanedesign> j0nr: so maybe something like: wget --http-user=vivek --http-password=Secrete http://website.com
<j0nr> duanedesign: hmm ill try
<rye> j0nr, that will work only if it is HTTP authorization, if you have some session-based auth then you will need to look at the cookie you've got (e.g. by using firebug) and then supply it as --header "Cookie:  ..." value
<j0nr> rye: that is what I have, a session based simple php script
<j0nr> amlooking at just creating a temp file of the output of the php function, so it generates html for the browser and writes it to file, which I can then process
<j0nr> I seem to be going wrong somewhere with my HEREDOC syntax: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/264855/
<j0nr> oh bugger...I'm sorry I've been posting in the wrong channel!
 * popey thought this
<popey> :)
<rye> j0nr, :)
<j0nr> :)
 * rye has just read the original question
<duanedesign> off for a bit, everyone have a great afternoon
<j0nr> I bought some music in the ubuntuone music store. it is in my rythymbox library, but where is it on my hard drive? Its not in my ubuntuone folder
<kklimonda> j0nr: $HOME/.ubuntuone afair
<j0nr> why .ubuntuone not just ubuntuone
<duffydack> thats one feature I can live without..it should be in your designated music folder, complete with artist/album name from id tags,
<duffydack> but thats just me.
<kklimonda> duffydack: it's impossible to do that right now
<duffydack> thats fair enough.. just wish it wasnt so .hidden though.
<kklimonda> what I'd like to be able to do is edit music metadata without U1 deciding I have removed file. Or maybe it's rename?
<rye> duffydack, basically it is UDF and since all UDF have to be at the same place everywhere to be synced without hacks it was created as a hidden folder to let you disable that UDF if you don't need that on some of your machines
#ubuntuone 2010-09-21
<j0nr> why isn't bought music just put in a 'Music' folder within the Ubuntuone folder?
<j0nr> Why does it have to be hidden and unobvious?
<duanedesign> morning all
<duffydack> moin
<duffydack> oo, my old u1 account that was hosed suddenly works ok now..
<duanedesign> a user cannot add computer. Gets this from xdg-open. http://paste.rtg.in.ua/94155ea0a2ce83f87c2124e446455626/
<rye> aquarius, are you using unity? If yes, are you able to open new tab in case there are more than one profile defined for gnome-terminal?
<aquarius> rye, yes, I am. Let me check (I don't use gnome-terminal)
<aquarius> rye, ctrl-shift-t opens a new tab fine. the menu item doesn't work, though
<rye> aquarius, that's what I've faced :-/
<duanedesign> hello mr rye
<rye> duanedesign, mr rye says hello
<duanedesign> rye: i was working on some bugs and just had one that I was stuck on. Wasn't sure the next step...
<duanedesign> bug 607538 this is what returns from xdg-open http://paste.rtg.in.ua/94155ea0a2ce83f87c2124e446455626/
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 607538 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "Like bug 504978 but different sympton at end (affects: 1) (heat: 61)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/607538
<rye> for maverick only Tomboy notes and ubuntuone-preferences will be able to support proxy, all other components are not ready :(
<duanedesign> ahh, thank you for the update
<duanedesign> i couldnt find any recent bugs on xdg-open. other than gvfs not being installed on non gnome desktops. But i do not think that fits this bug
<rye> duanedesign, you used my testing pastebin :) When I was giving a talk here about couchdb and such kind of example the people turned out to be unaware about pastebins completely so mine one was like o_O
<rye> duanedesign, operation not supported by gnome-open? That is extremely wrong
<duanedesign> bug 617842 but not much here
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 617842 in xdg-utils (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Error showing url: Operation not supported (affects: 1) (heat: 100)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/617842
<rye> duanedesign, asked for strace of that since it looks weird
<duanedesign> thanks rye
<bac> hey beuno, you know anything about bindwood?
<beuno> bac, not as much as urbanape
<beuno> but a little bit
<bac> beuno: so i recently installed it and now i get this when running LP windmill tests:  http://people.canonical.com/~bac/Screenshot-Authentication%20Required.png
<bac> beuno, urbanape: seem related?  anyway to make it stop?
<urbanape> I don't know why that'd be related.
<urbanape> None of that seems bindwood-ish.
<bac> urbanape: ok.  i found this bug and thought they might be related, since this just started happening:  https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~cmiller/desktopcouch/couchdb-breaks-basic-auth/+merge/29821
<bac> urbanape: but i am grasping at straws a bit
<urbanape> I understand.
<urbanape> There was a point in Bindwood development when we were getting hit with lots of Basic Auth challenges.
<urbanape> but I thought we were past that long ago.
<bac> i'll disable it before i run another test suite
<mkarnicki> hi guys :) after tiresome 8,5 hours on slow, Polish train, I'm back in Warsaw.
<mkarnicki> beuno: I read your Launchpad related paper on the train. quite interesting :)
<mkarnicki> beuno: that must have been a crazy ride, I'm glad all went well and launchpad is all good and getting better :)
<kklimonda> mkarnicki: so, for how long are you staying in Warsaw?
<beuno> mkarnicki, it was an interesting ride  :)
<mkarnicki> hello kklimonda :) my academic year starts on in 9 days, so apart from Christmas, I'll be here about next 9 months
<mkarnicki> kklimonda: hopefully contributing much to open source ^ ^ that's one of my plans for this year
<mkarnicki> beuno: :)
<kklimonda> mkarnicki: ah, we should meet then at some point.
<mkarnicki> kklimonda: wow, you'll be around??
<kklimonda> it's good to meet with other people working on Ubuntu or so I've heard
<kklimonda> mkarnicki: I do live in Warsaw after all
<mkarnicki> what xD are you kidding me hahahah
<mkarnicki> kklimonda: that's so awesome
<mkarnicki> kklimonda: tell me you're a Pole and I'll laugh out even louder!
<mkarnicki> =)
 * mkarnicki in a positive sense, naturally!
<mkarnicki> kklimonda: how come I didn't know that before :) ? I'm so surprized!
<kklimonda> mkarnicki: no idea
<kklimonda> well, I don't really shout that loud and you are not on #ubuntu-pl ;)
<mkarnicki> kklimonda: so, what's your nationality then ^ ^! suprize me!
<mkarnicki> hahahaha
<mkarnicki> indeed I'm not
<kklimonda> mkarnicki: I'm a 100% Pole, just like you
<mkarnicki> that's so awesome, we should definitely meet!
 * mkarnicki can't stop laughing
<dobey> heh
 * mkarnicki & kklimonda plan a meetup for friday
#ubuntuone 2010-09-22
<kklimonda> didrocks: what is the status of OneConf? I'd love to see a synchronization of empathy logs (because I never remember to backup them myself) and I could even write something myself, if I even finish breaking^Hextending couchdb-glib ;)
<kklimonda> ever*
<didrocks> kklimonda: oneconf is in universe and working, but desktopcouch synchronisation isn't… so the main inclusion was stuck because of that
<didrocks> kklimonda: normally, when desktopcouch synchronisation will be fixed, there is no change needed to oneconf to start appearing to people USC if they install it
<kklimonda> right, everything seems to be broken because of that :)
 * kklimonda still can't access his contacts :/
<kklimonda> didrocks: and what about message syncing? I have seen that rye has done some work, has he published it somewhere?
<didrocks> kklimonda: not sure about that, look at the stipple project
<rye> kklimonda, not really published in a usable form, since i was unable to find the proper way to search through the conversations
<kklimonda> rye: ach, the only "good" idea would be to download all thousand or so of messages and use same function that is used in xml log store :/
<rye> kklimonda, yes, or create a temporary vew which would literally 'grep' through the messages but that would take quite a few time
<rye> and telepathy project now has a dedicated observer for logging
<rye> tp-logger
<kklimonda> rye: it would take too much time and resources..
<kklimonda> rye: the best way to do it would be to, at last, get tracker working
<rye> kklimonda, the other thing is that I don't feel like it is a right way to put every message into its own document, too much overhead for a simple ":)"
<kklimonda> but it would require much more work
<kklimonda> rye: but on the other hand it simplify the replication
<kklimonda> rye: how much overhead is it really?
<rye> kklimonda, http://blog.rtg.in.ua/2009/12/telepathy-logging-to-couchdb.html
<kklimonda> rye: It's hard to say without real data - what is the average length of message etc.?
 * rye goes to count characters
<kklimonda> rye: meh, last time I've checked my logs it was an average of 40 to 50 characters (I don't really remember anymore)
<kklimonda> rye: but then it may be completely dependant on users' habits
<kklimonda> rye: you could probably store "logical" pieces of conversations in their own documents - but how to decide where does one conversation end and another start?
<rye> kklimonda, for those who use IM as an alternative to E-Mail it may be more, but for simple "-> Hi; <- Hello; -> Are you in $someplace; <- Yes; -> See you there" it will create rather big json object, and we don't really modify these documents ever
<kklimonda> rye: also the current xml log format also has overhead so the real question is "how much overhead is couchdb going to have"
<rye> much like gwibber messages
<kklimonda> rye: but every time you append new message you have to pull it out, parse it, append new line of text and the put it in (probably deal with conflict)
<kklimonda> rye: It's not that uncommon to jump between your desktop IM and the one on your phone (mostly because jabber sucks at deciding which resource is active)
<kklimonda> append new message to the document with conversation
<rye> kklimonda, just checked gwibber - search triggers api call to the servers, why do we keep thousands of twits in couchdb?
<kklimonda> rye: I *think* the couchdb backend has been disabled because it didn't work for gwibber.
<kklimonda> rye: kenvandine has said there were performance issues
<rye> kklimonda, checking.....
<kklimonda> rye: afair because gwibber were talking to couchdb synchronously so that wouldn't be such an issue for tp-logger which works in background anyway
<rye> kklimonda, hm
<kklimonda> also gwibber has like 10 different views, it probably takes a lot of time to update them ;)
<kklimonda> you could probably do tp-logger backend using a single view, maybe two..
<rye> kklimonda, true. Well, for telepathy storing of the message is ok (sans overhead) but i am mostly concerned about how to present the log to the user; time-based conversation split do not look good, and search will be slow
<kklimonda> rye: do you know how slow?
<kklimonda> rye: I don't think xml backend is that much faster
<kklimonda> unless that's what the sqlite one is for :)
<rye> kklimonda, no idea, since i left it thinking about how I would re-do that when I know more about python, telepathy and couchdb; well, i know more now but i still has not come up with an idea
<kklimonda> rye: we could use C, it's faster ;)
<kklimonda> (also I'm not sure you can write tp-logger stores in anything but C)
<kklimonda> rye: btw, do you have idea what attachments are being compressed by couchdb? or do I have to explicitly set it somewhere?
<rye> kklimonda, i foudn this http://wiki.apache.org/couchdb/HTTP_Document_API#Compression_of_Attachments while reading about the attachments but haven't tested this yet
<kklimonda> rye: ach, I haven't read the last sentence. Now it makes sense
<kklimonda> by default those are compressed: text/*, application/javascript, application/json, application/xml
<kklimonda> which suits me just fine
<kklimonda> rodrigo_: hey, do you have a moment?
<rodrigo_> hi kklimonda
<kklimonda> rodrigo_: have you thought about putting and getting attachments to/from couchdb? I'm talking about couchdb-glib..
<rodrigo_> kklimonda, yes, I started some kind of API, but it's unfinished
<rodrigo_> see couchdb_document_foreach_attachment
<kklimonda> rodrigo_: right, I've seen this one :)
<kklimonda> rodrigo_: what about putting attachments into database? Should API make a distinction for standalone attachments and inline ones? CouchDB documentation mentions that using standalone attachments is more efficient but that would probably put one function in couchdb_document and another in couchdb_database..
<kklimonda> or two different functions in couchdb_document namespace..
<rodrigo_> kklimonda, from the API point of view, they are the same, so I was thinking to always default to standalone, seem to be more efficient
<kklimonda> rodrigo_: I guess the only problem with standalone is that you can't add attachment as a part of document creation.
<rodrigo_> yeah, but the storage is more efficient
<rodrigo_> you need a 2nd call to get the attachment though
<kklimonda> so you would have to call couchdb_database_put_document () and then couchdb_document_add_attachment (or something like that)
<rodrigo_> but I think it is more efficient
<rodrigo_> what I don't remember very well is if you need to update the _attachments field in the doc when you add an attachment or if that is updated automatically
<kklimonda> yeah, but it's not consistent - you get a function that, instead of "lazy evaluation", immediately sends data to database.
<kklimonda> rodrigo_: it is updated automatically
<rodrigo_> ok
<rodrigo_> kklimonda, I guess we could have a couchdb_document_add_attachment, keep that in memory and when couchdb_database_put_document is called, do 2 calls, one for PUTing the doc and another for the attachment
<rodrigo_> although if the attachment fails, we'd get in a weird situation
<rodrigo_> kklimonda, btw, I'll branch today couchdb-glib, but after seeing your mail about CouchdbResponse/Request, you don't want your branch to be merged yet, right?
<kklimonda> rodrigo_: other option would be to create couchdb_database_add_attachment_to_document (and burn in hell for an ugly name)
<rodrigo_> put_attachment might work
<kklimonda> rodrigo_: yeah, it doesn't make sense to merge it when I have to rewrite it anyway.
<rodrigo_> although I'd prefer to do it on the Document object
<kklimonda> yeah, it does belong to Document after all
<rodrigo_> kklimonda, ok, I'll look at your drafts later
<duanedesign> morning all
<rye> duanedesign, morning, bug #498019 is being actively hugged now :)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 498019 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Nautilus crashes when anything Ubuntu One-related is clicked in the menu (affects: 11) (dups: 4) (heat: 54)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/498019
<rodrigo_> hi duanedesign
<rye> rodrigo_, synchronize this folder menu item does not appear to work
<rodrigo_> rye, hmm, it does for me, let me retry
<rye> rodrigo_, i.e. not via the checkbox but via the menu
<rodrigo_> yeah
<rodrigo_> it jsut worked again
<rodrigo_> rye, is sd connected?
<rye> rodrigo_, wait, i have CreateUDF stuck in metadata
<rye> rodrigo_, it's ok :)
<rodrigo_> ah
<rodrigo_> the menu item doesn't get refreshed though, I jsut saw
<rye> rodrigo_, hmmm i think i found something else actually
<rodrigo_> what?
<rye> 2010-09-22 14:29:20,409 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.DBus - DEBUG - Folders.create: dbus.String(u'/home/rtg/Desktop')
<rye> 2010-09-22 14:29:20,409 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.VM - DEBUG - create udf: '/home/rtg/Desktop'
<rye> 2010-09-22 14:29:20,413 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.VM - WARNING - Duplicated create_udf request for path (ingoring it!): '~'
<rye> facundobatista, hola! - what does that mean ^ ?
<rodrigo_> hmm, you called it twice?
<facundobatista> rye, hola!
<duanedesign> rye: ahh, i saw a couple of those yesterday.
<rye> duanedesign, hm, it works after restart
<facundobatista> rye, it says that you tried to create a duplicated UDF in "~"
<facundobatista> (it doesn't log the UDF folder name in that line, only where it would be created)
<facundobatista> rye, I just added an UDF and didn't get that warning
<rye> facundobatista, i believe i was rather quick in testing that - udf failed to be created but i clicked once more and more and more
<facundobatista> oh, ok
<rye> dbus appmenu: http://ubuntuone.com/p/H5X/
<rye> i found a bug in appmenu but i have no idea how i triggered it :)
<rye> rodrigo_, so, after testing your branch i have to say that I could not have triggered the crashes
<rye> rodrigo_, but I wonder whether e.g. context_menu_new should be prefixed by ubuntuone_nautilus in order not to cause any namespace collisions
<rodrigo_> rye, what namespace collisions?
<rodrigo_> rye, that's why I don't use a prefix, public functions usually have a prefix, but as you can see, we use location_widget, share_dialog, etc
<rodrigo_> there shouldn't be no namespace collisions with any public function in any of the libs we link to
<rye> rodrigo_, well, true
#ubuntuone 2010-09-23
<duanedesign> morning #ubuntuone
<duanedesign> rye: hello
<duanedesign> i have two bugs similar to bug 643710
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 643710 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-one not connected (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/643710
<duanedesign> if you get a chance could you take a look..../me off to get breakfast, will be back in 30 minutes :)
<heikki123> hi, i have a problem: i can't "log in" to ubuntu one... it opens the web page and i can login, but the ubuntu one -settings program says "not connected"
<duanedesign> hello heikki123
<heikki123> i have read this already https://one.ubuntu.com/support/installation/
<duanedesign> heikki123: what version of ubuntu are you on?
<heikki123> 10.04
<duanedesign> heikki123: ok
<duanedesign> heikki123: can you open a Terminal and run: u1sdtool -s
<heikki123> State: READY connection: Not User With Network
<duanedesign> heikki123: can you run:  u1sdtool -c
<duanedesign> give it about 15seconds and run  u1sdtool -s  again
<heikki123> same text
<duanedesign> ok
<heikki123> ready to connect, but not user with network
<heikki123> btw... i can't find a link "add this computer"
<duanedesign> ahh, ok
<duanedesign> heikki123: close the Ubuntu One Preferences (if open)
<duanedesign> heikki123: and run this command in the terminal
<duanedesign>  u1sdtool -q; killall ubuntuone-login; u1sdtool -c
<heikki123> ok, then :)
<duanedesign> that should open the browser and put you at step 2 of the process
<heikki123> okay great
<duanedesign> Some users have reported problems with finding the "Add Your Computer" button in Lucid
<duanedesign> that workaround should fix you up. If not let me know. :)
<heikki123> works, thanks
<duanedesign> ok great \o/
<heikki123> :)
<popey> hullo jacobw ! :D
<popey> not sure if anyone is about right now
<jacobw> heh, ok, i'll ask anyway just in case ;)
<jacobw> i've got a problem with evolution and ubuntu one, http://tinyurl.com/39r6mcf
<jacobw> this has come about, i think, because i've followed http://tinyurl.com/332xuh7 to solve another problem, and deleted two CouchDB related keys in Seahorse for good measure
<JamesTait-HTC> Hello people.
<jacobw> hello
<JamesTait-HTC> Quiet in here. I was expecting a little more chatter.
<jacobw> well, i'm looking for a solution to problem, i'd be very grateful if you could have a look at my screen shot of the issue
<jacobw> http://tinyurl.com/39r6mcf, after i followed http://tinyurl.com/332xuh7, but also deleted two CouchDB keys in Seahorse
<JamesTait-HTC> I may not be able right now, since I'm connected using my phone on a train.
 * JamesTait-HTC tries to take a look.
<jacobw> ah, sorry, thanks for taking an interest though
<JamesTait-HTC> The screenshot is from Evolution?
<jacobw> yeah
<jacobw> appears when i switch to the contacts module
#ubuntuone 2010-09-24
<yvonne> i'm a new user and i'm trying to add a machine to my account.  I'm getting: Unable to connect.  Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at localhost:51425.  honk
<yvonne> does that error message make sense to you?  is something down on UbuntuOne causing that? beuno, duanedesign, anyone?
<yvonne> honk
<yvonne> honk
<duanedesign> yvonne: hello
<yvonne> hello duanedesign
<yvonne> does that error message make sense to you duanedesign
<yvonne> ?
<yvonne> duanedesign: the Ubuntu One web site says:
<yvonne> Computers on your account
<yvonne> You haven't added any computers or devices to your Ubuntu One account. To get started please visit the installation details.
<yvonne> duanedesign: okay i got it fixed.  my bf drew found https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/FAQ#Account and that fixed it.
<yvonne> duanedesign: ty
<duanedesign> yvonne: which was your issue
<duanedesign> yvonne: so running u1sdtool -q; killall ubuntuone-login; u1sdtool -c
<duanedesign> fixed it?
<duanedesign> morning rye
<rye> duanedesign, morning!
<duanedesign> hmm. on a fresh install of Ubuntu should the Ubuntu One folder show up in the places menu
<duanedesign> well i guess that would only happen if the user has activated the service...
<rye> duanedesign, there is no code for that now, it was in the applet
<duanedesign> also bug 646459 has a good pooint about the Launchpad page description being out of date
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 646459 in ubuntuone-client "project description is out dated (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/646459
<Wage> Does anyone know the filename for the "Ubuntu One" folder in the places menu so that I can theme it?
<duanedesign> hello Wage
<Wage> hi
<Wage> Does anyone know the filename for the "Ubuntu One" folder in the places menu so that I can theme it?
<rye> Wage, i believe there is nothing else except the name, "Ubuntu One"
<Wage> i have all my folder icons customized, except i'm getting the ugly orange one for that
<Wage> but it looks fine in nautilus
<rye> Wage, could you please provide the screenshot? I am having difficulties understanding how other icons are themed differently
<Wage> http://cache.hostmyjpg.com/9bd9845902_screenshot1.jpg
<rye> Wage, what happens when you scale down the icons in nautilus e.g. "Ctrl -" - do all icons remain themed?
<Wage> yeah
<Wage> I'm basically just trying to figure out what file name i use to change the icon
<Wage> or where it's getting the icon from
<rye> Wage, could you  please drag some other icon to bookmark area of nautilus - it should be shown in Places the same way Ubuntu One folder is shown
<Wage> yeah, it did... I was able to figure out how to theme them but is there a way just to theme the ubuntu one folder.
<Wage> For example, I added an icon for folder-download.png to my theme for the downloads folder... is there one for ubuntu one?
<Wage> I tried folder-ubuntuone.png and some other things but it didn't work.
<AlanBell> I am failing to add a maverick machine to U1 at the moment
<AlanBell> it is fully updated, but does not seem to be creating the machine account, so I get auth failed
<duanedesign> AlanBell: hello
<AlanBell> hi duanedesign
<duanedesign> AlanBell: can you run this command: u1sdtool -q; killall ubuntu-sso-login; u1sdtool -c
<duanedesign> AlanBell: if that does not trigger the 'add computer' process their might be an Ubuntu One token in System > Preferences > Password and Encryption Keys that is keeping the process from starting
<AlanBell> I deleted the key
<AlanBell> ok, that did kick off the add computer process
<AlanBell> auth failed again
<AlanBell> u1sdtool -s tells me State: AUTH_FAILED
<duanedesign> AlanBell: can you try u1sdtool -q; u1sdtool -c
<duanedesign> it'll take about 5-10 seconds to find out if we get AUTH_FAILED again
<AlanBell> http://paste.ubuntu.com/499817/
<AlanBell> no sign of any machine being added to https://one.ubuntu.com/account/machines/
<duanedesign> AlanBell: ok can you paste the contents of  ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/oauth-login.log
<duanedesign> honk
<AlanBell> no such file
<duanedesign> hmm
<AlanBell> syncdaemon.log contains stuff like 2010-09-24 17:26:51,954 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.ActionQueue - INFO - The request 'oauth_authenticate' failed with the error: AUTHENTICATION_FAILED and was handled with the event: SYS_AUTH_ERROR
<duanedesign> AlanBell: can you check  ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.ActionQueue - INFO - The request 'oauth_authenticate' failed with  the error: AUTHENTICATION_FAILED and was handled with the event: SYS_AUTH_ERROR
<duanedesign> oops
<duanedesign> https://one.ubuntu.com/account/machines/
<duanedesign> can you see if your machine is listed there^
<AlanBell> nope
<AlanBell> there are 10 machines listed, but not this one
<duanedesign> AlanBell: what version do you get from  apt-cache policy ubuntu-sso-client
<AlanBell> Installed: 1.0.2-0ubuntu1
<duanedesign> rye: ping
<duanedesign> AlanBell: did you by any chance have more than one Ubuntu One Token in Password and Encryption Keys?
<AlanBell> nope
<AlanBell> I have been trying this for a while, from when it was actually broken
<AlanBell> trying again now as it should be fix released
<duanedesign> AlanBell: Did you find that it is creating the token in Password and Encryption Keys?
<AlanBell> yes
<duanedesign> its just not getting added to the servers...
<AlanBell> yup
<duanedesign> dobey: ping
<duanedesign> AlanBell: does closing the Preferences window and then deleting the token, then reopening the preferences trigger the 'add computer' process.
<AlanBell> hmm, it doesn't reopen
<dobey> duanedesign: hi
<duanedesign> the preferences window or the 'add computer' window?
<duanedesign> hey there dobey
<AlanBell> the preferences window doesn't reopen, just trying from terminal now
<duanedesign> dobey: i am trying to help alan
<AlanBell> ERROR:dbus.proxies:Introspect error on com.ubuntuone.Preferences:/: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<duanedesign> dobey: alans computer is exhibiting all the signs from the Maverick Auth bug. The token is appearing on his computer but not the server
<duanedesign> and he is fuly up to date
<dobey> duanedesign: i don't really know anything about it. i think you'd do better to ask nessita what's going on. she did most of the auth rework in maverick
<nessita> duanedesign: I'm not fully following this, but there is a bug (fixed not released yet) where you can't remove the token of the computer you're in
<nessita> duanedesign: have you tried having no token locally (removing from seahorse) and retrying?
<AlanBell> yup, done that nessita
<duanedesign> nessita: yes. We were just trying again.
<nessita> AlanBell: : if so, please attach sso log located at ~/.cache/sso
<duanedesign> ohhh thats the name of it :P
<nessita> :-)
<nessita> AlanBell: pastebin it and I'll look at it
<AlanBell> http://pastebin.com/t1UAmDsv
 * AlanBell sees python stack traces
<AlanBell> HTTPError: HTTP Error 500: INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
<duanedesign> AlanBell: are still getting a dbus error trying to launch ubuntuone-preferences?
<jimlovell777> On a plain install of Lucid Ubuntu One won't sync any of my files. Any suggestions as far as trouble shooting? My login was successful, my computer is on the list of allowed devices and I have an internet connection.
<duanedesign> jimlovell777: what do you get when you run this command in a tterminal:  u1sdtool -s
<jimlovell777> duanedesign: No apperant activity. No output and files still aren't synced.
<duanedesign> jimlovell777: it did not return anything? or an error?
<AlanBell> duanedesign: yes, still the dbus error
<jimlovell777> duanedesign: In my terminal there is no output and the command has yet to finish executing.
<duanedesign> AlanBell: killall ubuntuone-preferences; u1sdtool -q
<nessita> AlanBell: our server is returning a 500, so the token is not being stored
<nessita> duanedesign: ^
<duanedesign> AlanBell: should allow you to open the preferences
<duanedesign> jimlovell777: can you run - u1sdtool -q; u1sdtool -c
<nessita> duanedesign, AlanBell: let me debug this in the server side, with alecu
<jimlovell777> Says the ubuntuone stopped and now the command appears to be hung.
<nessita> alecu: pinging the U1 server is giving a 500 :-/
<alecu> nessita, edge or prod?
<nessita> alecu: http://pastebin.com/t1UAmDsv
<AlanBell> duanedesign: yes, killing the service allowed me to open preferences, and go through the connect dialog again
<nessita> alecu: I'd say prod, see line 1025
<duanedesign> jimlovell777: ok. can you try this one please.   u1sdtool -q; killall ubuntuone-login; u1sdtool -c
<jimlovell777> duanedesign: Here's what I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/499854/
<nessita> AlanBell: you'll not be able to log in until we debug the server side
<AlanBell> sure, thanks nessita
<duanedesign> jimlovell777: ok. can you pastebin the contents of ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<duanedesign> !paste
<ubot4> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jimlovell777> duanedesign: http://paste.ubuntu.com/499857/
<nessita> alecu: any veredict?
<alecu> nessita, I'm syncing the logs
<nessita> alecu: ack, thanks
<alecu> btw: can you test this bug? it should be fixed in edge: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers/+bug/645181
<ubot4> alecu: Error: Bug #645181 is private.
<alecu> sorry ubot4
<duanedesign> jimlovell777: can you run this command:  cat ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/metadata_version
<jimlovell777> duanedesign: Zero byte file. There was no output, went to manually check the file and it's empty.
<duanedesign> jimlovell777: ok
<duanedesign> jimlovell777: can you quit the syncdaemon with u1sdtool -q
<duanedesign> probablly never started :P
<jimlovell777> duanedesign: Says it stopped.
<duanedesign> jimlovell777: then  rm ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/metadata_version
<duanedesign> jimlovell777: this will be recreated when we start the syncdaemon
<duanedesign> jimlovell777: that file should have a number in it...
<duanedesign> jimlovell777: so after you delete the file try the command - u1sdtool -c
<jimlovell777> duanedesign: File now says 4
<jimlovell777> duanedesign: My file just synced.
<duanedesign> jimlovell777: ok great \o/
<duanedesign> jimlovell777: not sure why that happened... Will make a note and if it comes up again we will know we have a bug of some sorts
<jimlovell777> duanedesign: If it helps since I isntalled this copy of Lucid UbuntuOne never worked. Stopped everything, deleted the metadata_version file and restarted ubuntuone. Now it works.
<duanedesign> jimlovell777: was it an upgrade or a fresh install?
<jimlovell777> duanedesign: Fresh install of Lucid Desktop Live CD 64-bit downloaded from Ubuntu using the torrent method.
<duanedesign> jimlovell777: huh. well glad we got it syncing
<jimlovell777> duanedesign: Me too. :) thanks.
<duanedesign> np :)
<jimlovell777> duanedesign: New question... sorry. I setup iPhone contact syncing and that has always worked. Is it possible to edit the contacts stored on UbuntuOne or is it an up/down sync, nothing more?
<nessita> alecu: did you ask me about the bug?
<nessita> alecu: did the log sync?
<nessita> alecu: bug fixed on edge
<duanedesign> jimlovell777: hello, sorry got distracted :P
<duanedesign> jimlovell777: ok the mobile sync is working right now. Meaning you can sync between the phone and the cloud.
<duanedesign> jimlovell777: the Contact sync is not working. Meaning you can not (currently) sync Contacts between your computer and the cloud
<duanedesign> jimlovell777: so you can edit the contacts at https://one.ubuntu.com/contacts/
<duanedesign> jimlovell777: but those edits will not show up on your desktop until Contact sync is turned back on
<duanedesign> jimlovell777: but contacts edited on the website will show up on the phone.
<duanedesign> jimlovell777: once contact sync is fixed you will be able to edit the contacts in Evolution and sync that to the cloud and your phone
<jimlovell777> duanedesign: Ok great. Thanks. :)
<beuno> duanedesign, btw, we've solved the replication issues
<beuno> it will requires crazy things like backporting erlang
<beuno> but we've got it working
<duanedesign> beuno: thats great news
<beuno> so once we sort out all the paperwork for upgrading the packages, we will open it up again
<yvonne_> duanedesign: yes, tha's what fixed it
<yvonne_> duanedesign: that command you shoewd earlier
<duanedesign> yvonne_: thanks for getting back to me :)
<duanedesign> yvonne_: that helps for when someone else comes in with that issue
<nessita> AlanBell: can you confirm versions of ubuntu-sso-client and ubuntuone-client?
<SEJeff_work> Hi! I'm a a contributor / wannabe developer of the snowy project
<SEJeff_work> We implement the same API as U1 note sync
<AlanBell> ubuntu-sso-client Installed: 1.0.2-0ubuntu1
<AlanBell> ubuntuone-client Installed: 1.4.2-0ubuntu1 nessita
<SEJeff_work> I'm interested if anyone has heard anything about potentially open sourcing the note editing feature of U1 for us to share with you
<SEJeff_work> Reference email from rodrigo__ : http://mail.gnome.org/archives/snowy-list/2010-September/msg00000.html
<rodrigo__> SEJeff_work, yes, I talked with Sandy about it
<SEJeff_work> We've got a snowy hackfest (at the gnome boston summit) coming up in November and would like to either reuse what you guys have done such a great job on already, or implement our own
<nessita> AlanBell: that is about right. Can you please rename the sso login file and kill every ubuntu-sso-login process?
<SEJeff_work> rodrigo__, Ah ok. I take it thats a no?
<rodrigo__> SEJeff_work, a bit busy now on a meeting, so if you can ping me later or tomorrow
<SEJeff_work> rodrigo__, Thanks
<rodrigo__> SEJeff_work, oh no, it's a big YES :D
<SEJeff_work> tomorrow it is
<SEJeff_work> Oh sweet! We'll have to make sure Canonical gets some hugs for this
<SEJeff_work> rodrigo__, Until tomorrow!
<rodrigo__> SEJeff_work, ok
<AlanBell> nessita: what sso login file do you mean?
<nessita> AlanBell: ~/.cache/sso/oauth-login.log
<nessita> AlanBell: rename so the new process use a fresh new file, to ease the analuysis
<nessita> analysis*
<AlanBell> ah, gotcha
<AlanBell> ok, so connect again?
<AlanBell> u1sdtool -c or through the preferences window?
<AlanBell> I deleted the key in seahorse again
<nessita> AlanBell: u1sdtool -q; u1sdtool -c
<nessita> AlanBell: use my nickname to call my attention, please, since I'm in a meeting and tend to forget to read here
<AlanBell> http://paste.ubuntu.com/499903/ nessita
<nessita> AlanBell: looking
<alecu> nessita, perhaps we can have AlanBell point his client to the edge server, and catch the server logs from edge
<nessita> alecu: yes I was about to set that command for him :-)
<nessita> AlanBell: let's try using another server where we can see the logs: please run (one second, building the command):
<nessita> AlanBell: in a terminal, run
<nessita> killall ubuntu-sso-login; DEBUG=True USSOC_PING_URL=https://edge.one.ubuntu.com/oauth/sso-finished-so-get-tokens/ /usr/bin/python /usr/lib/ubuntu-sso-client/ubuntu-sso-login
<AlanBell> hmm, doing that, it isn't popping up the login window
<alecu> AlanBell, try u1sdtool -q; u1sdtool -c
<nessita> AlanBell: did you removed the token in seahorse?
<nessita> remove*
<alecu> but erase the token from seahorse first
<alecu> that
<AlanBell> nessita: yeah, I did
<AlanBell> I will do the -q thing again
<nessita> AlanBell: ack
<AlanBell> right, done u1sdtool -q
<AlanBell> now doing the edge ping
<AlanBell> there is no key in the keyring
<AlanBell> no popup
<AlanBell> http://paste.ubuntu.com/499914/
<AlanBell> http://paste.ubuntu.com/499915/ <- oauth-login.log
<AlanBell> u1sdtool -c pops up the connect/create account window
<AlanBell> but same fail :(
<alecu> AlanBell, ok, I'll try looking at the edge logs
<nessita> AlanBell: you confused me a little :-)
<AlanBell> oh?
<nessita> AlanBell: when running the command I pasted you should get tons of output in the console
<alecu> AlanBell, the 500 error is from 20:13 your time
<nessita> can you please paste that instead of the log? because HTTPError: HTTP Error 500: INTERNAL SERVER ERROR  is from 20 minutes ago
<nessita> AlanBell: what's u1sdtool -s say?
<alecu> AlanBell, can you try u1sdtool -q; close seahorse and open it again and erase the u1 token; u1sdtool -c
<AlanBell> there was basically no output from your command nessita
<nessita> AlanBell: sorry but that can't be true! :-)
<AlanBell> Starting Ubuntu SSO login manager for bus 'com.ubuntu.sso'. followed by nothing at all
<nessita> AlanBell: ok, so syncdaemon is not querying sso
<nessita> AlanBell: let's do all this:
<nessita> * CTRL-C in the terminal running sso
<nessita> * u1sdtool -q
<nessita> * what ps aux | grep ubuntu says?
<alecu> AlanBell, it's very likely that seahorse needs to be restarted for it to catch changes to the keyring made by other apps (like the sso client)
<alecu> nessita, oh, I see your point.
<AlanBell> alecu: yeah, have been restarting each time, and the key Id increments
<alecu> oh, ok.
<nessita> AlanBell: what does "ps aux | grep ubuntu" return?
<AlanBell> nessita: nothing, (other than my grep command)
<nessita> right
<nessita> AlanBell: now, remove the token from seahorse
<AlanBell> done
<nessita> AlanBell: every Ubuntu One token, if more than one
<nessita> perfect
<AlanBell> was only one with id 14
<nessita> now, run the sso command again
<nessita> killall ubuntu-sso-login; DEBUG=True USSOC_PING_URL=https://edge.one.ubuntu.com/oauth/sso-finished-so-get-tokens/ /usr/bin/python /usr/lib/ubuntu-sso-client/ubuntu-sso-login
<nessita> AlanBell: that's done?
<AlanBell> still hanging
<nessita> right, in Starting Ubuntu SSO login manager for bus 'com.ubuntu.sso' ?
<AlanBell> right
<nessita> if so, that's correct (expected nehaviour)
<nessita> now, in another terminal, u1sdtool -c
<AlanBell> oh ok
<AlanBell> aaaahhhhh
<nessita> AlanBell: and please show me the new lines outputted by sso daemon :-)
<AlanBell> http://paste.ubuntu.com/499921/
<rye> OOPS-ID-1728appserverZCJCccDIefAfGEHAcJaDeEEcfdGDGEDbH152623
<ubot4> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=ID
<nessita> AlanBell: awesome, we got the 500 on edge
<nessita> AlanBell: let us now sync logs with alecu
<nessita> AlanBell: stay tune!
<AlanBell> great, sorry about the confusion!
<nessita> alecu: are you synching logs?
<nessita> no problem
<alecu> it seems to be syncing right now.
 * rye is back from a long long walk
<nessita> AlanBell: still around?
<nessita> AlanBell: if you do, please open a bug in http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-sso-client/+filebug Please assign it to me (nataliabidart) and attach the last SSO log you've got from running the sso daemon in the terminal
<AlanBell> hi
<AlanBell> ok, will do that now nessita, thanks for your help
<nessita> AlanBell: so, seems like your request doesn't come signed with your tokens, which is really odd
<nessita> AlanBell: I should prepare a branch with some debugging info for you to run...
<nessita> AlanBell: do you have any particular setting in your keyring? auto login? is this maverick?
<AlanBell> this is maverick
<AlanBell> no special setting I am aware of
<AlanBell> no auto login
<nessita> AlanBell: has this worked before for you?
<AlanBell> not on this machine
<nessita> AlanBell: do you have other computer using ubuntu one? if so, is that one working?
<AlanBell> U1 did work for me ages ago on another machine, but I haven't used it for a while
<nessita> AlanBell: I'll prepare some branches with debug info, I'll contact you thru the bug report...
<nessita> AlanBell: that won't happen before next Monday :-/
<AlanBell> ok, fine, I will idle in this channel too
<nessita> AlanBell: thanks!
<AlanBell> Bug #647143
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 647143 in ubuntu-sso-client "request not signed with token (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/647143
<AlanBell> nessita: subscribed you, can't assign it though, it wants a team
<nessita> AlanBell: I'll do it, thanks!
<rye> nessita, request was never signed with the tokens, it was regular http get
<nessita> rye: that doesn't make sense
<nessita> rye: if he's using our ussoc, that can't happen...
<rye> nessita, sorry, i believe i mistook ping... ah, https vs http, sorry, no, it is OAuth signed
<rye> nessita, but can be crashed on the server side even w/o signature
<nessita> rye: if you know how that happened, please comment on the bug
<nessita> rye: hum? did you see the edge trace I pasted?
<rye> nessita, hm, i believe that's my oopsid, i am messing everything up now... AlanBell, are you still around?
<AlanBell> yes
<AlanBell> need another test of some sort rye ?
<yvonne_> asdf
<rye> AlanBell, could you please check whether you have some tokens in https://login.ubuntu.com/ ?
<rye> AlanBell, https://login.ubuntu.com/+applications
<yvonne_> asdf
<AlanBell> rye: yes, quite a log
<AlanBell> lot
<AlanBell> yvonne_: it is working, we can see that
<yvonne_> yup, thanks AlanBell
<rye> AlanBell, is there any weird looken title, i.e. with empty title or something like that?
<AlanBell> some are like: Ubuntu%20One - maverick
<AlanBell> newer ones like Ubuntu One @ maverick
<AlanBell> 5 of the former, 10 of the latter
<AlanBell> rye: want me to delete them?
<rye> AlanBell, no, wait, looking at where we get the token name from
<alecu> rye, where did you find the traceback you pasted on bug #647143
<alecu> ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 647143 in ubuntuone-servers (and 1 other project) "AttributeError: ' 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'startswith'' (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/647143
<rye> alecu, that's OOPS 1728appserverZGBcGDdIFcdAEEeaeIaHABdAfEfbCDJCe159517
<rye> AlanBell, could you please remove all Ubuntu One SSO tokens?
<alecu> AlanBell, make sure you remove them from login.ubuntu.com
<AlanBell> all gone
<AlanBell> and gone from seahorse
<AlanBell> trying again against edge
<AlanBell> fail :(
<AlanBell> http://paste.ubuntu.com/499994/
<rye> AlanBell, so there are no Ubuntu One tokens in https://login.ubuntu.com/+applications ? alecu is preparing the fix for our side, to be less afraid of tokens without the names....
<rye> AlanBell, are there any other tokens left?
<AlanBell> there were no tokens at all after I deleted them
<AlanBell> I guess there will be one there now
<AlanBell> yes Ubuntu One @ maverick 2010-09-24
<rye> alecu, ^ looks like SSO provides some kind of a "ghost" token
<alecu> hmmm
<alecu> AlanBell, so, no tokens in https://login.ubuntu.com/+applications either, right?
<AlanBell> well only one, which got re-created after I cleared the lot out
<alecu> AlanBell, well, we'll have to check with the sso people, but we are adding a check to our server so it won't happen again.
<alecu> AlanBell, I think this fix will be on the production servers by tuesday, but we'll have a fix on the edge servers in a few hours.
<AlanBell> ok, I will try against edge tomorrow
<rye> alecu, should i add canonical-identity-provider to the bug report?
<alecu> rye, yes, it makes sense.
<alecu> rye, they may want to find out about the "ghost" token.
<alecu> AlanBell, thanks for all the help finding this issue!
<AlanBell> no problem, I look forward to getting it working
<alecu> diaper time! brb.
 * AlanBell has retired from doing daipers
#ubuntuone 2010-09-25
<JanC> is there any chance https://bugs.launchpad.net/rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store/+bug/632890 will get fixed soon?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 632890 in rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store "Payment problems using Maestro Card (affects: 2) (heat: 18)" [Undecided,New]
<duanedesign> hello JanC
<JanC> hi  ☺
<duanedesign> mattgriffin: ^
<duanedesign> not sure if matt is still around but we can try :)
<JanC> well, he field that bug
<duanedesign> JanC: how did you do the smilie?
<duanedesign> mot to go offtopic, but i was working on a project and wanted to use some of those symbols
<JanC> duanedesign: it's a unicode character, and I have auto-replace configured in xchat  ;)
<duanedesign> s/mot/not
<JanC> so ":)" turns into ☺
<duanedesign> JanC: ok. i will look into the unicode characters.
<duanedesign> i dont know if you saw the 'password card' post on the planet. I am trying to make an open source version.
<JanC> it requires font support though
<JanC> link?
<duanedesign> JanC:
<duanedesign> http://pthree.org/2010/09/21/password-cards/
<duanedesign> i am doing a desktop version.
<JanC> smiley is under "Miscellaneous Symbols" in the unicode tables
<JanC> if you use gucharmap
<kklimonda> I have 4 entries under the "Computers on your account" page, all added today (had few failed appempts) - how can I tell which ones can I delete?
<JanC> personally I removed all of them and re-added, but I'm sure there is a way to find the ID in the config somewhere...
<JanC> kklimonda: I guess it would be useful to have a "last active time"
<kklimonda> JanC: indeed
<kklimonda> JanC: or a big "this is the id of this computer" text in U1 Preferences on desktop.
<JanC> I don't use U1 for important things, so I really don't care all that much  :-/
<kklimonda> I have 3 different "Ubuntu One @ blue" and one "Ubuntu One @ kklimonda-laptop" which is even weirder
<kklimonda> this is my old, default hostname from the installation which I have changed already
<kklimonda> but it's still in /etc/hosts
<duanedesign> kklimonda: hello
<JanC> kklimonda: the client in Maverick shows currently connected computers
<kklimonda> so I guess u1 client does something random :)
<kklimonda> duanedesign: hey :)
<duanedesign> kklimonda: yoy can open Password and Encryption Keys and find the Ubuntu One Token
<kklimonda> right
<duanedesign> kklimonda: right-click > properties > then password click show password
<kklimonda> duanedesign: either I'm too tired or I can't match any strings from the token to the id on this page..
<kklimonda> oh, I see it now
<kklimonda> yeah, I'm too tired :)
<kklimonda> duanedesign: thanks
<duanedesign> also you can look at...
<duanedesign> kklimonda: https://login.ubuntu.com/+applications
<duanedesign> that one has dates
<kklimonda> duanedesign: but the problem is I have had 4 entries with the same date :)
<kklimonda> duanedesign: I've had few failed attempts at authenticating my client
<kklimonda> duanedesign: and https://login.ubuntu.com/+applications is even less useful as, without the token, there is no way to tell which "Ubuntu One @ blue" added at 25th of september is the right one :)
<duanedesign> oh right :P
<duanedesign> and also when authorizing tomboy (it requires seperate authorization) I always add (tomboy) to the name
<JanC> in my experience, you have to remove all clients with every update, and then add them again, which isn't exactly user-friendly...  ;)
<duanedesign> JanC: i'll keep that concern in mind. At UDS I can't quite contribute as much technicaly but i hope what i will bring to the table is the voice of users
<JanC> remember that I don't use U1 for real
<JanC> 1 did have exactly 1 file in it  ;)
<duanedesign> :)
<JanC> and maybe my issues are related to the fact that I run developer versions (maverick, now)
<duanedesign> JanC: did you run maverick from early on?
<JanC> on this system, only since a month ago or so
<JanC> on another system earlier, and I don't remember about the previous cycle (probably earlier then)
<JanC> bot IMNSHO, I should never have to delete keys   ;)
<mattgriffin> JanC, duanedesign: this is 7digital's dev queue. thankfully this isn't Ubuntu release-dependent so when they get time to implement the fix, it can get deployed immediately. i have a call with them next week and will check on the status.
<JanC> mattgriffin: thanks!  ☺
<jacobw> hi, i'm having trouble with ubuntu one contacts sync on a fresh install
<jacobw> i've followed the instruction to get debug info on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Bugs#Contacts
<jacobw> this is my debug log http://paste.ubuntu.com/500298/
<jacobw> the problem is that nothing happens, following the instructions to shutdown the evolution data server results in evolution complaining that it can't open the local address book
<jacobw> (after i've reloaded the evolution data server using the /usr/lib/evolution/evolution-data-server-2.28 command)
<duanedesign> hello jacobw
<jacobw> hi :)
<duanedesign> jacobw: the contact (and bookmark) sync is currently down.
<jacobw> right ok, i'll try again later
<jacobw> how long has it been down out of interest?
<duanedesign> you can get the lates on the services on the wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Status
<jacobw> i've had this problem for a while, i understand that the cause could be different at different times though
<jacobw> ah ok, its a long running issue
<duanedesign> jacobw: it has been down for a couple months. They had to do some major recoding to  handle the huge increase in users that happened when Lucid came out
<duanedesign> jacobw: i beleive it is getting close to being fixed however
<jacobw> cool :) good luck anyhow
<duanedesign> thanks jacobw
<jacobw> bye
#ubuntuone 2010-09-26
<pdwgg> Hey guys. Have a few questions. I think ubuntu one is a great functionality in ubuntu. But why cant I connect?
<pdwgg> In ubuntu one Preferences. It is always showing disconnected.
<pdwgg> I pressed Connect button. But nothing happens.
<duffydack> argh, I wish people would idle a while..
<madsy> Hm, I don't get my computer associated with my ubuntu one account. Any clues?
<madsy> I don't get the question up during login.
<madsy> Ok, nevermind. I found the answer on the wiki.
<kklimonda> honk
<Chipaca> kklimonda: hink
<kklimonda> Chipaca: Any chance I could get a raw dump of my contacts? :/
<Chipaca> kklimonda: many. Why?
<kklimonda> I haven't been able to access them for months and till now I've coped with that but now I can't find one number anywhere else :/
<Chipaca> kklimonda: a sec
<Chipaca> kklimonda: https://one.ubuntu.com/contacts/get_all_contacts/
<kklimonda> Chipaca: hmm, there is nothing there other than names :/
<kklimonda> looks like my database may be in even worse shape than I've expected.
<Chipaca> kklimonda: right, that doesn't list all the details
<beuno> Chipaca, smart man, (ab)using the merge contacts API!
<kklimonda> :)
<Chipaca> kklimonda: but then you can go to /contacts/<name initial>/<id>
<Chipaca> kklimonda: and get the individual contact
<Chipaca> beuno: was disappointed that I had no contacts api to put in my brand new web api tool gui :)
<kklimonda> Chipaca: damn, it works! thanks :)
<kklimonda> I wonder if I can fix database this way
<kklimonda> by accessing the broken record and doing something with it..
<Chipaca> kklimonda: probably. But you'd be on your own, there :)
<Chipaca> kklimonda: the end point is /contacts/<letter>/<id>/edit/
<kklimonda> nope, I get "Something went wrong"
<kklimonda> has gone*
<Chipaca> kklimonda: right, that's the target for the POST of the edit
<Chipaca> kklimonda: you should be able to figure it out from looking at the source of the edit page
<Chipaca> kklimonda: in fact, loading a contact that "works", saving the page, editing it to be the contact you want to change, and submitting that form should work :)
<Chipaca> kklimonda: this is not exactly recommended practice, mind you
<Chipaca> kklimonda: especially not on a sunday evening
<kklimonda> Chipaca: It can't get worse - unless by doing that I'll find a bug in server and crash it ;)
<kklimonda> and it still won't be worse *for me* ;)
<Chipaca> kklimonda: you could delete the same contact you're trying to 'save' :)
<kklimonda> but I don't really care that much now that I have a phone I've been looking for
<kklimonda> I'll leave it broken so you can take a look at it and figure out the reason for it being broken in the first place.
<Chipaca> kklimonda: do you know your user id?
<beuno> Chipaca, kklimonda, 1473
<beuno> under 10k *wink*
<Chipaca> beuno: right
<Chipaca> kklimonda: give me a sec...
<Chipaca> kklimonda: do you still have an old-style oauth token in your keyring?
<kklimonda> Chipaca: no
<Chipaca> kklimonda: lp:~chipaca/+junk/watgui
<Chipaca> kklimonda: wait a second for revno 2
<Chipaca> kklimonda: there, pushed
<Chipaca> kklimonda: before you get your hopes up, this doesn't work for me right now :-/
<Chipaca> kklimonda: this == talking to couch directly using this tool
<Chipaca> kklimonda: but we can try :)
<beuno> Chipaca, he will need the new couchdb packages, no?
<Chipaca> beuno: you know something I don't, I suspect. What new couchdb packages, for what?
<beuno> Chipaca, because replication only works with the new packages
<beuno> and new erlang, for that matter
<kklimonda> how new?
<Chipaca> beuno: ah! but I'm not going to try to replicate :)
<kklimonda> maverick new or bleeding edge new? :)
<Chipaca> kklimonda: still-in-the-process-of-groveling-to-get-into-maverick new
<ajmitch> leaving it a bit late for that, aren'
<Chipaca> kklimonda: but we're not going to try to replicate, just to GET stuff
<Chipaca> ajmitch: we're not "leaving" it
<beuno> ajmitch, we like excitement
<kklimonda> the thrill of getting stuff into release this late into cycle?
<beuno> yeah, Chipaca really enjoys adrenaline
<ajmitch> Chipaca: these fixes only just got in upstream?
<ajmitch> the amount of grovelling required at this point of the release is phenomenal
<ajmitch> it can even require bribes
<beuno> yes, an SSL bug in erlang
<beuno> quite the security issue, really
<kklimonda> Chipaca: btw, you can probably take a look at bug 601932 as it's what I've reported and it may have something you can use
<ubot4> kklimonda: Bug 601932 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/601932 is private
<ajmitch> oh those are easier to get in :)
<Chipaca> we only grovel because we like to give the impression of being the nice guys, whiles any guy in the know knows we're actually Push Evil Incarnate
<ajmitch> of course
<Chipaca> *Pushy*, not push
<Chipaca> kklimonda: so, if you pulled that branch, I have instructions :)
<Chipaca> kklimonda: your couchdb lives at a certain url that is easy to build
<kklimonda> Chipaca: sure, I'm all ears
<Chipaca> kklimonda: ok, first, go to the /account/ uri (the first one in the dropdown)
<Chipaca> (should be selected by default)
<kklimonda> right
<Chipaca> kklimonda: your couchdb url is built like this:
<Chipaca> take the 'dbpath' entry (under 'couchdb')
<Chipaca> replace all the /'s with %2f's
<Chipaca> attach it at the end of the couchdb 'host'
<Chipaca> (yes, 'root' should be that, but it's not)
<Chipaca> kklimonda: take *that* url and go to it, also in the tool, also with the Ubuntu One sso key
<Chipaca> tell me if you get an ugly json message about you being wrong, wrong, wrong
 * Chipaca crosses fingers
<Chipaca> if it works, you should get a json welcome message
<Chipaca> something like {"couchdb":"Welcome","version":"OMG we have a version"}
<kklimonda> so I should create https://couchdb.one.ubuntu.com/x%2Fy%2Fz ?
<Chipaca> kklimonda: yes
<kklimonda> I get simple 404 so I'm not doing it right :)
<Chipaca> add a /
<kklimonda> right
<kklimonda> {"error":"invalid_consumer","reason":"Invalid consumer (key or signature method)."}
<kklimonda> how to add my sso key?
<Chipaca> when did you sign up to sso?
<Chipaca> I mean, when did you create your current token?
<Chipaca> want to try creating a new one just in case?
<kklimonda> Chipaca: I've created a new one yesterday
<Chipaca> that should've worked then
<Chipaca> kklimonda: you want to try again, but this time pointing your sso client at edge?
<Chipaca> kklimonda: hang on, let me check the revnos
<Chipaca> kklimonda: to me it seems like the error message means we're not copying the tokens over to the couchdb on token creation
<Chipaca> oh! hold on
<Chipaca> you could try re-pinging, instead of creating the whole thing again :)
<Chipaca> that's nondestructive, even :)
<kklimonda> re-pinging?
<Chipaca> https://edge.one.ubuntu.com/oauth/sso-finished-so-get-tokens/<your email address>
<Chipaca> using the same tool and the Ubuntu SSO token
<Chipaca> Ubuntu One token i mean
<Chipaca> Ubuntu One SSO token
<kklimonda> ok 1/2
<Chipaca> 1 new token copied over
<Chipaca> 2 tokens total
<kklimonda> ok, that's good, right? :)
<Chipaca> i thought you were quiet because you were retrying the couchdb query
<Chipaca> yes, it's good :)
<Chipaca> retry the couchdb query please :)
<kklimonda> sorry, I'm on like 30 channels and from time to time I get pinged :)
<Chipaca> excuses!
<kklimonda> nope, still the same error - I'm beginning to think that I can't add two strings without writing code that does it for me ;)
<Chipaca> ok, that's as far as I go today on this. I need to ping people tomorrow to see (a) if it should work (I understand that it should), and (b) why not :)
<kklimonda> ok, thanks for you help and this nifty tool :)
<Chipaca> I'm probably going to be adding some magic so you don't have to do so many calls by hand to get at stuff
<Chipaca> but not today :)
<Chipaca> today was a "send my offpsring to their grandparent's and hack" day, but it's almost over
<kklimonda> a dedicated hacker you are :)
<Chipaca> not that much... first one of these this year, i think
<Chipaca> i needed some larva time
 * kklimonda said and went to read about gobject introspection ;)
<kklimonda> but then I don't have any offspring to care about so I can do that! ;)
<Chipaca> heh, good luck reading about gobject introspection
<Chipaca> if you find anything useful let me know :)
 * ajmitch wonders what new stuff will come with the 1.5.x branch of ubuntuone-client
<Chipaca> ajmitch: hoo! no promises
<kklimonda> Chipaca: I find it all useful. I'm in love with gobject, introspection and Vala ;)
<ajmitch> Chipaca: that's no fun! :)
<Chipaca> ajmitch: but I'm hoping to not spawn a process to do a darned rest call
<ajmitch> heh
<Chipaca> ajmitch: libproxy and threads do not mix
<kklimonda> oh? liproxy and threads or libproxy, threads and python?
<ajmitch> I've sort of held on on the debian uploads for awhile, due to things changing fast enough
<ajmitch> so they'll go to experimental soon & you can be flooded with a whole new set of bugreports
<Chipaca> kklimonda: libproxy, gtk behind-the-scenes threads, and possibly python
<Chipaca> ajmitch: we have a stable branch you might want to work on, unless you *like* things that break :)
<kklimonda> Chipaca: do you use multiprocessing?
<ajmitch> Chipaca: yeah, I'll stick with the 1.4.x branch for debian for a little while
<Chipaca> kklimonda: yes
<Chipaca> ajmitch: right
<Chipaca> ajmitch: that would be my recommendation
<ajmitch> maybe after squeeze is released, that can go into sid, then the unstable branch to experimental
<Chipaca> ajmitch: sounds like a Plan!
<kklimonda> Chipaca: I remember kenvandine loosing his hair on this combination few months back.
<ajmitch> depends on how much you want it tested on a non-ubuntu system :)
<ajmitch> though debian is by far the closest you can get
<Chipaca> ajmitch: we'll be breaking a lot of stuff in the upcoming weeks
<Chipaca> ajmitch: I mean, breaking stuff is not the objective, but we probably will anywya
<ajmitch> excellent, that's what I like to hear :)
<Chipaca> ok, stopping for a little while, coffee drinking and sock hanging
 * ajmitch wishes it weren't monday morning already
<Chipaca> kklimonda: revno 3 has magic couch url ftw
<kklimonda> Chipaca: something is wrong, I still get "{"error":"invalid_consumer","reason":"Invalid consumer (key or signature method)."}"
<Chipaca> kklimonda: yes, I didn't *fix* it
<kklimonda> Chipaca: sure, but It's good to know that it wasn't my fault after all :)
<Chipaca> kklimonda: just the last entry in the dropdown is what's new
<kklimonda> Chipaca: ok, next time I'll run bzr diff before complaining :)
<Chipaca> kklimonda: as the couch url should be where you start messing around with couch, it doesn't make sense to play hard to get :)
<kklimonda> true
<Chipaca> mattgriffin: hi!
<Chipaca> mattgriffin: do you still have an old-style ubuntu token lying around?
<Chipaca> mattgriffin: ubuntu *one* token that is
<Chipaca> mattgriffin: i.e. a pre-sso token
<mattgriffin> Chipaca: i may. how cal i tell?
<Chipaca> mattgriffin: in your keyring you'll have either "Ubuntu One @ mycomputer" or "ubuntu one token for http://ubuntuone.com" or sthing like that
<Chipaca> the latter is the one i'm after
<mattgriffin> Chipaca: i have "UbuntuOne token for https://ubuntuone.com"
<Chipaca> ooohhh
<Chipaca> mattgriffin: can you try something for me?
<mattgriffin> sure
<Chipaca> mattgriffin: lp:~chipaca/+junk/watgui
<mattgriffin> Chipaca: ready
<Chipaca> mattgriffin: python watgui.py
<Chipaca> mattgriffin: open the dropdown, click on "magic:couch", click the "go" button
<mattgriffin> Chipaca: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/501126/
<Chipaca> mattgriffin: ah! apt-get install gir1.0-soup or whatever it's called
 * Chipaca searches
<Chipaca> gir1.0-soup-2.4
<Chipaca> mattgriffin: ^
<mattgriffin> installing now
<mattgriffin> Chipaca: couchdb URL ready
<Chipaca> mattgriffin: click "go" again
<mattgriffin> {"error":"unauthorized","reason":"Authentication required."}
<Chipaca> mattgriffin: and if you turn off hmac?
<mattgriffin> Chipaca: {"error":"not_found","reason":"no_db_file"}
<kklimonda> what is the hmac option anyway?
<Chipaca> oooohhhh
<Chipaca> kklimonda: oauth signature method
<Chipaca> mattgriffin: add /contacts/ to the end of the url and try again
<mattgriffin> Chipaca: {"db_name":"u/1f0/e3d/19/contacts","doc_count":1161,"doc_del_count":15,"update_seq":2989,"purge_seq":0,"compact_running":false,"disk_size":113504356,"instance_start_time":"1285531032400015","disk_format_version":4,"committed_update_seq":2989}
<Chipaca> mattgriffin: you're in!
<Chipaca> kklimonda: that's what you're looking for, pretty much ^
<Chipaca> mattgriffin: you want to see all your contacts in json? :)
<mattgriffin> Chipaca: yes please
<Chipaca> mattgriffin: add /all_docs?include_docs=true
<Chipaca> mattgriffin: so the url ends /contacts/_all_docs?include_docs=true
<mattgriffin> after /contacts?
<mattgriffin> o
<Chipaca> mattgriffin: i forgot the _ before _all_docs in the first example
<Chipaca> mattgriffin: change /contacts/ for /notes/ and you get all your notes
<mattgriffin> Chipaca: oh cool!
<Chipaca> kklimonda: so, to get your stuff, all you need is to get an old-style token into your keyring :-/
<kklimonda> Chipaca: heh
<Chipaca> kklimonda: this is a bug on our side wrt not copying the tokens into couch; I'll chase people about that next week
<kklimonda> Chipaca: how do you have couchdb set on server side?
<Chipaca> kklimonda: uh, what's the question again? (-ENOPARSE)
<kklimonda> Chipaca: well, do you have a "single" (for a bizzare values of single) couchdb for all users and use authentication?
<Chipaca> kklimonda: we have a few couchdbs with the user dbs spread out between them; there's an apache doing routing, and then couchdb does auth, yes
<Chipaca> beuno: you too: if you get an old-style token into your keyring (boot into lucid?), you can use the gui thing to tool around in couch
<kklimonda> Chipaca: and how does it cope? Well, I know you have had some problems after 10.04 release but can you, at this time, say whether it has been a good choice to use couchdb?
<kklimonda> Chipaca: also, have you guys took a look at the couchdb for android? Would it be possible to ditch the funambol client and write u1 sync with it?
<Chipaca> kklimonda: we've been fighting it quite a bit, but I think it's the right architectural choice. The other option we have for delivering the same service don't leave the users in charge of their data without us doing a ton more work
<Chipaca> kklimonda: I haven't, but maybe beuno knows more
<Chipaca> kklimonda: he's the web+mobile person right now
<Chipaca> kklimonda: I'm merely a humble desktop guy :-p
<kklimonda> :)
<kklimonda> Chipaca: do you have any idea whether there is any upstream discussion, within GNOME and maybe KDE, on providing a framework for applications to sync with the cloud? I know there is a Conduit or something similar but, afair, it's dead or dying.
<kklimonda> Chipaca: I was wondering if it's even in Canonical's good interest to work on such a framework and tools to move from one cloud to another..
<Chipaca> kklimonda: I am not aware of a single coordinated effort in that direction, no. It is happening around the edges, rather haphazardly (rather like the web itself)
<Chipaca> kklimonda: TBH sync-to-the-cloud is a mess, and there is no clear winner behind which to rally
<kklimonda> Chipaca: well, I can't disagree. It's still at this point when we all play with random solutions hoping that this one is going to be the best, but not being sure that's going to be the case.
<Chipaca> kklimonda: yep
 * ajmitch just hopes that it hasn't put too many people off using it
<Chipaca> ajmitch: "it"?
<ajmitch> contact sync, couchdb sync in U1, various other pieces like that
<kklimonda> right, a lot of people has complained and not without a merit
<kklimonda> unfortunately the "Beta" doesn't mean what it did few years back.
<kklimonda> so people are expecting an almost perfect product, even if it's called beta..
<ajmitch> it's not really advertised as being in beta
<Chipaca> ajmitch: ah! yes, that is a bummer :(
<Chipaca> ajmitch: I know it put *me* off my work on unote
<kklimonda> ajmitch: well, it has a little "beta" in its logo :)
<ajmitch> kklimonda: yeah, that's about the only place I can see it :)
<Chipaca> ajmitch: Hello, and thank you for trying Ubuntu One! We're sorry it isn't working for you.
<Chipaca> (from memory)
<kklimonda> what's worse Canonical is failing at advertising U1 imo
<kklimonda> people still see U1 as a dropbox alternative
<kklimonda> while it's so much more
<Chipaca> kklimonda: that's changing this release. I hope! :)
<ajmitch> pity that some of the distro stuff was deferred
<Chipaca> kklimonda: thing is, with couch offline, we didn't have much more "visible"
<Chipaca> kklimonda: much more than file sync i mean
<kklimonda> Chipaca: true, that was really unfortunate.
 * ajmitch would like to see oneconf working & in by default
<kklimonda> yeah, I'd love to be able to sync some of my settings, empathy logs etc.
<kklimonda> I could just wipe my disk from time to time and get everything from the cloud
<ajmitch> something better that just dropping .local into ~/Ubuntu One/ :)
<ajmitch> along with the numerous other files needed
<Chipaca> there are two separate projects, one is OneConf, the other ... has a name that continually escapes me
<kklimonda> stipple
<kklimonda> or something like that ;)
<Chipaca> there you go
<ajmitch> OneConf is primarily the list of software installed on a system, iirc
<ulio> Are there any file sync Problems at the moment with the servers ?
<kklimonda> I can never remember that - probably checking dictionary would help
<Chipaca> ulio: not afaik; why?
<kklimonda> Chipaca: btw, what are you going to do about no indication of sync in progress?
<kklimonda> Chipaca: I've had sync disabled for a week because I didn't know it's disabled :)
<Chipaca> kklimonda: :(
<ulio> Chipaca: I have installed it the first time and have some problems with syncing.
<kklimonda> Chipaca: I've thought of making an animated icon and, in case of sync, replace the current empathy status with it.
<kklimonda> Chipaca: I think it would look pretty nice
<ajmitch> kklimonda: like the panel applet used to show?
<Chipaca> kklimonda: several things are on the table right now. We'll be cutting it down before starting work, but, dumping events into zeitgeist and throwing notification / using the messagning stuff
<kklimonda> ajmitch: yes - but integrate it with me menu
<Chipaca> ulio: what distribution are you using?
<kklimonda> ajmitch: this way we wouldn't get yet another icon in the indicator applet.
<ajmitch> kklimonda: a good thing, I think you'd find a bit of opposition to having yet another icon :)
<ulio> Chipaca: 10.10 beta with apt update
<kklimonda> ajmitch: well, I would be the first to oppose it :)
<Chipaca> ulio: hmm...
<Chipaca> ulio: can you open a terminal and run some commands to help debug?
<ulio> Chipaca: I will first take a look in the forums, when everthing is up there must be a config problem on my site
<Chipaca> ulio: as you wish. However, given that you're on maverick already, you might find the forums misleading
<kklimonda> heh, that's the worst thing with forums :/
<ajmitch> that they're frequently wrong?
<kklimonda> given the speed with which Ubuntu is developed all those howtos become outdated really fast
<Chipaca> ajmitch: there isn't much to configure in ubuntu one, so I don't think that is the source of your problem
<kklimonda> ajmitch: yeah - you can still find tips like "compile alsa from sources" or "install upstream nvidia/ati drivers" in some places.
<ajmitch> Chipaca: wrong person :)
<Chipaca> oops
<kklimonda> ajmitch: I cry a little every time people ask for help after doing things like that :/
<Chipaca> ulio: there isn't much to configure in ubuntu one, so I don't think that is the source of your problem
<ulio> Chipaca: I have reboot maverick, now I have a dialog for a password and diretory i was looking for is there :-)
<ajmitch> kklimonda: it's a frequent source of issues, & then people file bugs & it takes a little while to figure out how things went wrong
<Chipaca> ulio: ok!
 * ajmitch wonders if there'll be some interesting apps developed to use U1 once maverick releases
 * kklimonda is working on a couchdb-powered rss client
<Chipaca> kklimonda: written in html+js? :-D
<Chipaca> kklimonda: couch apps ftw
<kklimonda> Chipaca: nope - Gtk+ :)
<kklimonda> Chipaca: I'm planning on writing an android client or using a couchdb directly with html+js
<Chipaca> kklimonda: do look at couchapp.org and the couchapp framework if you do
<kklimonda> Chipaca: yeah, I've heard about it
<Chipaca> kklimonda: storing the app in couch is cool
 * ajmitch needs to be creative & have an imagination to do such things :)
<Chipaca> kklimonda: with replication and all :)
<kklimonda> Chipaca: that's the reason I've decided to use couchdb - so I can sync between desktop and phone (and othe desktops etc.)
<kklimonda> unfortunately I'm still stuck on adding stuff to couchdb-glib so it works.
<Chipaca> oh my
<Chipaca> you're doing it in *C*?
<kklimonda> Chipaca: no, Vala :)
<ajmitch> what's wrong with good old C? :)
<kklimonda> Chipaca: actually I could write it in C and I've written part of it, just for the sake of it.
<ajmitch> admittedly I haven't touched any gtk+ stuff in C since probably gtk+ 1.2
<Chipaca> ajmitch: nothing! oh, wait, except that interfacing a static language with a schemaless store is always hard :)
 * ajmitch tends to prefer python :)
<Chipaca> I like coding in C because it cleanses me
<Chipaca> but I only need cleansing once a month, tops
<ajmitch> heh
<ajmitch> desktop stuff in C just tends to feel a bit too verbose
<kklimonda> well, python is nice but I cringe every time I see a small desktop application or an indicator using 20M+ of ram
<ajmitch> like looking through the nautilus U1 extension
<kklimonda> ajmitch: that's why we have Vala
<ajmitch> I know, and I've been meaning to learn it
<kklimonda> it makes writing in Gtk+ almost enjoyable.
<kklimonda> sure, from time to time you still see a construct that reminds you that Vala is only a thin wrapper over C
<kklimonda> but it's still better then upcasting-fest
<ajmitch> from what I've seen, it feels similar to C# in a number of ways
<kklimonda> yeah, the syntax is based on C# (and probably Java)
<kklimonda> but it's an adventure to debug applications written in Vala - when you use gdb you get a mix of generated C and Vala code. It's pretty scary first time you see it.
<aendruk> A folder is displaying the gray "not synchronized" emblem. What does this mean?
<aendruk> (honk)
<Chipaca> aendruk: hi
<Chipaca> aendruk: you see how the "Ubuntu One" has an expander to the left of it? expanding the expander should show a little explanatory blurb
<aendruk> hi. where should I be looking for this?
<Chipaca> ah! *emblem*
<Chipaca> sorry, I got confused
<Chipaca> aendruk: is this maverick, or lucid?
<aendruk> it's in lucid.
<Chipaca> aendruk: the good news is it probably doesn't mean anything, then; emblems are rather broken in lucid
<Chipaca> aendruk: things being broken is not often good news, but there you go
<aendruk> hmm, okay.
<Chipaca> aendruk: if you want a larger level of detail, you could try installing magicicada; it involves a ppa
<Chipaca> aendruk: but it's a fairly innocent ppa in that it can't break anything :)
<Chipaca> aendruk: sudo add-apt-archive ppa:chicharreros/ppa
<Chipaca> um
<aendruk> what's it do?
<Chipaca> aendruk: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chicharreros/ppa
<Chipaca> aendruk: it gives you a window into the guts of the file sync daemon
<aendruk> ah, i found it on launchpad. I'll check it out.
<aendruk> thanks.
<Chipaca> aendruk: if you can upgrade to maverick, the file sync side of things is much improved. Especially if you have a lot (10k) of files
<Chipaca> aendruk: if you can't, we'll be backporting these improvements at some point, but probably not in the next six months
<kklimonda> Chipaca: wow? you shedule is that strined?
<kklimonda> strained*
<aendruk> alright. I'll be upgrading to the maverick rc, and just bear with any lucid bugs until then.
#ubuntuone 2011-09-19
<achiang> hello anyone about? i'd like to figure out the best way to solve this situation. parent folder A contains N subfolders, B, C, D, ...
<achiang> C and D are individually marked to be synced
<achiang> i would simply like to sync A now, to get all the subfolders
<achiang> but i can't, at least not via the nautilus interface
 * achiang tries "stop synchronizing this folder" on the subfolders and then syncing the parent
<jo-erlend> hmm. I thought desktopcouch in Oneiric had been fixed?
<jo-erlend> I still get couchdb.http.Unauthorized: ('unauthorized', 'Authentication required.') when I try to connect to it.
<jo-erlend> ... or is it just me? I upgraded from Oneiric, and then it stopped working.
<jo-erlend> from Natty, to Oneiric, I mean.
<mandel> morning all!
<JamesTait> Morning all!
<karni> Hi everyone :)
<gatox> hi everyone
<karni> hi gatox \o
<gatox> karni, hi!! this friday i'm receiving a phone with meego (i told you about a while ago), so i'll be doing (if i can :P) a port of ubuntu one mobile to that phone :D
<karni> gatox: wo-hooo \o/ sweet!
<gatox> karni, so i'll be asking you some stuff if i have doubts :P
<karni> gatox: of course! :)
<karni> My pleasure to help.
<Chipaca> gatox: when you think it and you can take it, let us know and we'll tweet about it so you get some extra hands on it :)
<Chipaca> gatox: (from the Ubuntu One account, which has a bunch of followers)
<gatox> Chipaca, awesome! thanks!! It also is going to appear in Qt pages, so more publicity there :D
<Chipaca> :)
<Chipaca> HLQP, etc :)
<ralsina> morning!
<gatox> ralsina, morning!
<karni> hiya ralsina !
<ralsina> hi karni, gatox
<mandel> gatox, that is assuming I bring the phone with me buahahahahahaha
<gatox> mandel, jejejejee pleaseeeeeeeeeeeee :P
<mandel> :p
<mandel> ralsina, ping
<gatox> ralsina, can i have a quick review? :P https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/verification-code/+merge/75755
<ralsina> mandel: pong
<ralsina> gatox: sure
<gatox> ralsina, thanks
<mandel> ralsina, I have a logistics question, shall I ask for conference days for the days I'm travelling to pyconar? aslo, has alecu mentioned the sprint of sugar labs?
<ralsina> mandel: conference days for travel, I don't know but I expect yes
<ralsina> And yes, I know about the sugar labs sprint. Why?
<ralsina> gotta take the kid to school, I'll be back in 1 hour or so
<mandel> ralsina, 'cause I was going to take part :P
<mandel> ralsina, ok, latars!
<mandel> s/latars/laters
<ralsina> mandel: ok, you take part. So? ;-)
<ralsina> ok, really leaving now. See you guys in a bit
<mandel> ralsina, I dont know, I though I had to let you know hehehe
<mandel> gatox, can you do me a favour?
<gatox> mandel, shoot
<mandel> mandel, can you run the tests on windows for ubuntuone-windows-installer and tell me if you get any failures?
<mandel> fuck, QEventReactor does not have defer to thread? what the fuck!
<gatox> mandel, just the last u1 installer in trunk or any branch in particular?
<mandel> that was no a ? it is a statement, stupid irc client :(
<mandel> gatox, trunk please :)
<gatox> mandel, ok...... on iit
<gatox> mandel, everything is ok here
<mandel> gatox, ok? I'll see what I screwed up
<gatox> mandel, do you know where is located this ui?? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/79356411/Screenshot-Create%20Ubuntu%20One%20account.png (it is from gtk)
<gatox> i can't find it
<gatox> mandel, i'm trying to look for the strings but it's not working
<mandel> gatox, let me take a look
<mandel> gatox, in sso, right?
<gatox> mandel, i think...
<mandel> gatox, I'm pulling trunk, but I think I know where it is :)
<mandel> gatox, ubuntu_sso/utils/ui.py
<mandel> grep "I agree" ubuntu_sso/ -Rn
<mandel> hehe
<mandel> gatox, the app_name is a parameter, that is why you probably did not find it :)
<gatox> mandel, thanks!
<mandel> gatox, no worries :)
 * mandel walking dog
<edinny> can I get help with ubuntu one here?
<edinny> When I try to create a new address book on my new natty machine, ubuntu one is not an option
<FxIII> hi all
<FxIII> i'm using python and oauth2 to upload files to the cloud but i have a problem when i create a file
<FxIII> i got "file upload conflicted with another transaction"
<beuno> FxIII, hi!  that's interesting, we've seen some of those spuriously
<beuno> FxIII, those this happen consistently?
<FxIII> I think so
<beuno> FxIII, are you uploading files in parallel or serially?
<FxIII> beuno: im on interactive interpreter but for now it will do it over and over
<FxIII> beuno: one at time
<FxIII> https://files.one.ubuntu.com/content/~/Ubuntu%20One/test.txt
<FxIII> i get /content/~/Ubuntu%20One by calling the api
<FxIII> https://one.ubuntu.com/api/file_storage/v1/~/Ubuntu One
<FxIII> https://one.ubuntu.com/api/file_storage/v1/~/Ubuntu%20One
<ralsina> mandel, alecu, gatox: after friday's mailing we are up to over 400 windows users connected
<gatox> ralsina, wow! awesome!
<beuno> FxIII, on a call, let me hand you over to vds
<ralsina> gatox: do you have 30 minutes free today so I can walk you through building an installer?
 * ralsina wants the project to be bus-proof
<gatox> ralsina, jejej yes! also.... i would like to ask you something about the network detection
<ralsina> gatox: cool
<gatox> ralsina, and have another really quick review if you have the time cof cof jeje
<ralsina> gatox: in a few minutes, I haven't done the other one yet
<gatox> ralsina, ok!
<FxIII> beuno: vds?
 * mandel back
<mandel> ralsina, how is the release being done?  mean, we are sending emails etc...
<mandel> ralsina, I've been ask by several people about the new client :)
<ralsina> mandel: joshua has a list of people who used the old beta, and we are mailing them in batches, we are up to 10K now
<ralsina> mandel: you can't give them the URL but I'd say "google for it" is not a bad advice, and it does work ;-)
<beuno> FxIII, yes, but he may be at lunch
<ralsina> gatox: don't remove the blank line in line 88 of the diff. It's PEP-compliant.
 * gatox looking....
<gatox> ralsina, really?? most of the classes don't have that line
<FxIII> ah ok beuno i didn't understand
<FxIII> beuno: if it can be usefull i saw the file are actually stored
<ralsina> gatox: because they are not PEP-compliant
<gatox> ralsina, ok, changing it back
<mandel> ralsina, ah, nice :)
<ralsina> mandel: quick mumble re: pyconar?
<mandel> ralsina, so, the 400 uses, how many people are out of the number of email we have sent?
<mandel> ralsina, ok
<ralsina> mandel: about 4%
<mandel> ralsina, out of the sent emails or out of all users...
<ralsina> mandel: about 4% of the mails sent
<ralsina> mandel: OTOH, that was sent on friday so I expect it to raise fr a day or two more
<mandel> ralsina, ok
<ralsina> OTOOH I ust noticed this is the public channel. OOPS.
<mandel> me
<ralsina> me
<ralsina> alecu, gatox, dobey, standup
<gatox> me
<standup> me
<mandel> hehehe
<gatox> jeje
<ralsina> ok, mandel, go
<mandel> DONE: Improve tests and code for auto-updater.
<mandel> TODO: Commit those ^ changes and ask for reviews. Create migration script from old beta to new
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> COMMENTS QEventReactor those not implement deferToThread that is an utter crap
 * ralsina sends dobey and alecu to the corner
<mandel> s/those/does
<mandel> ups
<ralsina> DONE: release, packaging, last-minute fixes, bug triaging, IRL testing. TODO: bug triaging, bugfixing, cleanup packaging for merge, reviews. BLOCKED: no
<ralsina> gatox?
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Bug #834152, and some fixes in friday branches.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> More UI bugs.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 834152 in ubuntu-sso-client "The agreement checkbox shouldn't be checked by default (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/834152
<alecu> hello!
<gatox> alecu, standup! :P
<ralsina> mandel: but but but we already are using deferToThread with qt4reactor in sso?
<ralsina> mandel: or is it something else?
<ralsina> gatox: the agreement box is *not* checked by default! Or is it?
<gatox> ralsina, not checked
<alecu> we surely are using deferToThread with qt4reactor
<ralsina> gatox: can I throw bug #853794 to you as high?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 853794 in ubuntuone-client "Password recovery on Windows client gives error (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/853794
<mandel> ralsina, deferToThread, I think we are not? I got that error when trying to run u1trial with eactor=qt4
<mandel> reactor* sorry
<ralsina> gatox: at least triage it, i it's a server error, kick it to web+mobile
<gatox> ralsina, ok!
<mandel> ralsina, I'll take a look again, maybe I'm wrong (very possible)
<ralsina> mandel: let me check. We are using an equivalent at leasr :-)
<mandel> ralsina, 'cause if it is then we do reactor.deferToThread(subprocess.call, args)
<mandel> ralsina, that would make everything a lot nicer :D
<alecu> DONE: worked on unicode fixes on sso and sd
<alecu> TODO: finish that, and work on unicode fixes in control panel
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<ralsina> mandel: check ubuntu_sso/main/windows.py
<dobey> λ DONE: bug #838778
<dobey> λ TODO: more bugs, freeze exceptions
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 838778 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu Oneiric) (and 2 other projects) "After installing Ubuntu One, there are 2 Ubuntu One launchers in System Settings (affects: 51) (dups: 13) (heat: 228)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/838778
<mandel> ralsina, the worst thing is that I wrote that, hay que joderse!
<alecu> ubuntu_sso/main/windows.py:from twisted.internet.threads import deferToThread
<alecu> ubuntu_sso/keyring/windows.py:from twisted.internet.threads import deferToThread
<alecu> but
<ralsina> mandel: you should take your morning pills
<alecu> ubuntu_sso/networkstate/windows.py:from threading import Thread
<alecu> so, we are using both twisted threads and standard python threads
<ralsina> alecu: ubuntu_sso is open minded and willing to try everything
<alecu> ralsina, yeah, sometime it looks like it was coded in the 60's
<mandel> alecu, I thin using the twisted thread is nicer, right? I think network was writen without knowing that we could use twisted threads
<mandel> ralsina, hehe I should :P
<alecu> mandel, yup, but I wouldn't worry too much about that
<alecu> mandel, unless we are having some issue with it.
<alecu> are we?
<mandel> alecu, no, we are not
<alecu> great
<mandel> ok, I'm off to lunch and will finish that autoupdate no blocking code :)
<alecu> mandel, "autoupdate non-blocking code"?
 * alecu looks for the backlog
<dobey> hmm
<mandel> alecu, the auto-update.exe is the one that performs the check and since we use subprocess.call it blocks, which is crap, so I want to block in a thread and the get the retcode from a deferred
<alecu> mandel, let's not use threads for that. There's something similar to subprocess in twisted, too.
<alecu> mandel, let me find it
<alecu> http://twistedmatrix.com/documents/current/core/howto/process.html
<mandel> alecu, that I knowm but doing a process protocol just to check if the process returns 0 is a little to much, right?
<nbf> is ubuntu one ever going to provide an app store like feature
<gatox> REALLY small review: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/834152/+merge/76026
<nbf> what I'd like to see is the ability to "save" certain apps to a list on ubuntu one
<ralsina> gatox: in verification-code branch, are there tests for the code in lines 48-50?
<nbf> so you could install ubuntu, log into your ubuntu one account and automatically install your favorite apps with one click
<mandel> nbf, I think onecon was for that, but I'm not sure
<nbf> onecon?
<ralsina> oneconf
<ralsina> but it's not for that
<alecu> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/06/oneconf-wants-to-reinstall-your-applications-settings-on-a-fresh-ubuntu-install/
<nbf> actually it does look similar
<nbf> awesome thanks guys :)
<ralsina> that's just for settings, won't install the apps themselves. Or maybe it will, haven't used it myself :-)
<nbf> "Designed to  save a list of installed programs, their settings, configurations and preferences; OneConf aims to synchronize this information with Ubuntu One - Canonical’s cloud storage service."
<gatox> ralsina, i think not....
<nbf> sounds like what I'm asking for
<alecu> nbf,  I saw a lot of work was happening during the Oneiric on OneConf, so you should check it out
<ralsina> nbf: cool then :-)
<nbf> oenierc is out in a few weeks isnt it
<mandel> ralsina, done with the registration, or so I believe, I've used my @canoincal.com email for it
<ralsina> mandel: cool
<gatox> ralsina, i'll add test for that and fix the pep8 thing
<gatox> ralsina, now i have to leave for a while....... brb!
<alecu> mandel, from what I read, I would implement an empty class that inherits from ProcessProtocol, and that only redefines .processEnded(status):
<ralsina> how about using subprocess correctly and not doing anything with threads? ;-)
<mandel> alecu, I'll give it a try to see if it works with the Qt reactor, should be very easy
<alecu> mandel, sorry: twisted.internet.utils.getProcessValue
<alecu> mandel, http://twistedmatrix.com/documents/current/core/howto/process.html#auto6
<alecu> mandel, "If you only need the final exit code (like commands.getstatusoutput(cmd)[0]), the twisted.internet.utils.getProcessValue function is useful"
<ralsina> also: if we start u1cp first, this is ust useless
<ralsina> s/ust/just/
<mandel> alecu, superb!
<mandel> ralsina, and also true :)
 * ralsina reminds people that while nice code is fun, moving lines around is cheap
<mandel> ralsina, alecu I'll go for lunch and will make the code nicer, it should be very easy
<alecu> ralsina, like "paehc si dnuora senil gnivom" ?
<ralsina> alecu: lines, not columns
<alecu> doh
<ralsina> columns are expensive!
<ralsina> all the marble, the carved leafs
<ralsina> alecu: have 5' for a quick mumble?
<alecu> ralsina, sure. give me a minute
<ralsina> alecu: cool. Talk loudly when you get there :-)
 * mandel back
<FxIII> i saw that there is the need to have at least the DISPLAY environment variable to use ubuntuone at commandline
<FxIII> this is a problem if one does not have access to X or does it using SSH
<ralsina> FxIII: ubuntuone also uses dbus so it's not trivial to get it running over ssh
<FxIII> ralsina: in ssh an export DISPLAY=:0 works
<ralsina> FxIII: if you have a session on :0 sure :-)
<dobey> the cli tools do not need DISPLAY
<dobey> they need dbus
<FxIII> the problem arise when there is no session :D
<FxIII> so ubuntuone cant be used without X?
<ralsina> FxIII: it should be possible to create a dbus session without X, it's just very very annoying.
<FxIII> i see
<dobey> FxIII: it cannot be used without dbus
<FxIII> the X requirement is quite strong
<dobey> not really
<ralsina> You can use Xvfb
<FxIII> I'm on a arm w/o display at all :D
<ralsina> gatox: can you do some IRL testing of bug #851094 please?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 851094 in ubuntu-sso-client (and 1 other project) "When reset password request fails, poor error message is shown (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/851094
<ralsina> gatox: I have a user reporting it as bug #853794 and he claims he pasted the code correctly and still failed
<ubot4> ralsina: Error: Bug #853794 not found.
<gatox> ralsina, ok, on it
<ralsina> gatox: are you fixing bugs in gtk now? :-D
<gatox> ralsina, about building the installer.... can it be before 3pm?? i have to study later
<ralsina> https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/834152/+merge/76008
<gatox> ralsina, just one :P
<ralsina> gatox: it can be now if you want
<gatox> ralsina, let me do the IRL testing... and i'll let you now after that, ok?
<ralsina> gatox: get yourself bitrock installbuilder professional trial installed in the meantime, then ping me
<ralsina> gatox: +1 on the checkbox branch
<gatox> ralsina, ok :P
<gatox> ralsina, the irl testing...... should i do it with the installer.... or can i do it with the code in trunk?
<ralsina> gatox: trunk should be enough
<gatox> ralsina, ok
<ralsina> mandel: can you take a quick pass through these old bugs when you have a minute? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-windows-installer/+bugs?field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.has_no_package=&field.has_patch=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.searchtext=&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.
<ralsina> status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&orderby=-datecreated&search=Search&memo=150&start=150
<gatox> ralsina, bug reproduced :S
<ralsina> gatox: with correct code and everything? Please tell pindonga on #ids
<gatox> ralsina, yep......
<ralsina> and move the bug to "triaged" if it is not
<ralsina> and add a note about it in the bug
<mandel> ralsina, of course, give me a few mins and I'll look into that
<ralsina> mandel: thanks
<ralsina> mandel: no rush, just some housecleaning when you have a bit of time to relax :-)
<mandel> ralsina, what do you want me to do, double check that are fixed?
<ralsina> mandel: if they are for the old beta just say something like "please expect a new release in your email soon"
<ralsina> mandel: if they are for the new one, we should look into them :-)
<mandel> ralsina, ok
<mandel> we should start doing this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uberman%27s_sleep_schedule#Uberman.27s_sleep_schedule
<mandel> it would solve all the schedule problems we have, we just need to agree on when to sleep :P
<mandel> ralsina, ping
<ralsina> mandel: pong
<mandel> ralsina, when running the tests of ubuntuone-windows-installer it gets stuck 'til timeout in test_total_size_udf, do you experience this?
<ralsina> mandel: didn't last time I checked
<ralsina> mandel: let me re-check
<mandel> stupid vm...
<ralsina> mandel: probably a timing issue on the tests. That code is tricky
<edinny> is this for developers or users?
<ralsina> edinny: developers and users. If you need help with anything... we will help you
<ralsina> mandel: confirmed it's not timing out for me
<edinny> I have 2 contact related issues
<mandel> ralsina, dammed, can I push a branch for you to test?
<edinny> first, I started using ubuntuone without opening an account by name
<mandel> ralsina, I think it is due to the share_folders from vmware
<edinny> later I openened and account and added that computer.
<ralsina> You are running it in one of those? Yes, that doesn't work.
<edinny> I seem to have lost my addressbook
<ralsina> mandel: you have to set TMPDIR or something like that
<edinny> did it replace my old account with the new one?
<mandel> ralsina, yes, that I have done, you have to set the test_trial in the cmd vars? it happens just with that method in both my branch and trunk, so is the vm, its fucked
<ralsina> edinny: could be. You can only be logged into one account at a time
<ralsina> edinny: you could try logging in with the old account to see if things come back
<edinny> there was no loging with the old site.
<ralsina> edinny: I am not sure I understand that
<edinny> if I use ubuntuone and don't sign up for an account, does it get stored on U1?
<ralsina> edinny: no
<ralsina> edinny: if you are not signed in, you are not using ubuntu one at all
<edinny> my other problem is my new natty install.  Evo does not have an option for a new addressbook on U1
<ralsina> edinny: yes, we have that bug reported and a fix was committed very recently
<edinny> just "on this computer", ldap, and webdav and google
<ralsina> edinny: no, wait, I am confused with oneiric
<edinny> yes?
<ralsina> edinny: if you don't have it in natty, you are probably missing a package, let me check the name
<edinny> file>new>addressbook
<ralsina> dobey: do you remember the name of the package to provide evolution <-> u1 integration?
<dobey> evolution-couchdb
<edinny> installing now
<dobey> ralsina: it's not installed by default since natty, as we pulled the couchdb stack off CD to save space
<ralsina> dobey: right
<edinny> do I have to specify the remote couchdb server?
<edinny> or just give it a name
<dobey> edinny: if you restart evolution, it should create the Ubuntu One address book automatially
<dobey> rodrigo_: ^ right?
<edinny> did not do it
<edinny> I shut evo, did apt-get, started evo
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> edinny: quit evo, run evolution --force-shutdown from a terminal, then start evolution, perhaps
<edinny> got it.  thanks
<edinny> Next I have to figure out how to move an old adressbook.db over
<dobey> you mean inside couchdb?
<mandel> ralsina, gatox, alecu can I get a review for https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-windows-installer/auto-update-python-only/+merge/76047 It just adds the python code so that we later add the xml once ralsina branch has been landed to trunk
<gatox> mandel, on it
<ralsina> mandel: will check!
<mandel> super! thx!
<mandel> ralsina, shall I make a branch from your that contains just the xml? that way there won't be merge issues
<ralsina> mandel: yes
<ralsina> mandel: then I can merge that one with mine, cleanup, and merge to trunk
<mandel> ralsina, that is the plan :)
<mandel> ralsina, will do that, then some bug and next the update script, which I shall add in a similar way to the auto-update in the installer
<ralsina> mandel, alecu: either of you actually understands how oauth+lazr works on sso?
<mandel> ralsina, I might add some ugly ui for that script
<ralsina> mandel: cool. You could also add a command to the setup.py t build it
<rodrigo_> dobey, yes, right
<alecu> mandel, I'm reviewing your branch. Q: why the "+def start_control_panel(with_icon=False):
<alecu> "?
<ralsina> alecu: That's mine! I need to file a bug and fix it!
<ralsina> OTOH, the fix is there ;-)
<mandel> alecu, is that in the diff? I did not do that :P
<mandel> ein?
<alecu> mandel, that's what LP shows on the last line of the diff!
<alecu> https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-windows-installer/auto-update-python-only/+merge/76047
<ralsina> mandel: you got that because you branched from mine, and I did it there
<mandel> ralsina, alecu ok, le me fix that, sorry
<ralsina> I wonder why you didn't get the rest of it, though
<dobey> rodrigo_: it seems like if e-addressbook-backend is already running when it got installed, it doesn't just work though. :(
<dobey> anyway, i need to get me some lunch
<dobey> bbiab
<rodrigo_> dobey, the creation of the U1 addressbook is done on an evo plugin, so it's evo that needs to be restarted, not e-a-f
<mandel> ralsina, 'cause I try to be smart with a diff so I did not base the code in your brache and failid :(
<ralsina> mandel: ja!
<dobey> rodrigo_: but it only creates it if the address book is available in the backend right?
<rodrigo_> dobey, hmm, maybe
<ralsina> ARGH, oauth library supports changing timestamps but lazr hides it!!!!!
<dobey> rodrigo_: in which case the backend also needs to be restarted :-/
 * ralsina SMASH
<dobey> anyway lunch :)
<FxIII> bye
<mandel> ralsina, alecu fixed :)
 * ralsina is about to find who wrote lazr and send him a strongly worded email
<mandel> ralsina, hahaha, add me in the signature of the email ;)
<ralsina> I just can't find where the frak it's calling the oauth method that adds the timestamp
<ralsina> it's like it's written using a damn obfuscator. It doesn't do a single import the straight way, everything is in namespaced packages and imported via __import__
<ralsina> oauth = __import__('oauth.oauth', {}).oauth mis polainas!
<mandel> hahahahaha
<mandel> sorry, but I have to laught :P
<ralsina> I mean what the heck does that even DO
<ralsina> Haha! I *think* I found it by grepping for from_consumer_and_token
<mandel> ralsina, I just did this for you: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-windows-installer/add-updater-xml/+merge/76053
<ralsina> mandel: cool, thx
 * mandel is the first time that he proposes a merge to a branch that is not trunk
<ralsina> mandel: did you actually see the diff? ;-)
<mandel> nop, let me see
<mandel> ralsina, hahaha, mamon!!!
<mandel> ralsina, why did you tell me to do it then ;-)
<ralsina> mandel: reject it, then :-)
<mandel> I agree hehe
<ralsina> mandel: I thought you had other stuff in it
<mandel> ralsina, nah, I'll do that later after bugs and the upgrade script witch is more urgent, right?
<ralsina> yes
<gatox> ralsina, do you want to build the installer now?? or you are about to eat?
<ralsina> gatox: let's do it
<ralsina> gatox: mumble?
<ralsina> gatox: please branch lp:~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix_809873
<mandel> ok, EOD for me, catch you tom!
<ralsina> bye mandel!
<mandel> have a good afternoon/evening!
<gatox> ralsina, branching
<gatox> mandel, we have a problem! :P
<gatox> mandel, ohh...... eod....... sorry
<mandel> ralsina, ping
<mandel> gatox, dime!
<ralsina> mandel: pong
<mandel> gatox, I'm 'merendand' I guess like is having tea in an eng version hehe
<gatox> mandel, merendando :P...... your tests are failing: http://paste.ubuntu.com/693147/
<mandel> ralsina, this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-control-panel/+bug/845659 do they want me to implement this in control panel too?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 845659 in ubuntuone-control-panel "Windows: implement the "there is a new version available" notifications (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged]
<ralsina> mandel: the original plan was to do it on u1cp
<mandel> gatox, hum, que raro, looking
<ralsina> mandel: since it seems to work well in -installer, I think you should just change the project
<mandel> ralsina, I'll set it as a duplicate then
<mandel> gatox, which revno do you have?
<gatox> mandel, 70
<mandel> gatox, look at the diff, line 218
<gatox> mandel, yes?
<gatox> 218	+    def debug(self, message, *args, **kwargs):
<mandel> gatox, and the owner is FakeLogger...
<gatox> mandel, yes....
<mandel> gatox, can you try with Z:\Projects\ubuntuone-windows-installer\auto-update-python-only>python C:\Python
<mandel> 27\Scripts\u1trial ubuntuone_installer\gui\qt\utils\tests\test_windows.py
<mandel> gatox, no need to set the reactor in this case since there is no qt in that module
<gatox> mandel, ahhhhhhhhh ok!
<gatox> mandel, wait......
<gatox> mandel, but i'm running it with. run-tests.py
<gatox> sorry
<gatox> run-tests.bat
<mandel> gatox, ah, I know the issue? let me try to fix it. Looks like a weird import somewhere
<karni> Any DROID3 users here?
<ralsina> Ok, so I found how to patch the timestamp. Alecu, can I show you something, and you tell me if it's a very bad idea?
<dobey> ralsina: are you doing the hack to get the timestamp from the server?
<ralsina> dobey: yeah
<ralsina> I am wondering if I can block for a bit inside SSO or need to make it async
<mandel> gatox, let me finish my food and I'll take a closer look, I'm getting issue with the defers now :(
<gatox> mandel, obvio!! vaya!
<gatox> ralsina, can you reproduce this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-windows-installer/+bug/828938 (i can't)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 828938 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "Error on test_forgotten_password_controller_error (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged]
 * ralsina looks
<ralsina> gatox: used to, since I reported it ;-)
<ralsina> gatox: anyway, that's not urgent, since it only affects tests
<ralsina> gatox: and doesn't even make the tests fail...
<gatox> ralsina, ok..... but i think that maybe is fixed already
<gatox> ralsina, i'll return to network detection
<ralsina> gatox: if you run the tests and is not there, mark as fix-committed
<gatox> ralsina, ok
<gatox> lunch....... brb in 20 min!
<ralsina> alecu: ping
<karni> Anyone with Samsung Galaxy SII ?
<karni> I suspect it's storing pictures in a folder rooted somewhere else than /mnt/sdcard
<nhaines> karni: some Android phones also use internal storage.  My coworker's Droid Incredible is like that.
<karni> nhaines: is it DROID3 by any chance? (I don't know all the phones to be honest;) )
<karni> nhaines: Yes, SII has internal 16GB
<nhaines> nhaines: it is a Droid Incredible.  :)
<nhaines> karni: ^^
<nhaines> karni: I can find out what folder that one stores pictures in internally, if you like.
<karni> nhaines: ah ok :)
<karni> nhaines: That would be great, yes please :)
<karni> nhaines: Eventually, we should simply let the users pick it.
<nhaines> karni: okay.  It might have to wait a couple hours until lunch.  :)
<karni> nhaines: Whoa, that's still pretty fast!
<karni> nhaines: I'll be away soon, but please leave me a message, I've got IRC session up.
<nhaines> karni: will do!
<karni> nhaines: Thank you :)
<alecu> ralsina, pong
<ralsina> alecu: I have a fix for the timestamp problem
<alecu> ralsina, nice!
<ralsina> alecu: BUT I don't know if I am doing it right :-)
<ralsina> alecu: basically, I am doing a blocking call in sso
<ralsina> alecu: care to take a look at the code and tell me if that's ust bad?
<alecu> ralsina, sure
<ralsina> alecu: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/693185/
<ralsina> alecu: the AutoStampAuthorizer class
<ralsina> AutoTimestampAuthorizer
<ralsina> authorizeRequest is basically the exact same thing as is in lazr, except I pass the oauth_timestamp parameter to the underlying oauth library. But the urllib stuff is blocking
<alecu> ralsina, I like that solution. And since this is using lazr -which is blocking-, it is already being run in a thread.
<alecu> ralsina, But I have a couple of questions:
<ralsina> cool
<ralsina> ask away :-)
<alecu>  * what about the file sync servers and api calls from the control panel?
<ralsina> AFAIK, they all sign their request through here
<ralsina> oh, wait, they don't. I may have to do something similar in ubuntu_sso.utils
<alecu>  * is this only used on is_validated and validate_email? if not, it can be really expensive to do this call each time.
<ralsina> alecu: I thought about doing a time diff and using that, but then it will break completely if the user *fixes* the time
<ralsina> I don't see it used elsewhere, though
<alecu> ralsina, I like that approach. In any case we can cache the "time difference" for some given amount of time, and if the clock is adjusted we would discard the cached value.
<ralsina> alecu: it gets much more complex that way...
<alecu> ralsina, right. But the control panel is already slow when doing webservice calls, and if we add a "time" call per each webservice call it would be insanely slow.
<ralsina> one compromise: we could, on start, use this to validate time.time() (check if there are less than, say, 300 seconds difference). If the difference is too high, we set a flag and use the slow version (and show a warning)
<alecu> ralsina, sounds like an interesting hack
<ralsina> and on every call to figure out time, we re-validate the diff, and set/reset the flag
<ralsina> so, if the local time improves, we stop using the slow version
<alecu> ralsina, also syncdaemon uses webservice calls to publish files and such... they are not so much time sensitive operations, but anyway
<ralsina> argh
<alecu> ralsina, I see that those operations (publish, create shares) are oauth signed in ubuntuone/syncdaemon/action_queue.py
<alecu> ralsina, but I don't see them using the timestamp
<ralsina> if they don't pass a timestamp it uses int(time.time())
<ralsina> maybe we should monkeypatch oauth.pauth
<ralsina> oauth.oauth that is
<ralsina> instead of chasing everywhere we use it
<alecu> ralsina, they are using oauth.OAuthRequest.from_consumer_and_token
<ralsina> alecu: yes, that's the one where everything happens :-)
<ralsina> alecu: and the only place where you can specify the timestamp
<ralsina> alecu: if we monkeypatch that we fix it for everyone
<alecu> ralsina, hmmm... it seems oauth.oauth is also used *inside* the storage protocol code.
<ralsina> alecu: so, I think we can go for the minimalistic solution. On startup, validate time and warn the user that machines with bad time don't work with u1
<alecu> ralsina, yeah, and suggest installing http://www.timesynctool.com/
<ralsina> alecu: on windows you don't need any tools
<ralsina> windows 7 has an embedded NTP client
<alecu> ralsina, well, the default ntp client on windows updates daily
<ralsina> alecu: or when you click the button
<alecu> ralsina, right
<ralsina> if your computer moves more than 15 minutes daily, it's broken :-)
<alecu> ralsina, well that small tool updates every 15 minutes, and that's what I have running inside vbox, because vbox is so broken!
<alecu> ralsina, but is the win7 ntp client enabled by default?
<ralsina> alecu: yes
<alecu> ralsina, cool. in any case, we may recommend that tool when the user is on a previous version
<ralsina> right
<ralsina> I hate this solution though
<alecu> ralsina, """The Windows Time Service in Windows 7 is also configured by default to not start automatically each time the system is started - the user interface reports that Windows is configured to automatically update the system time, but it doesn't unless the user manually starts the Windows Time Service either through the Services Control Panel applet, or by requesting a manual sync. Unless the user reconfigures the Windows Time Service
<alecu> to start automatically, it will be effectively disabled every time the system is restarted"""
<alecu> (from the homepage of that tool)
<ralsina> hahahahahahaha
<ralsina> snif snif snif
<alecu> On the plus side, this timesynctool.exe is developed on sourceforge, and bsd licensed, so we may be able to include it in our installer.
<ralsina> alecu: how about implementing a subclass of oauth.OAuthRequest that does that whole "validate time / use slow version if it's broken" in ubuntu-sso-client and changing the rest to use that?
<ralsina> it only will be broken when the time is good at first and later diverges
<ralsina> but that happens already
<ralsina> and that fails silently already too
<alecu> ralsina, afaict oauth.OAuthRequest is used by the storage protocol, and that's twisted code.
<alecu> ubuntuone/storageprotocol/client.py -> oauth_authenticate()
<ralsina> oh, crap. How many different ways do we sign rquests?
<alecu> ralsina, so we should not make oauth_authenticate block on the urllib call
<alecu> ralsina, that seems to be the only place the storage protocol signs a request, when starting the connection.
<ralsina> so blocking there is bad? If it's only once...
<alecu> and the other parts where it signs oauth request are the -dirty- bits where it makes webclient calls we found above: creating a share, publishing a file.
<alecu> ralsina, it might not be *bad* to block there, but it certainly looks dirty
<ralsina> since all those fail currently, I would consider fixing it in sso and when starting the connection an improvement
<alecu> ralsina, perhaps we should ask for facundobatista's input on how this issue may be fixed for SD
<ralsina> alecu: good idea
<ralsina> facundobatista: ping
<facundobatista> ralsina, pong
<ralsina> facundobatista: I am trying to figure out what needs fixing to handle bad time in the client which makes SSO fail
<ralsina> or rather oauth fail
<facundobatista> ralsina, what?
<ralsina> facundobatista: if the client's time is off by 15 minutes, oauth fails
<alecu> facundobatista, the thing is that we are finding a lot of windows machines where the time is not set to the right gmt time, so the clocks are different from our servers
<facundobatista> alecu, ralsina, ok
<ralsina> facundobatista: so, there are 3 places in u1-client where oauth requests are signed, and would need to be fixed
<alecu> facundobatista, right now it fails on sso, so the user is not even to create a new account nor sign in with an existing one
<ralsina> alecu: you go on, you understand it better than I anyway :-()
<ralsina> :-)
<facundobatista> ...
<alecu> facundobatista, the fix that ralsina has found involves doing an http HEAD request to the webserver, and getting the server timestamp, and using that instead of the client's timestamp when signing oauth
<facundobatista> alecu, ok
<alecu> facundobatista, we can do it as a blocking url call in the sso and probably in control panel
<facundobatista> alecu, ok
<alecu> facundobatista, we might even do it as a blocking call in the webcalls inside syncdaemon (create new share, publish file)
<alecu> facundobatista, but should we do it as a blocking call before the protocol authenticates?
<alecu> my guess is "no"
<karni> alecu: to be precise, do one HEAD request and apply the server-client difference to all following request.
<alecu> karni, ralsina had some concerns with that
<karni> ralsina: ↑ ?
<karni> alecu: you want a HEAD before every request?
<alecu> karni, ralsina says " it will break completely if the user *fixes* the time"
<facundobatista> alecu, I don't have a clue about authentication, but why not every time?
<alecu> facundobatista, from a performance point, I don't like "every time" either.
<alecu> facundobatista, my question was one of blocking or async web call
<facundobatista> alecu, but if you don't do it, it will fail, right?
<karni> alecu: that's why we do HEAD just during every app launch
<ralsina> karni: difference is, our app runs all the time
<alecu> karni, that sounds bad :-)
<alecu> karni, "doing head", I mean :-)
<karni> alecu: hahahh
<gatox> ok... eod for me... i'll be back when i get bored from studying! bye
<karni> ralsina: I beleive (and I have no metrics) that it is minority of users who do not turn their computers off
<alecu> gatox, have fun!
<ralsina> karni: agreed, but it may be 12 or 16 hours between starts
<dobey> people turn computers off?
<alecu> karni, what about suspend?
<dobey> what is this, the 90s?
<karni> ralsina: Also, there's another solution. If you receive HTTP UNAUTHORIZED or such* (to be defined), only *then* you get server time, apply the difference, and try again.
<karni> ralsina: that won't give you 15+minutes of lag
<alecu> karni, that sounds like the most reasonable solution. It also sounds like a complicated fix right now.
<ralsina> +1 on complicated, because I need to find every place where a request is done, and add an if
<karni> alecu: how about doing head (again.. ;D) every few hours then?
<alecu> karni, that's my proposal: caching the time difference for an hour or so.
<karni> ralsina: Can't you override an OAuth library method that generates the timestmap? (somewhere "higher" than fixing all the places that sign?)
<karni> or, actually, lower
<ralsina> karni: yes, we can
<karni> alecu++
<ralsina> karni: it's somewhat filthy though :-)
<karni> All your Anroids are belong to filthy karni!
<karni> androids as well ;d
<ralsina> also, on Linux we can't patch system libraries. It would have to be a monkeypatch
<karni> alecu: FYI if someone uses files REST API, they have to use the same fix.
<ralsina> or inherit that class, and replace it everywhere we use it
<facundobatista> ralsina, you won't be put blocking code unless you do it in a separate thread, right?
<ralsina> facundobatista: the idea is not to add any blocking code except on some "initialization" somewhere
<facundobatista> ralsina, you won't be put blocking code unless you do it in a separate thread, right?
<ralsina> facundobatista: the idea is not to add any blocking code except on some "initialization" somewhere
<ralsina> once more and it's a tie in chess :-)
<facundobatista> ralsina, so, don't do it
<facundobatista> ralsina, don't add blocking code in the main thread, doesn't matter the stage
<dobey> ralsina: tie? i think you lost :)
<ralsina> facundobatista: don't write code that doesn't work for a % of users
<ralsina> ;-)
<ralsina> giving orders is fun! ;-)
<ralsina> Yes, I don't intend to make things block. I also intend to make it work.
<alecu> facundobatista, ralsina: so, if we do it such as "oauth.OAuthRequest.from_consumer_and_token" will sometimes block, we should fix ubuntuone/storageprotocol/client.py->oauth_authenticate() so it calls "oauth.OAuthRequest.from_consumer_and_token" in a thread
<ralsina> alecu: if we do it by keeping an offset, it doesn't block
<alecu> ralsina, that is only if the offset is calculated on startup. If we "cache" the offset, that function *may* block at some point.
<ralsina> alecu: no, it will fail, not block
<ralsina> then, we trigger a recalculation of the offset in a thread
<alecu> ralsina, then it's a more complicated change, because we would be changing the signature of from_consumer_and_token
<ralsina> alecu: hmmm
<alecu> ralsina, by adding a new possible exception to that function, that we would have to catch everywhere
<ralsina> from_consumer_and_token never sees the failures, it just creates headers
<ralsina> the failure would have to be caught when the request is actually sent
<alecu> ralsina, probably most places are already handling those errors. I know SD retries on auth failures. But some other places may drop the credentials from the keyring or such
<alecu> ralsina, because the error is the same
<ralsina> this is all, of course, much more complicated than expected.
<alecu> ralsina, My proposal is to make a class that derives from OAuthRequest, where .from_consumer_and_token() or .sign_request()  may block, and to make storageprotocol use it inside a thread.
<alecu> facundobatista, ^
<alecu> ralsina, that way all the other places where oauth signatures are done won't need to be changed.
<ralsina> alecu: it's doable
 * ralsina is scared to even think of sideeffects
<alecu> I'll check the webclient in control panel.
<facundobatista> alecu, why not issuing the thread inside .from_consumer_and_token ?
<facundobatista> alecu, other question: are you doing this extra call always? or when you detect (somehow) that the machine's hour is wrong?
<alecu> facundobatista, because .from_consumer_and_token is not async, so it does not return a deferred
<facundobatista> alecu, ok
<alecu> facundobatista, only when it's wrong on startup
<facundobatista> alecu, ok
<alecu> ralsina, also we should at some point publish this OAuthRequest derived class on the u1 developers api, because as karni pointed out it will be very useful for devs using our webservices.
<ralsina> alecu: agreed
<dobey> alecu: we should fix python-oauth
<ralsina> dobey: python-oauth is doin the right thing
<ralsina> dobey: it even lets you pass it a timestamp if you don't want to use the system's
<dobey> it's not doing the right thing on the server
<ralsina> dobey: it's within the spec
<dobey> ralsina: the timeout isn't, is it?
<ralsina> dobey: yes it is
<ralsina> dobey: how the server processes the nonces is not spec'ed. Or at least it's not spec'd so much that this is out of spec :-/
<dobey> where?
<dobey> the nonce is not particularly relevant to the issue at hand
<ralsina> dobey: yes it is. The time window is so that there is no need to keep track of all nonces ever received.
<ralsina> So, if the timestamp is too old, it just assumes it's a replay attack on an old nonce
<dobey> that is a matter of convenience, rather than part of the spec though. it is not specified for the server to behave that way
<ralsina> it's not specified that they shouldn't
<dobey> no, but python-oauth really shouldn't be implementing any unspecified behavior
<ralsina> anyway. Alecu: I agree that is the better solution. I will try to start implementing it tomorrow morning, but it's a much better idea if you do it instead :-/
<achiang> hello, i uploaded some *.m4a to U1Music yesterday. they appear in the web gui under "files" but not on the android music app
<achiang> i have refreshed the android music app several times
<alecu> ralsina, sure. I'll be bugging you with OAuth questions, though :-)
<ralsina> alecu: happy to help within my limited knowledge of it :-)
<dobey> achiang: non-DRM files from iTunes?
<dobey> achiang: or are they DRMed? :)
<achiang> dobey: yes, aiui, *.m4p are DRM, and *.m4a are non-DRM
<achiang> <- willing to be corrected, though
<dobey> achiang: ok; beuno ^^ achiang is having some issues with m4a files too it seems :)
<achiang> dobey: beuno: let me download a file from the web and make sure banshee can play it
<achiang> dobey: beuno: verified that banshee can play it
<beuno> achiang, thanks, this is already on my plate
<achiang> beuno: sweet, thanks
<achiang> if only i could sync from an external drive, all my U1 warts would be cured. ;)
<achiang> as it is, it rocks more and more every day
<nigelb> duanedesign: Hey, around?
<ralsina> I have to do my evening school run
<ralsina> will work a bit more late tonight. Mail me if you need me
<mandel> if anyone needs me, Im around :P
<dobey> that's what she said
<mandel> hehehe
<dobey> later all
#ubuntuone 2011-09-20
<JamesTait> Good morning, everyone!
<oimon> hello, my u1 client is stuck in this state and won't download new files that are on the server: http://pastebin.com/mLGr5dDQ
<oimon> any suggestions?
<gatox> hi everyone
<oimon> hmm my problem is resolved after installing ubuntuone-client-tools
<duanedesign> hello oimon
<oimon> hi
<duanedesign> oimon: you feel you got it fixed?
<oimon> duanedesign: yes, i was stuck in that state, not receiving new files, even after -d and -c , but it seems that after installing ubuntuone-client-tools, the next -d , -c it started working again
<duanedesign> oimon: ok, great. What version of Ubuntu?
<oimon> running versino 1.4.4.1-0ubuntu1~lucid1
<duanedesign> aha :)
<duanedesign> ok
<oimon> known issue?
<duanedesign> oimon: unfortunately 10.04 does not have all the improvements of the newer versions. We are working on getting those changes backported to Lucid
<oimon> ah ok, i'll bear that in mind :)
<duanedesign>  It’s taking us a while to do this since the improvements are often significant changes and require a lot of testing to ensure we don’t break existing functionality.
<duanedesign> oimon: but we are here to help all we can
<oimon> thanks. i'm all good again now
<duanedesign> great
<mandel> gatox, ping
<gatox> mandel, pong
<mandel> gatox, the branch you were reviewing is now fixed, can you take a look when ever you have time?
<gatox> mandel, give the link, i'll review it now :D
<mandel> gatox, sure, give me a sec
<gatox> mandel, ok
<mandel> https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-windows-installer/auto-update-python-only/+merge/76047
<mandel> gatox, ^
<gatox> mandel, on it
<mandel> gatox, thx a lot
 * mandel things that gatox must really really want his new mobile phone
<gatox> mandel, jejejeje
<gatox> mandel, i keep receiving this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/693672/
<mandel> gatox, let me take a look
<mandel> gatox, maybe I did not push it, let me check
<gatox> mandel, jeje ok
<mandel> gatox, which revno do you have?
<gatox> 70
<gatox> mandel, MY BAD
<gatox> mandel, i made a branch inside the branch instead of merge :P
<mandel> gatox, oh well, better you than me hehehehe
<gatox> mandel, jej
<gatox> mandel, now everything is ok :P
<gatox> mandel, approving
<gatox> mandel, ready, +1
<gatox> mandel, now, if you are so kind :P can you review this?? https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/834152/+merge/76026
<gatox> just one line and in a xml.......... TRIVIAL
<mandel> gatox, sure, on it
<mandel> gatox, <joke>and the tests?!?!?!</joke>
<gatox> mandel, jejejej
<gatox> ralsina, ping
<ralsina> gatox: pong
<gatox> ralsina, hi! can i have a review from you?
<ralsina> sure
<ralsina> I owe you a few
<gatox> ralsina, already has mandel approval: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/834152/+merge/76026
<ralsina> and I trade you this one: https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/no-icon-without-arguments/+merge/76129
<gatox> ralsina, already has nessita's approval: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/mismatch-password/+merge/75785  -  https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/verification-code/+merge/75755
<gatox> ralsina, ok
<ralsina> gatox: set to approved as trivial
<gatox> ralsina, right
<ralsina> I was already doing mismatch_password => approved
<ralsina> The other one after I take the kid to school
<gatox> ralsina, ok
<ralsina> mandel: did you IRL test the auto-update-python-only branch? Because if you didn't, I have to
<mandel> ralsina, I did not do an IRL
<ralsina> mandel: ok, I will
<mandel> ralsina, thx!
<ralsina> mandel: what's your next task?
<mandel> ralsina, atm I'm lookng at how to get that the old beta is installed using COM, that way we can propose the user to do the  migration (just moving files) and uninstall it
<mandel> ralsina, atm I know how to get the product ID but not the product name, but I guess I can short that out too, is just that I'm getting a COM object issue (method not found thing)
<ralsina> mandel: ack
 * mandel errands
<ralsina> mandel: could you do a review here ... https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/no-icon-without-arguments
<ralsina> gato:+1 on verification-code
<ralsina> gatox_away, gatox: ^
<ralsina> dobey: ping?
<ralsina> mandel: ping
<ralsina> mandel: I don't think developing a feature you can't test is wise: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/693741/
<mandel> ralsina, what do you mean?
<ralsina> mandel: check the pastebin
 * mandel looking at pastebin
<ralsina> mandel: if you can't run the code, what are the chances of it working? :-)
<mandel> ralsina, yeah? I really need to fix the vm, let me fix that first
<ralsina> mandel: yes, please
<mandel> ralsina, so there are no tests for main() then?
<mandel> ralsina, I'll add some to ensure that get_credentials is correctly called
<ralsina> mandel: testing main is a pain in the ass, since it installs a reactor
<ralsina> that's why most stuff is moved outside main
<mandel> ralsina, agh, true
<ralsina> so that bit is pretty untestable unless we moved the reactor installation outside it and then patched it, which is uuuuuuuugly
<mandel> ralsina, ok, I'll push the branch with th fix then
<ralsina> mandel: cool, I'll retest
<ralsina> but we do need to get your VM fixed soonish
<mandel> ralsina, I really dislike the fact that the reactor installation is done automatically...
<mandel> ralsina, are you using a vm or a real machine?
<ralsina> mandel: CURRENTLY REAL MACHINE
<ralsina> oops, sorry about screaming
<mandel> ralsina, heheh no ofence taken :P
<mandel> ralsina, hm.. so I guess I cannot clone yours :(
<ralsina> mandel: no
<mandel> ralsina, revno 74
<ralsina> mandel: acj
<ralsina> ack
<ralsina> mandel: another error when running it, check the MP
 * mandel hates COM
<mandel> ralsina, I really need to fix my vm :(
<ralsina> mandel: if you want, I can take over this branch while you do it
<ralsina> mandel, alecu, gatox, dobey: standup in 5'
<mandel> ralsina, can you run the following script for me: http://paste.ubuntu.com/693753/
<mandel> ralsina, I can do that during the flight of tom, I hope I have all I need and is just a matter of config
<ralsina> mandel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/693754/
<ralsina> mandel: ok, fine by me
<mandel> ralsina, I have com, according to the docs that should be there: http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/aa369432(v=VS.85).aspx
<mandel> f*ck
<ralsina> mandel: the products are unicode
<ralsina> I suppose you have to use those keys to get some other object
<ralsina> mandel: they are things like {8220EEFE-38CD-377E-8595-13398D740ACE} <type 'unicode'>
<mandel> ralsina, yes, but installer.ProductInfo get a id and the var you want..
<mandel> ralsina, and pycom should be doing the correct translation, or so I hope
<dobey> ralsina: pong?
<ralsina> dobey: rye posted a disturbing picture today of the contact picker thing in oneiric
<dobey> ok
<mandel> me
<ralsina> dobey: could you talk to him, verify it happens to everyone and/or take a look?
<ralsina> me
<ralsina> gatox, dobey, alecu: standup
<dobey> i'll look
<dobey> me
<mandel> ralsina, fix pushed
<mandel> revno 75
<ralsina> mandel: go, alecu and gatox seem to be delayed
 * ralsina needs to find that whip
<dobey> we should move the standup to a time when people aren't taking their kids to school
<ralsina> dobey: yes, we should have it a bit later.
<ralsina> but gatox is at the bank
<ralsina> we should move it to a time when noone needs money. Star Trek TNG for example
<ralsina> mandel: GO
<mandel> DONE: Fixed issues with the uato-update branch (tests where failing, ralsina is doing IRL since my vm is broken). Looked at using COM to get the list of installed products to detect if the last beta is there
<mandel> TODO: provide UI to let user know he has the old beta and we can remove it. Add migration stepts.
<mandel> BLOCKED: somehow, COM is a pain
<mandel> COMMENT: I won't be around tom, I have a flight to catch.
<mandel> next: ralsina
<mandel> dobey, or having lunch ;)
<ralsina> DONE: IRL testing, reviews, proposed a branch for notification area bug, lots of bug triaging/answering, discussed how to fix the time/oauth problem, tech leads call TODO: more of the same, mgmt call BLOCKED: no
<ralsina> dobey?
<dobey> if only everyone was in the same timezone
<dobey> λ DONE: poked about exceptions, landed nessita's branch for FEs
<dobey> λ TODO: more bugs, contacts picker/nautilus/libsyncdaemon poking
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<ralsina> dobey: and working in an office!
<ralsina> dobey: that was less than 1 block from my house, please ;-)
<dobey> it's only a 5000 mile commute!
<ralsina> alecu: you!
<mandel> dobey, that would me you and me moving to ar, do we want that ;)
<ralsina> dobey: again, Start trek TNG technology would solve it. I propose we stop working until the 31st century
<dobey> i don't think TNG is that far into the future
<ralsina> dobey: you are practically in ART timezone. You just wake up late :-)
<dobey> or i guess it is; first contact screws up the timelines
<alecu> DONE: proposed two branches for review, investigated OAuth timestamp issues
<alecu> TODO: keep working on a branch for OAuth
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<ralsina> dobey: 24th century according to the official stardates guide
<ralsina> alecu: thanks
<ralsina> alecu: I have your reviews next in line
<alecu> ralsina, mandel, gatox_away, dobey: I've got two branches for review:
<alecu> https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntu-sso-client/unicode-usernames/+merge/76146
<alecu> and
<alecu> https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/unicode-usernames/+merge/76145
<dobey> ralsina: so it's half a millenia sooner :)
<alecu> the -client branch depends on the -sso branch
<dobey> or 3/4 even
<mandel> ralsina, can you try this other one in your system: http://paste.ubuntu.com/693765/
<ralsina> mandel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/693767/
<ralsina> mandel: re-re-testing
<mandel> ralsina, I dont think I understand win32com, that should b working, I'm going to move to ctypes.
<ralsina> mandel: ack
<mandel> ralsina, cause you understand the same from here: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/974653
<mandel> ralsina, right?
 * mandel thinks he is going crazy
<ralsina> mandel: can't check right now, starting mgmt call :-(
<mandel> ralsina, ac, I need to go away to recover money from my old landlady, I should be back in an hour
<alecu> mandel, good luck with *that*!
 * alecu will be afk for a while
<ralsina> mandel: ack, I'll try to take a look after I am done with the review
<mandel> alecu, I need it
<ralsina> mandel: geting there, still get a trace: check the MP
<ralsina> fijate el codigo VB que tiene "on error next", y mira siempre el valor de Err.number
<karni> Good (UGT) morning everyone
<alecu> ralsina, I'm taking amelia to kinder, will be back in 30'
<ralsina> alecu: ack
<gatox> i'm finally back!
<ralsina> gatox: welcome back!
<gatox> ralsina, hate to do errands
<dobey> lunch and errands time; bbiab
<alecu> I'm back
<alecu> mandel, ping
<ralsina> me is starting to think mandel has killed his landlady and is dining on her kidneys with fava beans and a nice chianti
<ralsina> alecu: there is a chance your sso and u1-client branches fix this bug? bug #854328
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 854328 in ubuntuone-client "On localized windows, XDG gives the wrong folder names (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/854328
<alecu> looking
<gatox> ralsina, ping, please let me know when you have a minute
<ralsina> gatox: pong
<gatox> ralsina, i'm having some problems with "No Network Page"... basically...... when i execute "QtNetwork.QNetworkConfigurationManager().isOnline()" in linux, it returns True... but in Windows in the VM it returns False... are you testing that in a VM or in a native windows?
<ralsina> I tested it n native windows
<gatox> ralsina, mmmmmmm maybe is that....... :S
<ralsina> BUT, ask alecu, there already is some network testing code in SSO I think
<gatox> alecu, ping
<ralsina> ok, lunch. gatox, you are not leaving at 3 today, are you? ;-)
<gatox> ralsina, nop..... i'll be here until 5pm or 6pm
<gatox> ralsina, so........ enjoy your meal :P
<ralsina> ok, cool, let's talk about the build at some point after lunch
<alecu> gatox, pong
<alecu> gatox, there's some network testing code in ubuntu_sso/networkstate/windows.py
<alecu> gatox, I know for sure that it works on linux, but have not tested the windows bits myself.
<alecu> gatox, and the sample on how to use it is here: ./ubuntu_sso/tests/bin/show_nm_state
<gatox> alecu, thanks!! i'll take a look at that :D
<alecu> gatox, you are welcome!
<dobey> brb
<gatox> alecu, just in case........ funca una maravilla el network state de windows :P
<alecu> gatox, es todo mérito de mandel
<gatox> mandel, groso! :P
<gatox> (las cosas que uno dice por un telefono jejejeje)
<ralsina> gatox: siempre con honra ante todo!
<gatox> :P
<gatox> ralsina, i almost resolve network state :D
<ralsina> cool!
<gatox> ralsina, let me know when you want to talk about the building... yes, i'm really anonoying :P
<gatox> about building the installer....... not the building :P
<ralsina> gatox: now?
<gatox> ralsina, ok
<gatox> ralsina, i'm at mumble if you want
<ralsina> get lp:~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix_809873 go to scripts/ check the README, let me know if you get stuck
<ralsina> that way I know if I need to document more ;-)
<gatox> ralsina, ok!
<gatox> ralsina, great
<gatox> ralsina, :S i didn't recognize the command "fetch"
<ralsina> python setup.py fetch
<gatox> it*
<ralsina> acordate que es el setup.py de adentro de scripts
<gatox> ahhhhhhhhh
<gatox> ralsina, crap....... i don't have bazaar in my VM... i use it from linux... installing...
<gatox> ralsina, is it really necessary?
<ralsina> gatox: you *could* copy the bzr branches into sources
<gatox> ralsina, ok, i'll do that........ faster
<ralsina> you need ubuntuone-client ubuntu-sso-client ubuntuone-control-panel ununtuone-windows-installer and ubuntuone-storage-protocol
<ralsina> And later on, you *will* fix your VM so it actually works as a development machine ;-)
<gatox> ralsina, okok, but as i was using for everything else linux... i didn't need that before.... until now :P
<ralsina> gatox: it's ok, it's just that I expect to start delegating this stuff and you are "the windows guy" remember ;-)
<gatox> ralsina, yes, of course!
<ralsina> mandel: ping
<ralsina> alecu: +1 on both unicode_username branches
<alecu> woohoo
<ralsina> alecu: how's the oauth stuff looking?
 * ralsina is scared speechless of getting that into this release
<dobey> Today is Pungenday, the 44th day of Bureaucracy in the YOLD 3177
<dobey> well, that explains a lot.
<alecu> ralsina, it's coming along. I'll probably finish it today
<ralsina> alecu: awesome
<ralsina> alecu, gatox: I am setting code deadline for this release around 7PM UTC tomorrow
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> i guess i should just get off the internet now
<ralsina> with the usual caveats about "good" branches being able to sneak in. But I'd rather not do it this time.
<gatox> raack
<gatox> ralsina, ack
<ralsina> dobey: why?
<dobey> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/09/19/beast_exploits_paypal_ssl/
<alecu> ralsina, that means 24hs from now, right?
<ralsina> Your religion mandates rest on even pungendays?
<ralsina> alecu: 24:18
<alecu> dobey, yes, and it will be shown here in Buenos Aires, this friday.
 * ralsina is dubious of things that claim to attack SSL by decrypting it
<ralsina> but if it works.... scary
<alecu> ralsina, it's just a matter of releasing a patch that blocks TLS 1.0 on all browsers
<ralsina> alecu: and make the global economy stop
<alecu> ralsina, hahaha
<ralsina> alecu: HOW AM I GOING TO GET THE USB WAFFLEMAKER I WANT FROM CHINA???????
<alecu> ralsina, by snail mail?
<ralsina> alecu: ok, how am I ging to pay for it? How did this work pre-internet?Oh, I know, it didn't :-)
<dobey> ok. twisted.
<alecu> ralsina, perhaps "make the global economy stop" is not a bad thing after all!
<ralsina> alecu: may I remind you why you like uruguay so much? ;-)
<dobey> what happens in uruguay, stays in uruguay?
 * alecu ponders again about moving
<nigelb> aquarius: Sadly, it turns out we couldn't get anyone for ubuntu one session.
<aquarius> nigelb, ah, sorry about that
<ralsina> I am EOD. alecu: send mandel a mail with your branches for review, please, so he can take a look early in the morning
<gatox> ralsina, i'm with the installer.... i'm in the last step
<ralsina> gatox: cool!
<ralsina> gatox: how's it going?
<gatox> ralsina, hope to send you the installer later..... i'm not quite understand the last step... it says: "use builder" :P but doesn't say how... i'm reading the doc.....
<ralsina> gatox: bzr pull
<gatox> i don't quite**
<ralsina> I clarified it a bit :-)
<gatox> ralsina, ahhhhhhhok
<ralsina> Or, the GUI version: open Installbuilder, open ubuntuone.xml and click "build" :-)
<ralsina> If the damned CLI tools had a way to tell them where I want the output file, I could automate it
<gatox> ralsina, ohhhhhhhh it was so easy!
<ralsina> yes
<ralsina> NOW it's easy ;-)
<gatox> building....
<gatox> ralsina, :P
<ralsina> like the guy in the bar, the barman asks "what do you do for a living?" "I am a lumberjack in the Sahara desert." "Easy job, there are no trees there!" "NOW!"
<gatox> ralsina, jejejejejeje
<gatox> ralsina, true...... someone always has to suffer first jejee :P
<ralsina> gatox: for many tests, you can use the binaries from dist
<ralsina> so often you can try things skipping the last step.
<gatox> ralsina, ok...... i think i have it... let me test it
<ralsina> Also, in setup.py there is a thing that's the list of binaries to build. If you call it "console" you get things with cmd windows showing stderr. If you call it "windows" you don't.
 * gatox taking notes.....
<gatox> ralsina, yeyyyyyyyy it works!!........ and now i can see how ugly the icon in the taskbar looks like :S
<ralsina> hmmmm? it looks fine here
<gatox> ralsina, yes??....... let me show you a screenshot
<ralsina> but if you want to fix it, it's the .ico file there and something in the setup.py
<gatox> yep
<ralsina> But I would like to see the screenshot please
<gatox> ralsina, do you want me to send you the installer... altohugh...  i think i forgot to configure some variables about the publisher
 * gatox taking screenshot
<ralsina> publisher?
<ralsina> you mean the autoupdate? No need to do that anymore
<gatox> ralsina, ok
<gatox> ralsina, look at the icon in the desktop, Start menu, and taskbar: http://ubuntuone.com/2nLfeEKRG8RVz05ttDG2Wj
<gatox> ralsina, it seems to have a defect at the bottom
<ralsina> gatox: most definitely doesn't look that way here. Let me screenshot
<ralsina> gatox, wait until you see control panel and have two icons in the taskbar
<ralsina> does one look good and the other one bad?
<gatox> ralsina, let  mme check
<ralsina> At least on my installation, it looks like the icon for installer is crap, but the icon for control panel is good
<gatox> ralsina, the icon for the control panel looks different.... but looks kind of blurry.... not good either
<gatox> ralsina, do you want to see a screenshot?
<ralsina> please
<gatox> ralsina, http://ubuntuone.com/7RmyqS809tLaT9Zj1Bqb55
<gatox> mmmmmmm in real life looks worse.....
<ralsina> no, mine doesn't look like that
<ralsina> let me take a shot
<gatox> ralsina, maybe i have some settings that prevent windows to render the things properly :P bloody windows
<ralsina> gatox: well, we need to take care of that too :-/
<gatox> ralsina, yes, i'll create a bug for that
<gatox> ralsina, and assign to me because i can reproduce this, ok?
<ralsina> here are the bad(left) and good(right) icons I get: http://screencast.com/t/GRDw0LYcF
<ralsina> gatox: you agree the right-side icon looks ok, right?
<gatox> ralsina, it seems....... but it is hard to tell with the orange effect..... but the left one has the defect too
<ralsina> gatox: please build it as "windows" instead of "console" in setup.py and check if it makes a difference
<ralsina> yes, the left one is installer and looks like crap
<gatox> ralsina, ok...... i did it as windows
<ralsina> the right one is control panel, but is from another build, which was done as "windows"
<gatox> ralsina, ok...... i will create the bug
<ralsina> ack
<dobey> evening everyone
<mandel> alecu, ralsina I can take a look now :)
<ralsina> mandel: I don't even remember why I was looking for you :-)
<ralsina> I remember I put something about an exception in your merge proposal though
<alecu> mandel, I will appreciate if you can review this two branches:
<alecu> https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntu-sso-client/unicode-usernames/+merge/76146
<alecu> and
<alecu> https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/unicode-usernames/+merge/76145
<alecu> mandel, the second depends on the first one
<mandel> alecu, sure :)
<mandel> ralsina, it was to review branches from alecu, or so I think
<ralsina> oh, cool that too :-)
<mandel> alecu, what was the issue with the unicode username?
<mandel> ralsina, so, now that we are in OMG, how many users do we have? 'cause by the looks of the comments we might not have more users but more UI designers ;)
<alecu> mandel, one of our users has an account named "Matyáš"
<ralsina> we are in OMG?
<mandel> ralsina, yes
<mandel> alecu, and?
<alecu> ralsina, yup. And our ex-intern has been answering most questions
<alecu> mandel, and both sso and syncdaemon exploded because of it.
<ralsina> missed that one. We got close to 1K concurrent
<ralsina> and then it dropped because it's late
<mandel> ralsina, nice, 1k is a decent number, and the servers are doing ok, right?
<alecu> mandel, we had lots of places where the paths were assumed to be utf-8, but where in fact mbcs
<ralsina> mandel: AFAIK, yes
<alecu> *were
<ralsina> windows is ~ 50% of oneiric users
<mandel> alecu, ah.. mbcs, that evil bastard
<mandel> ralsina, really? joder!
<ralsina> did you see who is commenting there? :-)
<ralsina> mandel: pretty graphs: https://graphite.ubunet.canonical.com/render/?&from=-7day&width=1024&height=768&until=-0hour&target=sumSeries(storage.production-api-server-dc*.clients_platform.linux.value)&target=sumSeries(storage.production-api-server-dc*.clients_platform.win32.value)
<alecu> ralsina,  yup. Our ex-intern has been answering most questions
<mandel> ralsina, yes, he is well trained :)
<mandel> ralsina, not bad at all :)
<karni> Have a great afternoon/night guys o/
<mandel> alecu, line 345 of diff, what happened with the self?
<alecu> mandel, sorry: what branch?
<alecu> mandel, oh, the self.tritcask_dir?
<alecu> mandel, it's not used anywhere else
<alecu> mandel, only on the __init__
<mandel> alecu, ok, cool
#ubuntuone 2011-09-21
<jo-erlend> nice! Desktopcouch works again :)
<JamesTait> Morning all!
<rye> mornings!
<rye> Directory browsing is broken at the moment on the web ui, we are aware of this issue
<rye> same on edge
<j0nr_> hey ho... does copying files into UbuntuOne directory via commandline (i.e. cp) work?
<j0nr_> or does it have to be via GUI?
<karni> j0nr: It does work. U1 does not care if you paste it with mouse or cp
<j0nr> cool
<ralsina> morning!
<j0nr> can I start the daemon remotely via ssh? if I try u1sdtool --start it looks like it is erroring about X11...
<j0nr> does this mean it is running?:
<j0nr> ps aux | grep ubuntu
<j0nr> jonr      1715  1.0  3.6 130036 37364 ?        Sl   Sep20   9:04 /usr/bin/python /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-syncdaemon
<karni> j0nr: you're talking about headless ubuntuone? That's a very different question.
<karni> I'm not sure what's are the possibilities for headless u1.
<j0nr> karni: not headless, just accessing my home computer remotely, so only have ssh access
<karni> j0nr: I see
<gatox> ralsina, ping
<ralsina> gatox: pong
<gatox> ralsina, good morning, how are you?
<ralsina> gatox: fine, but with my kid at home because he was sick last night, so I don't know how much I will be able to work
<gatox> ralsina, oops.... ok....
<gatox> ralsina, i'm fighting with the .ico........ i tested several things... but, the problem seems to be with png2ico or windows... because the .ico file looks ugly, is not related to u1
<ralsina> ok, we can build the ico using something else, surely
<gatox> ralsina, i'm trying to generate the ico with something else to test if the problem is in the program or in windows
<ralsina> we could even try just putting one lare icon in the .ico
<ralsina> large icon
<gatox> ralsina, yes, because the program will scale it....
<ralsina> right
<ralsina> just put a 128x128 and see what happens
<gatox> ralsina, yep
<gatox> ralsina, looks ugly...... let me try with another program
<ralsina> ok
<gatox> ralsina, i was able to generate a .ico that looks really nice with gimp... i will try to put it in the installer now and look how it is resized
<ralsina> cool
<ralsina> gatox, dobey, alecu: standup in 10'
<gatox> ralsina, ok
<ralsina> gatox: you have a MSDN, right?
<gatox> ralsina, mmmmmmmmm nop....
<ralsina> gatox: ok
<gatox> me
<ralsina> me
 * ralsina is about to start calling all developers phones 5 minutes before standup
<gatox> ralsina, i think today there isn't much people around :P
<ralsina> mandel is on a plane, I think, nessita is on vacation, noone else has excuses ;-)
<dobey> meh
<gatox> right
<ralsina> thanks dobey!
<ralsina> gatox: go
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Learn how to generate the installer. Some work with application icon.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Keep fighting with application icon and another UI bugs.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> ralsina, go
<ralsina> DONE: reviews, proposed a branch for notif. icon, lots of IRL, mgmt call, lots of bug triaging
<ralsina> TODO: more of the same, start packaging
<dobey> λ DONE: fixed #791736, some gtk3/twisted debugging/hacking
<dobey> λ TODO: bug #854754, bug #851187
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 854754 in ubuntuone-client-gnome (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Share dialog has extremely small contact selection widget (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/854754
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 851187 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Progress bar does not appear on launcher (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/851187
<ralsina> BLOCKED: no
<ralsina> dobey: precocious
<dobey> doh
<alecu> holla
<ralsina> alecu, go!
<dobey> ralsina: you switched from single line mode! cheater.
<ralsina> dobey: I was typing it :-)
<ralsina> dobey: also, shows you don't actually *read* standups ;-)
<dobey> i'm not a manager :)
<dobey> also, knowing everyone else on my team is working on windows, doesn't really help me much :)
<ralsina> dobey: standups are not just for managers. They are also a way for peers to know what the rest of the team is doing, and offer/ask assistance
<ralsina> dobey: then there is that ;-)
<dobey> and launchpad spams me with mail for bug/branch changes
<ralsina> dobey: yes, there has been a lot of churning these last few days. It should settle eventually
<ralsina> dobey: do you have access to the canonistack tarmac? It seems to be stuck
<gatox> ralsina, the icon looks ok, if it doesn't contain several png insides... but, once it is resized begin to looks ugly... i think that maybe we can choose the most common size and make the .ico in that size... to ensure that is going to be pretty in *most* cases...
<ralsina> and sidnei is not here yet
<ralsina> gatox: make it look pretty on 7
<ralsina> I think that's 64x64 or maybe 48x48
<alecu> DONE: made syncdaemon run IRL when the clock is wrong, with a storage-protocol branch for review; found a few more places to fix like this
<alecu> TODO: finish sso branch with this fix, work on control panel and sd webcalls (create shares, public files)
<alecu> BLOCKED: it's more work than anticipated
<alecu> NOTE: happy spring!
<gatox> ralsina, yes, i will try with those
<gatox> ralsina, really bad management of icons on windows...
<alecu> ralsina, so, mandel should be 4 hours on his first flight already
<ralsina> alecu: I think so, yes
<ralsina> alecu: take it easy on the clock/oauth, I am dropping it from tomorrow's release. Do it right, and aim for next week's
<ralsina> alecu: also, could you check if I did the right diagnosis on bug #855513
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 855513 in ubuntuone-client "unexpected keyword argument 'n_bytes_read' (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/855513
<alecu> ralsina, ok. I'm already trying to do it right, because I know it's sensitive
<dobey> ralsina: i do
<ralsina> alecu: yes, I am just taking away the time pressure ;-)
<ralsina> dobey: could you take a quick look? We have a few branches waiting to merge
<dobey> well, i did, before the instance apparently died :)
<ralsina> dobey: that explains it ;-)
<dobey> ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<ralsina> So, it's "wait for sidnei's puppet" time!
<alecu> ralsina, from what I see, it seems that the above bug will happen on linux too
<dobey> ralsina: when did windows get symlinks?
<ralsina> alecu: I thought it was that the windows notification stub lacked arguments
<ralsina> dobey: they have .lnk files
<ralsina> dobey: except for they not working from CMD, it's the same concept
<dobey> it's the same concept if symlinks on unix were .desktop files
<alecu> ralsina, hmm... it will be safely ignored, but we won't see detailed progress on downloads
<ralsina> dobey: it serves the same purpose.
<ralsina> alecu: ok, so let's queue that one up for linux too
<dobey> my truck also serves as a key for locked gates, but just because i can open those gates, doesn't mean i drive around smashing through gates to unlock them :)
<ralsina> dobey: that's just because the zombiecalypse is not here yet. How about "for a regular windows user, a .lnk serves the same purpose as a symlink serves for a regular linux user"?
<dobey> i have to disagree. a) i see zombies everywhere i go, and b) "Confucious say, do not use cannon, to kill mosquito."
<dobey> wtf? how is bug #855419 even possible?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 855419 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "Multiple instances of ubuntuone-syncdeamon are running, extremly slowing down system (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/855419
<ralsina> dobey: it's weird and unusual
<ralsina> my guess is, his dbus session is broked beynd belief
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> ralsina: will the ssl certs in ubuntuone-storage-protocol having unix line endings break on windows?
<ralsina> nope
<ralsina> I mean, I don't know
<ralsina> I would be surprised if it broke because of that, though
<dobey> can we test that?
<ralsina> sure
<ralsina> let me convert mine
<dobey> well, the new openssl apparently broke because they have DOS line endings :)
<ralsina> dobey: one of the certs was DOS the other was UNIX
<ralsina> dobey: the original certs usually have unix EOLs
<ralsina> dobey: that's why it would surprise me if it broke :-)
<dobey> hmm, ok
<ralsina> seems to work ok
<ralsina> I converted them to unix EOLs and was able to login
<dobey> ok
<ralsina> starting sync now to see if that's ok too
<dobey> yeah, syncdaemon is the big one. i don't think control panel/sso/wahtever uses them
<dobey> although given that one of the certs is already unix EOLs, i suppose it does work
<dobey> or syncdaemon just hasn't worked on windows ever :)
<gatox> ralsina, i have 2 branches that are not landing... and they have commit message.... do you know what can be happening?
<dobey> gatox: tarmac died
<gatox> dobey, ahhhh jeje ok
<gatox> ralsina, SSO is not working for me..... ( http://paste.ubuntu.com/694472/ ), i'm going to try to restore the vm to see if i broke something
<ralsina> gatox: no, don't
<ralsina> gatox: that's because you never ran the installer
<gatox> ralsina, ahhh ok...... i'll do that and then uninnstall it
<ralsina> it sets two keys in the registry, with the paths and command lines for SSO and syncdaemon
<ralsina> if you uninstall the keys go away :_)
<gatox> ralsina, ahhhhhhhh okok...... thanks!
<ralsina> just run it and then ignore it :-)
<dobey> lunch; bbiab
<ralsina_> alecu_: I could really use a second review here: https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/no-icon-without-arguments/+merge/76129
<alecu_> ralsina_, sure
<ralsina_> alecu_: thanks
<ralsina_> Argh, I am going to kick manuel's ass tomorrow
<ralsina_> i set a needsfixing on his branch yesterday morning, and no comment from him whatsoever
<ralsina_> blah, I'll put a try/catch on the release code. CRAP
<ralsina_> gatox: do you have the large icon png handy?
<gatox> ralsina_, yes
<gatox> ralsina_, let me upload it
<ralsina_> gatox: thx
<gatox> ralsina_, this one is the .ico in 256: http://ubuntuone.com/01MQHJolJVT2XF7TeWf6Gm
<gatox> ralsina_, and this is the png: http://ubuntuone.com/2nmlUPxNgzqctuOhV7NW9x
<gatox> ralsina_, ping
<ralsina_> gatox: pong
<gatox> ralsina_, i'm looking at this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-windows-installer/+bug/845737
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 845737 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "When entering email to reset password, errors are not highlighted (affects: 1) (heat: 22)" [Medium,In progress]
<ralsina_> right
<gatox> ralsina_, which shows the error in the top of the window like this: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/79437286/error-not-highlighted%20.png
<ralsina_> right
<gatox> ralsina_, it says that is not highlighted... but i also think that the error should appear at the bottom of the window as everything else...
<gatox> it's a really easy fix
<gatox> but i wanted to check with you
<ralsina_> go ahead then
<gatox> ralsina_, thx
<ralsina_> but how many branches do you have "in progress" right now?
<gatox> ralsina_, 8....... this is one of them...... and 2 are waiting for tarmac to go live again to merge that branches
<ralsina_> that's waaaay too many. But anyway, I have to stop for lunch, so, go ahead, we'll talk and prioritise when I come back
<gatox> ralsina_, okok
<ralsina> alecu, gatox, did you see the failing merges?
<gatox> ralsina, nop
<ralsina> gatox: ok, you have one ;-)
<gatox> ::S
<ralsina> gatox: lp:~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/834152
 * gatox looking...
<gatox> wowwww...... what happend there.......
<alecu_> ralsina, I did not
<alecu_> ralsina, btw: I've approved your icon branch
<ralsina> alecu_: it's the sso branch
<ralsina> alecu_: saw it, thanks!
<alecu_> doh, a pylint issue! dumb me.
 * alecu_ will fix that after moving the bed, desk and chairs to the office.
 * ralsina has let down the spirit of nessita by not pylint-checking before approving. Seppuku is required.
<ralsina_> Seppuku suspended because I couldn't find the katana unit test.
<gatox> ralsina_, i need a review please: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/reset845737/+merge/76452
<ralsina_> gatox: looking
<ralsina_> gatox: that's the reset password page?
<gatox> ralsina_, the name of the branch is wrong...... is forgotten password page really
<ralsina_> ack
<ralsina_> gatox: it works and everything, but it breaks at least one test in ubuntuone-windows-installer
<ralsina_> specifically: ubuntuone_installer.gui.qt.tests.test_gui.MainWindowTestCase.test_forgotten_password_controller_error
<ralsina_> So you will have to do a small branch on -installer too
<gatox> ralsina_, on installer?? ok, on it!
<ralsina_> gatox: here's the pastebin http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/694613/
 * gatox fixing...
<ralsina_> gatox: confirmes that works against sso trunk. So you seem to have changed some bit of API
<gatox> yeo
<gatox> yep
<ralsina_> if you could keep the API the same instead of doing a fix n -installer it may be saner
<dobey> oh wow, sunlight
<ralsina_> alecu: after the unicode-usernames branch lands, could you ask gatox to do an installer and pass it onto elopio so he can test it on his brazillian XP?
<ralsina_> I want to be sure that bug is really gone, and the SSO logs end in the right place
<dobey> meh
<ralsina_> mooo
<elopio> windows installation will complete in approximately 33 minutes. That's saying since approximately 34 minutes.
<elopio> I just hope it's enough to set it on portuguese, and not to download the portuguese installer.
<dobey> so it seems this issue likely won't be fixable for another 6 months :(
<ralsina_> elopio: I suspect it's not enough, but let's try it :-(
<ralsina_> elopio: in any case, create a user called something like "çáéñ" and that should have the same effect
<elopio> ralsina_, that should have been easier :)
<elopio> anyway, I'll leave the download during lunch, so we have the image if required again.
<ralsina_> elopio: cool. We probably will. On Windows_pt the system folders are non-ascii. And I know no other windows with that "feature" and a language I kinda can read :-)
<elopio> btw, I have access to a lot of downloads through msdn , in case you need something. My prices are cheap.
<gatox> ralsina_, sorry....... should i made an installer for elopio ?
<ralsina_> gatox: after alecu's unicode name branches land
<gatox> ralsina_, ok
 * ralsina_ is delegating!
<gatox> ralsina_, re-review: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/834152/+merge/76026
<ralsina_> gatox: on it!
<ralsina_> gatox: set to approved again
<gatox> ralsina_, ok
<ralsina_> I have to go babysit now, mail me review requests if needed, will be back in one hour
<jo-erlend> if the Ubuntu One folder is always synced, that means it'll automatically be recreated as soon as I log into U1, right?
<jo-erlend> I don't want to sync everything, but I would like to keep all the synced stuff in one hierarchy. Any ideas how to achieve that without having two different Ubuntu One folders?
<dobey> uhm; that depends on what ou mean exactly by 'recreated'
<dobey> you simple disconnected and deleted it?
<dobey> jo-erlend: we don't sync symlinks; so you could put the stuff you don't want somewhere else, and symlink to it i guess
<jo-erlend> I haven't done that yet, because I have several gigabytes of data that I don't want to up and download lots of times as an experiment.
<dobey> but that will break/work differently, if we ever sync symlinks
<jo-erlend> I'm a musician and I store my projects in ~/Music. I have 150GB of data there, and I don't want to store that on U1. But I also have other music in ~/Music that I do want to sync, and I do want them to be available in ~/Music on the other computers. I also don't want a very large list of folders to select when adding a new computer.
<jo-erlend> because if I choose to sync ~/Music/Nellie_McKay and ~/Music/The_Doors, then they will get their own top-level folders on U1, right?
<dobey> yes
<dobey> jo-erlend: if you don't want to sync your project files, maybe move them to ~/Music Projects/ or something instead, that isn't synced?
<jo-erlend> yes, that works. But I might want to sync Nellie McKay on all my computers, but not Frank Sinatra, for instance. Then that would become two different hierarchies.
<jo-erlend> something like ~/Synced Music/ and
<jo-erlend> ~/Unsynced Music/
<jo-erlend> that's not elegant, to say the least.
<j0nr> hey.... ok, so I drag a folder to another U1 synced folder and it starts syncing. Before it finishes I change my mind and pull it back out... what happens??
<j0nr> The folder I pulled back out still looks like it is trying to sync
<j0nr> and something is uploading
<j0nr> ok maybe its not uploading... but it still has the 'refresh' sync in progress symbol on the folder
<ralsina> j0nr: eventually, everything in the folder will be removed from the server
<ralsina> j0nr: at least that's what's supposed to happen
<j0nr> ralsina: but would it have to all upload if i removed it before it finished uploading?
<ralsina> j0nr: no, it should finish whatever file it was uploading then start deleting. More or less.
<dobey> jo-erlend: i can't think of any solution to that, which would be elegant, really; if you *actually* want to sync only some of your music library
<j0nr> something seems to have got it stuck. the U1 panel says sync in progress, but theres nothing uploading
<jo-erlend> dobey, I do. I would like my music to be available, but I might not want to stay connected for weeks before my favorite music became available.
<jo-erlend> I wish synced folders would retain their parents. That would solve the whole thing.
<dobey> jo-erlend: move everything out of the way temporarily; make an empty folder ~/Music; synchronize it; add only your favorite music; wait for it to sync; add everything else
<jo-erlend> dobey, what does that mean?
<dobey> what does "retain their parents" mean?
<dobey> jo-erlend: it means your "favorite" music will sync first, and you will have all your music synced after
<jo-erlend> let's say I'm spending the weekend at my fathers house. So I get an account at his desktop and I log onto my u1 account so I can listen to some music. I now have to either download 50GB of music in order to listen to one album, or use the web interface and download files one by one.
<dobey> or get music streaming, and just stream the songs
<jo-erlend> is there any chance that Ubuntu one will support filesystem hierarchies in the near future? A flat structure like this is very difficult to deal with.
<j0nr> dobey: are yoiu referring to the Android app? Is there a desktop ap to stream music?
<jo-erlend> it's not really a problem for me to copy and paste directories as I need them, but it does mean deleting and redownloading those directories on all my computers each time. It's currently impossible for me to sync my music folder to my laptop since it has a small SSD.
<dobey> jo-erlend: what did you mean by "retain parents"?
<jo-erlend> dobey, that ~/Music/Nellie_McKay should be synced as ~/Music/Nellie_McKay and not as Nellie_McKay
<dobey> i think it is
<dobey> am pretty well sure it is, in fact
<dobey> and easy enough to test
<dobey> mkdir -p foo/bar; synchronize foo/bar, go to other computer and subscribe to foo/bar
<j0nr> once a new music file is uploaded, how before I could expect to see it in U1 music on android
<dobey> j0nr: between 0 and infinity seconds
<j0nr> heh ok.
<dobey> j0nr: if it's on the server already i'd guess it should show up pretty soon
<dobey> beuno: ^^ how often do new files get scanned?
<j0nr> hmmmmmmm
<ralsina> gatox: ping
<j0nr> following u1sdtool --current and uploads seem to be restarting?
<dobey> hrmm, my sd is "waiting for connection to end" :(
<jo-erlend> dobey, ah, it just took some time before I was notified that I could get those directories. Thanks.
<dobey> jo-erlend: mind, syncing all those directories will get you lots of folders in the subscribe list, that you will have to individually subscribe to on each machine
<jo-erlend> dobey, yes, but it's far quicker than manually creating the folders and downloading file by file, and certainly _much_ faster than downloading everything, even if that was possible.
<dobey> jo-erlend: well, as i said before; you could just subscribe to music streaming, and you wouldn't have to bother with either of those; you could just pick which songs you want to listen to in the streaming app
<jo-erlend> I don't know how to do that.
<jo-erlend> where can I get it?
<dobey> https://one.ubuntu.com/services/music/
<jo-erlend> and does it allow to play offline? Because I pay 4 euros per megabyte when I'm on the laptop away from home
<jo-erlend> oh, I thought that was only for Android and iOS.
<dobey> yes it does; the android/iphone apps have caching
<dobey> well, android does have an emulator thing that runs on linux, so you could use it on a real computer too
<jo-erlend> I don't want to install Android on my laptop. I want to keep using Ubuntu.
<gatox> ralsina, pong
<ralsina> gatox: on https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/forgotten845737/+merge/76462
<ralsina> gatox: why are you removing the overlay.hide?
<dobey> i'm not suggesting not using ubuntu; just saying it is possible to run the android app on top of ubuntu
<jo-erlend> oh, I didn't know that was possible.
<gatox> ralsina, because now the overlay is executed always in the critical method (before that method wasn't called), so it is no longer neceessary there, and it was called twice
<ralsina> ok, +1 then
<gatox> :D
<ralsina> gatox: but considering the time, I don't think any more branches are getting in this package
<dobey> jo-erlend: a bit complex, but definitely possible
<ralsina> unless you can get a review from alec-u and I do the build late at night
<dobey> jo-erlend: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Run-Android-Applications-on-Ubuntu-115152.shtml
<gatox> alecu, are you free  for a review?
<gatox> :P
<alecu> gatox, always for you, mister
<jo-erlend> dobey, but if I only sync those albums I want to have everywhere, that'll only be a few dozens. Except for the UI in the client, is that a problem?
<gatox> alecu, that's the spirit!
<beuno> dobey, fairly instanty
<jo-erlend> I mean, I'm completely fine with having to check the boxes for each album on each computer.
<dobey> j0nr: ^^ "fairly instantly" it is :)
<gatox> alecu, https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/reset845737/+merge/76452  -  https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/forgotten845737/+merge/76462
<beuno> dobey, 5 minutes wouldn't surprise me, there's a 4 minute cache
<gatox> ralsina, is the sso branch ok?? i saw you just approve the installer one
<dobey> beuno: cool, thanks
<ralsina> gatox: have not checked that one yet
<gatox> ralsina, ok
<dobey> jo-erlend: you can do that; i'm just making suggestions that might be easier for you in the long run.
<ralsina> alecu: how is the lint fix for the sso unicode-usernames branch going?
<alecu> ralsina, uh, I totally forgot about that. I pushed and was waiting for launchpad to rescan. Let me set it to approved again.
<ralsina> alecu: ack
<ralsina> because after that we still have to merge the other one :-)
<alecu> done.
<ralsina> gatox: approved the sso branch, but I feel I am doing crappy reviews today, I hardly slept last night :-(
<gatox> ralsina, wow :S .... well you'll have a few days to relax and change the air at pycon
<ralsina> gatox: puking kids wake me up, what can I say.
<gatox> jejeje
<jo-erlend> dobey, ok. I guess I'll figure it out somehow. If I now make ~/Music synced and move all files from ~/Ubuntu One/Music over to ~/Music, will that cause me to have to download everything again, or will it handle that properly?
<dobey> i don't think that will result in more downloads; moving files out should result in them being "deleted" on the server in that location; you might want to copy, then delete after everything gets synced though, instead of straight move; if you have the available space in your quota
 * alecu will be offline for 10minutes, moving the router around
<dobey> have a good evening all
<jo-erlend> dobey, it did upload :(
<ralsina> bye dobey!
<alecu> ralsina, gatox: I need to run to pick up amelia because her mother needs to do some errands
<ralsina> alecu: ok
<alecu> gatox, I'll finish the review in an hour or so.
<gatox> alecu, ack
<gatox> alecu, np
<ralsina> ok, then I will stop for a couple of hours so I can start putting the binaries together after that
<alecu> gatox, double approval!
<gatox> alecu, awesome! thanks
<gatox> :D
<alecu> gatox, I've already set to "approved" the sso branch
<gatox> alecu, thanks!
<alecu> gatox, should we wait for it to land before setting approval on the installer branch?
<gatox> alecu, no need
<alecu> gatox, cool, then I'm setting the second branch to approved too.
<alecu> now, let's see about my branches pending land...
<gatox> alecu, are you anxious about BG game?? jeje
<ralsina> alecu: ping
<ralsina> alecu: I am not sure how far away the oauth branch is but, ahem, there is not as much time as I had in my mind
<ralsina> alecu: basically, we need it to be ready by monday noon or so
<ralsina> alecu: do you think it can be done tomorrow?
<alecu> ralsina, I'll try
<ralsina> alecu: cool, that's as much as I can ask for :-)
<alecu> ralsina, I still have some work hours today ahead
<alecu> ralsina, also, I'm not coming on monday :P
<ralsina> alecu: I know, that's why I ask for it for tomorrow :-)
<alecu> ralsina, right. It's that or it's working on friday night, and letting gatox play BSG without me.
<ralsina> haha
<alecu> ralsina, and I would not let that happen!
<ralsina> can I join the BG match? ;-)
<gatox> jeje
<alecu> ralsina, sure!
<gatox> awesome!
<alecu> ralsina, then I think we are almost full... it's a 5 or 6 player game I think, and facundo already reserved spot.
<ralsina> ok
<ralsina> I can also not play if someone with more boardgame experience wants to jin
<ralsina> join
<alecu> oh, and x-ip as well
<ralsina> I suspect I will be dead busy doing my saturday talk on friday night
<alecu> ralsina, it's a diplomacy and backstabbing game, so no board game experience needed.
<ralsina> Oh, I am good at diplomacy and backstabbing
 * ralsina brings his backstabbing knifes to Junin
 * alecu remembers he needs to finish his friday morning talk :P
<alecu> ouch
<ralsina> I have to start my friday talk, too
<ralsina> and my lightning
<alecu> hahahah
<gatox> alecu, i have to finish one of my friday talks too......
<ralsina> and think about the panel
<gatox> we're very responsable
<gatox> jeejje
<alecu> ok, I'm grabbing a bite, then I'll keep working too.
<ralsina> we are busy people
<alecu> gatox, it's the windows port!
<gatox> of course!
<alecu> it's sucking our life away!
<gatox> jejjee
 * ralsina is taking a shower, and then probably building binaries
<ralsina> and tomorrow up at 5:30 to push the signing RT
<ralsina> and then all over again on monday/tuesday
<ralsina> but I am not doing all the bug triaging next wednesday dudes ;-)
<alecu> damn
<alecu> tarmac is not picking the latest sso version: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/unicode-usernames/+merge/76145
<alecu> I'll try again.
<alecu> damn
<alecu> It won't pick it up, it probably gets it from the nightlies.
<alecu> ralsina, houston
<alecu> ralsina, my -client branch depends on the changes on the -sso branch
<alecu> ralsina, and it seems tarmac is not picking those -sso changes when running the tests for -client
<alecu> ralsina, my guess is tarmac is using -sso from packages.
<alecu> probably nightlies
<toodida>  I just set up Ubuntu one with a shared folder, how to make a friend to download file from my share folder? Do he need an account?
<toodida> is there someone experience with ubuntu one setup?
<ralsina> alecu: ping sidnei quckly
<ralsina> alecu: if that doesn't work, I will have to merge them manually
<ralsina> in the release, I mean
<ralsina> toodida: you can publish the file (and anyone with the URL can get it), or yes, he needs to create an account
<alecu> ralsina, there's no sidnei around :-(
<toodida> got that ralsina.....yesterday, I uploaded 6 files in the shared folder, but Ubuntu One did not show or update any file.....is there a bug or something wrong?
<toodida> ralsina,,,,,another question: once you had the ubuntu one account setup....Can you upload your data/file from any computer/system or must strictly upload from only one system?
<toodida> are U still around ralsina?
<elopio> this windows world is so not funny. There is no unicode characters on brazilian portuguese version. It has "Meus documentos".
<elopio> ralsina, I created a user with a unicode name. Please let me know if that will do, or if should I look for another weird language.
<toodida> elopio....do you want another LANG in mozilla/firefox or in another Application?
<elopio> toodida, I wanted a weird character in the path to the user documents and settings. Not related to the language.
<toodida> then you should look at the application of the Doc Property to if there are fonts/Chars.....What kind of this Doc App?
<elopio> toodida, about your question, you will be able to synchronize files from and to any device connected to your account.
<elopio> I didn't understand what you have just said.
<alecu> toodida, re: your question above: you should be able to upload from any system
<toodida> can you explain clearer what you try to accomplish?
<alecu> elopio, ditto.
<toodida> alecu, yes I've done it, but more than 24 hrs....those files were not updated, not land into the folder....does it mean that I have to SYNC after uploading?
<elopio> toodida, I'm not trying to accomplish anything. Just doing some tests on the windows client, and I was complaining because I hate windows. That's it :)
<alecu> elopio, lol on the "meus documentos". You should be able to create a weirdly named folder as a sibling of that folder, and make a UDF out of it.
<alecu> elopio, it should work as well for the purposes of these tests
<alecu> toodida, you should not have to sync after uploading, no.\
<alecu> toodida, it should happen automatically.
<ralsina> elopio: we are having trouble merging the branches to test that, so don't worry, you can test it tomorrow before the release
<toodida> alecu, then why there is none of the file upload? is there a bug of Ubuntu One?
<alecu> toodida, if you try uploading "new" files thru the web (one.ubuntu.com), are they downloaded to the "Ubuntu One" folder?
<elopio> alecu, that sounds good too. I'll try with that and a weird name. But your branch is refusing to land anyway.
<alecu> elopio, yup, it's still refusing to land :-(
<elopio> ralsina, sure. Using the weird name and the weird sibling of meus documentos seems like a good test. I'll be pending on the new installer to verify it.
<toodida> alecu, I did try to upload it from one.ubuntu.com, during the upload there is no error at all....but nothing in the folder!
<ralsina> elopio: ack
<alecu> toodida, sorry, I don't understand what you mean. Do you mean "upload it *to* one.ubuntu.com"?
<toodida> yes, alecu
<alecu> toodida, and that file shows up on the folder on the web?
<toodida> nup
<toodida> that what I meant
<toodida> looks like U miss understood my question earlier Alecu
<toodida> do you actual use Ubuntu One?
<toodida> Alecu?
<alecu> toodida, that's very weird, I've never seen anything like that.
<alecu> toodida, yup, I work on it.
<toodida> well....look like you don't have experience yet....just start learning?
<elopio> jeje. Funny guy.
<elopio> toodida, so, you are trying to upload a file to a shared folder using the website, right?
<elopio> have you tried reloading the page and opening the folder again?
<alecu> toodida, no, it's been a year and a half. But I'm not a native english speaker, so I sometimes have trouble understanding some people
<toodida> correct elopio
<toodida> how long have U been using UbuntuOne, alecu?
<alecu> toodida, more than two years. What about you?
<toodida> just 2 days
<elopio> toodida, have you tried reloading the page and opening the folder again?
<toodida> elopio/alecu.....nothing showed even refresh the page!
<elopio> toodida, is weird. I have just tried to do it and I got my files uploaded. There is a small issue with the reload, though.
<elopio> toodida, can you give me the steps to reproduce your problem?
<elopio> perhaps I'm doing something different.
<toodida> elopio: here is the basic step: 1) login to your ID + pwd at one.ubuntu.com -- 2) under Files -> upload file: select it and it open a browser for the user to select file to upload --3) after select the specific file, choose open , then it starts to upload..--4) the upload processing shows the blue/green bar on the screen until it disappear without error....That's it...The user supposes to see the file in the share folder.....Why
<toodida> don't you try to reproduce it and let me know?
<toodida> I think Ubuntu One QA Engineer failed to test this basic feature!
<toodida> it's just a baby toy --- non professional tool
<toodida> it's a crab
<elopio> toodida, jeje, you are right. I'm a QA Engineer and I failed to test that :)
<elopio> I'm sorry.
<toodida> well what does the QA lead to release it?
<elopio> but I did what you said. And then refreshed the page, and the file is uploaded. I'm reporting the bug about the refresh.
<elopio> toodida, it's kinda complex, but we are working on improving the process so this things don't happen again.
<toodida> can you allow me to take a look of your shared folder, elopio?
<elopio> toodida, sure. What's your email?
<toodida> ok elopio, toodida@gmail.com
<elopio> toodida, shared.
<toodida> It's so glad to know you are the QA Eng.....do U think it allows to upload the entire folder or multiple files at one?
<elopio> toodida, I think I haven't fully understood your question.
<elopio> from your computer, if you move an entire folder to your Ubuntu One folder, it will upload the entire folder contents, one file at a time.
<elopio> toodida, your issue #855973, in case you want to subscribe to follow the status.
<elopio> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers/+bug/855973
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 855973 in ubuntuone-servers "uploaded files are not shown (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [High,New]
<toodida> ok....but if you are travel and using different system, but you already had the entire folder, can you do the same?
<toodida> Thanks for the bug ID.
<jamesw> hello, how can i synchronize another folder other than the Ubuntu One folder?
<elopio> toodida, still don't understand. If you are in another system, and connect to your ubuntu one account, it will download all the files you have uploaded.
<jamesw> the context menu item doesn't seem to work
<elopio> and they will be kept synchronized.
<toodida> got it and Thx elopio
<elopio> jamesw, what operating system are you using?
<jamesw> natty
<elopio> jamesw, let me update and check.
<jamesw> i am trying to synchronize a folder in .Private but it is completely ignored
<toodida> elopio, one more basic question for you: How did you send the share folder to friend to access just like you just send a "test" folder to me?
<elopio> toodida, from the website, theres a link "More" next to your browser. Open it, click share and enter your friend's address.
<elopio> toodida, or you can do that from nautilus too.
<toodida> ok....elopio....let's me test it and send it to you to see if you can get it...can you let me know you email pls?
<elopio> toodida, test5@elopio.net
<toodida> ok...elopio....can you confirm whether you can see a mp3 file in there? it
<toodida> it's pretty slow, elopio
<elopio> toodida, it depends on your upload speed.
<elopio> I haven't received any share notification yet.
<toodida> elopio, this file is only 21mb, but still load the email to you....more than 1.3 mins
<toodida> hmm....still load....sorry for the slowness
<toodida> do you receive it yet elopio?
<elopio> jamesw, sorry for the delay. I don't have nautilus integration either. Will investigate...
<jamesw> i have the integration
<jamesw> i tell it to synchronize and it doesn't give any feedback and the folder does not appear in the u1 control panel
<elopio> ah, I found my integration.
<elopio> jamesw, I could synchronize a folder outside ubuntu one. And I see it on the panel and on the website.
<elopio> do you have any other issues? can you adding a file to the ubuntu one folder and check for it on the website?
#ubuntuone 2011-09-22
<jamesw> elopio: how can i add the folder outside of the context menu?
<jamesw> and thank you elopio
<jamesw> elopio: in the u1 control panel i see cloud folders section but no way to add a new folder
<jamesw> i do see the default u1 folder
<elopio> jamesw, you can use u1sdtool --create-folder ~/path/to/folder
<jamesw> thank you
 * alecu will have dinner now.
<jamesw> $ u1sdtool --create-folder '/home/osiris/.Private/ECRYPTFS_FNEK_ENCRYPTED.FWaZr7vko8xyB-RONe1H1hCXN0I7zqtV1xuULNg6wx4Bz9YjROTKA0syC---'
<jamesw> FolderCreateError: UDFs can not be a symlink (path=/home/osiris/.Private/ECRYPTFS_FNEK_ENCRYPTED.FWaZr7vko8xyB-RONe1H1hCXN0I7zqtV1xuULNg6wx4Bz9YjROTKA0syC---)
<elopio> jamesw, there you go, you can't sync symlinks :)
<jamesw> but it wasn't a symlink
<elopio> that's by design, and I don't know if it's going to change.
<elopio> jamesw, you can check that
<elopio> if [ -h /home/osiris/.Private ]; then echo "it's a symlink"; fi
<jamesw> :-/
<jamesw> i want to sync encrypted content
<elopio> jamesw, move it to another folder:
<elopio> mkdir ~/notsymlink
<jamesw> that won't keep
<elopio> cp ~/.Private/* ~/notsymlink
<jamesw> oo maybe make a hard link
<elopio>  u1sdtool --create-folder ~/notsymlink
<elopio> jamesw, that won't work: https://one.ubuntu.com/help/faq/does-ubuntu-one-support-symlinks-or-hard-links/
<jamesw> ln '/home/osiris/.Private/ECRYPTFS_FNEK_ENCRYPTED.FWaZr7vko8xyB-RONe1H1hCXN0I7zqtV1xuULNg6wx4Bz9YjROTKA0syC---' ~/Ubuntu\ One/encrypted
<jamesw> ln: `/home/osiris/.Private/ECRYPTFS_FNEK_ENCRYPTED.FWaZr7vko8xyB-RONe1H1hCXN0I7zqtV1xuULNg6wx4Bz9YjROTKA0syC---': hard link not allowed for directory
<jamesw> i can't hard link it anyway
<jamesw> i can't be the only one who wants an encrypted u1
<elopio> jamesw, ah, now I understand what you want.
<elopio> you are not alone, see issue #375289
<jamesw> ty
<elopio> bug #375289
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 375289 in ubuntuone-servers (and 1 other project) "data encryption (client-side as well as server-side) (affects: 52) (dups: 1) (heat: 265)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/375289
<elopio> you can encrypt your files with gpg or whatever you like, and then move them to the synchronized folder.
<ralsina> alecu: give up, it's not going to work until sidnei updates the VM or something
<alecu> ralsina, I was just trying in case the nightlies are updated automatically once per day.
<ralsina> alecu: ok
<alecu> it seems it does not :-(
<ralsina> alecu: I am uploading the binaries to be signed.
<alecu> \o/
<ralsina> alecu: I am about to drop asleep on my kbd
<alecu> ralsina, I just fixed a weird issue I was having...
<alecu> ralsina, the server was exploding because my timestamps were float instead of ints :-P
<ralsina> alecu: oh, that happened to me
<ralsina> You really need an int(time.time()) or whatever
<ralsina> we should still report that as a bug to python-oauth
<ralsina> OTOH, I hate them with the intensity of a white dwarf nowadays so I won'
<ralsina> ok, no I don't hate them, their API is sane, it's all lazr's fault
<ralsina> hey, positive review: http://www.addictivetips.com/windows-tips/ubuntu-one-for-windows-review/
<ralsina> "sleek and stylish"
<JamesTai1> Morning all! :)
<gatox> hi
<karni> hi hi
<akgraner> Chipaca, and aquarius I sent you all a comment that was left on the interview with aquarius  - can you all answer that or do you just want to include the answer in your interview Chipaca?
<Chipaca> I haven't seen it, but I can answer it if aquarius would rather. Your call, aquarius.
<aquarius> Chipaca, I don't have an answer for proxy support (I did ping ralsina about it); you're better at talking on the record about what we're planning to do and when than I am, I think.
<Chipaca> sure
 * Chipaca looks for the emoticon of a speeding bus
<aquarius> oi!
<akgraner> Thanks guys!  You all rock - Make pgraner buy you a beer at UDS  on me...;-)
<Chipaca> akgraner: will do :)
<Chipaca> aquarius: j/k :)
<aquarius> Chipaca, hahaha http://www.fileformat.info/info/unicode/char/1f68d/index.htm
<aquarius> it's the "oncoming bus" character. We need to get this into the Ubuntu font
<Chipaca> it's way out there. I have no font on my system with that glyph.
<ralsina> aquarius: On the record answer about proxy: it's our biggest bug and I will have someone working on it starting Oct 1st
<ralsina> aquarius: and when I say someone, I actually mean 1.5 maybe even 2 people ;-)
<aquarius> :)
<ralsina> aquarius: what I don't have is an estimate on how much actual work it entails, mostly because noone AFAIK has ever actually thought it all the way through
<ralsina> aquarius: and it involves at least SSO, web API client, and syncdaemon/protobuffers
<aquarius> ya
<ralsina> aquarius: and untill all of those work... it doesn't work. Also, because "proxy" means roughly 14 different things ;-)
 * aquarius laughs
<aquarius> indeed
<aquarius> might it be worth updating the bug with some indication of what's going on for proxies?
<aquarius> (note: not a suggestion to do so, merely a question)
<ralsina> aquarius: I will update it with something like "so-and-so are now working on it, thanks for your patience" when we start it, I think
<aquarius> cool
<ralsina> aquarius: and thanks ever so much for letting me know about the unicode "Transport And Map Symbols Block". That is going to come handy :-D
<aquarius> with no fonts at all supportng it :)
<ralsina> aquarius: well, all in due time :-)
<gatox> i hope you don't mind, i wanted to share this video that we made for ninja-ide's anniversary (today): http://animoto.com/play/mW33mIeozrwPmOS1pIkqjQ :P
<ralsina> gatox: you can't just use coldplay like that :-D
<ralsina> gatox: or whatever that music is
<gatox> ralsina, :P shhhhh
<doctormo> Could one of you fine gentle-people answer this ask please: http://askubuntu.com/questions/60771/are-there-any-plans-to-add-paid-software-support-to-kubuntus-muon-software-cente.
<gatox> ralsina, the killers
<ralsina> doctormo: you should probably ask in #ubuntu not #ubuntuone
<ralsina> gatox: right, I like the killers. Why didn't I recognize it?
<ralsina> doctormo: or even in #kubuntu
<doctormo> ralsina: Why would that even make sense? I'm not the asker, I'm the finder of answers.
<doctormo> And plans for adding paid support to anything in Ubuntu is online services.
<ralsina> doctormo: because this channel is for development and support of ubuntu one, and we don't have any connection to kubuntu :-)
<doctormo> ralsina: Ah, then by proxy you provide an answer. Thank you.
<ralsina> gatox: ping
<gatox> ralsina, pong
<ralsina> gatox: could you file two UI bugs?
<gatox> ralsina, yes, shoot
<ralsina> 1) On the devices tab in u1cp, the icons are misaligned
<ralsina> 2) The "hi" font is hug
<ralsina> huge
<ralsina> I suppose for 2) you need design feedback
<gatox> probably
<gatox> ralsina, should i assign that to me?
<ralsina> yes please
<gatox> done
<gatox> ralsina, i waste a lot of time today with a ui bug (and i can not figure it out yet..), i'm moving to another bug now, and return to that one later with fresh ideas
<ralsina> gatox: which one?
<gatox> ralsina, it's silly.... but i can find the exact problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-windows-installer/+bug/845739
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 845739 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "Text entries are not left aligned with titles (affects: 1) (heat: 14)" [Medium,In progress]
<ralsina> you mean the subtitle or the labels on the entries?
<ralsina> I don't mind the entries being indented a bit, but the subtitle looks slightly OUTdented
<gatox> the text fields and the labels over the entries.....  they are as you said a bit to the right
<ralsina> gatox: a layout with left-margin?
<gatox> ralsina, ok, i'll check the subtitle
<gatox> ralsina, it's everything align to the left, all the paddings and spacing removed..... and it still look like that :S
<ralsina> gatox: I am not *sure* it is, it may be the letter shapes
<ralsina> gatox: use qt-inspector on it
<gatox> ralsina, i'll check anyhow... that should be fast...... now, i'm with this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-windows-installer/+bug/852105
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 852105 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "There is no feedback on captcha loading/refreshing (affects: 1) (heat: 30)" [Medium,In progress]
<ralsina> you can see the positions, layouts, specings, etc
<ralsina> that one should not be hard
<ralsina> alecu, dobey, gatox: standup in 8'
<gatox> ralsina, ack
<alecu> me
<ralsina> me
<gatox> me
<ralsina> alecu: go
<alecu> DONE: worked on sso branch for skewed clock (bug #692597)
<alecu> TODO: try to finish all clock related work *today*
<alecu> BLOCKED: by some broken unit tests, will see now with a clearer head
<alecu> NEXT: ralsina
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 692597 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) (and 3 other projects) "If the user has the date wrong, connection fails (affects: 4) (heat: 18)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/692597
<ralsina> DONE: closed release, doing signing right now, ton of bug triaging, babysitting my kid TODO: finish signing, assign tasks, make pycon.ar arrangements, sleep? BLOCKED: by the internets
<gatox> gatox, go :P
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> All the branches landed. Some improves in Network Detection and Captcha Refresh ui feedback (not finish yet)
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Keep killing UI bugs.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<ralsina> gatox: you mean the network detection stuff is landed?
<gatox> ralsina, nono..... it says that some improves... i was working on that, the i start with the installer..... now i will resume that branch
<ralsina> gatox: ah, ok, cool
<ralsina> alecu: after the release is done, I need to start thinking about... PROXY
<dobey> me
<ralsina> alecu: how do you feel about leading that?
<ralsina> dobey: go
<dobey> λ DONE: struggled with gtk3, gir, twisted; bug #854754, bug #854776, determined #851187 not reasonably fixable :(
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 854754 in ubuntuone-client-gnome (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Share dialog has extremely small contact selection widget (affects: 1) (heat: 7)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/854754
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 854776 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Nautilus plugin incorrectly checks for UDF nesting (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/854776
<dobey> λ TODO: mass reincarnation
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<ralsina> alecu: you are free to cry on your mate now, of course
<alecu> ralsina, sounds reasonable. I'll start looking into proxy stuff that after the minisprint
<alecu> ralsina, cry? you mean, "kill him"?
<ralsina> alecu: cool. Since we have the no-lone-rangers policy, you will have a partner on it
<alecu> great
<ralsina> alecu: as in "kill me" rather ;-)
<alecu> :-)
<alecu> ralsina, oh, I thought you meant the spaniard that's arriving in my office any minute now.
<alecu> ralsina, in fact, I need to take amelia to kinder and get to my office asap
<ralsina> alecu: oh, I will kill that one
<alecu> ralsina, I'll be back in 30'
<ralsina> alecu: go ahead!
<alecu> bytes!
<gatox> ralsina, brb, i have to go to the terminal to look for "Dora la aspiradora" jejee my new cleaning robot :P
<ralsina> hahaha
<ralsina> I need one of those. Who does dishes.
<gatox> ralsina, yes! me too..... but everyone says that dishwasher machines are pretty crappy
<ralsina> gatox: they work ok, they jus take a whole lot of space
<dobey> dishwashers are much less crappy today than they were 10 years ago
<dobey> i wish i had one
 * ralsina bought 24 dishes so he can serve meals in clean dishes for 4 days, scrape and wait for the maid
 * ralsina is really not proud of that
<dobey> just hope you never have guests for dinner? :P
<ralsina> dobey: I am not ideologically opposed to washing dishes. I just find it very mindnumbingly boring.
<dobey> ralsina: welcome to the world of thinkers.
<alecu> hello back!
<ralsina> hello alecu!
<ralsina> lisette! you are back?
<ralsina> alecu: is the mad spaniard there already?
<alecu> ralsina, not yet. google says his flight arrived 9:15, but the traffic is a chaos around here.
<ralsina> and he has to clear customs
<ralsina> he may be taking the cab about now
<dobey> you mean he has to hope he didn't get stopped by customs :)
<ralsina> dobey: I am going to slip two bags of powdered sugar in his suitcase before he leaves ;-)
<dobey> heh
<gatox> ralsina, i'm back... do you think that the overlay is better?? i was thinking of using a "Loading..." (with fade in, fade out) in the area of the captcha only to not block the complete form)
<ralsina> gatox: I think it's *easier*
<ralsina> and I think it has to be finished today, unless you are working on monday morning on it
<ralsina> :-)
<gatox> ralsina, yes, with overlay is 2 sec
<gatox> ralsina,  overlay it is :P
<ralsina> and let's think about when the captcha is loaded
<ralsina> and wasn't there a bug about network errors making the captcha load fail and breaking stuff?
<ralsina> We can fix all three at once
<gatox> ralsina, yes, i was looking at that too!
<ralsina> cool, then your day is fuly booked now :-)
<ralsina> mandel: welcome1
<ralsina> s/1/\!/
 * ralsina corrects his IRC in valid sed syntax
<alecu> gatox, ralsina: Q about -windows-installer: does it do any kind of oauth signed web calls by itself? or does it uses the control panel backend/syncdaemon/sso to do it?
<alecu> gatox, ralsina: no hurry
<ralsina> alecu: everything is done via u1cp/syncdaemon
<alecu> cool
<ralsina> alecu: it does a oauth-signing, but is sent to the webbrowser
<alecu> ralsina, so, not cool
<ralsina> alecu: why not cool?
<alecu> ralsina, we'll need to use the oauth stuff I'm doing to sign the url sent to the browser too.
<ralsina> alecu: hmmmm it's one method only
 * alecu wonders if mandel got TSA'd in the states
<alecu> ralsina, medium cool!
<ralsina> alecu: and the method is actually in u1cp! cool again? ;-)
<alecu> cool again!
<alecu> btw: medium cool is a great movie, with "real" history in it, as opposed to 99% of movies.
 * ralsina offers "Cool hand luke"
<alecu> ralsina, in my control panel branch I won't be fixing the libsoup calls (as used on linux), only the txwebclient calls we use on windows.
<alecu> ralsina, we can fix linux later, right?
<ralsina> alecu: sure
<alecu> ralsina, the method used by installer, is it ubuntuone/controlpanel/gui.py -> sign_url?
<ralsina> alecu: yes, I think
<alecu> ralsina, I'm thinking of making it async... what do you think?
<ralsina> alecu: hmmmm that doesn't take any time
<ralsina> alecu: signing the URL is just string manipulation
<alecu> ralsina, so you guys will need to yield on it
<alecu> ralsina, not now!
<alecu> ralsina, to sign the url we need the timestamp
<ralsina> alecu: so... now every signing can take time?
<alecu> ralsina, and we may need to hit the server for that
<alecu> ralsina, exactly
<ralsina> it's ok, it's called from only one place, AFAIK
<alecu> ralsina, on sso most of that is sync, because url calls tend to be run from a thread.
<alecu> ralsina, but on sd and control panel it's mostly async
<ralsina> the problem is that inlineCallbacks and some pieces of Qt really don't go along
 * alecu sad face
<ralsina> alecu: lion face!
<ralsina> alecu: lemon face!
 * ralsina goes find the relevant youtube clip
<alecu> ralsina, this is the only place on control panel where this is used: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/695141/
<ralsina> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rngjZ10yUyA
<alecu> ralsina, so I figured, it won't be so hard to make that yield on the sign_url too
<alecu> ralsina, is it more complicated on the -installer?
<ralsina> alecu: yep.
<ralsina> alecu: shouldn't be
<alecu> cool
<ralsina> alecu: let me grep
<ralsina> alecu: it's inlineCallbacks already
<ralsina> alecu: so, piece of cake
<gatox> ralsina, did you fix the problem with the license page?? because i think that is the only thing i need to have the network detection branch ready
<ralsina> gatox: try the current installer, it should be fixed. Pasting URL in private
<ralsina> gatox: or, use the one in your email from last night
<gatox> ralsina, but is in trunk that?
<ralsina> gatox: the fix is just on the bitrock ubuntuone.xml
<ralsina> so no, not in trunk, just on fix_809whatever
<gatox> ralsina, ah ok
<ralsina> gatox: there is a --installer option for the installer, which makes the license page appear
<ralsina> or else, you go straight to signup/signin
<gatox> ralsina, ok, thanks!
<ralsina> gatox, alecu: because of the time it takes to do signing, and because I don't want to wake up at 5AM anymore, I am deadlining code that gets into the release at about 10AM monday
<gatox> ralsina, ok!
<alecu> ralsina, ack
<ralsina> unless of course there is a very very very good reason ;-)
<alecu> ralsina, Q: how weird does it sound to make the control panel depend on ubuntuone-storage-protocol?
<ralsina> alecu: not weird at all to me
<ralsina> alecu: nessita may differ ;-)
<ralsina> alecu: I say not weird because after all, it depends on u1-client, which depends on storage-protocol
<ralsina> alecu: when manuel shows up, can you ring me? I need to ask him to check/do something, and I also need to crash a couple of hours
<alecu> ralsina, right, that was my line of thinking (the dependency chain). And, since the place where I have put the async timechecking classes is in storage-protocol, and we need to used them from control panel too, it makes sense.
<alecu> ralsina, he just called me. It took him three hours to get thru customs/immigration.
<ralsina> he *does* look suspicious, you know
<dobey> nice
<alecu> hahaha
<alecu> ralsina, he's now on a van, heading for downtown, and will then catch a taxi here.
<ralsina> ok
<ralsina> let him rest a bit, and when he's ready to get chewed over the autoupdater he can call me ;-)
<dobey> lunch time, bbiab
<alecu> gatox, ralsina: I've got the Battlestar galactiga game on my hands!!!!
<gatox> alecu, jejeje awesomeeeeeeeee
<gatox> alecu, ralsina review please? (in this order): https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/captcha-refresh/+merge/76622   -    https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/captcha-refresh/+merge/76621
<elopio> alecu, ralsina: on my portuguese windows, I got the logs on the right path:
<elopio> Configurações locais
<elopio> and my user also has ç óö
<elopio> so that tests both of the reported problems.
<elopio> The problem is that I'm getting: "An exception representing an authentication failure" on the email verification code.
<elopio> I'm sure I'm using the one I received by mail.
<mandel> I managed to get to argentina!!!
<mandel> ralsina, ping
<alecu> mandel, welcome!
<gatox> mandel, hey! welcome
<mandel> gatox, hello!!!
<ralsina> hi mandel!
<ralsina> elopio: is the time in the VM set correctly?
<ralsina> mandel: quick update on a couple of things
<ralsina> mandel: the autoupdater branch has a problem (exception when trying to stop the reactor) and a conflict with trunk
<ralsina> mandel: I did mergeit manually but I would love if you could find from here until monday, the time to fix those two bits
<mandel> ralsina, sure, on it, right now!
<mandel> ralsina, can you paste bin the stop error?
 * mandel will be fixing his vm during pycon
<ralsina> mandel: it's on the MP
<ralsina> alecu, mandel: do you know when you are arriving at Junin?
<elopio> ralsina, depending on what's correct. I is set to my time, but not the Brasil time.
<mandel> ralsina, cool, I'll look at the MP
<mandel> ralsina, we where just talking about that, wanna do a quick mumble?
<ralsina> elopio: if it's set to brazil timezone, then that may explain the problem
<ralsina> mandel: in 1', I just gotta get some coffee in me
<mandel> ralsina, sure, I know the feeling I've beeon on plains for the last 30 hours :P
<ralsina> mandel: I have been doing that freaking release 20 of the last 30 :-)
<mandel> ralsina, really?
<mandel> ralsina, qhat happened?
<ralsina> mandel: signing problems, merging problems, conflict problems, coding problems. Other than that, it's going great ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, I feel so sorry for any of those problems that might have my name realted (or all of them for that matter)
<ralsina> And I get to do it again on monday! ;-)
<ralsina> mandel: nah, it's all good
<mandel> ralsina, we really should automate this asap
<mandel> ralsina, even if we do it in a amzaon image or something
<ralsina> if only installbuilder let you say "build it and put it THERE" it would be much easier
<ralsina> mandel: mumble?
<mandel> ralsina, sure, by the way, next time you make the pacakge, listen to this while doing it: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MK6TXMsvgQg
<ralsina> ha!
<elopio> ok, I told it not to get the time from the network and set the clock to Brazil time, and it worked. Thanks ralsina
<ralsina> elopio: cool!
<ralsina> elopio: turns out EVERY authentication problem in the last 3 months has been that bug. And alecu is fixing it, finally ;-)
<elopio> alecu rocks.
<elopio> ralsina, windows makes it worst, because I set my timezone and it ignored it.
<ralsina> elopio: fun!
<elopio> now I'm getting information for ever on syncing your computer with the cloud.
<elopio> alecu, this is my installer log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/695246/
<elopio> there's a decoding error you might like to take a look at.
<alecu> elopio, thanks!
<alecu> that's on today's installer, right?
<elopio> alecu, yes. The one that ralsina sent last night.
<milko> Hi people!
<milko> trying to execute ubuntuone-launch
<milko> I'm getting the following sintax error:
<milko> for with, objects in v.iteritems():
<milko> is in this file:
<milko>  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/zope/interface/adapter.py", line 201
<milko> some of you has some idea?
<mandel> milko, can you paste the full trace, or is that all you get?
<milko> mandel, yes, give me a minute
<milko> I'll copy it in pastebin
<milko> mandel, http://pastebin.com/4qbsPjwf
<milko> it is
<mandel> milko, let me take a look
<milko> mandel, sure :) thank you!
<mandel> milko, can you execute python from a command line and try the import:
<mandel> from zope.interface.adapter import AdapterRegistry
<milko> mandel, the same error
<mandel> milko, why do you have zope installed in local?
<milko> mmm... I don't know :s
<milko> how can I install it again, in the correct place?
<milko> mandel,  ^
<alecu> milko, it seems that the version of the zope.interfaces you have installed in /usr/local is not compatible with python 2.7
<alecu> can you please do "ls -la /usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages" ?
<milko> alecu, aha, I understand... but I have not idea of how to fix it :s
<milko> sur
<milko> sure
<alecu> milko, do you use zope at all? or do you have any other application installed in /usr/local ?
<milko> alecu,
<milko> http://pastebin.com/9BUgShS4
<alecu> milko, also: are you running this on natty, oneiric or some other distro?
<alecu> I mean, release
<milko> now that I see gephor there
<milko> alecu, gaphor is installed there
<alecu> did you install it from sources?
<alecu> milko, in any case, you may try renaming the folder "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/" to something else like "/usr/local/lib/python2.7.old" and try running this again.
<milko> not, I downloaded a tar.gz and then, I did python setup.py install
<alecu> milko, right; that's what I meant by "installing from sources" :-)
<milko> oh :p
<alecu> milko, well, it looks like doing that has messed up with your installation.
<alecu> milko, since it's all in /usr/local, it might be easy to solve
<alecu> milko, you may try renaming as I said above, but gephor will surely stop working.
<milko> ok...I'm going to rename /usr/local/lib/python2.7/
<milko> now, when I execute ubuntuone-launch it does not throw this error
<milko> alecu, but, when I try to open ubuntuone from the system tray, it does not open anything
<milko> (sorry for my english, it is not good)
<mandel> milko, we sepak spanish too :)
<milko> genial! :)
<alecu> milko, I see. Try running "ubuntuone-control-panel"
<mandel> otras, jajaja
<alecu> milko, sorry, I meant: ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk
<milko> alecu, perfect :)
<milko> thank you so much :D
<alecu> milko, de nada!
<milko> :)
 * mandel wonders what does that alunch script do...
<alecu> milko, now make sure it's synchronizing, by putting some file in the "~/Ubuntu One" folder, and making sure it shows up a few minutes later in the UbuntuOne web page
<alecu> milko, and viceversa.
<alecu> or creating a folder; it should be faster.
<milko> alecu, yes, I tried it and worked fine!
<alecu> milko, that's great! :-)
<milko> yeap! :D thx!
<mandel> ralsina, installer stuff fixed, stoping the reactor was a stupid idea I had from the updater since the installer takes care
<mandel> ralsina, new revno 77
<ralsina> mandel: cool, thx, can you set to approved? I am typing on the phone :-)
<mandel> ralsina, I think that unless you do it I cannot :(
<ralsina> Oh, I set it needsfixing
<mandel> ralsina, yep
<ralsina> anyway, tarmac is down
<mandel> mierda :(
<alecu> ralsina, we've got seat 8 and 9
<ralsina> ósom
<ralsina> remember seats there have no storage space
<alecu> ralsina, I'm bringing my 16GB pendrive
<alecu> and also I've got a 15gb u1 account!
<mandel> oh god.. terrible jokes
<ralsina> alecu: good, I saw Tron, you should have no problem getting suitcases in that
<mandel> how does a jew make beer?
<alecu> mandel, let's not get banned from freenode.
<mandel> he hebrews it
<alecu> ralsina, in other order of things, there is no way I will finish this task today :-(
<mandel> hehehehehe
<ralsina> alecu: ok
<alecu> "hebrews it"
<mandel> bah, the same :P
<alecu> malíiiiiisimo
<ralsina> alecu: we'll see what we can do
<mandel> that is waht she said
<dobey> later all
#ubuntuone 2011-09-23
<JamesTai1> Happy Friday, everyone!
<gatox> ralsina, what happend? do you need me to do something?
<ralsina> gatox: we are discussing it right now. No big deal, just changing a couple of colours :-)
<gatox> ralsina, ok, let me know if i can do something....
<ralsina> gatox: find out if your hotel has a free room? ;-)
<gatox> ralsina, i've seen that anyone review my branches from yesterday :P
<gatox> ralsina, let me ask in this one..... i'm staying at the one that is in front of the PyCon
<ralsina> gatox: yes, sorry, I kinda-EOD'd at noon
<gatox> ralsina, no problem!
<dobey> hmm
<fagan> Very quiet in here
<jo-erlend> hmm. Isn't u1 music store built into banshee?
<dobey> it is an extension, not built-in directly
<dobey> jo-erlend: are you using a clean install of yesterday's oneiric image?
<jo-erlend> dobey, yup.
<jo-erlend> the day before, actually.
<dobey> jo-erlend: ubuntuone-installer installs it, but it should be installed by default again as well when new images show up on the server
<jo-erlend> oh, ok.
<jo-erlend> oh, I see. I just needed to restart it. :)
<jo-erlend> oh, but there's no jamendo or magnatunes?
<dobey> i don't know
<dobey> it would appear banshee doesn't have them
<Chipaca> akgraner: ping
<dobey> lunch, bbiab
<akgraner> Chipaca, pong
<Chipaca> akgraner: was going to ask you if you'd received my email. Sent it again just in case ;)
<akgraner> yep got it - thank you so much
<Chipaca> akgraner: feel free to ping me for clarifications or rewriting of any obscure parts
<Chipaca> akgraner: reach me on gmail, jlenton@
<akgraner> did you send my a picture
<akgraner> I'm not seeing it  - maybe I missed the attachment
<Chipaca> not attached, i sent you a link
<Chipaca> attachments are things that serve to make you look silly by forgetting them
<akgraner> ahhh ok
<akgraner> will format this weekend and followup with you on Monday should I need more info and just publish on Tuesday
<dobey> ralsina: want to review some branches?
<ralsina> dobey: nope, I am not working
<ralsina> dobey: I can check them for you tonight maybe
<ralsina> dobey: I am finishing slides for speaking in 30 minutes :-)
<dobey> ralsina: am i th only person working today on my taem?
<ralsina> dobey: yes you are
<ralsina> dobey: how was standup? :-D
<dobey> was great
<ralsina> dobey: I worked a few hours but very very early
<dobey> wish it was like that every day :P
<dobey> i guess i'll review my own branches too
<ralsina> dobey: mail me the MPs I will take a look in a few hours
<dobey> sent
<pythonsnake> Hello
<pythonsnake> Does Ubuntu One publish or use or whatever my Full name ?
<beuno> pythonsnake, what do you mean?
<pythonsnake> Is it safe to put my real name ?
<beuno> pythonsnake, yes, we keep information private and it's not exposed publicly anywhere
<pythonsnake> never ?
<pythonsnake> I'm wondering why is Full name needed..
<beuno> pythonsnake, I think it's just a basic piece of information
<beuno> we would use it for example
<beuno> when you share a folder with someone
<beuno> we may say "XYZ wants to share $folder with you"
<beuno> so if you share folders privately with other people, your name will be sent to them
<pythonsnake> ah ok
<beuno> I can't think of another example right now
<pythonsnake> Thank you beuno, that's all what I wanted to know :-)
<beuno> np
<pythonsnake> 504 Gateway Time-out
<pythonsnake> The server didn't respond in time.
<pythonsnake> I get that when I enter confirmation code
<pythonsnake> Any ideas of how it is ?
<pythonsnake> what*
<beuno> pythonsnake, I'd refresh the page
<beuno> and I'll let a sysadmin know about this
<pythonsnake> Confirmation code unknown
<beuno> :/
<pythonsnake> BTW, is my files kept private ?
<beuno> absolutely yes
<beuno> the only time your files may be public is if you publish them
<pythonsnake> so I can even put in my mail passes ?
<dobey> we don't encrypt your data
<pythonsnake> do you access my data ?
<dobey> it is transmitted over SSL encryption, but it is not stored encrypted on the server
<dobey> no
<beuno> pythonsnake, you should be able to get some answers from here: https://one.ubuntu.com/help/faq/
<pythonsnake> One more question: DO I need to pay to stream music ?
<beuno> pythonsnake, only if you want to use it  :)
<pythonsnake> cool
<pythonsnake> Thank you all :)
<beuno> np
<pythonsnake> Have a nice day/night
<mandel> ralsina, ping
<ralsina> mandel: pong
<mandel> ralsina, in you machine, you do not have the old beta installed, right?
<ralsina> no
<mandel> ralsina, I'm done with the code that returns if is installed, we can do an IRL now :)
<ralsina> mandel: I'd rather not right now :-)
<mandel> ralsina, booh :P
<ralsina> but maybe tomorrow morning? I have a small problem with the release
<mandel> ralsina, ok
<ralsina> mandel: is there a chance we can do a full update test?
<ralsina> As in, put a XML and make it download a release and everthing?
<mandel> joshuahoover, I'll take over the IRL update test to see if it works all the way
<mandel> joshuahoover, may I have the url with the newest update (to my mail please)
<joshuahoover> mandel: sure, sending now
<mandel> joshuahoover, cheers, I might go offline a few minutes, I'm running out of batery :(
#ubuntuone 2011-09-24
<mandel> ralsina, ping
<ralsina> mandel: pong
<mandel> ralsina, can you approve the autoupdater branch?
<mandel> ralsina, can yu approve the autoupdater branch?
<mandel> ralsina, I'm also adding bugs for the control panel running during update
<jdstrand> so, I bought some songs through ubuntuone (natty/rhythmbox), got through the payment and have the receipts in my inbox, however, the songs aren't going to my ubuntuone cloud folder (as seen on one.ubuntu.com)
<jdstrand> also, rhythmbox tells me:
<jdstrand> "There was a (temporary) problem getting your list of purchased songs. Please wait a short time and then try again, or return to the music store."
<jdstrand> the status page says everything is ok with the music store and files
<jdstrand> it's been between 45min to an hour
<jdstrand> I'll continue to wait, but thought I'd let you guys now
<jdstrand> know
<jdstrand> I have to step away..
#ubuntuone 2012-09-17
<KIAaze> hi, I just reconnected a machine to Ubuntu one, but the Ubuntu one folder already had contents (as the machine used to be connected last year or so), and now all of them are gone!
<KIAaze> Does ubuntu one place contents somewhere else while it resyncs everything?
<KIAaze> it's also a symbolic link to another folder
<KIAaze> Can replacing ~/Ubuntu\ One with a symbolic link be problematic?
<jgdx> Hi KIAaze, you should let us know through https://one.ubuntu.com/help/contact/ as well as hanging out here for a bit. :)
<KIAaze> oh, ok, found the data again.
<KIAaze> it's in my old home directory
<KIAaze> I guess there's still a problem with dbus and stuff
<KIAaze> the new home is correctly defined in /etc/passwd and the rest seems to work
<KIAaze> at least the data is still there. Was a bit worried for a moment
<jgdx> Ok. Regarding symlinks, see https://one.ubuntu.com/help/faq/does-ubuntu-one-support-symlinks-or-hard-links/
<KIAaze> so what would ubuntu one do if I replaced ~/Ubuntu One with a symlink before starting U1?
<KIAaze> also, where can I find info on debugging dbus/gnome. I think my home directory system might be a bit messed up at the moment.
<jgdx> KIAaze: If you do not get a lot of responses here, the contact form is your best bet, I think.
<KIAaze> that's ok
<KIAaze> I completely removed all U1 packages and will try to fix dbus/gnome first
<KIAaze> I had similar problems with other programs (virtualbox for example, which still refuses to use the new home for some reason)
<KIAaze> at least now I know I can't use symlinks for U1
<mandel> morning all!
<KIAaze> I basically moved my home from an NFS network drive to the local PC, but still authenticate over the network. For some reason that seems to cause some problems with dbus.
<KIAaze> morning :)
<facundobatista> mandel et al, hola! I have a couple of client branches, if you're interested in a review (an easy and a not so easy one)
<facundobatista> https://code.launchpad.net/~facundo/ubuntuone-client/plt-fixpath/+merge/124518
<facundobatista> https://code.launchpad.net/~facundo/ubuntuone-client/fix-progress-events/+merge/124537
<facundobatista> (thanks!)
<mandel> facundobatista, sure, is my review day should I'll look at them right now :)
<mandel> facundobatista, should you me in BA already?
<facundobatista> mandel, *awesome*
<facundobatista> mandel, yes, I'm back at home
<mandel> facundobatista, then yo to bed, is way to late/early for you :)
<facundobatista> mandel, early, just arrived, but if I go to bed now then I will not wake up
<facundobatista> hey, I slept like 4 hours in the bus
 * facundobatista is ready to rock (?)
<mandel> facundobatista, yes, but in the bus, is not the same thing.. but try if you want :)
<mandel> facundobatista, this one has a +1 https://code.launchpad.net/~facundo/ubuntuone-client/fix-progress-events/+merge/124537 the other I'll take longer to really understand all the changes
<JamesTait> Hello, world! :)
 * mandel reboot due to software upgrade
<mandel> facundobatista, ping
<facundobatista> mandel, pong
<mandel> facundobatista, do you have a bug that describes what you are fixing the the plt?
<facundobatista> mandel, kind of
<facundobatista> the bug is not particular, and to actually fix the bug I need a second branch after this (splitted them because they were too many lines)
<facundobatista> mandel, but I can explain you the situation
<mandel> facundobatista, can you do that in the mp so that the next person can read it?
<facundobatista> (and probably then paste these linees in the MP)
<mandel> lol, ok I'll paste them :)
<facundobatista> mandel, let me explain it here, and if it's clear enough I'll fix the MP
<facundobatista> if it's not clear, just ask
<mandel> ok, go ahead
<facundobatista> so... the situation is the following, the PathLockTree locks operations on other operations regarding the path
<facundobatista> if you touch a file 'foo', a MakeFile and Upload are queued, the Makefile will be executed, taking the lock on 'foo', the Upload will be locked because of the same path
<facundobatista> when Makefile finishes, it releases the lock, the Upload jumps in, all happy
<facundobatista> so, if you then do something like "ls > foo; mv foo bar"
<facundobatista> syncdaemon will get the FILE_CREATE and CLOSE_WRITE and will queue the Makefile and actually send HQ to hash the file
<facundobatista> the Makefile will be executed, taking the lock on 'foo'
<facundobatista> of course, there's a move really fast after the CREATE and CLOSE
<facundobatista> internal stuff is adjusted because of that move
<facundobatista> milliseconds later, the HQ jumps in, and tries to hash 'foo', it gets an error because the file moved! so after that error the correct path is taken (MOVE adjusted internal stuff!), and finally HQ hashes 'bar'
<facundobatista> when HQ finishes hashing bar, it queues an Upload
<facundobatista> the Upload tries to get the pathlock on 'bar' and it succeeds!!!
<facundobatista> because the Makefile was holding a lock on 'foo'
<facundobatista> so the Upload jumps in, but out of order
<facundobatista> so
<facundobatista> the fix does the following
<facundobatista> when the MOVE is processed by syncdaemon
<facundobatista> it adjusts the path of PathLockTree, changing 'foo' to 'bar', there
<facundobatista> so, the Upload will be locked
<facundobatista> and that's all
<facundobatista> it made me to change a little the internals of PathLockTree, but that's another more complex story
<mandel> facundobatista, ok, makes sense
<mandel> facundobatista, added this as a comment for the next guy
<facundobatista> mandel, thank you very much!
<mandel> facundobatista, no problem, I'll let you know if I have other questions, will let you know if there is a +1 :)
<mandel> facundobatista, but first coffee hehe
<facundobatista> :)
<mandel> facundobatista, +1 with one small silly comment that does not block the branch, implement it if you think is a good idea :)
<mandel> facundobatista, the rest does make sense
<facundobatista> mandel, yes, probably those tests could have a little refactoring
<facundobatista> they were just a few at the beginning, and then I keep adding and adding corner cases
<mandel> facundobatista, :)
<mandel> facundobatista, I know the feeling, I did the same with the filesystem_notifications
<alecu> morning all!
<alecu> hello mandel!
<mandel> alecu, morning!
<mandel> alecu, how is everything going?
<alecu> mandel: sleepy!
<alecu> mandel: got back from cordoba like an hour ago :-)
<mandel> alecu, you and facundobatista are crazy, how was it?
<mandel> alecu, shall we praise gatox organization skills?
<alecu> mandel: sure! I love that gatox has really great taste to pick graphic designers
<mandel> alecu, he does have some taste, yes :)
<alecu> mandel: and the conference shirts were the best quality I had in any around here.
<alecu> mandel: a metrosexual taste one could say
<mandel> alecu, are there picts of the actual tees?
<alecu> mandel: can't find any pics yet, we should ask gatox
<alecu> mandel: but they had this logo big in the front: http://www.pydaycba.com.ar/
<mandel> alecu, saw that one, it is really well done
<mandel> alecu, and the page is 1000000 times better than the pycon ar one to be honest
<alecu> mandel: I think you forgot a few zeros
<mandel> alecu, probably, I should have use exponents
<mandel> alecu, I have started proposing little bug fixes to unity so that we don't land in a big mp the ui for the payments stuff
<alecu> mandel: that only means that gatox has good taste, and the current pyconar organizers do not. It applies to every bit of the conference, and it is so very obvious in that page.
<mandel> alecu, it is very very obvious in that pages indeed
<alecu> mandel: awesome! I'm reinstalling virtualbox, because the vm where I was developing with Q won't start again :-(
<mandel> alecu, sorry to hear that :(
<mandel> alecu, I have had tons of problems with the free drivers during the sprint and had to re-install the machine lots of times
<mandel> I'm settled with the nvidia ones
<mandel> alecu, have you heard anything about the team sprint? if it is during pycon ar I need to know so I can get some money back from my ticket to ar..
<alecu> mandel: no, I have not heard anything else
<alecu> mandel: we should ping ralsina and chipaca about that.
<mandel> alecu, yes, I'm not a big fan of wasting money
<ralsina> alecu, mandel: I have not heard either, but AFAIK it's that week. Should get final absolute confirmation today, tomorrow at the latest.
<Chipaca> mandel: it is highly likely to be that week. Only way it wouldn't be is if there ins't a place for it. In london. During a recession.
<mandel> Chipaca, ralsina, ok, let me know if I should cancel the tickets, I did take them with the possibility of canceling them
<mandel> so not a huge deal if done with enough time
<Chipaca> mandel: as soon as I know the place is confirmed, i'll let you know.
<mandel> Chipaca, thx!
 * alecu should find an insurance company that can provide a clone alecu to give his talks.
<mandel> ralsina, 1-1 in a few mins over g+ hangout to show the progress of the payment preview?
<mandel> ralsina, I just need to setup the g+ plugin
<ralsina> mandel: I am leaving to take kid to school, so in 30'
<ralsina> alecu: we should start asking to reschedule all our talks on saturday
<mandel> ralsina, sure, no problem :)
<alecu> ralsina: we have already warned the organizers about this possible problem. Their reaction (as usual) was to make the schedule public, so I don't care anymore :P
<mandel> alecu, is up to them, did you mention all canonical people, or should I do it too?
<alecu> mandel: we told the organizers that a lot of us would probably miss the conference.
<mandel> alecu, can you merge lp:~mandel/avani/unity-lens-music.ubuntuone-purchase with yours? I have update some strings as per design requests
<alecu> mandel: but they have a schedule and total lack of reasoning skills, so they went ahead and published the grid of talks.
<gatox> good morning
<alecu> mandel: so, they can do as they please. I promised earlier on the year that I just won't worry about this years pycon anymore.
<mandel> alecu, fair enough, I'm not terribly worried
<alecu> morning gatox!
<gatox> alecu, hi.... what happend??
<mandel> gatox, buenas!
 * gatox is interested in the discussion
<gatox> jeje
<gatox> mandel, hellooo
<mandel> gatox, we decided to kill you and feed you to the wolfs, that is all
<gatox> mandel, i'm discovering that lately a lot of people have those plans
<alecu> gatox: was telling mandel about how much I love this years' pyconar organizers.
<gatox> :S
<gatox> alecu, LOL :P
<mandel> gatox, and praising your tests with designer ;-)
<mandel> designers*
<ralsina> I am going to give my talk on saturday at pycon but it's going to be like this, only backwards: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wyKBSy6rgdY
<ralsina> alecu: it's ok, since gatox is organizing the next one, we can expect improvements! ;-)
<gatox> ralsina, jeje you are mistaken sir :P
<mandel> gatox, for president!
<gatox> ralsina, if i organize a pycon.... i just day.... my ocd can't resist
<gatox> just die
<gatox> :P
<ralsina> gatox: consider it shock therapy
<gatox> jejeje
<ralsina> gatox: like when monk got a job picking up garbage
<mandel> uhhh monk, good guy :)
<dobey> hmmm
<mandel> ralsina, do you have time to do the 1-1 now?
<ralsina> mandel: sure
<ralsina> mandel: let me get my headser
<ralsina> t
<mandel> ralsina, g+ so that I can share the screen to show the progress
<ralsina> sure
<ralsina> mandel: invited you
<mandel> ralsina, joining
<mandel> ralsina, can you hear me?
<ralsina> no
<mandel> one sec
<mandel> ralsina, lets try skype
<mandel> ralsina, did you see anything?
<mandel> ralsina, if you saw it we can move to mumble which seems to work better
<ralsina> mandel: I saw it, let's mumble now
<mandel> ralsina, yes, that does not seem to work well on my linux machine
<ralsina> mine got incredibly slow
<ralsina> still recovering load at 12
<ralsina> ok mandel, waiting or you on mumble
<mandel> ralsina, there in 1 min
<mandel> or less
<mandel> lunch time in spain
 * mandel back
<ralsina> mandel: please do that video and mail me + cparrino
<ralsina> mandel: include all the explanations you gavemeabout the transition etc
<mandel> ralsina, I was going to give them :)
<dobey> so beta freeze is this week
<ralsina> dobey: yep
<chaselivingston> ralsina: how's darwin looking for a beta release?
<chaselivingston> mmcc: ^^
<ralsina> chaselivingston: I think we will delay it a week or two.
<dobey> needs more evolution?
<mmcc> chaselivingston: there are two bugs I'd like to squash before a beta - the one you and I saw with not syncing a dragged-in file, and the  quit problem (maybe)
<ralsina> mmcc: I still want to try the "bigger hammer" approach to quiting ;-)
<chaselivingston> mmcc: ok cool, fyi changing the name of that folder didn't force upload either
<mmcc> chaselivingston: yes, I saw that email… :( if I could get your syncdaemon logs, that'd be handy
<chaselivingston> mmcc: ok, i'll try to get those to you today
<mmcc> chaselivingston: sure, whenever you can, thanks!
<chaselivingston> mmcc: thanks!
<mmcc> ralsina: remind me of the bigger hammer?
<ralsina> mmcc: os.kill(os.getpid())
<mmcc> ralsina: oh right :)
<mmcc> ralsina: well, there's also the issue of how to catch cmd-Q, which still goes around our wrapper code, and is caught somewhere in our app even though we don't have a menu bar anymore
<ralsina> mmcc: oh, ok :-(
<ralsina> mmcc: I suspect OSX is just killing our process
<mmcc> ralsina: it's got to be in Qt somewhere. the key event from cmd-Q isn't sent to the system, so if your app doesn't grab it, it'll get ignored. In our case we're just not grabbing it above Qt, I think
<mmcc> In other news, Apple dev relations guy was less helpful than usual on my problem with the daemon installation / upgrade process.
<mmcc> This is a problem because either upgrading just works or we need to add some notifications to the user that the job was removed but can't be installed until they quit and start over…
<ralsina> mmcc: this may affect only you and mandel in the whole universe
<ralsina> mmcc: unless this is about the busy file error?
<mandel> why it would affect just us?
<mmcc> ralsina: no, it's just if you have an old root daemon installed. It does only affect like four people right now, but as soon as we find a bug after a beta release, it affects everyone.
<mmcc> mandel: because we were the only people with dev versions of the root daemon (us and a few other brave souls)
<ralsina> mmcc: ok
<mandel> oh, ok
<ralsina> mmcc: so, this seems like a reasonably cmmon thing we are trying to do
<ralsina> mmcc: just overwriting a running daemon. There must be some way to do it.
<mmcc> ralsina: yes, doesn't it? the apple guy first said that the "install" routine should do an upgrade if you give it a daemon with a bumped version number, but it doesn't
<chaselivingston> mmcc: just sent that log your way
<mmcc> chaselivingston: great, thanks. can you tell me the name of the folder that didn't sync, too?
<chaselivingston> sure, SOA Vocal
<chaselivingston> mmcc: ^^
<mmcc> chaselivingston: great, thanks!
<chaselivingston> mmcc: np
<ralsina> mmcc: could our daemon be ignoring SIGTERM?
<ralsina> mmcc: the launchd docs suggest that we should "catch SIGTERM" because that's what launchd will use when it wants to stop it to install the new version
<mmcc> ralsina: I think it's stopping it correctly, because I can remove it correctly with the "SMJobRemove" call. The problem is that if I do that remove, I can't subsequently call the "SMJobBless" function to install the new one
<mmcc> I can do *just* remove or *just* bless but not remove then bless
<ralsina> mmcc: grmbl
<mmcc> ralsina: seriously
<ralsina> mmcc: I believe you!
 * dobey wonders what to do about these icons
<ralsina> dobey: saw my email?
<dobey> yes
<ralsina> dobey: chase marcus and see if we can get them fast. If we can't, then I need to say "we can't do it because we don't have the right sizes"
<ralsina> mmcc: the thing is blessing's whole point is to keep the app drag-installable :-(
<dobey> well, we can ship the sizes we're shipping already in ubuntuone-client; but then that's basically no change
<mmcc> ralsina: yeah, it's frustrating. one "workaround is to call remove then tell
<ralsina> dobey: don't follow. The icon looks different
<mmcc> er, then tell the user to quit and restart U1, so it'll go ahead and install the new one
<dobey> ralsina: looks different than what?
<ralsina> dobey: than what we are shipping now?
<dobey> ralsina: the -music icon is, but the ubuntuone icon is exactly the same, save for that 128x128 version, which we aren't shipping, because the "large" size to ship on Ubuntu is 256x256
<dobey> which i've tried to ask for many times, but alas
<ralsina> dobey: sigh
<ralsina> dobey: ok, so let's ask marcus for the 256x and then we have a bit more time to get the other sizes
<dobey> ralsina: do you know what the -music icon is supposed to be used for exactly?
<dobey> or should we poke the uppers?
<ralsina> dobey: the music store webapp
<dobey> and not the rhythmbox plug-in?
<ralsina> dobey: that one I am not sure
<ralsina> dobey: so let's ask
<ralsina> dobey: asking right now, will keep you posted
<dobey> ah ok
<dobey> thanks
<ralsina> dobey: just the webapp
<dobey> great
<dobey> that does simplify the situation a little :)
<mandel> ralsina, uploading the screencast to u1 and will send the email shortly
<ralsina> mandel: awesome
<ralsina> dobey: hehe yeah
<dobey> alright; i'll poke about in inkscape and see if i can get something usable and quick.
<ralsina> dobey: great, thanks
<mmcc> ping chaselivingston - that log file is too new - it doesn't show that folder. can you send me the other files too? same path, syncdaemon.log.2012-09-* -- might want to zip them…
<chaselivingston> mmcc: sure, one moment
<chaselivingston> mmcc: sent
<mmcc> chaselivingston: great, thanks again
<chaselivingston> mmcc: np
<mandel> ralsina, can you confirm me you got the mail with the video and that it works?
<joshuahoover> ralsina, gatox: do you have an updated estimate on when our integration with the sync indicator will land in q? bug #1042343
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1042343 in Ubuntu One Client "[FFE] Ubuntu One integration with Q sync indicator" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1042343
<gatox> joshuahoover, i'm finishing with that branch in order to propose it
<gatox> i found some problems that i'm taking care of so everything works ok
<joshuahoover> gatox: thanks
<joshuahoover> dobey: are you doing a package of u1-client this week?
<dobey> yes
<mandel> me
<gatox> me
<briancurtin> me
<dobey> me
<thisfred> me
<dobey> joshuahoover: plan is to do it today
<joshuahoover> dobey: awesome, thanks :)
<ralsina> otp, skipping
<alecu> me
<gatox> mandel, go
<mandel> DONE: Sprint with the dx team to get the dash 'ready' to show payment previews. Recorded video for ralsina and cparrino with the current status.
<mandel> TODO: Fix several ui issues with the preview, mainly make buttons be links and check with design the size of the fonts (they seem to be too big). Catch up with alecu to see where we are in the payment back-end story. Propose small fixes to unity so that our payment mp is not HUGE.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no, but it seems I have compiling errors in one of my machines.. strange.
<mandel> gatox, please
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Worked in the sync menu for u1-client, found some problems where the menu didn't work properly, fix them.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Finish updating the tests. Propose.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> briancurtin, go
<briancurtin> DONE: more fiddling with tests
<briancurtin> TODO: extra header tests, probably need to change dev-tools server impl
<briancurtin> NEXT: dobey
<dobey> DONE: reviews, poked more at webapps, bug #1034092, bug #1051025
<dobey> TODO: releases, new old icons, webapp packaging
<dobey> BLCK: None.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1034092 in Ubuntu One Windows Installer "There is no UbuntuOne mac icon (.icns format)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1034092
<dobey> thisfred: go
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1051025 in Ubuntu One Windows Installer "darwin app plist has redundant CFBundleIcon entry" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1051025
<thisfred> oops
<thisfred> DONE: playlist metrics TODO: playlist migration code, BLOCKED: no NEXT: alecu
 * thisfred fail
<ralsina> thisfred: I'll let it pass because I am skipping ;-)
<alecu> DONE: started with adding error handling to purchases
<alecu> TODO: handle more errors, add some tests
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<mmcc> oh shoot
<mmcc> DONE: daemon upgrade battle
<mmcc> TODO: daemon event processing bug with move, for real this time
<dobey> gatox: is any of that sync indicator code in trunk yet?
<gatox> dobey, noy in trunk..... i'm fixing the last stuff to propose it
<gatox> not in trunk
<dobey> ok
<dobey> joshuahoover: i think you mistook my "yes i plan to make a release today" as "and it will include that code" :)
<joshuahoover> dobey: heh, well, there's that
 * mandel broke compiz again...
<mandel> I need to try and fix it, will try to be fast :-/
<ralsina> have to change location, will be back in a few minutes
<dobey> ok, need to get lunch. bbiab
<chaselivingston> mmcc: any luck w/ those older logs
<mmcc> chaselivingston: no, the path you mentioned didn't show up there. but it's ok, i have a log where I saw the problem and I think I should be able to reproduce it too
<chaselivingston> mmcc: ok, maybe it would help if i told you the path was /ubuntu one/sumsix/soa vocal?
<mmcc> chaselivingston lowercase?
 * mandel unlocked a new achievement, fix compiz 50 times!
<chaselivingston> mmcc: no, sorry. /Ubuntu One/SumSix/SOA Vocal
<mandel> I need to do some quick errand, I'll be back in 15 mins
 * mandel back
 * alecu will have lunch
<chaselivingston> mmcc: now that folder seems to be uploading, change something on your end somehow?
<mmcc> chaselivingston: no, did you restart the app?
<chaselivingston> mmcc: yes, but i tried that before w/ no luck. seems to have worked this time
<mmcc> chaselivingston: when you restart the syncdaemon, it does a full local re-scan and that should pick up anything that isn't synced.
<chaselivingston> mmcc: ah ok, guess that's what happened
<mmcc> chaselivingston: maybe your previous restarts didn't restart syncdaemon. if you did cmd-q instead of using the 'quit' menu item in the red u1 menu on the right of the menu bar, it might not have killed syncdaemon
 * gatox lunch
<chaselivingston> mmcc: gotcha, could very well be the case
<mmcc> chaselivingston: also for future reference, there's nothing I can change that'd cause that kind of behavior change in the client. once I package the app ,the client code is frozen (it's even cryptographically signed)
<chaselivingston> mmcc: cool, that's what i figured, just wasn't sure
<mmcc> yep. no magic upgrades. it's good and bad :)
<chaselivingston> mmcc: haha, i bet
<mmcc> mandel | ralsina - a trivial review: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-client/fsevents-daemon-default/+merge/124738
<mandel> ok
<mandel> mmcc, approved
<mmcc> thanks mandel
<mandel> mmcc, what was wrong with the ipc?
<mmcc> mandel: the code expected to be able to get the path from the file descriptor, but the fd that launchd gives you gives you an error when you do that
<mandel> mmcc, ah, bummer.. how did you solve it?
<mmcc> it doesn't need the path when it's launchd, so I just set the sockURL=nil
<mmcc> the problem was that if it couldn't find the path, it bailed and didn't init any of the other data structures (but nothing was checking that)
<mmcc> so there was a commsocketserver sitting there with all nil members, and sending messages to nil does nothing, so nothing was happening
<mandel> mmcc, uh, well I never tested that case..
<mandel> mmcc, nice find!
<mandel> and with those great news, I'm EODing!
<mmcc> yeah, it's hard to test until you have all the launchd crap hooked up.
<mmcc> ttyl!
<gatox_lunch> everyone, ralsina says that he is having problems with his internet connection, he is going to try to be back as soon as possible
<dobey> gatox: *gasp* *surprise* :)
<mmcc> clearly someone needs to confront ralsina about his pinball addiction
<dobey> heh
<ralsina> I'm back
<ralsina> dobey: I am changing ISPs but it's going to take a while. I am considering if starting my own ISP company is faster :-/
<dobey> hehe
<dobey> i'm wondering why there is a shadow around the entire surface of this icon, and why it's trying so hard to look 3d
<ralsina> mmcc: what day next week do you think would be a good day for a QA run?
<mmcc> ralsina, monday
<ralsina> mmcc: are we confident today? :)
<mmcc> ralsina: I just fixed the upgrade problem, so yes, a little confident. Today I am a viking!
<ralsina> mmcc: ok, tuesday it is ;-)
<mmcc> :D sounds good
<dobey> ralsina: hrmm, so i have all the <= 128x128 sizes "ready" at least, but the 128x128 is a bit more complicated than i was hoping it would be, so probably best if i don't try to tweak it into the larger sizes, since while I'm ok at making icons, i'm not that great, and i don't know what any of the branding specifics are :)
<ralsina> dobey: ok
<dobey> ralsina: so i guess we just wait and hope marcus replies in the morning (preferably with icons)?
<ralsina> dobey: so, I got no response about the request from marcus, and now it's too late for him anyway
<dobey> right
<ralsina> dobey: so yes, that's the "plan"
<dobey> ok, i'll hold off doing an ubuntuone-client release until tomorrow
<dobey> and try to get some of the others done today
<ralsina> dobey: cool.
<dobey> and see about merging some of these translations in to our trunks
<mmcc> do we have a test case base class that makes recording calls to multiple functions easy?
<mmcc> I mean multiple patched functions…
<dobey> not in dev-tools
<mmcc> ok, thanks
<ralsina> mmcc: no, I have seen a couple of cases that add a homebrew set_called clone in the test
<dobey> ralsina: want to do some rubber stamping? :P
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntu-sso-client/update-po/+merge/124769
<ralsina> dobey: have it right here!
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client-gnome/update-po/+merge/124770
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/update-po/+merge/124771
<ralsina> dobey: done!
<dobey> thanks
 * ralsina blows on smoking rubberstamp, cowboy-style
<dobey> ralsina est gaucho?
<ralsina> dobey: gauchos were more of a knife people
<ralsina> And blowing on knifes is silly and dangerous ;-)
<dobey> ralsina: another review for you: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/drop-vapi/+merge/124774
<dobey> a little actual review this time :)
<ralsina> dobey: +1
<mmcc> hey guys, I found this old bug that wasn't linked to the branch that fixed it - I linked it but I'm not sure how to close it and flip all the right switches: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-control-panel/+bug/1040727
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1040727 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "Mac OS X bundle does not use the icon by default" [Medium,Fix committed]
<mmcc> I did change the status, but is there more to do? also, this isn't high priority, just saw the browser tab now
<ralsina> just set it to fix-committed
<mmcc> ok, done then
<ralsina> or even fix-released if it's in trunk for more than one week
<mmcc> ok - did that. that was the step I was wondering about, when /how to set it to released
<mmcc> by how, I meant if it was automatic somewhere
<ralsina> mmcc: if the bug is linked to the branch, and targeted to the right branch (which this probably wasn't) then it will get flipped to fix-released when ... well, released
<ralsina> mmcc: just linking the branch will make it fix-committed when the branch is merged to trunk
<mmcc> I knew the fix-committed step (this bug wasn't linked when the branch was merged, so it was floating lost)
<mmcc> still fuzzy on the mechanics of 'released' though. but that's probably ok
<dobey> ralsina: linking the branch from the lp ui doesn't do anything to the branch
<dobey> or to the bug, aside from just noting the link
<ralsina> dobey: but tarmac marks it?
<dobey> tarmac does if the link is done with bzr commit --fixes
<dobey> but not if it was just linked on the lp UI
<ralsina> dobey: I always assumed that was the same thing as doing it from LP!
<dobey> nope
<ralsina> dobey: corner cases for everyone! ;-)
<dobey> bzr puts it in the branch metadata, LP just has it in the LP db
<dobey> and anyone can link any bug to any branch on LP
<dobey> with the bzr metadata, we can at least trace it to someone, if they got it wrong or tried to abuse the system :)
<ralsina> dobey: if random people were actively trying to make things annoying for us on LP, they could drown us in stuff in 5 minutes :-(
<dobey> they do; have you seen how many bug reports we have? :)
<ralsina> dobey: hha
<dobey> i want to automate a bunch more stuff, but it will take a *lot* of work to do :(
<ralsina> dobey: those meant well
<ralsina> dobey: I mean, we have had a couple of cases of people randomly changing bug state for instance
<dobey> yeah
<ralsina> dobey: if someone started doing that intentionally, it would be hell
<dobey> a lot of those are accidental, thanks to the wonders of javascript
<ralsina> ok, my ISP claims they are at my house's door with tools and equipment
<dobey> heh
<ralsina> I have to go there I suppose
<ralsina> and this mail order gunsmith never delivers in time!
<chaselivingston> mmcc: any idea when i might have a new build to try that fixes the events triggers issue?
<ralsina> hopefully, will be back in 30'
<mmcc> chaselivingston: no estimate yet. I'm adding tests to the code to upgrade the running daemon. I've looked at the events trigger issue but haven't started trying any fixes yet
<chaselivingston> mmcc: cool, just curious, thanks
<mmcc> chaselivingston: I'd say optimistically tomorrow, maybe wednesday for a fix
<mmcc> this is where ralsina chimes in and adds 30%, or 2x, or something :)
<chaselivingston> mmcc: ack, thanks. in the meantime, if i kill sd via activity monitor, will u1 automatically spawn a new instance and do a global scan again?
<mmcc_> chaselivingston: it *should* if the control-panel app is running. it definitely will if you quit the control-panel, kill sd, and restart the control-panel
<chaselivingston> mmcc_: gotcha, that works for me, thanks
<gatox> eod here! time to rest, see you tomorrow people! bye
<dobey> can someone review? https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client-gnome/update-4-0/+merge/124787 it's all translations updates merged from trunk, so just a quick look and rubber stamp is fine
<briancurtin> dobey: approved
<dobey> thanks briancurtin
<mmcc> lunch…
 * alecu needs to EOD too
<alecu> bye all!
<dobey> doh
<dobey> ok all, have a good evening. i'm off
<mmcc> ok, done for now, going to come back tonight and finish this daemon install branch's tests…
#ubuntuone 2012-09-18
<mmcc> OK, going to sleep now - I've deposited a reasonably big merge proposal with a lot of awful ctypes boilerplate for CoreFoundation functions over here: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-control-panel/launchdaemon/+merge/124847
<mmcc> As a special reward for anyone who wants to review it, it has to be code signed to test IRL, so you'll need my build.
<mmcc> …and it's up - here is a build that suffices to test the proposed branch above: http://ubuntuone.com/4KKHgfhAK46ABkOuvrdZci
<mmcc> and I'm out!
<mandel> morning all!
<ramon> morning
<ramon> ^^
<JamesTait> Happy Tuesday, folks! :-D
<j0nr> morning
<j0nr> funny problem
<j0nr> web player, playing a song, keeps stopping midway.
<j0nr> rest of songs is there if I drag the timeline along and plays other parts of song, just if I play it from the beginning it stops midway
<rye> j0nr: what browser and how reproducible is that?
<gatox> good morning!
<mandel> gatox, morning!
<gatox> mandel, hi
<ralsina>  good morning!
<gatox> ralsina, hi
<dobey> hmm
<ralsina> dobey: did you do the u1-client release yet?
<dobey> no
<ralsina> dobey: because trunk is broken on ubuntu. I'll have a fix in about 15' though
<dobey> broken?
<ralsina> dobey: yes, syncdaemon doesn't start because of a mac-related config change
<dobey> ah
<ralsina> revno 1311 to be exact
<dobey> and gatox's changes haven't landed yet have they?
<gatox> dobey, no
<gatox> dobey, did you create the package yesterday?
<dobey> no
<ralsina> dobey, gatox: easy review https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-client/exorcize-daemon/+merge/124906
<gatox> dobey, so, if i propose the sync menu today and it lands..... it will be included in the package?
<dobey> gatox: not necessarily, no. the FFe isn't approved afaict
<gatox> ack
<ralsina> gatox: is the other half of it (the unity side) already released?
<gatox> ralsina, yes
<ralsina> gatox: ok
<dobey> see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/1042343/comments/3
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1042343 in Ubuntu One Client "[FFE] Ubuntu One integration with Q sync indicator" [High,Triaged]
<dobey> joshuahoover: ^^
<alecu> hola, all!
<ralsina> mmcc: so, the right way to change what fsm is the default on mac is, I think, to rename them, and have "daemon" called "default" and "default" be called  "userspace" or something
<ralsina> dobey, gatox, joshuahoover: I have spoken with jfunk to schedule testing for sync menu for this thursday.
<gatox> ack
<dobey> i'm not sure we actually need all that. we certainly do need the link to the mail in the docs/translations teams archives
<ralsina> dobey: we can use what we did before about "we have internal QA"etc
<mandel> ralsina, you are right, my fault for reviewing the branch :-/
<ralsina> mandel: so did I
<ralsina> mandel: and so did mmcc I suppose ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, good news are, we are close to get the preview done as per design request: http://ubuntuone.com/7Xy0W9QCu4SMeDB2UH2s8G
<ralsina> mandel: and we have no tests for "configuration is sane"
<dobey> ralsina: we still need the notification of docs/translations teams, regardless of testing; this does introduce new strings (although I suppose docs will be a quick 'yeah we don't have u1 docs' ack)
<mandel> ralsina, I hope to be done soon, then help alecu and ask for something to do :)
<ralsina> mandel: awesome
<ralsina> I wonder what a "sane configuration" test would be. Start sd and wait 30 seconds, see if it's still there?
<mandel> lunch time here
 * mandel -> lunch
<dobey> ralsina: i suppose it might help if the current syncdaemon integration tests actually worked :)
<ralsina> dobey: hehe
<ralsina> dobey: we are not running those routinely, and we should put them somewhere to catch this kind of thing
<dobey> jenkins is running them routinely
<dobey> but the server does not work on precise, so it always fails
<ralsina> ack
<ralsina> I thought the server was running on P nowdays
<dobey> not according to jenkins :)
<ralsina> If bug #1052470 doesn't convince devs that UX is hard, nothing will.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1052470 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) "ubuntu one logs out when removing a device" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1052470
<dobey> UX isn't hard; and this isn't the first time that issue has come up
<ralsina> dobey: UX is hard, and yes, it's a duplicate.
<ralsina> dobey: at least GOOD UX is hard
<alecu> ralsina: we should make the list of devices "non-selectable". And move the "delete" button to the left, just right of the current device name. (and perhaps make it a link)
<alecu> ralsina: I think we used to have a "remove" button for each of the devices.... that's why that button was right aligned.
<ralsina> alecu: yes to all of that except the link probably. Button feels natural.
<ralsina> alecu: yes, we removed those because "it was confusing" IIRC
<alecu> ralsina: but button would look weird left aligned
<dobey> alecu: if we're going to not have a way to remove the devices, we should remove the list of devices
<dobey> alecu: and the button should say "Log Out"
<ralsina> dobey: actually, I have talked on and off with design about having a real logout story
<ralsina> dobey: which is one of the reasons why this specific bug has never been tackled seriously
<ralsina> and when I say "tackled seriously" I mean "I never assigned any resources to it"
<nessita> ralsina: I approved the branch at https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-client/exorcize-daemon/+merge/124906, but was  wondering if you could add a test to confirm the default does not change (or to confirm the default monitor is "findable" in the platform being used)
<ralsina> nessita: that's covered by the integration tests
<ralsina> nessita: thing is, they were not being run, but now they are
<nessita> ack
 * nessita approves gloablly
<nessita> (the branch, not the whole world)
<dobey> actually, a unit test for that probably makes sense
<dobey> rather than relying on external integrationt ests
<ralsina> dobey: every item in the config can stop sd from starting
<ralsina> dobey: so the test would be a copy of the config and a call to cmp :-)
<dobey> ralsina: see tests/syncdaemon/test_config.py
<dobey> if we have a config value that isn't tested there, especially one which references a python module name, it's a bug :)
<dobey> ugh, ohloh
 * mandel back
<mandel> alecu, ping
<ralsina> dobey: marcus is answering in #canonical, please pick it up I am otp :-)
<alecu> mandel: pong
<mandel> alecu, mumble to catch up with the payment stuff?
<alecu> mandel: can we do it in 15'?
<mandel> alecu, sure :)
<mandel> alecu, I'm at mumble, just pop in when ever you can
<mandel> alecu, http://ubuntuone.com/7Xy0W9QCu4SMeDB2UH2s8G
<mmcc> hi folks.
<mmcc> ralsina: thanks for that quick fix. in retrospect I really should've tested that branch more. :|
<mandel> alecu, video: http://ubuntuone.com/3HZBt7XP4gE9jCU3GxVDsd
<ralsina> mmcc: np, neither reviewer saw it. It happens.
<ralsina> mmcc: did you see my suggested "real fix"? Renaming the mac fsm implementations?
<dobey> thisfred, mmcc: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/update-linguas/+merge/124934
<mmcc> ralsina: yes, I saw that. I'll do that today
 * thisfred reviews
<ralsina> mmcc: awesome
<ralsina> mmcc: get a second opinion first ;-)
<thisfred> dobey, +1. Didn't know the ca@valencia form. Is that valid? or is it schemaless anyway?
<thisfred> probably not for us to care about
<thisfred> if it comes out of LP
<dobey> thisfred: it's valid, yes.
<dobey> just like en_US@ebonics would also be valid :)
 * ralsina will start typing in en_US@valleygirl
<ralsina> in any case, I am off to find a power outlet
<ralsina> probably lunch too, do standup without me if I am not here yet by that time
<mandel> ralsina, one sec in mumble with alecu and I?
<ralsina> mandel: like literally
<mandel> ralsina, sure
<mmcc> dobey: I'm happy to review that but I'm not sure how, exactly…
<dobey> for i in `cat LINGUAS`; do if [ ! -e $i ]; then die 'OMG YOU LIE'; fi; done ?
<dobey> oh, sorry; -e "$i.po"
<dobey> or something like that anyway
<dobey> maybe i should add a check to intltool's check rule to verify the LINGUAS file is correct
<dobey> or just rubber stamp it
<dobey> it doesn't really need 2 reviews
<alecu> 4 mins to standup
 * alecu writes notes
<thisfred> notes schmotes, I'll just wing it
<gatox> me
<alecu> me
<briancurtin> me
<thisfred> me
<mandel> me
<mmcc> me
<dobey> me
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Sync Menu branch almost complete, start fixing some tests related to shares, and sync status.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Finish fixing the tests and propose.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> alecu, go
<alecu> NEXT: tech leads call, fixed a broken Q vm, refactor in lens code
<alecu> TODO: more cleanups, find a suitable PPA for dash & lens work
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> NEXT: briancurtin
<briancurtin> DONE: fiddle around with oauth related webclient tests
<briancurtin> TODO: going to step back and work on other tests besides test_webclient to get a small break from that since it hasn't been overly productive the last few days
<briancurtin> NEXT: thisfred
<thisfred> DONE: ubuntuone-servers u1db playlists TODO: finish <- together with webm0nk3y BLOCKED: no NEXT: mandel
<mandel> DONE: Update payment preview following the final design => http://ubuntuone.com/7Xy0W9QCu4SMeDB2UH2s8G  Fixed some issues in the branch I proposed to unity to fix global search + preview.
<mandel> TODO: Finish new style (spacing). Fix PreviewStateMachine to have a decent transition.
<mandel> BLOCKED:no
<mandel> mmcc, please
<mmcc> DONE: daemon upgrade done, discussed yes/no dock icon with lisette
<mmcc> TODO: rename daemon fs_monitor, daemon event processing bug with move
<mmcc> BLOK:
<mmcc> NEXT: dobey
<dobey> DONE: releases, merged in available new old icons, bug #979130 x 3, bug #1052131
<dobey> TODO: finish releases, finish new old icons?, webapp packaging
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 979130 in Ubuntu One Client stable-4-0 "Update *.po files before make a new release" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/979130
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1052131 in Ubuntu One Client stable-4-0 "distcheck broken by vala support" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1052131
<dobey> BLCK: None.
<dobey> ralsina: despair
<gatox> fixed broken q vm counts as a task?? add several of those in my done :P
<dobey> thisfred or mmcc: if one of you could quickly poke at https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntu-sso-client/update-linguas/+merge/124950 that would be awesome. thanks :)
<alecu> gatox: it does :P
<mmcc> dobey: I'll get that one
<thisfred> dobey, +1
<thisfred> it looked familiar
 * thisfred checks turnitin.com
<mmcc> dobey: approved
<dobey> thanks
<mmcc> So, anyone with a mac want to take a look at this branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-control-panel/launchdaemon/+merge/124847
<dobey> lunch time, bbiab
<mmcc> huh. what's going on with UI string formatting in ubuntu_sso?
<mmcc> I saw a link that said 'Register with {app_name}' in the UI just now
<mmcc> the tests pass, and they use a mix of "".format() and "" % dict… I can't tell why they're used where they are
<mmcc> specifically test_current_user_sign_in_page.py, line 84 vs 86
<mmcc> here's a bug for it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-sso-client/+bug/1052555 -- ralsina, I assigned you so you can decide who to poke
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1052555 in Ubuntu Single Sign On Client "UI shows string with format placeholder" [High,New]
<mandel> time for me to go, laters!
<gatox> mandel, bye
<chaselivingston> mmcc: how's that bug squashing going?
<mmcc> chaselivingston: not squashed yet, working on it now. I can reproduce it now, and I'm pretty sure it's the same issue we had with the other backend.
<chaselivingston> mmcc: cool, good luck
<gatox> alecu, here is the SyncMenu branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-client-syncc/+merge/124968  who else should i ask for a review? anyone in particular?
<gatox> ralsina, ^
<alecu> gatox: whoever is available, yes :-)
<gatox> ok
<gatox> dobey, ralsina one of you can take a look at that branch ^
<gatox> please :P
<gatox> and now...... lunch for me!
<dobey> hmm
<briancurtin> lunch + pharmacy run = brb
<ralsina> FINALLY! Hello again.
<ralsina> gatox_lunch: looking...
<ralsina> gatox_lunch: when you are fed and nurtured, please shoot a couple of chosen screenshots of sync menu my way
<ralsina> gatox_lunch: work-environment-appropiate backgrounds only please ;-)
<gatox_lunch> ralsina, jeje ok, i'll try to avoid spiderman wallpapers jeje
<ralsina> gatox_lunch: I was thinking about the yoda one :-)
<gatox_lunch> ralsina, ahhh right..... don't worry, this is in the q vm.... i have the default in ubuntu jeje
<ralsina> gatox_lunch: the instructions in your branch build indicator-sync from source, I thought you said it was shipped already?
<alecu> ralsina: that's to run the menu inside the indicator testing tool
<gatox_lunch> ralsina, yes, is shipped.... also i need to add some instructions to install gir for syncmenu..... but that's the way to execcute the menu for testing
<alecu> ralsina: the sync indicator may be shipped already, but I don't know if it's started on boot, or how to start it, so the testing tool was needed.
<alecu> gatox_lunch: that's something we should ask charles: if it's installed by defautl and if not, how to start it.
 * alecu goes get some lunch.
<gatox_lunch> ralsina, i just added this comment:
<gatox_lunch> It's necessary also to install:
<gatox_lunch> sudo apt-get install gir1.2-syncmenu-0.1
<gatox_lunch> alecu, at least in the q-beta1 vm..... is not there by default
<dobey> hmm
<ralsina> alecu, gatox_lunch: ok!
<ralsina> mmcc: saw your mail
<ralsina> mmcc: basically, we *could* rip the tray stuff from u1cp and put it on a separate script which, when "activated" launches u1cp instead of showing the window
<dobey> ?
<ralsina> mmcc: that would also work on windows and ubuntu (when no sync menu is available)
<ralsina> mmcc: however, it's quite a bit of work at this stage ...
<mmcc> dobey: you interested? I left you off because it was mac stuff, sorry…
<dobey> is it not possible to only show a dock icon when a window is shown, rather than when the process is running?
<ralsina> dobey: nope
<ralsina> dobey: you need a process for it
<ralsina> dobey: sorry got you backwards there
<mmcc> right. an app is either background or not, and you can't dynamically change it
<ralsina> dobey: no, on mac, the icons are per-app not per-window
<mmcc> dobey: just sent you the email
<mmcc> where background = shows a dock icon and menu bar
<ralsina> I'm araid all this menu/tray/icon/taskbar thing is very platform-specific
<mmcc> duh, I meant doesn't show
<ralsina> afraid
<dobey> and we can't just put the menu in ubuntuone-syncdaemon, because qt?
<ralsina> dobey: exactly
<dobey> but it's using qt on windows/mac anyway, so that's not really an issue, right?
<ralsina> sd is not using qt on windows nor mac
 * briancurtin back
<ralsina> at least it's not starting a qt main loop AFAIK
<dobey> it's using the default twisted reactor?
<ralsina> dobey: think so
<dobey> bummer
<ralsina> dobey: the only qt bits are in the proxy process
<ralsina> dobey: well, that was intentional :-)
<ralsina> so, it's mostly taking one class from u1cp and stitching it to a boilerplate main()
<ralsina> but then packaging for windows + mac, plus installer, plus autostart, plus crap I can't recall but surely is there :-(
<dobey> yes, but then we have yet another .exe/.app/whatever, and annoying.
<dobey> plus that menu really would be better off in sd :(
<mmcc> well, if the binary is only for mac, this isn't so bad… packaging one more app is quick, and I haven't done autostart for anything yet
<ralsina> mmcc: we can do it for mac experimentally
<dobey> mmcc: well if that's the case, then we have the same thing running in 3 different ways; which also sucks :)
<mmcc> dobey: yes, agreed
<ralsina> dobey: we can unify mac+windows at least
<ralsina> dobey: and ubuntu is different because of the sync menu which has no equivalente anywhere
<dobey> what about having it so 2 copies of u1cp can run on windows?
<dobey> err, on win/mac
<mmcc> ok, I will put this on my list after: 1. fix sync bug in daemon 2. fix default monitor name 3. fix startup wizard hang 4. fix hang on quit…
<dobey> ralsina: well, if the win/mac menu were in sd, all 3 could be unified in how they handle events from inside sd/etc… even if there are 2 slightly different ways of displaying the menu itself
<ralsina> dobey: yes
<ralsina> dobey: but are you interested on getting qtreactor into sd?
<ralsina> dobey: the potential for subtle bugs is scary as hell
<mmcc> dobey: that's basically what we're doing, right? one of those copies needs to not do all the web api calls, and on mac at least it really does need to be a separate .app so we can actually launch two copes
<dobey> you can't launch the same .app twice on mac?
<gatox> ralsina, screenshots added here: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-client-syncc/+merge/124968
<ralsina> dobey: the menu itself is generated in sd, the other things are small wrappers that call that and display the UI
<ralsina> gatox: awe----some
<mmcc> dobey: honestly I think maybe you can, but we do need them to be different .apps - if they're the same .app wrapper then they'll have the same background setting, and we're back to square one
<mmcc> actually, maybe you can't. I think it checks the bundle id
<mmcc> you definitely can't double-click to open it twice. this really never came up :)
<mmcc> but the .app wrapper is trivial, it doesn't imply any duplicated code or (much) duplicated resources
<dobey> well cp has internal uniqueness stuff
<dobey> it was a more general question
<dobey> but true about the .app vs icon status issue i guess :(
<mmcc> yeah, I forgot about the CP internal stuff… I was answering the general question (ok, not answering) - it really hasn't come up before…
<ralsina> mmcc: OTOH if these are the kind of things which are our major problems now? We should be happy campers.
<mmcc> ralsina: see my list above, my tent is leaking
<ralsina> mmcc: your tent is 99% ok ;-)
 * mmcc will refrain from torturing a tent metaphor
<ralsina> mmcc: I would not mind having these minor interaction issues on the beta
<ralsina> mmcc: or even on a .0 release
<mmcc> ralsina: well, I'll be a happier camper when the daemon syncs a dragged-in file correctly
<ralsina> mmcc: yes, that one I would not ship with
<dobey> thisfred or mmcc: simple update branch for stable: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-control-panel/update-4-0/+merge/125007
<ralsina> gatox: I gave you a +1 on code review only because Q is in one of those days.
<thisfred> dobey, on it
<gatox> ralsina, cool..... and yes, i've been there :P
<thisfred> dobey,  +1
<dobey> thanks
<ralsina> dobey: did you get any response from marcus?
<dobey> ralsina: no
<ralsina> dobey: grmbl
<dobey> brb
<rye> gatox: files with longer names will transfer longer :)
<gatox> rye, sorry?
<ralsina> gatox: your screenshot
<ralsina> gatox, rye: that's actually a sync indicator bug
<ralsina> but it looks *bad*
<gatox> mmmmmm yes..... maybe we can implement some kind of ellide text to make everything of the same size.... but maybe that should be in the SyncMenu itself
<ralsina> gatox: just add spaces to the name before displaying? ;-)
<ralsina> gatox: yes, the scrollbars have no reason to be the same length as the text, that's a syncmenu thing
<gatox> ralsina, it was a joke or for real the "add spaces"?
<ralsina> they should be the full width of the menu
<ralsina> gatox: joke
<ralsina> gatox: unless we were using a monospaced font, in which case for real.
<gatox> ralsina, ahhhhh yes.... i thought it was a joke, because we are not going to have a monospace font there
<gatox> also.... the size of the menu is different depending of the biggest item being displayed..... that's why i suggest the elide thing..... but i think that is the responsability of how shows that.... what do you think?
<gatox> ralsina, ^
<gatox> s/of how shows/of who shows
<ralsina> gatox: agreed
<gatox> ralsina, do you want me to contact charles to suggest that?
<ralsina> gatox: yes please
<gatox> ralsina, done https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-sync/+bug/1052620
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1052620 in The Sync Menu "The items in the transfers menu can have multiples sizes" [Undecided,New]
<ralsina> gatox: cool
<ralsina> gatox, briancurtin, alecu, mmcc, dobey, thisfred (and mandel in absentia): just in case I don't say this often enough, you guys kick ass.
<gatox> ralsina, :'D
<thisfred> :D
<briancurtin> its a good team to be kicking ass with
<mmcc> snif
<thisfred> all you have to do is tell us whose ass ;)
<ralsina> thisfred: at least you are big :-)
<ralsina> I said that because sometimes it seems all I do all day is throw broken stuff at you all.
<thisfred> yeah, making us do work. What are you thinking!? ;)
<briancurtin> dealing with broken stuff, windows, and broken stuff on windows...it's "what i do"
<thisfred> dept. of broken windows
<ralsina> hehe
<alecu> ralsina: we've already stablished that I can't fit in kick ass suit. I'm thinking of "big daddy" for halloween.
<gatox> ralsina, really trivial one: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/wrong-string-formatting/+merge/125023 we were using the wrong formatting option for that string formatting notation..... and the test wasn't efective, because was doing the same..... so the string in both cases was equally wrong
<ralsina> alecu: too bad Shane is not with us anymore, he would be a great hitgirl :-)
<ralsina> gatox: got it
<alecu> ralsina: I thought gatox claimed that costume!
<gatox> alecu, hey!!! you assign that to me withoout asking
<gatox> jeje
<ralsina> dibs on the flying machine-gun thingie!
 * thisfred will go as The Human Stain. Or is that not a superhero.
<alecu> ok, it's time for this superhero to put away his costume and take Amelia to swimming lessons.
<thisfred> shark girl!
<alecu> I will be back later, to do gatox' review
<gatox> alecu, good good :P
<ralsina> thisfred: you remind me, I need to know how sharkboy became a werewolf in his teens
<thisfred> ralsina, wasn't that teen wolf? ;)
<ralsina> thisfred: let me get you pictures
<thisfred> no need!
<ralsina> thisfred: hahaha
<thisfred> also, can we ban movie sequels with 'too' instead of 2/two in the title?
<ralsina> thisfred: I prefer the ones that just pluralize the 1st
<thisfred> alienses
<ralsina> For example, having the sequel to "Rocky" be called "Rockies" would have been awesome
<thisfred> die hards
<ralsina> Titanic -> Titanics
<ralsina> thisfred:  'Die harder' was a great title
<ralsina> Also "Live free or Die Hard"
<thisfred> Last one I saw was 3 I think
<thisfred> maybe that was the last one
<thisfred> Bruce Willis is great in the new Wes Anderson, btw
<thisfred> Moonrise Kingdom
<thisfred> highly recommended
<thisfred> if you like his movies at all
<ralsina> thisfred: no, 4 is *nice*.
<ralsina> Bruce Willis is severely underrated as an actor
<dobey> alecu: haha; you in the big daddy outfit walking around holding amelia's hand would be awesome!
<dobey> Bruce Willis is great in that lawsuit against Apple
<thisfred> ralsina, well, he's not very discriminating in the roles he accepts, so it's not that surprising. But yeah, I have a fondness for him. I even like Hudson Hawke, which is considered one of the worst movies of all time :)
<ralsina> Hudson Hawk???? I still time my heists by singing!
<dobey> Hudson Hawk was awesome
<thisfred> and he directed that
<thisfred> and co-wrote it, I think
<dobey> also, the CSI Miami guy in that was pretty funny
<mmcc> gatox, ralsina - there are other strings with the same formatting style in ui.py -- also can you mark it as fixing the bug I filed for that issue, too? bug #1052555
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1052555 in Ubuntu Single Sign On Client "UI shows string with format placeholder" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1052555
<ralsina> dobey: who, the eczema guy?
<dobey> ralsina: the ginger who always wears sunglasses?
<gatox> mmcc, checking the other strings
<ralsina> dobey: well, he seems to always be TAKING OFF the sunglasses but I never saw a whole CSI Miami
<dobey> heh
<gatox> mmcc, the problem is not that they said: {app_name}... but how are they used later.....
<dobey> ralsina: he was 'Snickers' in Hudson Hawk
<mmcc> gatox: ok, just wanted to make sure we looked at all of them, since there was a mix of formatting styles
<gatox> mmcc, yes..... actually i personally believe we should avoid the mixing
<gatox> mmcc, linked
<mmcc> gatox, thanks.
<ralsina> gatox: +1
<gatox> mmcc, could you do the other review?
<mmcc> gatox: sure
<gatox> mmcc, it's really trivial
<mmcc> gatox: ok, I checked all the other strings, looks like that was the only wrong one. approved :)
<gatox> mmcc, cool, thx!
<dobey> tests? :P
<mmcc> dobey: hmm.
<thisfred> wow, better get cracking on that ark, it's coming down
<ralsina> thisfred: here too. That must be heck of a storm!
<dobey> it's the skrillex storm
<thisfred> hehe
<chaselivingston> ralsina, thisfred: coming down like cats and dogs here as well, quite a ways away
 * ralsina is ignorant of that skrillex you mention. Should he fix that?
<ralsina> if mmcc says it's raining there too, I *am* thinking of that ark
<thisfred> global weather! That'll save a lot on meteorology expenses
<dobey> ralsina: http://what-if.xkcd.com/12/
<mmcc> dry here.
<mmcc> we also have a bay that can accommodate very large arks indeed…
 * mmcc is curious about ralsina's reaction to dubstep
<dobey> haha
<ralsina> mmcc: having recently had my thousandth birthday, I suspect not good.
<ralsina> thisfred: also, haha
<thisfred> ralsina, your only possible answer is: TURN THAT RACKET DOWN!
 * ralsina gets an onion for his belt
<mmcc> ralsina: just keep an open mind, and don't try to think of it as "music"
<thisfred> hehe
<mmcc> btw ralsina, belated happy birthday, sorry I missed that
<ralsina> mmcc: thanks :-)
 * thisfred suspects he probably owns the most dubstep of anyone on the team.
<ralsina> thisfred: and you have it nicely tagged in order of emetic power
<mmcc> more than zero dubstep? thisfred might be right
<thisfred> yep
<thisfred> I could start arguing that there's dubstep and dubstep but...
<ralsina> from "like sea water on full stomach" to "kicked i the gut by a robot mule"
<thisfred> http://www.blameitonthevoices.com/2011/10/dubstep-intervention.html
<mmcc> you know some of those bass drops get low enough that they're almost subsonic vomit weapons
<thisfred> brown note!
<thisfred> fwiw I detest Skrillex
<ralsina> "I call this note the t-rex-in-jurassic-park-b-flat"
<mmcc> thisfred, I also didn't have a big positive reaction to him. I just heard this track from bassnectar last night and dug it: http://snd.sc/GYtfHW
<thisfred> if you want to check out dubstep that I think is not garbage, I'd recommend artists  like Burial, 2526, Amon Tobin, Four Tet. One could also argue that they're not really dubstep, and that that's the reason they're not garbage ;)
<dobey> man alt+tab in unity is really not usable with multiple terminal windows :-/
<mmcc> the sound cloud visualizations of these tracks are pretty funny
<thisfred> Four Tet is definitely an edge case
 * thisfred listens to bassnectar
<mmcc> ugh, "do not read the comments" extends to soundcloud track comments. what is wrong with people
<thisfred> dobey, I keep saying this
<thisfred> and filing bugs
<thisfred> that keep expiring
<dobey> heh
<ralsina> well,   musical taste is usually fixed by what you listened as a teen. Which means I am closer to liking doo wop than dubstep
<thisfred> ralsina, I'd have thought madrigals
<ralsina> thisfred: that too, but the pun doesn't work
<thisfred> oh wasn't a pun, I was just trying to imply you're from the middle ages :P
<dobey> heh
<dobey> ralsina: we can add some bass drops to The Chordettes, then maybe you'll enjoy it more
<thisfred> I'm glad I kept an open mind. I almost exclusively listened to hip-hop in my teens, and that would leave *very* little of interest today
 * ralsina avoids jokes about going medieval on thisfred and all that (hey, Bruce Willis again!)
<thisfred> hehe
<dobey> bruce willis has a pretty ok blues band
<thisfred> blues willis?
 * ralsina imagines gangsta thisfred 
 * ralsina rewinds his brain 
<thisfred> I never liked gangsta, that's where hip-hop and I went our separate ways
<thisfred> unless you consider Wu-Tang gangsta. Which it is, I guess
<ralsina> thisfred: you more the mercedes benz sign necklace style?
<thisfred> but if you add kung fu samples to anything it becomes good. scientific fact
<briancurtin> +1, approved
<thisfred> ralsina, Beastie Boys + Run-D.M.C. was my first concert
<ralsina> hey, doo wop (which I had never heard and just googled with "music styles from the 50s") is actually cool!
<ralsina> learn something every day!
<thisfred> which I went to with my Mom, just so you guys don't start thinking I was ever cool
<dobey> there is some pretty good bubble gum rock
<ralsina> thisfred: going to beastie boys with your mum is one of those things that need to be in your CV
<chaselivingston> mmcc: can't seem to sync my purchased music folder w/ the mac app, any idea why?
<ralsina> chaselivingston: you may need to subscribe it?
<chaselivingston> ralsina: not quite sure what you mean...
<dobey> thisfred: apparently your mom was pretty cool
<mmcc> chaselivingston: not off the top of my head, can you file a bug with notes on what you're doing? I haven't tried that yet…
<ralsina> chaselivingston: in the control panel, you should see an item for your purchased music folder
<ralsina> chaselivingston: you have to tick it so it subscribes and downloads
<chaselivingston> ralsina: right, but when i click "sync locally" it puts the folder underneath a hidden folder, .ubuntuone in my home directory and doesn't download anything
<thisfred> dobey, she sat in the rafters while I was up front, but she didn't complain. This was the tour where they had a 20ft inflatable penis coming out of the stage halfway through the show. I don't think that was ever mentioned.
<mmcc> neat!
<thisfred> She might have been reading a book.
<dobey> thisfred: i was just taking the opportunity to make the obvious "your mom" joke
<thisfred> hehe
<ralsina> chaselivingston: nothing comes to mind then
<chaselivingston> cool, i'll file a bug
<chaselivingston> ralsina: should I tag the bug u1-darwin?
<chaselivingston> mmcc: ^^
<mmcc> call trail for that bug: MUSIC_REAL_PATH is defined in gui/__init__.py as u'.ubuntuone/Purchased from Ubuntu One' -- used in folders.py's _process_name which is called in add_folder…
<mmcc> chaselivingston: sure
<chaselivingston> mmcc, ralsina: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-control-panel/+bug/1052649
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1052649 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "Purchased music folder doesn't sync correctly" [Undecided,New]
<mmcc> thanks chaselivingston !
<chaselivingston> mmcc: np, hope to see a fix soon :)
<mmcc> chaselivingston: if you can attach your controlpanel.log to that, it'd be helpful
<chaselivingston> mmcc: sure
<gatox> eod here!!! see you tomorrow people!! byeeee
<mmcc> there goes the last person on the team young enough to grok dubstep
<chaselivingston> mmcc: attached that file
<mmcc> ack, thanks chaselivingston
<chaselivingston> np
<dobey> mmcc, thisfred: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntu-sso-client/update-4-0/+merge/125042 another update branch, please. :)
<ralsina> dobey: I got it
<thisfred> on it
<thisfred> dobey, +1
<thisfred> I'm a fast reader, and I know all languages, what?!
<chaselivingston> mmcc: hm, well now it appears to be working, but still in that odd location
<mmcc> dobey, that diff doesn't look like it contains all the changes in the commit message
<ralsina> chaselivingston: there is a symlink inside ~/Ubuntu One
<dobey> mmcc: how so?
<ralsina> chaselivingston: finder has this stupid idea about dereferencing symlinks though :(
<chaselivingston> ralsina: hmmm
 * briancurtin brb, need to get some fresh air
<dobey> mmcc: you'll have to look at an actual copy, lp truncates very long diffs
<mmcc> dobey: I can't find manuel's change about the twisted runner, and I don't think diego's change is in there either
<ralsina> mmcc: truncated
<dobey> mmcc: they're under ubuntu_sso/ which comes after po/
<mmcc> I was checking for diego's change because the branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/wrong-string-formatting/+merge/125023
<mmcc> … changed a string "register with" - that all the translations have
<mmcc> and the translations have the wrong format specifier now
<mmcc> it might be worth backing out diego's fix and just fixing the calling code instead…
<dobey> oh crap, right, the translations
<dobey> totally forgot about those
<ralsina> faaaaaaark
<dobey> but easy fix either way
<ralsina> so did I
<ralsina> dobey: let's ask everyone to retranslate that ;-)
<mmcc> ok, I missed the truncation thing, whoops
<dobey> ralsina: perl -pi -e 's/old/new/g' *.po :)
<dobey> though it might still cause an issue, for the langpacks
<dobey> so we should probably back out the change and fix the code that uses that instead
<mmcc> it's only called in one place, iirc,
<ralsina> yes, better to keep the old string and change the other side
<ralsina> yep
<ralsina> volunteers? I am leaving in about 16 minutes
<mmcc> I'll do it
<dobey> meh the battery life on the dell duo is so awful :-/
 * ralsina puts the volunteering cattle prod back in the case.
<ralsina> you may wonder how that works. I ask "who volunteers?" then prod someone. He will say "I".
<ralsina> works better on spanish-peaking volunteers. English speakers have a bad tendency to say "ouch". In that case, repeat.
<dobey> will have to do that release in the morning i guess
<dobey> along with u1-client
<dobey> and u1-client i am a bit worried abut
<dobey> about
 * briancurtin back
<mmcc> for your consideration: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntu-sso-client/re-re-format-register-link/+merge/125045
<ralsina> dobey: anything I can do besides promising to be around early for reviews?
<mmcc> I also added tests that the format string contains the format argument, which would've caught the original bug
<ralsina> mmcc: cool
<dobey> mmcc: can you commit --fixes the same bug # that diego's branch did please?
<mmcc> dobey: sure
 * thisfred reviews
<mmcc> done
<mmcc> btw, I only tested that on darwin
<ralsina> EOD for me. If my ISP has mercy on my soul I may be back later, but don't bet on it.
<thisfred> +1
<briancurtin> +1 as well
<mmcc> hooray, my highest rated branch yet
<mmcc> ok, on that high note I'm going for a much needed late lunch
<dobey> have a good evening all. battery about to die on this laptop. might be around later to try and get a couple things done to prep for releaseing in the morning
<chaselivingston> mmcc: any chance of a new build today? :)
<mmcc> chase, yes. I just fixed the sync bug, I am testing it now, will put up a build shortly
<chaselivingston> mmcc: awesome, putting it in that shared folder?
<mmcc> chaselivingston: yes
<mmcc> I'll ping you here when it's up
<chaselivingston> mmcc: sweet, thanks man. you rock
<mmcc> heh. thanks. I do get paid to do this, you know ;)
<mmcc> uploading now
<chaselivingston> mmcc: yeah, so do i :) doesn't mean I don't enjoy it
<mmcc> that's the spirit :)
<chaselivingston> mmcc: i'm getting a message that it's damaged and i should move it to the trash...
<mmcc> huh. ok, let me poke at it a bit
<chaselivingston> mmcc: i may be afk for a little while but i'll leave irc up so ping me w/ any news
<mmcc> chaselivingston: not sure what's going on there, I'm curious what size it is
<chaselivingston> mmcc: the zip was 32.3MB
<mmcc> chaselivingston and when you get back if you could try downloading it from http://ubuntuone.com/0FNiarEDBStjRVpiUhW5xO instead?
<chaselivingston> mmcc: trying now, still have a few mins
<chaselivingston> mmcc: still getting the error, the .app is 92MB and some change
<mmcc> hrm. ok, I'll see what I can figure out
<chaselivingston> mmcc: cool thanks
<mmcc> OK, here's the merge proposal for my daemon sync fix: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-client/fix-daemon-rename-event/+merge/125074
#ubuntuone 2012-09-19
<mmcc> chaselivingston: there was a problem with code signing in that last build. I've uploaded another one, when you get a chance please look for it and let me know if it works for you. (it'll be another 10 min or so before it's up there)
<chaselivingston> mmcc: downloading now
<chaselivingston> mmcc: appears to be working
<mandel> morning all!
<JamesTait> Good morning all! :)
<ralsina> good morning!
<mandel> ralsina, morning!
<mandel> ralsina, how is it going?
<mandel> ralsina, why were you giving complements last night?
<alecu> hola all!
<alecu> hola mandel, ralsina
<mandel> alecu, buenas!
<ralsina> mandel: because they are true :-)
<mandel> ralsina, I don't usually trust complements.. is one of my things
<ralsina> mandel: ok, then you suck. Happy? ;-)
<mandel> yes, a little better :)
<ralsina> hahaha
<gatox> good morning!
<gatox> (the alarm didn't work :S)
<mandel> gatox, that is alarming!
<gatox> mandel, i don't know how to answer to that.......
<gatox> jejjee
<gatox> alecu, are you here already?
<gatox> mandel, how is that morning? have you seen alecu walking around here? :P
<mandel> gatox, yes, he is around here :)
<ralsina> gatox: I saw him a while ago
<mandel> gatox, things are going good, nearly done with the preview design, moving to properly fix the state machine
<gatox> mandel, cool
<gatox> mandel, ralsina thx.... i'll wait for his answer then
<alecu> hi gatox!
<gatox> alecu, hi mister!
<alecu> gatox: I was in the channel next door, reading about oauth and timestamps
<gatox> alecu, :P
<gatox> alecu, just a little question about your need info..... do you want me to create the bug or just impplement that in this branch?
<mandel> lunch time in spain :)
 * mandel lunch
<gatox> mandel, enjoy
<gatox> alecu, i don't know if you prefere another branch to avoid increasing the amount of lines..... but i could do it in this one too
<alecu> gatox: I'd like to know if we can get this branch thru the FFe like it is, and get another branch to fix it thru the FFe as well.
<gatox> alecu, ok..... creating the bug report then
<alecu> gatox: perhaps you can just change the delay between checks to... let's say 3 seconds. And create a new bug for that.
<alecu> gatox: "for that" -> "for updating the menu only on changes"
<gatox> alecu, ack..... will do that
<alecu> gatox: anyway, we should ask ralsina or joshuahoover if we would need a second FFe for that fix. If a second is needed then we should try to fold the fix in the first branch.
<gatox> alecu, mmmm.... but is not a "feature" is a fix
<gatox> but..... let's ask
<gatox> ralsina,
<gatox> ^
<ralsina> yes, probably not a FFe-worthy thing
<gatox> alecu, mmmm i've another suggestion also.... but if we can do it in the next branch will be better: using OrderedDict for the current transfers.... because right now is using a plain dict.... so we just retrieve an element, but it will be better to retrieve the items with the most written value.... so the user can see that something is really going on, and not just some random item that might be not being transfer yet
<alecu> gatox: ok, so I'm approving like it is, then you can work on the other branch with the fixes.
<gatox> alecu, great
<gatox> alecu, wait!
<gatox> alecu, i'm uploading the improves for the tests as you suggest
<gatox> and changing to 3 secs
<alecu> gatox: great. I just locally approved.
<alecu> gatox: let me known when I can re-review.
<gatox> alecu, uploaded... i'll wait for launchpad to rescan that.... and approve it globally
<gatox> alecu, ah ok
<alecu> gatox: do you want to mumble regarding the new bug?
<gatox> alecu, could it be in a few mins?
<alecu> gatox: sure, no prob.
<gatox> alecu, ready to mumble
<dobey> ok
<dobey> alecu or ralsina: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntu-sso-client/update-4-0/+merge/125042 please. it has mmcc's fix from last night now
<ralsina> dobey: looking
<ralsina> dobey: global +1
<ralsina> I am runnng some banking errands, should be back in about 20' modulo flooding, famine or internecine wars
<dobey> oh, ugh
<dobey> gatox: can you please make the syncmenu integration not be required on linux, as the other unity integration is?
<gatox> dobey, ok..... i'll take a look at that
<alecu> after discussing the remaining bug with gatox, I'm now convinced that the syncmenu feature will kick ass
<gatox> \o/............\o/
 * gatox runs around the room
<gatox> jejeje
<alecu> dobey: I think we should also make gir1.2-syncmenu-0.1 a recommended package for u1-client. Right gatox?
<gatox> right
<dobey> we will
<dobey> although i have no idea where the actual indicator comes from
<JoseExposito> mmcc mandel ping
<mandel> JoseExposito, buenas!
<JoseExposito> mandel Hola, cómo estás? mejor en inglés?
<mandel> JoseExposito, yes, much better in eng
<JoseExposito> mandel ok
<mandel> JoseExposito, so you are using the rest api, right, which should not be very efficient for what you want, right?
<JoseExposito> tell about the U1 plans and sync daemon communication please
<JoseExposito> mandel, right
<mandel> JoseExposito, ideally you will want to talk with the daemon directly, and we have an api for that, but is a pita because it uses twisted.pb as a protocol, which we can try to implement in objective-c
<mandel> JoseExposito, or as a crazy, I'm not going to do it idea, we can move to json
<alecu> mandel: we had almost half a branch that added a json interface, remember?
<ralsina> mandel: that's why I suggested him to use the REST APIs
<alecu> ralsina: that makes sense for server stuff... but does it make sense to get the state of the local files?
<mandel> alecu, yes, which should be good starting point
<mandel> ralsina, exactly, for what JoseExposito is doing is not a smart route to take
<JoseExposito> yes, looks difficult to implement in objc...
<ralsina> possible >> smart
<ralsina> it should be "easy" to create a script that connects to sd and dumps the file sharing status
<ralsina> or use u1sdtool for that
<gatox> alecu, these are the bugs reports: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/1052922  -  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/1052956
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1052922 in Ubuntu One Client "U1-client is increasing the use of CPU" [Undecided,In progress]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1052956 in Ubuntu One Client "The files with the higher written value should be at the top of the current transfers list" [Undecided,Triaged]
<alecu> ralsina: and have that script be run every time SD completes a download?
<dobey> gatox: that second one at least, will probably be quite a lot of work
<gatox> dobey, no.... why?
<alecu> ralsina: otherwise you won't see any progress if you leave finder open.
<thisfred> me
<JoseExposito> the only information that the plugin need is the state of the file (uploaded or uploaded) the sync volumes and know if the file is public, it is? Is possible to get this information in a fast way to the daemon?
<gatox> dobey, we already discuss that con alecu, is actually quite simple to implement
<mandel> me
<dobey> gatox: because afaik, syncdaemon does absolutely no sorting of transfers at all
<ralsina> me
<dobey> me
<gatox> dobey, OrderedDict
<gatox> me
<mmcc> me
<briancurtin> JoseExposito: just an FYI but it's about to get kinda loud in here for a few minutes while we do a quick team meeting
<briancurtin> me
<thisfred> DONE: u1db/playlists thinking hacking TODO: use inmemory u1db u ubuntuone servers for playlist tests
<thisfred> oops
<alecu> me
<mandel> JoseExposito, standup, give us 2 min
<JoseExposito> mandel, ok, no problem, ping me when you can talk!
<ralsina> thisfred: pretend to go!
<thisfred> DONE: u1db/playlists thinking hacking TODO: use inmemory u1db in ubuntuone servers for playlist tests, migration script BLOCKED: no COMMENT: movin to Portland T minus 5 days, come monday I'll be gone for 2 weeks. NEXT: mandel
<mandel> DONE: finished most of the preview design. Started doing some debugging to improve the preview transition.
<mandel> TODO: more preview state machine.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> ralsina, please
<ralsina> DONE: calls, calls, calls, planning, very little coding, ISP-wrangling, administrivia. TODO: more of the same BLOCKED: All ISPs suck. NEXT: dobey
<dobey> DONE: releases/uploads
<dobey> TODO: finish releases, finish new old icons?, webapp packaging?
<dobey> BLCK: webapps confusion/miscomms.
<dobey> gatox: go
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Proposed SyncMenu branch, proposed u1-sso branch to fix wrong string parsing. Mumble with alecu to discuss some improves with the SyncMenu
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Work on SyncMenu cpu use, and ordered current transfers.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> mmcc, go
<mmcc> DONE: fixed sync bug in fsevents daemon
<mmcc> TODO: get reviews for daemon upgrade and sync fix, look at startup wizard
<mmcc> BLOK:
<mmcc> NEXT: briancurtin
<briancurtin> DONE: rewrote handlers in test_timestamp, tweaked them to almost be right
<briancurtin> TODO: multiple-call tests are failing because counts are off, need to figure that out. only three tests fail in test_timestamp, all for the same reason, so it'll be nice to knock those out
<briancurtin> NEXT: alecu
<alecu> DONE: mumbles, cleanups in lens, review for gatox
<alecu> TODO: handle json errors in lens
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<ralsina> dobey: let me put those in order: finish releases, webapp packaging, finish with icons
<ralsina> dobey: unless swapping the icons in a post-beta update is bad for some reason
<dobey> ralsina: in order, icons -> release
<ralsina> dobey: ok, then icons->release->webapp
<dobey> ralsina: and apparently you need to talk to will about the webapps one anyway, before i can do anything (if i even need to do anything at this point)
<ralsina> gack
<mandel> alecu, there is one thing regarding the scope I need to explain you for design (very very easy)
<ralsina> dobey: did you speak with anyone in #webapps?
<dobey> not yet, no
<ralsina> dobey: ok, I'm there now, let's do it ASAP so we can clear that
<mandel> JoseExposito, you are in madrid right?
<mandel> JoseExposito, or spain in general?
<JoseExposito> mandel, in Madrid
<mandel> JoseExposito, awesome! because there is an easy way to get this moving forward, canas por el centro + conversacion geek :)
 * alecu can surely use some tapas
<JoseExposito> mandel, ok, looks very nice!
<alecu> ouch, I forgot I'm in Buenos Aires!
<mandel> JoseExposito, ok, lets pm and we decide how to organize it :)
<JoseExposito> lol
<mandel> alecu, in the music scope you have to create the purchase action with an icon hint pointing to the u1 icon to be used
<mandel> alecu, and the icon is part of the scope package
<mandel> alecu, does it make sense?
<ralsina> gatox: can you please update https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/1042343 with latest info?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1042343 in Ubuntu One Client "[FFE] Ubuntu One integration with Q sync indicator" [High,Triaged]
<gatox> ralsina, set it to "in progress" or something else?
<ralsina> gatox: a comment explaining where you are, times etc
<gatox> ah ok
 * gatox lunch
<alecu> mandel: great, I'll take a look at it.
<mandel> alecu, you know already which man to ask in #ferrets :)
<mmcc> mandel, if you get a minute to look at a change I made in fsevents_daemon.py, that'd be helpful. It should be fast
<mmcc> mandel: here: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-client/fix-daemon-rename-event/+merge/125074
 * mandel looks
<mmcc> mandel: the main change is on line 107 of the diff. adding a modify event when we've seen a create. it's the same issue we had with the fsevents code
<mandel> mmcc, got it
 * alecu goes to get some food
<ralsina> mmcc: that's the "moved in finder" thing, right?
<mmcc> ralsina: yes, the system sends a rename event, we translate it correctly into a create, but we also need a modify to trigger upload
<ralsina> mmcc: strong dejavu all over again
<mmcc> ralsina: yes indeed
<mmcc> the nice thing about finding a bug twice is you already know how to fix it :)
<mandel> mmcc, in theory, yes hehe
<mandel> anyways, EOD here before I go nuts with that preview state machine.. catch you all tom!
<mandel> o/
<dobey> need lunch, bbiab
<mmcc> boy, bzr takes a while to get emacs trunk… I wonder if it's just a slow server or related to the 110,097 revisions in there
<briancurtin> its just bzr in general
<mmcc> it took about 50 minuets to bar branch the tree
<mmcc> bzr. bzr branch
<briancurtin> for some reason an ssh hg clone of cpython on windows used to take like 4 hours. lol windows, lol source control in general
<briancurtin> (compared to single digit minutes on mac/linux)
<mmcc> I guess this is why people put up with git…
<mmcc> (total speculation, I haven't used it on a large project, but I hear it's fast)
<briancurtin> i started using git for a little side project. its faster at being awful
<mmcc> briancurtin: heh.
<mmcc> I remember really liking darcs for a while… I wonder if that was because it was a trivial single-person project
<ralsina> briancurtin: git is awesome at being incomprehensible. Noone *knows* git. Some people just think they do.
<ralsina> briancurtin: bzr on windows is spectacularly slow
<briancurtin> it's the hip thing to do
<ralsina> the only cool thing about git is people really do contribute a lot via github pull requests
<ralsina> everything else is just the same as every other dvcs just harder
<mmcc> yeah, github is really putting a lot of lipstick on that pig
<briancurtin> yep. github i like. git i dont
<mmcc> github is awfully nice, but don't you wish it was 'dvcshub' or something
<ralsina> also, the github issue tracker is evil
<ralsina> one issue category is "question". So, you answer it. Then you close it, right? Then noone can see it anymore. It's the anti-openstack model.
<mmcc> ralsina: heh. nice
<lauratika> hi, i have a doubt... i use cryptkeeper folders in ubuntu and when i sync that folder and logout (unmount drive) the file no longer is up in the cloud. this is how is supposed to work? is there a way to keep the file sync or in the cloud?
<ralsina> lauratika: when you unmount it, ubuntu one sees that as a deletion, so it removes it in the cloud
<ralsina> lauratika: you would have to stop u1 before unmounting, and it does seem fragile...
<ralsina> lauratika: OTOH, if you succeed, doesn't that mean you are storing the unencrypted files on u1?
<dobey> alecu, ralsina: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/new-old-icons/+merge/125290
<mmcc_> alecu, ralsina - I have three merges that need review. In order from small to large: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-client/fix-default-fs-monitor/+merge/125291 https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-client/fix-daemon-rename-event/+merge/125074  https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-control-panel/launchdaemon/+merge/124847
<ralsina> dobey, mmcc: on'em
<ralsina> dobey: +1
<alecu> ralsina, all: I'm feeling like total crap. I think I'll take the rest of the day off
<alecu> dobey, mmcc_: I'll try to do any pending reviews tonite
<ralsina> mmcc: +1 on fix-default-fs-monitor
<alecu> ralsina: I've added the half day on canonicaladmin, but will try to get back later tonight anyway.
<ralsina> alecu: if you feel bad, dn't
<ralsina> alecu: rest and come back better tomorrow
<mmcc> thanks ralsina. alecu - feel better. my reviews can wait
<gatox> alecu, ohh... get better alecu !
<ralsina> mmcc: global +1 on fix-daemon-rename-event although I am not near my mac, so I just read it
<mmcc> ralsina: ok, I did test it, so we should be fine ;)
<ralsina> mmcc: and yikes on launchdaemon, I think that one's out of my depth
<mmcc> ralsina: yeah, I'm not sure how to handle reviewing that. Maybe a mumble review …
<mmcc> although honestly most of it is just ctypes boilerplate garbage
<mmcc> should I try to write an explanation to aid review?
<ralsina> mmcc: I think I will just slog through it
<ralsina> and try it on my mini tonight
<ralsina> so it should be reviewed early tomorrow
<briancurtin> finally, test_timestamp passes cleanly
<ralsina> mmcc: but you need a strong second review, probably mandel's
<mmcc> ok ralsina , let me know if you have any questions
<ralsina> dobey: since gatox's Q sync menu branch is merging, can you later show him how to provide the build & install logs?
<dobey> is it merging?
<dobey> oh, it is merged
<gatox> merged..... yes
<dobey> bugger. it landed before my icon branch
<dobey> is it beer:thirty yet?
<lauratika> ralsina	yeah, it mans info goes unecrypted and it's fine, just protection for local files on the pc, cloud i dont giva a fly who can see it... thanx for the info.
<ralsina> lauratika: ok then, that's what's happening :-)
<lauratika>  :)
<mmcc> ralsina: I just wrote some notes to help make sense of that launchdaemon branch. they're in the MP change description
<lauratika> another question i have a 1.183 Mbps internet speed... how long will take aprox to upload 5gb?
<ralsina> mmcc: awesome, much appreciated!
<ralsina> lauratika: the technical term is "a while" ;-)
<ralsina> lauratika: after a ramp-up period it should start saturating your upstream (if you don't throttle it)
<lauratika> a desperating while or a regular while??
<ralsina> lauratika: however, if your files match some known files, they will not even have to be uploaded at all
<lauratika> or a wtf while...
<ralsina> lauratika: so, worst case, I would say ... (flips open calculator)
<ralsina> lauratika: 4 hours?
<lauratika> alrighty so it's a wtf while... doing it at night then...
<lauratika>  ;)
<ralsina> lauratika: OTOH, are those 1.183Mbps uploading?
<lauratika> no downloading
<ralsina> lauratika: 5gb is a lot of mb :-)
<ralsina> lauratika: well, you need to check your upload speed
<dobey> your "b" is wrong
 * czajkowski needs to remove laura off highlight 
<lauratika> hwo can i check the upload speed?
<ralsina> lauratika: http://speedtest.net/ may help
<lauratika> thanx again...
<ralsina> Taking a break, getting some fresh air
<ralsina> will be back in 60 or so
<dobey> i should do that too
<dobey> ugh, i386 nightlies failed to build :(
<dobey> what the royal f
<dobey> brb
<mmcc> A/C repair guy is here, will be afk intermittently for a bit
<dobey> hmm
<ralsina> mmcc: +1 on launchdaemon
<mmcc> great, thanks ralsina
<dobey> ah crap
 * dobey has a trivial fix
<dobey> ralsina: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/fix-icon-install/+merge/125337 please :)
<ralsina> dobey: got it
<ralsina> dobey: I am not even going to ask why
<ralsina> +1
<mmcc> lunch, I guess
<gatox> ok...... eod for me..... it's house cleaning time for me :P
<gatox> see you tomorrow people
<ralsina> I am EODing as well
<ralsina> dobey: I assume you still have some work to do for releases, so sorry I can't stay to do the reviews and such but still no internet at home :-(
<ralsina> so, I suppose mmcc and briancurtin will have to take my spot for reviews, and I will keep fingers crossed nothing catches fire
<briancurtin> sure, just let me know
<dobey> yes i do :-/
<ralsina> dobey: perhaps take a half day off tomorrow if it takes too long
<ralsina> dobey: you more than earned that
<dobey> ralsina: mi cabesa esta en fuego!!
<ralsina> hahaha
<ralsina> bye, see you all tomorrow!
<dobey> cheers
<dobey> i think i will have to make the stable-4-0 release not include the syncmenu bits; and patch them into the ubuntu pakcage if we can manage to get the FFe approved (hopefully before freeze tomorrow)
<dobey> waiting for nightlies…
<ralsina> dobey: sounds good
<ralsina> what time is the freeze tomorrow?
<dobey> ralsina: 2100 UTC
<ralsina> ok, we have a little time then
<ralsina> sigh
<ralsina> really gone now
<dobey> mmcc, briancurtin: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/update-4-0/+merge/125353 YOLO if you could :)
<briancurtin> on it
<briancurtin> dobey: approve
<mmcc> back from lunch. dobey, I'm happy to help with these stable merge reviews
<dobey> thanks
<dobey> mmcc: brian got it, thanks :)
<mmcc> dobey: ah, ok. btw, that commit message had roberto's name formatted differently from everyone else's. is that intentional?
<dobey> mmcc: no, i forgot to fix it up. thanks
<dobey> and just realized i will actually have to merge it manually anyway, because it keeps getting OOM on that tarmac instance
<dobey> but need to run for now
<dobey> have fun kids!
#ubuntuone 2012-09-20
<lauratika> hi everyone again... i wonder what is the best system to ecrypt files and upload them to ubuntuone... thanx...
<lauratika> ok thanx
<mandel> morning all!
<JamesTait> Good morning all! :-D
<gatox> good morning
<mandel> gatox, morning!
<ralsina> good morning!
<gatox> ralsina, good morniing
<ralsina> hola gatox
<mandel> ralsina, morning
<ralsina> hola mandel
<alecu> hello, all!
<ralsina> for some reason when alecu says hi in the morning I expect him to say "good news everyone!" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1D1cap6yETA
<ralsina> anf good morning alecu!
<alecu> GOOD NEWS﻿ OBI-WAN!
<ralsina> jajajaja
<mandel> ok, lunch time :)
<dobey> hmm
<ralsina> hmm to you too dobey!
<gatox> lol
<alecu> roflcopter
<dobey> how to build-depends on something that isn't available on all the versions of ubuntu we need to build on :-/
<ralsina> dobey: ouch
<thisfred> ralsina, I stupidly packed my headset earlier this week, and have been unable to make mumble even start without them. That is to say: I think I'll have to skip the meeting today. My days have been filled with playlist joy, and will continue to be today and tomorrow, and then I'm off for two weeks.
<ralsina> thisfred: no problem
<dobey> gatox: btw, is the sync indicator currently in quantal supposed to actually work?
<gatox> dobey, i suppose it works..... i've only tested with the testing mode... didn't see it already integrated with the desktop
<gatox> dobey, you can ask charles in u1-internal
<dobey> gatox: i installed the indicator-sync package that's in Q, and ubuntuone-client from nightlies, and the indicator service is running, and i've restarted sd, but nothing in the panel
<gatox> dobey, yes..... i don't see anything in the panel either..... that's why i need to test it running it manually
<dobey> oh nice, and some update broke the battery and messaging menu icons
<ralsina> dobey: those latest icons I sent you, did you put all of them in? cparrino mentioned the ubuntuone icon was updated too
<dobey> they are the same ubuntuone icons we already shipped in ubuntu. i put the 256x256 in, as we weren't using it yet. but that was only in ubuntuone-client. i haven't updated ubuntuone-client-data yet (so nightlies might seem a bit weird at the moment in that respect)
<ralsina> ok
<chaselivingston> ralsina: i just joined a new shared folder and selected to sync it locally on my mac, but the files inside don't seem to be syncing, any ideas?
<ralsina> chaselivingston: not really, no
<ralsina> chaselivingston: log?
<chaselivingston> ralsina: need an sd log?
<ralsina> chaselivingston: yes please
<chaselivingston> ralsina: cool, one moment
<chaselivingston> ralsina: https://pastebin.canonical.com/74885/
<dobey> brb, have to run for a few
<ralsina> chaselivingston: looking
<chaselivingston> ralsina: thx
<ralsina> chaselivingston: which share was it?
<chaselivingston> ralsina: U1 Facebook
<ralsina> chaselivingston: I see it get subscribed at 2012-09-20 09:14:47,835 and then it seems to be no errors at all
<chaselivingston> ralsina: hmm, that's odd...
<chaselivingston> ralsina: the folder shows up as empty
<ralsina> chaselivingston: I assume the folder is not really empty :-)
<ralsina> in the serve, I mean
<chaselivingston> ralsina: right, files show up online
<ralsina> chaselivingston: I'll look harder at that log in a few minutes
<chaselivingston> ralsina: cool, sounds good
<DNX> Hi guys, when I was investigating this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers/+bug/1047311   I accidentally lost a directory inside my Ubuntu One folder. Can anyone help me to restore it?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1047311 in Ubuntu One Servers "NO_PERMISSION server error when moving folders inside Ubuntu One directory" [High,Confirmed]
<chaselivingston> DNX: could you submit the form at http://one.ubuntu.com/support/contact with the info and i'll see what I can do?
<DNX> yes, sure
<DNX> chaselivingston, done. Thank you!
<chaselivingston> DNX: np, i'll get back to you asap
<mandel> ralsina, today we have mumble, right?
<ralsina> mandel: yessir
<mandel> ralsina, ok
<ralsina> oh, come on, latest ubuntu font is making all qt apps bold again :-(
<dobey> oh that, fun
<ralsina> looks like they may revert, though
<dobey> it's probably more of an issue now that there are more qt apps by default than ubuntuone
<mandel> might be for the visually challenged :)
<gatox> alecu, review please: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-client-timer/+merge/125499
<mandel> ralsina, I'm switching to an os that can handle mumble, I'll wait there
<dobey> ow, this granola bar was apparently a bad idea :-/
<mmcc> hi folks
<dobey> gatox: why does your diff show conflicts?
<chaselivingston> hi mmcc, was sharing an interesting issue/bug w/ ralsina earlier that you might be interested in
<mmcc> chaselivingston: yes, I'm looking at the log now
<dobey> gatox: i think you need to merge with trunk
<gatox> dobey, i'm fixing that...... don't know wht
<alecu> gatox: launchpad shows there's a merge conflict
<gatox> alecu, yep...... i'm fixing that already
<ralsina> alecu, gatox, dobey, mmcc, briancurtin, mandel: mumble in 3'
<gatox> ack
<mmcc> ack!
<dobey> that may be an apt description
<dobey> ralsina: lies
<alecu> thisfred, ralsina: mumble!
<ralsina> on my way, mumble is acting up
<thisfred> alecu, no headset, say hi for me :)
<dobey> alecu: thisfred isn't joining today
<alecu> thisfred: is your headset already packed?
<alecu> :-)
<thisfred> alecu, yep, and I don't know in which box :)
<ralsina> So it looks like noone can hear me anymore
<dobey> nope
<ralsina> if we are going to type, we may as well do it in an app that's meant for typing
<ralsina> so, continuing here
<dobey> you were either really noisy, or silent
<ralsina> ok
<ralsina> so, about the FFes
<ralsina> we need to send those emails, and what else?
<ralsina> dobey, joshuahoover: ^
<dobey> even if our FFe is approved, a separate FFe is needed for getting indicator-sync installed by default, and so that we can Recommends: it in our package
<dobey> well, a UIFe/FFe
<ralsina> ok, but we can get our code in without the Recommends and add that after that other exception is approved, right?
<dobey> also, it would be nice to actually see the thing working, so i'll have to talk to charles about it, because it's not working at all for me
<ralsina> just so we can stop having these pending
<dobey> ralsina: once our FFe is approved, we can land the code in stable-4-0 and get it in the package, yes
<ralsina> ok, sounds reasonable. dobey, can you take gatox along for these proceedings?
<ralsina> dobey: you are starting to sound like a bus factor of 1 for a lot of things, so we need to start spreading knowledge
<dobey> sure
<joshuahoover> ralsina: once i have the words that need translated from gatox i'll update bug #1042343 and send out the email to the doc and translator lists
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1042343 in Ubuntu One Client stable-4-0 "[FFE] Ubuntu One integration with Q sync indicator" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1042343
<ralsina> gatox: so, you tag along with dobey for all this exception/bureaucracy and pay attention :-)
<ralsina> joshuahoover: thanks!
<gatox> ralsina, ack
<ralsina> Good. Moving on... the dash stuff alecu and mandel are doing: not going on Q AFAIK (right joshuahoover?)
<dobey> btw, all this ffe/uife stuff is documented on ubuntu wiki
<ralsina> so, keep working on it as fast as possible and no faster ;-)
<ralsina> dobey: 999 ways to skin a cat are documented there also :-)
<mandel> ralsina, that is our understanding, we/I have plans to talk with the dx guys to see what is the best approach to get this in a ppa
<ralsina> mandel, alecu: quick status report please?
<mandel> ralsina, some of the fixes I did have already landed in trunk and the ui is done
<ralsina> alecu: how's your 'learn vala in 21 days' experiment progressing?
<mandel> ralsina, right now, from my side, the only blocking stuff is the preview state machine, I know where is the bug, just need to find a no-hacky way to get the transitions working
<gatox> joshuahoover, just sent you an email with the string.... just in case..... let me know if you need something else
<alecu> ralsina: we proposed with mandel having this in unity's PPAs, so if anybody wants to try this they only need to install those ppas.
<joshuahoover> gatox: great, thanks!
<alecu> ralsina: also, it means less work for us than maintaining separate ppas
<ralsina> alecu, mandel: good, thanks!
<ralsina> mmcc: quick mac update?
<mandel> ralsina, any questions?
<gatox> dobey, do you have the wiki please?? so i can start reading that?
<mandel> I guess that is a no :)
<ralsina> mandel: nothing right now :-)
<alecu> ralsina: vala is coming along... I like a lot of things, but I'm puzzled by a lot of others, since there's a lack of documentation all around, mostly on how to test it.
<dobey> gatox: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess
<gatox> alecu, conflict solved: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-client-timer/+merge/125499
<gatox> dobey, thanks
<ralsina> alecu: hehe, so, average for everything we are using ;-)
<alecu> ralsina: so, we are moving along, now with the aim of having this in unity ppas at 12.10 launch time.
<mmcc> ralsina: got root daemon working with code signing and secure launchd installation and upgrade, fixed a sync bug. Have a long list of bugs to keep going through, nothing too scary in there…
<dobey> alecu: there's no really good test framework for it, but if you want some examples, you can look at the tests in lp:shardbridge
<alecu> dobey: great, thanks!
<ralsina> mmcc: you here?
<ralsina> oh, and now I am lagged
<alecu> gatox: I'll take a look after the meeting.
<gatox> alecu, ack... thx
<ralsina> mmcc: ask chaselivingstonhe has a bug
<mmcc> ralsina: yes, saw it, following up
<ralsina> briancurtin: progress ?
<mmcc> that bug, and the one where the startup wizard doesn't show anything, are the next ones
 * mmcc done
<briancurtin> ralsina: got test_timestamp figured out so that brought failures down a bit, so now failures are isolated to test_webclient, and only a subset of those tests which need authentication. now that i have things up on a branch and not the mess they were, i'm going to try and step back through what it used to do and see what parts im missing since the port
<ralsina> briancurtin: awesome
<ralsina> ok, so that's about it. Sorry about the messy meeting
<mandel> he, could be worse..
<ralsina> So, keep up the good work, this week has been somewhat chaotic in general, things should settle down a lot now
<joshuahoover> carrier pigeon for the next one
<joshuahoover> or smoke signals
<ralsina> joshuahoover: I suspect my pigeon provider will give me dead parrots instead
<mandel> joshuahoover, flying monkeys :)
<gatox> ralsina, lol
<joshuahoover> heh
<ralsina> ok then.
<ralsina> EOM
<mandel> wearing mack up
<mandel> ok, I'm back to try and fix compiz and get that bloody preview..
<dobey> ralsina: he's not dead, he's pining for the fjords!
<ralsina> dobey, gatox: I am at your call for anything I can help regarding the freeze
<ralsina> dobey: he's an ex parrot!
<gatox> ralsina, ok, thx
<dobey> ralsina: time machine? (granted, it will be impossible since time doesn't exist)
<alecu> mandel: are you wearing make up today?
<mandel> alecu, I'm going a little crazy with all these compiz updates that break everything
<mandel> alecu, everytime there is one I cry
<gatox> ok..... lunch for me
<mmcc> mandel's make up, courtesy compiz updates: http://howrudoing.files.wordpress.com/2011/06/sad-clown.jpg
<mmcc> brb…
<mandel> mmcc, lol, perfect representation
<joshuahoover> dobey: is there anyone i should chat with about the an exception to get indicator-sync in the default install?
<ralsina> dobey: a machine that *makes* time solves all problems.
<dobey> joshuahoover: i just filed bug #1053482 for the indicator-sync being installed by default
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1053482 in indicator-sync (Ubuntu) "[FFe] [UIFe] Install indicator-sync by default" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1053482
<joshuahoover> dobey: cool, want me to subscribe ubuntu-release?
<dobey> joshuahoover: not yet
<joshuahoover> k
<ralsina> joshuahoover: the _LINK strings are not translatable
<ralsina> (hopefully)
<joshuahoover> ralsina: heh, good point
<joshuahoover> fixed
<mmcc> brb coffee
<ralsina> joshuahoover: "Special kudos for the U1 folks for being the only team who's actually
<ralsina> included the detailed list of added translatable strings for the benefit
<ralsina> of translators on the bug report."
<ralsina> :-)
<joshuahoover> ha!
<ralsina> In the words of my late father "that must be a shallow creek if the armadillo can cross it at a run"
<ralsina> loosely translated of course
<dobey> heh
<mandel> hehe
<mandel> ok, EOD here, catch you all tom!
<ralsina> bye mandel!
<dobey> gatox_lunch: is the syncmenu code logging whether or not it's actually connected to the indicator and sending stuff to it?
<dobey> ok, i need to get lunch as well; bbiab
<ralsina> ok, so "Install indicator-sync by default" is rejected
<gatox> dobey, no, no logging..... we can add that in the branch i just proposed if you think is needed
<gatox> ralsina, i filed a swap for the 24th.... to cover December 31st
<ralsina> gatox: ok
<dobey> gatox: well it would be nice to debug the indicator not being displayed. :)
<dobey> gatox: not sure if the problem is syncdaemon or the indicator, right now
<dobey> uhm, ok well we have a problem now anyway
<dobey> if the FFe/UIFe for having indicator-sync on the default install for Q, then why do we need an FFe/UIFe for u1-client to use that API, if it won't be using it without people manually installing something else anyway?
<dobey> ralsina, joshuahoover: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/1053482/comments/1
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1053482 in unity (Ubuntu R-series) "[FFe] [UIFe] Install indicator-sync by default" [Undecided,New]
<ralsina> dobey: yes, saw it
<gatox> dobey, ok...... i'll add logging to the current proposed branch
<ralsina> dobey: I would rather have the support in there, and then the user can optionally install the sync menu
<ralsina> dobey: or you mean that with sync menu not being installed by default we don't need the UIFe?
<dobey> ralsina: i mean i don't see why we need a UIFe exactly; if strings that nobody ever sees aren't translated, what does it really matter?
<ralsina> dobey: well, they could see them if they install the optional package
<dobey> well how likely are those strings to actually get translated for all those languages, in the next 2 weeks?
<ralsina> not very
<dobey> exactly
<ralsina> so, suggested course of action? Not merging that into 4.0?
<dobey> well not shipping it in 4.0 is easy; we would just do nothing and punt it to the next release for 13.04
<ralsina> that idea makes me unhappy :-)
<dobey> i think we probably need to discuss it with skaet
<ralsina> I would rather we ship it even if poorly translated and then we can suggest the users to install sync-menu on their own if they want the feature
<ralsina> and translation coverage will catchup eventually
<ralsina> plus we have the +1 from translation team
<dobey> right
<dobey> but we have to deal with beuracracy
<ralsina> skaet said something to the effect of asking for help getting this in if we needed it. Looks like we do :-)
<gatox> dobey, are you talking about the new strings in u1-client? they are the same we have in u1-cp
<dobey> gatox: that doesn't matter
<ralsina> gatox: yes, but they need to be copy/pasted in hundreds of little separate files :-)
<gatox> :S
<ralsina> (metaforically at least)
<dobey> merging translations is not easy
<ralsina> dobey: do talk to skaet about it. I don't want to delay a feature that's "done" for 6 months over this
<dobey> ok
<ralsina> thanks
<gatox> dobey, ok..... logs has been added to the latest branch
<ralsina> good job dobey!
<dobey> brb, gotta run for a few real quick.
<dobey> gatox: ping
<dobey> ah, fml
<gatox> dobey, pong
<dobey> gatox: hey, you have a python version of the sync-app-example thing?
<gatox> dobey, yes..... let me look for it
<gatox> dobey, this script: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1217385/
<gatox> dobey, not exactly the same example..... but that's the idea
<dobey> gatox: and you get a sync menu in your panel in unity with that?
<gatox> dobey, no..... i use that running the syncmenu from sources..... which open a new window..... and the menu inside there
<dobey> ...
<dobey> ok, indicator-sync currently in quantal doesn't work then :)
<alecu> dobey: I tested gatox's branch IRL using a sync menu started inside /usr/lib/libindicator/indicator-loader3
<alecu> dobey: but right, I did not looked for a way to use the system's sync menu.
<alecu> *did not *look*
<gatox> alecu, i already propose the branch for the cpu consumption.... and now i'm finishing the one of the ordered transfers
<alecu> gatox: great!
<alecu> gatox: this makes a little bit of noise inside my head: self._paused = False
<alecu> gatox: what if the user changes the pause state from the control panel, or via u1sdtool?
<gatox> alecu, mmm..... yes...... didn't think of that...... i should ask syncdaemoon which is the current state
<gatox> alecu, could you ask for the need fixing in that branch..... although that is already in trunk
<alecu> gatox: and we should also listen for the internal SD events when the state change, and update the menu state accordingly.
<gatox> alecu, that too
<alecu> gatox: don't worry in this branch, let's open a new bug for this.
<gatox> alecu,  would you do it?
<alecu> sure
<gatox> alecu, thx...... so, eod for me
<gatox> good bye everyone!
 * gatox time to do some exercise
<ralsina> EOD for me
<ralsina> I will probably will not be back later unless a miracle happens ;-)
<dobey> same here. later all :)
<briancurtin> later guys
<mmcc> spent all day chasing this setup wizard bug on darwin, wondering why it's working on the other platforms but not here, and then I discovered it isn't working on the other platforms
<mmcc> it's bug 978043 -- I wonder why no one noticed that it is also broken on linux
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 978043 in Ubuntu One Control Panel ""Cloud to Computer" page does not load remote folders." [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/978043
<mmcc> I changed the description, it used to be windows-specific
<mmcc> ok, I wrote some more info on what I found out about that bug. Time for me to head out, I'll try to keep digging some more later
#ubuntuone 2012-09-21
<JamesTait> Oh, happy Friday, everyone! :-D
<gatox> good morning
<alecu> hello, all!
<mandel> hello!
 * mandel is back from the doctors
<gatox> alecu, mandel hi
<alecu> hola gatox! did you see the comments on your branch?
<alecu> hola mandel! what happens?
<gatox> alecu, nno.... checking now
<mandel> alecu, nothing, I had an appointment just to check, blood analysis etc..
<alecu> gatox: basically, the cpu is still being used when SD is Idle
<mandel> alecu, I'm trying to be a little healthier this year :)
<alecu> gatox: I think there's a logical error in the branch
<alecu> mandel: oh, so that's why you've stopped playing rugby, right?
<mandel> alecu, lol
<mandel> alecu, I consider that exercise :)
<mandel> alecu, I went mainly to make sure I don't collapse again in the sushi restaurant
<ralsina> good morning!
<gatox> ralsina, hi
<mandel> ralsina, hola o/
<nessita> hello everyone! gatox, did you see the bugtwit I made last night? :-)
<nessita> gatox: ah, yes, you assigned yourself
<nessita> gatox: but this is not quantal (I see you put the tag u1-quantal in it)
<gatox> nessita, i didn't do that..... i just saw it
<nessita> ah, je
<nessita> gatox: alecu assigned it to you (thanks alecu!)
<ralsina> oh, the joy of the post-b2-freeze morning and 560 emails
<alecu> hola ralsina!
<gatox> nessita, how can i reproduce that'
<gatox> ?
<nessita> gatox: just run syncdaemon trunk in precise
<gatox> nessita, mmmm..... ok, i'll need to install a precise vm
<nessita> gatox: you can use my box, if you need. See also that: <type 'exceptions.TypeError'>: object.__new__()
<nessita> gatox: so the creation arguments for the sync menu may be different from precise to quantal?
<gatox> nessita, i don't know..... i'm on precise and it doesn't fail for me
<nessita> gatox: are you in precise with a fully updated box?
<alecu> nessita: there's no sync menu in precise!
<alecu> gatox: too
<gatox> alecu, but if you look at the code, when there is not a syncmenu..... it creates a dummysyncmenu
<alecu> gatox: oh, I see what you mean.
<nessita> gatox: so how are you testing this in precise if you have a dummy sync menu? /me no entiende
<gatox> nessita, we are testing it on Q
<gatox> also running the tests on precise
<nessita> gatox: but you're now running a precise installation? do you have any special PPAs?
<gatox> nessita, nop
<nessita> gatox: what does apt-cache policy ubuntuone-client reports for you/
<nessita> ?
<gatox> nessita, ubuntuone-client:
<gatox>   Installed: 4.1+r1319-69~precise1
<nessita> gatox: great, what does u1sdtool -q; u1sdtool -s report?
<nessita> in my case, u1sdtool -s reports:
<nessita> State: INIT
<nessita> and it never moves to another state
<gatox> nessita, -q keeps saying is still running.... and with -s i'm having a dbus error
<gatox> i'm killing the process and trying again
<gatox> gatox@utopia:~$ u1sdtool -s
<gatox> State: LOCAL_RESCAN
<gatox>     connection: Not User With Network
<gatox>     description: doing local rescan
<gatox>     is_connected: False
<gatox>     is_error: False
<gatox>     is_online: False
<gatox>     queues: IDLE
<gatox> gatox@utopia:~$ u1sdtool -s
<gatox> State: READY
<gatox>     connection: Not User With Network
<gatox>     description: ready to connect
<gatox>     is_connected: False
<gatox>     is_error: False
<gatox>     is_online: False
<gatox>     queues: WORKING
<nessita> gatox: with the state is enough :-D
<nessita> gatox: do you have any particular gir package installed, for this?
<gatox> nessita, yes..... gir1.2-syncmenu-0.1
<gatox> nessita, but if it fails to import that, creates the dummy syncmenu
<nessita> gatox: if it's not too much trouble, could you please uninstall it and try again?
<nessita> gatox: perhaps the creation params of the dummy menu does not match the real one
<nessita> gatox: my apt does not know the gir1.2-syncmenu-0.1 and this http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gir1.2-syncmenu-0.1 reports that the package is available since Q. How did you install it? from a PPA?
<gatox> nessita, nop
<nessita> gatox: would you please paste the output of apt-cache policy gir1.2-syncmenu-0.1 ?
<gatox> nessita, ok..... i'm seeing u1sdtool -s stuck in init.....
<dobey> i see the problem
<dobey> sigh
<nessita> mine says N: Unable to locate package gir1.2-syncmenu-0.1
<nessita> hola dobey
<dobey> there is no gir1.2-syncmenu for precise
<nessita> dobey: right, and I'm wondering how gatox has one installed :-)
<dobey> the problem is DummySyncMenu doesn't override __init__
<gatox> ahhhh yes :S
<dobey> nessita: he installed it from source i suspect
<gatox> ok..... i'll fix that in this branch
<nessita> thanks!
<ralsina> our "main" in u1cp  has reached a level of complexity that is quite scary
<gatox> nessita, dobey could you check this one? https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/fix-dummy/+merge/125696
<gatox> nessita, dobey  i'll change the name of the test case to leave TestCase at the end of the name of the class
<nessita> gatox: is this intentional self.assertTrue(dummy, "start_timer") ?
<nessita> or it was an assertEqual?
<gatox> nessita, ok..... that was an hasattr....... why didn't fail?
<nessita> gatox: assertTrue(a boolean condition, message) is a correct syntax
<nessita> if the condition fails, the message is printed
<gatox> nessita, test case fixed
<gatox> changing the name and adding hasattr
<nessita> ack, reviewing
<dobey> why not assertNotRaises()?
<gatox> dobey, for the constructor? do you think??..... in lot of tests we just use the object in the way we expect it to work
<gatox> or to check if we have the start_timer method?
<dobey> to check that the object is instantiable
<dobey> checking that start_timer is an attribute doesn't guarantee it's callable; and i don't see a good reason to check that it exists, here
<dobey> Changing the docstring to something describing that it's a requirement of the API or something, and just doesn't do anything for the dummy class, might be better
<mandel> lunch time here
<dobey> and i suppose you still need to call super().__init__() for these classes derived from object
<ralsina> gatox: on semi-related bugnews, --with-icon seems to be broken on trunk on precise
<gatox> dobey, i can change the docstring to make it more clear.. but we need to check if it has start_timer because is going to be called when syncdaemon starts..... and..... yo mean to call super().__init__() for DummySyncMenu?? why?
<gatox> ralsina, ¬¬
<dobey> gatox: so that object.__init__() is called
<gatox> dobey, i don't think that is necessary.... and we are not doing that in any part of the code
<nessita> gatox: looks good, and removing the __init__ makes the test fail, so approving
<dobey> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8611712/what-does-objects-init-do-in-python
<gatox> dobey, so........ should we change all the places in the code where we are using object?
<ralsina> gatox: forget my mentioning --with-icon, it seems I had a too-old sd running (or something) and it was causing IPC errors
<gatox> :P
<gatox> ralsina, fiuuuuu
<dobey> i can let the __init__ chain slide, since these ojects really should not be subclassed ever, but anyway the other issues i mentioned on the proposal do need fixing
<ralsina> gatox, alecu, mandel: remember that conversation about ripping the systray out of u1cp so that we can fix the mac experience? DONE https://pastebin.canonical.com/75032/
<gatox> dobey, also..... TestCase from twisted doesn't have an assertNotRaises, because it doesn't have much sense..... is just using the object..... if it fails, the test will fail
<ralsina> mmcc: if you are around, too ^
<dobey> gatox: ok, well, perhaps assertIsInstance() on the resulting object then
<gatox> dobey, ok
<dobey> gatox: but testing the object can be created, and that a method inside it can be called should be separate tests
<gatox> dobey, ack
<gatox> dobey, done
<gatox> ralsina, so we are going to extract the systray from u1cp?
<ralsina> gatox: right now, I am just thinking of using this onmac
<ralsina> gatox: where having u1cp do the tray causes a sea of awkwardness
<ralsina> gatox: then, come november, we do it right
<gatox> alecu, ping
<ralsina> we can even ship a "ubuntuone-tray-icon" package that's this, depends on u1cp and suggests sni-qt
<ralsina> so we support non-unity and pre-quantal desktops
<dobey> i guess we should drop the messaging menu integration, at least on q
<ralsina> dobey: true
<ralsina> dobey: although if sync menu is not there by default that's a regression
<dobey> true
<alecu> gatox: pong
<dobey> complexity of complexities
<ralsina> ohyes
<gatox> alecu, i'm looking at the branch about cpu consumption.... and i don't see anything weird.... i'm going to test if this might be happening just to be connected to the syncmenu or something
<alecu> gatox: but do you get the cpu usage when idle?
<alecu> gatox: you need to transfer some files before it starts using cpu
<alecu> gatox: it's .3% of continuos cpu usage on my 8 core i7, so it will get annoying on atom and arm devices.
<gatox> alecu, are you meassuring with top or what? can you explain to me which steps are you following so i can check that here?
<alecu> gatox: let me point at the offending code
<alecu> gatox: the error is around line 211 here: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-client-timer/+merge/125499
<alecu> gatox: let's detail the sequence.
<alecu> 1) first sd starts, and has no file to transfer, so "update_transfers" was not called yet.
<alecu> 2) now you transfer some files
<alecu> 3) update_transfers is called. There's no timer, so update_progress is called. And then a timer is created, that will call _timeout when the time has passed.
<alecu> 4) if new events arrive at this point, they are ignored (and that's ok).
<alecu> 5) when the timeout happens, _timeout is called
<alecu> 6) it sets the timer to None... and it creates a new timer!
<alecu> gatox: ^ 6 is the bug.
<nessita> alecu: I'm not following this thread of conversation in deep, but why not just tracking progress with the event of _PROGRESS?
<alecu> nessita: please wait a sec :-)
<gatox> alecu, ah..... so the timer should be created only when the call come from aggregator..... that's what you mean?
<nessita> FILE_UPLOAD_PROGRESS and FILE_DOWNLOAD_PORGRESS
<nessita> sire
<alecu> gatox: perhaps
<alecu> gatox: here's how I think it should work:
<gatox> alecu, so.... timeout just execcutes self.transfers.update_progress() and set the timer to none
<alecu> gatox: that's better
<alecu> gatox: I would go so far as to suggest not doing update_progress in update_transfers, but let me think of your solution.
<gatox> alecu, i'll make that change and check the cpu usage
<gatox> ok.... think! :P
<alecu> gatox: no, wait. Let's check the logic first!
<gatox> but i think we should
<gatox> because we can receive a call from aggregator to create the menu in that moment
<gatox> not 3 seconds later
<alecu> gatox: but in that case we would be updating the menu twice, "al pedo"
<alecu> gatox: hmmm....
<alecu> gatox: say, we get the call from aggregator that the transfers have completed. We set up the timer, and update everything twice. But there was no need to do it twice...
<alecu> gatox: anyway, I think it's an acceptable compromise.
<alecu> gatox: so:
<alecu> gatox: I found another problem.
<gatox> which one?
<alecu> gatox: suppose we are transferring files quickly
<alecu> gatox: and we get events every .1 seconds
<alecu> gatox: what happens with your proposed solution (calling update_progress from _timeout and from update_transfers) ?
<gatox> alecu, we create the menu..... updated 3 seconds later..... and again .1 seconds after that..... and repeat
<alecu> gatox: it will get updated at 0s, then at 3s, then at 3.1s, then at 4.1s, then at 4.2s...
<alecu> gatox: right
<gatox> eh?? why 4.1, 4.2?
<alecu> gatox: so, if we just update in _timeout, we will get updates at 3s, then at 6s, etc.
<alecu> gatox: sorry, not 4.1: I meant 6.1 and 6.2
<gatox> i'll say: 0, 3, 3.1.... 6.1, 6.2..... etc
<gatox> ahh
<alecu> gatox: right, my bad :)
<gatox> ok....... let's do that then
<gatox> just in timeout
<alecu> gatox: so, the best would be to do it like 0s, 3s, 6s... right?
<alecu> gatox: what if we store the last timestamp we updated it?
<gatox> yes....... if we accept to have a 3 sec delay everytime some transfers starts.....
<alecu> gatox: I propose storing the last timestamp that we updated it
<alecu> gatox: so, if we have not updated for the past three seconds, we update it again
<gatox> alecu, to check if the diff is greater than 3 sec?
<gatox> that
<alecu> gatox: right
<alecu> gatox: let me paste what I mean
<gatox> alecu, ack.....
<gatox> alecu, i understand
<gatox> alecu, btw..... did you filed the bugs you mention yesterday about pause?
<alecu> gatox: I did, yes
<gatox> ahh i see it, thx
<gatox> dobey, just to let you know.... the branch has been updated..... and i'm not convinced about the super in object..... if we are going to start doing that..... it should be a bug to do it everywhere in the code i think...
<gatox> specially in this case, where the class is not thinked to be extended
<dobey> the better solution would be to fix all our stuff to install the "internal" python bits somewhere other than the standard python library directory. only public interfaces we want people to use should be installed there really
<nessita> alecu: you still busy?
<gatox> dobey, so..... what we should do with this?? i personally don't see the point of super in object in these cases..... but i don't want to block the branch for that..... so if you think it's necessary
<dobey> gatox: chill. i'm looking at it. just doing 500 things at once, so haven't got back to your branch yet :)
<alecu> gatox: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1218643/
<alecu> nessita: sorry
<gatox> dobey, ack.... let me know if something need to be add/change
<alecu> nessita: you wanted to discuss _PROGRESS, right?
<gatox> alecu, make sense
<nessita> alecu: right, I was wondering if you considered using those events instead of polling for upload/download progress
<gatox> alecu, testing it
<nessita> alecu: *if* that's what you're doing ATM
<alecu> nessita: we are listening to _PROGRESS for this. we are not polling
<nessita> alecu: ah, even better! so what's the timer for?
<gatox> nessita, to not update in everyy progress
<alecu> nessita: the timer here is so we don't update the menu more often than say... every 3 seconds.
<dobey> gatox: i think for the assert in the start_timer test, you need to assertTrue(hasattr(dummy.start_timer, '__call__')) no?
<nessita> alecu: ah... any rationale behind that? (curious, not criticism)
<alecu> nessita: in trunk, the timer was polling, indeed, but in the current gatox's branch it gets fixed.
<gatox> dobey, i think using isinstance(asd, Callable) is the recommended way
<alecu> nessita: if we get _progress events every .1 seconds, then the menu would blink horribly, because it would be updated that many times.
<nessita> alecu: ah, so you gather progress info in one place by listening to the _PROGRESS  signals (no polling at all), and then just upgrade the syncmenu every 3 seconds?
<alecu> nessita: we already do the same with the unity launcher progress bar. We have a limit on the number of updates we do in a given amount of time
<dobey> gatox: then why not use assertIsInstance() instead of assertTrue(isinstance())?
<alecu> nessita: right. But not "every 3 seconds", but "every 3 seconds if SD is not idle"
<gatox> dobey, right.... reflex
<dobey> :)
<alecu> nessita: if SD is idle we do not update the menu.
<dobey> gatox: please fix it real quick
<gatox> dobey, yap
<nessita> alecu: ack, thanks for sharing the reasoning :-)
<gatox> dobey, done
<alecu> nessita: you are welcome! All of the SD status aggregator works like that, only calling libunity, or showing the bubbles, as few times as possible, and only if it makes sense.
<alecu> gatox: I've not proved "delay = min(0, self.next_update - time.time())" to be right, so please add some tests for it.
<nessita> alecu: so, if, let's say, magicicada would want to re-use the logic in the aggregator where data is, on coincidence, aggregated... is that possible somehow?
<gatox> nessita, right now you can susbscribed to the updates with status_frontend (with the next branch)..... and aggregator will call your callback when a progress is processed
<alecu> nessita: I *think* this logic is not exposed on ipc (nor dbus) yet. We may be able to export all this as dbus signals
<gatox> ahhhh.... yes..... but not that
<nessita> alecu: ack, thanks!
<alecu> nessita: and it would make sense to deprecate some of the more heavy dbus operations, and only export "aggregated" lighterweight ones.
<nessita> alecu: right
<nessita> alecu: or just "replace" the logic that send the FileUploadProgress dbus signal
<nessita> (but not the underlying event that is used by the aggregator)
<alecu> nessita: that makes sense: sending the fileuploadprogress dbus signal less often, with something similar to this.
<nessita> alecu: right, so magicicada keeps working the same :-D
<alecu> nessita: let's discuss this after Q is released :-)
<nessita> suuuure
<alecu> I can't forsee such a change going thru the Freeze Exceptions :-)
<dobey> our 4.0.0 release is on oct 1.
<nessita> alecu: of course, magicicada already uses the progress signals and is working like a candy
<nessita> (?)
<mande|lunch> back
<alecu> mande|lunch: got a minute for mumble?
<mande|lunch> alecu, yes, let me launch os x :)
<alecu> mandel: you are mumbling on osx? shame on you!
 * alecu hides in shame too
<mandel> alecu, only os where the thing works
<alecu> mandel: it used to work in P!
<mandel> alecu, you said it, used to... since I moved to q lots of things are broken
<alecu> mandel: the bleeding edge of the distro is like an ore mine. And we are like the chilenean mine workers!
<ralsina> alecu: that's the best case scenario
<alecu> ralsina: I want to be rescued from the bottom of this pit! It's been months already
<chaselivingston> ping mmcc: unfortunately it doesn't look like the issue w/ dragging files into the u1 folder has been fixed
<ralsina> alecu: we are digging!
<mmcc> chaselivingston: bummer. can you send me the syncdaemon log and tell me what file you dragged in?
<mmcc> hi folks
<ralsina> hi mmcc
<mmcc> ralsina, that standalone menu looks pretty good :)
<mmcc> btw, did anyone see my last irc comments from yesterday? the loading overlay on the cloud-to-computer bug happens on linux (and apparently windows) too - not just darwin
<chaselivingston> mmcc: it was actually a folder named codecanyon https://pastebin.canonical.com/75045/
<mmcc> if I delete my credentials and re-log-in as myself, I get an eternal loading overlay on the cloud-to-computer page
<mmcc> on precise
<chaselivingston> mmcc: quitting the cp and the sd task and restarting forced the upload
<mmcc> chaselivingston: thanks, looking now
<dobey> mmcc: same here
<ralsina> mmcc: I did see it on windows, not on linux last I tested
<mmcc> chaselivingston: so it looks like it did upload a lot of stuff, what's missing on the server?
<chaselivingston> mmcc: nothing now that i restarted it
<mmcc> chaselivingston: oh, ok, did you restart it around 10:22:52?
<mmcc> chaselivingston: if so, I need the previous log file
<chaselivingston> mmcc: yeah, that sounds about right, let me see what i can find
<mandel> alecu, latests changes and style should be in  lp:~mandel/avani/u1-payment-preview
<mandel> alecu, revno  2694
<chaselivingston> mmcc: how's this? https://pastebin.canonical.com/75047/
<ralsina> mmcc: I did not try it on mac, so if it works there, it's pure luck ;-)
<mmcc> chaselivingston: that one looks like it's from after you restarted too. the earliest line in there is 10:22:41
<mmcc> chaselivingston: big folder, huh :)
<chaselivingston> mmcc: try this, appears to be a bit earlier https://pastebin.canonical.com/75051/
<joshuahoover> dobey: bug #856551 shouldn't impact q since u1-installer isn't there, right?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 856551 in ubuntuone-installer trunk "ubuntuone-installer fails uncleanly when authorization denied" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/856551
<dobey> joshuahoover: it no longer affects q, correct
<dobey> or rather, it was 'fixed' there by removing ubuntuone-installer
<joshuahoover> heh, right
<ralsina> dobey,mandel, gatox, briancurtin2, mmcc, alecu, thisfred: standup in 2'
<gatox> ack
<mandel> ack
<thisfred> ack
<ralsina> me
<mmcc> me
<dobey> me
<gatox> me
<thisfred> me
<briancurtin2> me
<mandel> me
<ralsina> alecu is last, go me!
<ralsina> DONE: chased people around, talked with people, convinced people, wrote to people, wrote POC separate-systray-script TODO: avoid people, get internet working at home BLOCKED: PEOPLE! NOTE: Soylent Green is a great idea. NEXT:  mmcc
<mmcc> DONE: chased wizard startup bug
<mmcc> TODO: more of same
<dobey> DONE: releases/uploads, re-upload of client with syncmenu support
<dobey> TODO: reviews, icons in client-data
<dobey> BLCK: None
<mmcc> BLOK: need feedback on how to solve that inactive queue issue
<dobey> gatox: go
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Propose a branch to fix a bug in versiones previous to Q with the syncmenu. Improved the u1-client syncmenu timer branch. Finishing with u1-lient syncmenu menu order branch.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Propose last branch and fixes.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<dobey> oops, sorry mmcc
<gatox> thisfred, go
<thisfred> DONE: u1db playlist migration code TODO: integrationy tests for migration code, hand over work to webm0nk3y, drive to Oregon **2 WEEK VACATION** BLOCKED: no NEXT: briancurtin2
<briancurtin2> DONE: merging, debugging, playing with old implementation
<briancurtin2> TODO: keep on pushing the buttons until it works
<briancurtin2> NEXT: mandel
<mmcc> dobey: np, I was slow :)
<mandel> DONE: More preview state machine fixing. Found the root of the problem yet I need to speak with gork to decide the right approach. Our first changed to unity landed \o/
<mandel> TODO: Meet with jose in person to talk about finder integration. Talk with gork, get the thing working.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> alecu, please
<thisfred> ralsina, everyone: if you need me for something (which I doubt ;), it has to be today, or wait two weeks.
<ralsina> thisfred: coffee please!
<ralsina> ;)
<thisfred> I may read mail, but internet and even phone service will be spotty
<mmcc> thisfred, driving? yowtch
<thisfred> ralsina, best to wait until I'm there then, MUCH better coffee in Portland
<dobey> thisfred: i need you to demonstrate the proper pronounciation of "van gogh"
<thisfred> mmcc, yeah, but also cool :)
<thisfred> I hope
<thisfred> mmcc, we didn't want to fly the dog
<ralsina> thisfred: no worries, have a safe trip!
<mmcc> thisfred: makes sense. we did the same thing. have a good trip
<dobey> thisfred: are *you* driving? or your wife is doing all the work and you're looking at lots of farmland?
<thisfred> dobey, easy, it's pronounced exactly as written ;)
<thisfred> dobey, that, since I don't have a license
<thisfred> I married my chauffeuse
<dobey> you dutch and your crazy spellings!
<mmcc> do you need a license for a double-decker fixie?
<alecu> ouch, missed the standup :P
<thisfred> mmcc, no, it's implied by the moustache and cut off jeans
 * alecu writes notes
<ralsina> alecu: you know that's a paddling
<mmcc> thisfred: nice
<ralsina> Ok, maybe somewhat important: I just got a call from my new ISP, technician coming sometime this afternoon, so I got to go wait for him in about 1 hour
<ralsina> As soon as the 21st century finally arrives at my home in the form of electric signals, I will be back here
<alecu> DONE: vala coding, a review for gatox, team mumble, more mumbles
<alecu> TODO: clean up and add finishing touches on lens
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<thisfred> why anyone would want a fixed gear bike, *especially* when you have hills, is beyond me. They can't *all* be suicidal.
<dobey> ralsina: electrons are so 20th century. we're all about photons now.
<thisfred> I'm all about the bonbons
<dobey> thisfred: sufficiently developed ignorance is indistinguishable from being suicidal
<thisfred> heh
<alecu> thisfred: not driving is the way to be billonaire. Or so they say in social networks nowadays.
<ralsina> dobey: I feel electrons have a classier feeling, because they have more mass
<alecu> thisfred: I suppose there's no need to drive in Portland either, right?
<thisfred> alecu, I am gonna try and learn when we get to Portland, because it's a good skill to have, but I expect we'll be using our car a lot less there
<thisfred> right
 * alecu is reminded to take driving lessons.
<alecu> perhaps next year.
<thisfred> it scares me
<ralsina> dobey: it's like cameras, they could weight 100 grams, but they just feel cheap. Same with webpages delivered as photons.
<thisfred> but hey, I can still learn new things at 40
<thisfred> I learned to use vim, touch type, C and Go in the past year
<thisfred> and some spanish :)
<alecu> thisfred: genial!
<ralsina> I should learn how to drive too
<ralsina> So, this means almost 50% of the team can't drive? What are the odds!
<thisfred> dobey makes up for it with his car collection :)
<dobey> heh
<thisfred> do you have a nascar team yet?
<dobey> nascar is boring
 * gatox lunch
<dobey> ok, need to get lunch. bbiab
<ralsina> I'm off to see the wizard, the wonderful wizard of the internet
<ralsina> I'll be back ASAP
<mmcc> I have to run a quick errand, be back in ~1hr, will make that time up tonight
<gatox> alecu, this branch is ready: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-client-timer/+merge/125499 after the transfers the cpu usage returns to 0
<alecu> gatox: awesome!
<mandel> well, eod here, have an awesome weekend!!!
<gatox> mandel, byeeeeee
<gatox> alecu, and this one is ready too: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-client-menuorder/+merge/125768
 * dobey is not ready
<dobey> oh *THAT* is what you meant by that bug report
<dobey> i supposed it would have helped if i'd read the description
<dobey> :)
<alecu> gatox: in the first branch, instead of "import time" I think we should be patching the time.time from the function that we are testing.
 * dobey changes the bug summary
<dobey> i think i want to vote disapprove on this branch though
<gatox> alecu, or i can use it from linux.time...... why patching'
<dobey> gatox: do you have a video of this change in action, with the transfers menu held open for ~30 seconds while multiple files are transferring?
<gatox> dobey,  i can make one
<dobey> gatox: because the implications of how this might behave, scare me a little
<alecu> gatox: yup, there's no concerns with using time.time in tests. It's just that importing time on the test file raises a red flag inside my brain.
<alecu> gatox: I've seen enough time.sleep in tests to be scarred for a lifetime!
<gatox> alecu, that's not how i'm using it.... i'm changing the one already registered in the class to avoid using time.sleep
<gatox> dobey, what? i don't understand
<gatox> dobey, do you want me to make the video and send it to you?
<dobey> gatox: writing a comment in the proposal…
<gatox> dobey, in which one?
<dobey> gatox: the transfers ordereddict one
<alecu> gatox: right, that's why I said that time.time in tests is ok
<alecu> gatox: so, don't worry about it
<gatox> alecu, do you want mme to change it in some way?? or you are not scare anymore?
<alecu> gatox: no, don't worry
<alecu> gatox: on a related note... why did you replace the "min(..)" with the if... else?
<gatox> alecu, because the logic for that was wrong
<alecu> gatox: it's not exactly the same.
<gatox> alecu, let me explain
<gatox> if you do: min(0, something)..... it always going to return 0
<dobey> gatox: posted needsinfo comment on the menuorder branch
<gatox> dobey, ack
<gatox> alecu, ^^
<dobey> unless something is less than 0?
<dobey> but if something is a uint, then yes :)
<gatox> dobey, well..... in this case is for time.... so it always going to move forward (i hope :P)
<alecu> gatox: you are right! I think I meant min(DELAY_BETWEEN_UPDATES, self.next_update - time.time())
<alecu> gatox: let me explain how the tests should be for this
<gatox> alecu, wait
<gatox> alecu, i thought about that..... but..... it wasn't sure either, because:
<alecu> gatox: EXAMPLE: there's an event at 0s. The menu is updated immediately. Then comes an event at 0.5s. The menu should be updated at 3s
<alecu> gatox: with the if...else, the menu is updated at 3.5s
<gatox> alecu, if a lot of time pass since the last update.... you can have something like: min(3, 8)..... and it's going to be updated after 3 seconds..... but if a lot of time passed since the last update..... we can force the update in that moment.... so it should be 0
<gatox> ooooookk
<alecu> gatox: I think this is something that can be absolutely handled with +, -  and min() or max().
<gatox> ok..... changing the code then
<alecu> gatox: perhaps: min(0, max(3, -8))
<alecu> doh
<alecu> gatox: perhaps: max(0, min(3, -8))
<gatox> i prefer this one:  min(DELAY_BETWEEN_UPDATES, self.next_update - time.time())
<alecu> gatox: but that can be negative, right?
<alecu> gatox: as in a negative delay... I wonder if callLater handles that right.
<gatox> alecu, and avoiding the +3 and doing: self.last_update = time.time()
<gatox> and then: min(DELAT, time.time() - self.last_update) ?
<dobey> gatox: is it using time, or bytes written?
<gatox> dobey, time
<dobey> amount of time it's taking to do the transfer, or what exactly?
<gatox> dobey, nono..... it's just to avoid refreshing so soon.....
<gatox> like the progress bar in the launcher
<alecu> gatox: here's the potato: Timer(max(0, min(DELAY_BETWEEN_UPDATES, self.next_update - time.time())))
<gatox> jeje that sounds right
<dobey> gatox: how often does it refresh?
<dobey> or are you talking about your other branch?
<gatox> dobey, yes
<alecu> dobey: no faster than every 3 seconds.
<gatox> dobey, but yes.... the other branch
<dobey> gatox: ok, i think my concerns are a separate issue, and unrelated to how often you update
<gatox> dobey, about you need info..... the only items that change position..... are the one that finish being uploaded
<gatox> dobey, i'll do the video after fixing the other branch
<dobey> ok; then i am misunderstand what you want exactly, and the bug description and commit message could be improved
<dobey> oi, i am not feeling so great today either :-/
<dobey> hmm, this launchdaemon branch is pretty huge :-/
<alecu> gatox: is there a visual difference in the menu between the current transfers and the completed transfers? (besides the progress bar)
<alecu> gatox: like, ie, a menu divider line?
<gatox> alecu, no.... i didn't find how to add that
<alecu> gatox: I see that many items in the indicators have that line, so I guess there must be a way to do it via dbusmenu
<gatox> alecu, i'll keep looking for that..... btw..... the timer branch has been updated
<gatox> alecu, although it can be that is not dbusmenu related..... and just the way the menu is constructed in the origin...... but i'm just guessing
<dobey> there is probably a SEPARATOR type for DBusMenuItem
<briancurtin2> ugh, this computer is completely hosed. reboot.
<gatox> dobey, here is the video: http://youtu.be/qOmaBCayQAo?hd=1
<dobey> awesome, a black rectangle
<gatox> dobey, about the size of the items in the menu..... charles already has a bug for that
<alecu> gatox: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1219094/
<gatox> so they don't look so big
<gatox> alecu, ack...... i'll create a new bug for that..... because i think it changes a little bit the logic of adding and removing new items according to the position...... and start working on it right now
<dobey> gatox: is there no api in dbusmenu to specify ellipsize mode for menu item labels?
<gatox> dobey, not that i'm aware of....
<dobey> i suspect fixing the size issue will require new API then
<gatox> dobey, but we already discuss that this should be a responsability of how is showing the thing
<gatox> of who
<dobey> gatox: rendering is a responsibility of the renderer, yes; but it needs the correct context to do the right thing
<dobey> in our case, we need to crop off the beginning probably. one thing to do here would probably be to replace the "/home/foo" with "~" for display
<dobey> but yes, that menu does change quite often, especially with lots of small files :9
<dobey> err :(
<gatox> dobey, yes..... but..... that's the idea......
<gatox> specially because now we are refreshing it every 3 seconds..... so..... small files in 3 sec finish being uploaded
<dobey> and if it's only uploads, and you can't click on any of the items, it's lost most all utility as well :-/
<gatox> and you have to change the ones that finish for new ones
<dobey> anyone want to review https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/update-4-0/+merge/125781 please? doesn't seem appropriate to have basically have gatox review his own code :)
<gatox> :P
<briancurtin> i'll take a look in a few mins
<gatox> dobey, if you need me to review it let me know :P (waits in the bench)
<dobey> heh
<dobey> thanks briancurtin
<briancurtin> dobey: approved
<alecu> gatox: this is the bug I opened last night: bug #1053631
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1053631 in Ubuntu One Client "The sync state in the sync indicator can get out of sync" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1053631
<gatox> alecu, yes.... i have it in my tabs
<alecu> gatox: great. I found it in my tabs, and wanted to remind you before closing it :-)
<gatox> alecu, ok, thx..... right now i'm with the separators one.... and then i'll take that one
<alecu> ok, since the internet is working so awfuly here, I'm going to take a walk, get something to eat, and see if I get better luck in an hour.
<gatox> alecu, ack, enjoy
<dobey> anyone like reviewing SVG? :)
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client-data/new-old-icons/+merge/125804
<dobey> gatox: ^^
<gatox> dobey,  on it
<gatox> dobey, where is the test_svg? jejeje
<gatox> +1
<dobey> gatox: your eyes are in your head :)
<gatox> jeje
<alecu> my hurting brain thinks that tests for svg would look like opencv + a png of the expected result :P
 * alecu hates sinusitis
<dobey> sinuses do suck :(
<dobey> alecu: the great thing is that we already ahve the PNGs! we generate them from the svg :P
<dobey> gatox: can you review https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client-data/update-4-0/+merge/125810 real quick too? :)
<gatox> dobey, yes
<gatox> dobey, +1
<gatox> now....... eod for me....... see you on monday people!
<ralsina> I HAVE INTERNETS!
<dobey> YAY!
<dobey> is it reliable?
<ralsina> dobey: 5 minutes 100% uptime so far ;-)
<ralsina> It has 2x the bandwidth but 3x the latency
<dobey> heh
<ralsina> 150 msec to 8.8.8.8 :-/
<dobey> whee
<dobey> no MMOFPS for you
<ralsina> never played beyond urbanterror
<dobey> if i want urban terror, all i have to do is go out and see other people. plenty terrifying that is
<ralsina> but very few ak47s that way, i hope
<ralsina> even shutting down the old service is annoying :-(
<dobey> and it's definitely time for me to call it a day
<dobey> and week
<dobey> have a good weekend all!
<dobey> and have a safe trip/vacation thisfred
<mmcc> bye dobey. how is it this late already? wow
<mmcc> So I have a fix for the wizard not showing remote folders, working on the tests now. Even better: I think I can explain why it works :)
<ralsina> mmcc awesome :-)
<ralsina> mmcc: that makes one of us! ;-)
 * ralsina wrote that thing
<thisfred> dobey, thank you!
<thisfred> have a great weekend all!
<mmcc> bye thisfred, good trip!
<thisfred> and see you on the flip side!
<thisfred> mmcc, thx!
<mmcc> hope you aren't stuck with mcdonalds at every stop
<mmcc> I ate dinner at a DairyQueen twice on my drive out here :\
<mmcc> hrm, "Passwords and Keys" app in precise doesn't update when U1 adds its credential…
<mmcc> no way to refresh except restarting it
<ralsina> pressing F5?
<mmcc> let's see
<mmcc> no
<mmcc> btw, I noticed that SSO client loads the captcha image even when you launch it with login-only
<mmcc> seems like it could be faster to avoid that
<mmcc> on darwin SSO is showing its window with placeholders before it has the app name, and I was wondering if avoiding network access at startup could help
<mmcc> hrm, my fix didn't fix this bug on linux…? or I am not running it correctly
<ralsina> mmcc: remember that now you can switch from login to signup
<ralsina> mmcc: so, although that's not the reason why it does that, we still should do it
<ralsina> mmcc: we may defer it though
<mmcc> ralsina: yeah, I'm not sure it's actually causing a delay, anyway
<ralsina> mmcc: shouldn't
<ralsina> mmcc: did you get a chance to try my script on mac?
<ralsina> if it works, and packaging is not horribly hard, we may get to fix that dock-icon-whatever situation
<mmcc> ah, sorry, stepped away for a sec there. no, i haven't tried it
<mmcc> if it works, packaging won't be hard at all,
<mmcc> I'll try it soon
<ralsina> mmcc: cool
<ralsina> mmcc: what may not work there is mostly installing/not installing the right/wrong reactor/IPC thingie. Also, our app initialization is a maze.
<mmcc> yes it is. but I understood it recently enough, I think I can make it work
<mmcc> just wish I knew why this fix for the wizard didn't work on linux
<ralsina> mmcc: if you push it to launchpad I can take a look over the weekend
<ralsina> mmcc: as long as you include an explanation of why it's supposed to fix it ;-)
<mmcc> ralsina: ok, I still have some time today to puzzle it out, I'll send you an email if I need your help over the weekend
<mmcc> my explanation is in the commit message here: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-control-panel/fix-cloud-computer-page
<mmcc> btw, is that abusing the commit message? I tend to appreciate more complete commit messages, but that might be overkill…
<ralsina> mmcc: it's better to put explanations in the other text field
<ralsina> mmcc: and keeping the commit message short
<mmcc> ralsina: well, this is just the branch, not the merge, right, so the final commit message on trunk can be short
<mmcc> my issue with the long messages in merge proposals is that they don't show up in bzr annotate
<mmcc> so any info in there is sort of lost to the ages once the branch merges to trunk
<mmcc> I mean, you can find it via a linked bug, usually, but it's much easier to have it in the bzr commit message
<ralsina> yes, but the bzr commit message is also used fr the package changelog and the stable branches changelog and it gets overwhelming
<mmcc> ah, ok
<ralsina> the commit message should reference the bug always, so commit msg -> bug -> branch -> long message (which I know is long)
<mmcc> yeah it'd be nice if the merge details were faster to get at. I like the qannotate UI that lets me scan through changes and see commit messages
<mmcc> if bug  and merge comments were in there too it'd be really handy
<ralsina> mmcc: did you try bzr qlog?
<ralsina> I use it every day :-)
<mmcc> I have used qlog, yeah - I go back and forth with qannotate and qlog when I need to look at one file vs. what files a branch changed
<mmcc> ralsina: in a qwizard, does it only get initializePage: when next() is called to send us to that page? I think I have a timing problem on linux that didn't show up on darwin
<ralsina> yes, doesn't happen with back() for instance
<mmcc> ok, looks like connecting the files service doesn't finish in time on linux, so we still don't have the action queue active when we try to send the ListVolumes…
<ralsina> interesting
<mmcc> ok, I'm not going to finish this in the next ten minutes. I'll come back later tonight
#ubuntuone 2012-09-22
<karni> Night guys!
#ubuntuone 2012-09-23
<aquarius> brb
<aquarius> re
<aquarius> o hai silner :)
<silner> Hello aquarius
<aquarius> am just testing ecryptfs.
<aquarius> I think that ought to work fine: that is, set up an Encrypted Private Directory, as per https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory, which gives you ~/Private
<aquarius> then mark ~/.Private (note the dot) as synced with Ubuntu One.
<aquarius> am just testing the latter part now.
<silner> That's what we use to encrypt home right? Although I don't do that. I'm only paranoid with other people's data :)
<aquarius> Right, ecryptfs can also encrypt your entire home folder, but I haven't thought about that for this example; that's more complex and might not work well with U1. (It might work fine, but I'm not prepared to encrypt my home folder in order to test it :))
<silner> I don't blame you :)
<aquarius> OK. I have created an encrypted private directory (~/Private), and I have synced its underlying encrypted folder (~/.Private) with U1, and that seems to have worked fine.
<aquarius> yep; adding new files to Private happily syncs their encrypted versions to U1
<aquarius> obviously, storing encrypted files in U1 means that you miss out on some of the benefits of U1 -- if those files are music, you can't stream them; publishing the files is worthless, etc -- but if you want encrypted files stored in U1, you're already prepared to miss out in that way.
<aquarius> so, that seems fine to me.
<silner> That's great. I'll start using that tomorrow. It'll be a lot more automatic for that purpose
<aquarius> let me be clear: there may be weirdness here that I have not explored and might go wrong :)
<aquarius> don't put your only copy of a critical file in this setup until you've tested it a bit :)
<silner> I'd never seen that page you linked. It just goes to show I should read the whole of the manual :)
<aquarius> In my opinion, this should work fine, though.
<aquarius> I'll confirm that with verterok (U1) and dustin (ecryptfs) before writing it up :)
<silner> I supppose I'll have to run a test. Not my usual method, but I better be careful
<aquarius> *nod* I've often said to people "this method should work fine", but never actually tried it.
<aquarius> so far it seems OK :)
<aquarius> so, that was solved nice and easily :0
<silner> Thanks for that. I'm grateful
 * aquarius laughs
<aquarius> not a problem.
<silner> Truecrypt works but it's a bore to use in this context
<silner> I have to sleep now :)
<silner> Goodnight
<aquarius> no worries! thanks :)
<karni> aquarius: I can't find the bug report, but I think some file names where too long in ~/.Private (at least happened in the encrypted home variant I think) and syncing it with U1 ended up quite bad. Not sure what broke, and I can't find the bug report now, but I've read it was nasty.
<Chase> I'm having trouble setting up a filelink with Ubuntu One. It tells me there is an error while trying to setup my account. Am I in the right spot to get help or should I be asking in the thunderbird Irc channel
<aquarius> karni, hm, that's useful info, although worrisome that it happens at all
<aquarius> Scourking, you are in a good spot to get help, but I'm not sure who'll be around on a Sunday morning :)
<aquarius> Scourking, I'd help myself but I have to leave in about five minutes to drive my daughter to a dance exam...
<Scourking> thx im in no rush
<Scourking> getting ready to go to bed will deal with it monday
<ScourKing> Hi I need some help with the filelink settings and Ubuntu One. I cant get it to connect and setup the account. I am not sure if I need to be asking here or in the thunderbird channel for help.
#ubuntuone 2013-09-16
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Monday and happy International Day for the Preservation of the Ozone Layer! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-09-15
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday, and happy International Dot Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-09-16
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Working Parents Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-09-17
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Country Music Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-09-18
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Respect Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-09-19
<JamesTait> Yo ho ho, 'n' shiver me timbers! 'appy Friday 'n' 'appy Talk Like a Pirate Day!  Yaaarrr! :-D
